# No Longer David:*The State of Israel As Goliath



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 3, 2013)

No Longer David:*The State of Israel As Goliath

No Longer David: The State of Israel As Goliath - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East Eldar for Al-Monitor Israel Pulse*Posted on*September 25.

"Whenever you speak with an American Jew about Israel, you always end up at the same point. The conversation starts with Israel, but rarely ends there. It almost always ends with them. So begins The American Jewish Cocoon, a lengthy article by Peter Beinart published Sept. 4 in*The New York Review of Books.*Them, of course, refers to the Palestinians...

Against this backdrop, the new book by the American Jewish journalist and blogger*Max Blumenthal*is particularly noteworthy.*Goliath*is being published by Nation Books.* Unlike most Jews  American or Israeli  Blumenthal chose to leave his comfort zone, go into disputed territory and examine the burning questions for himself. In fact, Blumenthals greatest strength and interest is in events on the ground and the people who live there, far from the peace process and diplomatic salons.Goliath*is a portrait of a modern-day Sodom, a society that years ago stopped being David of the beautiful eyes and is determined to sustain an image of being weak and victimized. Blumenthal points to the manipulative use made by Israelis of the memory of the*Holocaust*in order to shape a collective consciousness, strengthen the society's inner cohesion and shut itself off from a world perceived as threatening and malevolent.He focuses on a period starting in December 2008, when Israel launched the attack on Gaza code-named Operation Cast Lead. He describes events that took place in Israel and Palestine during the term of the previous Benjamin Netanyahu government [20092012]. Blumenthal dives into the depths of Israeli society of recent years, describing the prevailing atmosphere and the individuals who shaped it. He tells of Israeli youths who take part in the demolition of a Bedouin village as part of a summer camp rife with nationalism and hatred, of the arrest of anti-war protesters in the name of preserving the public peace (Orwell couldnt have phrased it better) and about permanent, discriminatory ethnic division and separation.The local media is portrayed as a central collaborator in this construction of a false consciousness by presenting the pronouncements of the army spokesman as irrefutable fact and absolute truth, without demanding proof of the information being provided. Blumenthal also does not spare those who are not part of the ruling right-wing coalition. His accusatory finger points toward the Israeli peace camp, which, in the first days of any military operation, tends to line up behind the government Blumenthal provides the example of*Chaim Oron,*the previous leader of the left-wing Meretz party, in the initial stages of Operation Cast Lead.Blumenthals depressing if somewhat radicalized narrative does make room for some righteous people of Sodom. They are personified in the young activists on the margins of Israeli society, and even rejected by it, and members of the Palestinian popular councils. Despite the draconian measures used against them, they adhere to*nonviolent opposition to the Israeli occupation. The figure of the prophet, as professor Yeshayahu Leibowitz is described, hovers above them, and a chapter is devoted to him and to his dark prophecy way back in 1967 regarding the direction being taken by Israeli society, which Blumenthal chronicles.The books stated audience is the American public. In the foreword, Blumenthal writes that he wishes to show them what theyre paying for, the facts as they are today, in a way that is not dressed up and laundered...

The final scene in the book takes place in a New York apartment, in the presence of young Israelis who have gone into voluntary exile after despairing of the struggle for social change in the society in which they grew up. These are young people hungry for life and justice, who sense that they have lost the battle and have therefore chosen to leave the field. This final chord amplifies, perhaps, the warning bells being rung by Blumenthal."



In the You Tube video, Blumenthal speaks of the Zionist colonial enterprise in Palestine being in its final phase. I agree.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Alfalfa (Nov 4, 2013)

The myth of "King David" is a made up story promulgated by the 5th century bc rabbinical culture in an effort to give israel a glorious and proud history that never existed.  

Now david might have existed as a regional ruler over a rag tag band of loosly connected, goat and sheep herding city hovels who were feasting on the carcass of what once was Canaan, but outside the old testament (whihc was first put down in writing around 500bc..long after david's reign) there isn't one single historical or archaeological piece of evidence or proof that the glorious reign of david, or solomon for that matter, as described in the the OT, ever existed.

Chal it up to _ancient hasbara_.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 4, 2013)

Blumenthal&#8217;s "Goliath" holds mirror to Israeli society

4 November 2013. "A specter is haunting Israel; it&#8217;s the specter of democracy. In*Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel, the American journalist*Max Blumenthalholds up a mirror to Israeli society and reveals the specter of a failed democracy now hurtling toward fascism.In 73 chapters and 410 pages, Blumenthal documents the racism that pervades Israeli society and institutions and traces its origins to the Zionist movement&#8217;s settler-colonial project to create an ethnocratic state bent on excluding and dispossessing the indigenous Palestinian population. Others have done this before, but several things make Blumenthal&#8217;s book unique.Based on four years of research, much of it spent in Israel and the occupiedWest Bank,*Goliath*may be the most comprehensive survey yet of contemporary Israeli society and politics. At the same time its ability to link the past to the present shows a continuum of racism and authoritarianism throughout Israel&#8217;s history.Unlike some critiques that focus mainly, if not exclusively, on the 1967 occupation of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, Blumenthal confronts the*Nakba&#8212; the forced displacement of Palestinians before Israel&#8217;s establishment in 1948 &#8212; to illustrateliberal Zionism&#8217;s*hypocrisy. He excoriates its embrace of the*two-state solution*as a means of preserving Jewish supremacy and avoiding the &#8220;demographic nightmare&#8221; of Palestinian babies.Moreover, Blumenthal provides a profile of Palestinian activists and legislators and an emerging anti-Zionist, Jewish Israeli left that is rarely, if ever, found in the mainstream corporate media.Meanwhile, he coins the phrase &#8220;military-media complex&#8221; to ridicule journalists who faithfully parrot the misinformation transmitted by the Israeli army in an attempt to portray Palestinian resistance as terrorism. This phenomenon was particularly evident in the Israeli media&#8217;s coverage of the*Mavi Marmara*massacre."

Blumenthal's "Goliath" holds mirror to Israeli society | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No Longer David:*The State of Israel As Goliath
> 
> No Longer David: The State of Israel As Goliath - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East Eldar for Al-Monitor Israel Pulse*Posted on*September 25.
> 
> ...


"Hamas Book Of The Month Club"

Max Blumenthals Book Gives Islamists a Pass | The New York Observer


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2013)

Two great videos.

Both well worth watching.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 5, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Two great videos.
> 
> Both well worth watching.



The book is available for purchase on Kindle on Amazon for $12.99 presently. I cannot wait to read it. Just have to charge my Kindle first.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 5, 2013)

Israel is a &#8216;corpse&#8217; &#8212; Hedges on Blumenthal&#8217;s &#8216;Goliath&#8217;

"Yesterday Max Blumenthal&#8217;s new book on Israel,Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel, got the emphatic endorsement of two influential journalists, Chris Hedges and Andrew Sullivan.First, here&#8217;s Hedgesat Truthdig, hammer and tongs in an inspiring Old Testament manner: Zionism is a racist ideology, Israel is poisoned by the psychosis of war, and liberal American Jews deny this so as to fetishize the myth and themselves, but Blumenthal reveals the truth, Israel is a corpse.Israel has been poisoned by the psychosis of permanent war. It has been morally bankrupted by the sanctification of victimhood, which it uses to justify an occupation that rivals the brutality and racism of apartheid South Africa. Its democracy&#8212;which was always exclusively for Jews&#8212;has been hijacked by extremists who are pushing the country toward fascism. Many of Israel&#8217;s most enlightened and educated citizens&#8212;1 million of them&#8212;have left the country. Its most courageous human rights campaigners, intellectuals and journalists&#8212;Israeli and Palestinian&#8212;are subject to constant state surveillance, arbitrary arrests and government-run smear campaigns. Its educational system, starting in primary school, has become an indoctrination machine for the military&#8230;And yet, the hard truths about Israel remain largely unspoken. Liberal supporters of Israel decry its excesses. They wring their hands over the tragic necessity of airstrikes on Gaza or Lebanon or the demolition of Palestinian homes....*

And here is*Andrew Sullivan, much more engaged by the swordplay between Blumenthal and Eric Alterman, and saying that Alterman committed a lazy hatchet job. But Sullivan lands where it matters, on Blumenthal&#8217;s*excellent encounter with David Grossman, and all that demonstrated about the flaccidity of Zionist idealsne reason to pick [Goliath] up is the lazy hatchet job performed on it by one of the more egregiously nasty writers in America, Eric Alterman. Alterman&#8217;s critique can be read*here, titled &#8220;The &#8216;I Hate Israel&#8217; Handbook&#8221;, and*here. I urge you to read both&#8230;. The reason I urge you to read it all is because it&#8217;s essential background for*Blumenthal&#8217;s response.*It&#8217;s always a joy to see a smear artist exposed, trick by trick, con by con &#8211; and Max is relentless. To wit....


Chris Hedges cover's Blumenthal's Goliath


----------



## Jos (Nov 6, 2013)

> Israel has been poisoned by the psychosis of permanent war. It has been morally bankrupted by the sanctification of victimhood, which it uses to justify an occupation that rivals the brutality and racism of apartheid South Africa. Its democracy -- which was always exclusively for Jews -- has been hijacked by extremists who are pushing the country toward fascism. Many of Israel's most enlightened and educated citizens -- 1 million of them -- have left the country. Its most courageous human rights campaigners, intellectuals and journalists -- Israeli and Palestinian -- are subject to constant state surveillance, arbitrary arrests and government-run smear campaigns. Its educational system, starting in primary school, has become an indoctrination machine for the military. And the greed and corruption of its venal political and economic elite have created vast income disparities, a mirror of the decay within America's democracy.
> 
> And yet, the hard truths about Israel remain largely unspoken. Liberal supporters of Israel decry its excesses. They wring their hands over the tragic necessity of airstrikes on Gaza or Lebanon or the demolition of Palestinian homes. They assure us that they respect human rights and want peace. But they react in inchoate fury when the reality of Israel is held up before them. This reality implodes the myth of the Jewish state. It exposes the cynicism of a state whose real goal is, and always has been, the transfer, forced immigration or utter subjugation and impoverishment of Palestinians inside Israel and the occupied territories.
> 
> Reality shatters the fiction of a peace process. Reality lays bear the fact that Israel routinely has used deadly force against unarmed civilians, including children, to steal half the land on the West Bank and crowd forcibly displaced Palestinians into squalid, militarized ghettos while turning their land and homes over to Jewish settlers. Reality exposes the new racial laws adopted by Israel as those once advocated by the fanatic racist Meir Kahane. Reality unveils the Saharonim detention camp in the Negev Desert, the largest detention center in the world. Reality mocks the lie of open, democratic debate, including in the country's parliament, the Knesset, where racist diatribes and physical threats, often enshrined into law, are used to silence and criminalize the few who attempt to promote a civil society. Liberal Jewish critics inside and outside Israel, however, desperately need the myth, not only to fetishize Israel but also to fetishize themselves. Strike at the myth and you unleash a savage vitriol, which in its fury exposes the self-adulation and latent racism that lie at the core of modern Zionism.


OpEdNews - Article: Imploding the Myth of Israel


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2013)

Jos said:


> > Israel has been poisoned by the psychosis of permanent war. It has been morally bankrupted by the sanctification of victimhood, which it uses to justify an occupation that rivals the brutality and racism of apartheid South Africa. Its democracy -- which was always exclusively for Jews -- has been hijacked by extremists who are pushing the country toward fascism. Many of Israel's most enlightened and educated citizens -- 1 million of them -- have left the country. Its most courageous human rights campaigners, intellectuals and journalists -- Israeli and Palestinian -- are subject to constant state surveillance, arbitrary arrests and government-run smear campaigns. Its educational system, starting in primary school, has become an indoctrination machine for the military. And the greed and corruption of its venal political and economic elite have created vast income disparities, a mirror of the decay within America's democracy.
> >
> > And yet, the hard truths about Israel remain largely unspoken. Liberal supporters of Israel decry its excesses. They wring their hands over the tragic necessity of airstrikes on Gaza or Lebanon or the demolition of Palestinian homes. They assure us that they respect human rights and want peace. But they react in inchoate fury when the reality of Israel is held up before them. This reality implodes the myth of the Jewish state. It exposes the cynicism of a state whose real goal is, and always has been, the transfer, forced immigration or utter subjugation and impoverishment of Palestinians inside Israel and the occupied territories.
> >
> ...


Here we have Chris Hedges again, who is not a friend of Israel the same way Yousef Mohammed isn't.  I guess Yoursel Mohammed and Hedges don't like seeing articles like this.............  (As an aside. I wonder if Yousef Mohammed can tell us about Hedges being booed by college students when he attempted to give his speech about something or other.)

Heritage Site is Jewish, Not Just Palestinian « Commentary Magazine


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 6, 2013)

I stand with Israel and I don't want them to bow down to their Islamist opponents.

They are our farthest outpost in the Islamist's war to conquer the World for Allah.

If the USA was easier to target WE'D be fighting the war the Israelis are fighting.

They are like the canary in the mine. Their health and well being reflects on and relates directly to  our own.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 6, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> I stand with Israel and I don't want them to bow down to their Islamist opponents.
> 
> They are our farthest outpost in the Islamist's war to conquer the World for Allah.
> 
> ...


Quite the fantasy you got going there nitwit.  ..


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> "..._Hamas Book Of The Month Club_"...


Now *THAT* was a funny line...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> "...They are like the canary in the mine..."


There is some truth in this...

At least to the extent wherein Israel acts as a Tripwire and Early Warning System for The West.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Israel and I don't want them to bow down to their Islamist opponents.
> ...



It's NEWS to you because you've been kept ignorant.

Easier for a nice lad like yourself to continue posting as an innocent and win favor for Islam amongst independent readers.

You are a tool.

And you serve their purposes.

Check my assertions if you don't believe them.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> I stand with Israel and I don't want them to bow down to their Islamist opponents.
> 
> They are our farthest outpost in the Islamist's war to conquer the World for Allah.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Why would anyone heed the assertions of Muslim haters like you?

A special place in hell reserved especially for you haters.

I choose to stand with God and raise my voice against Injustice and Hate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Hamas Book Of The Month Club_"...
> ...



Anything goes to try to silence Truth for Zionists.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You think we are like you???

We are not.

You are born and then taught that non-Muslims and Jews are bad before you can even think for yourselves. Therefore, you are a hater without reason.

And you think we are like you in that respect.

We aren't.

Non-Muslims, Americans, Jews and others who aren't Muslims are not taught to 'hate' anyone at all, (and that includes Muslims), for no reason.

So, when you accuse me or anyone here or on any other website of 'hating' Muslims, you reveal your own path of indoctrination to the world of everlasting Islamist hatred where you hate for no good reason.

*The fact is most of the people you call Muslim haters didn't come to oppose your cause or goals or efforts until we learned who you are and what you do and why you do it.*

And if the KKK gets rightfully slammed for it's bigotry and hatred and violence due to a person's skin color or their Jewishness why shouldn't you also be criticized even worse than we slam the KKK?

You are killing Jews every day just for being Jews.

So, you go and find someone who is more the stereotypical dhimmi to peddle your hypocritical faux outrage to.

We've got our fill of bigots in America already,

Find somewhere else to go to practice your Muslim racial hatred.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Israel and I don't want them to bow down to their Islamist opponents.
> ...





Back at you!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


How does complimenting someone on a humorous remark constitute either Zionism or an attempt at silencing?

Don't look now, dearie, but your paranoia is showing.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> ...*The fact is most of the people you call Muslim haters didn't come to oppose your cause or goals or efforts until we learned who you are and what you do and why you do it.*...


*Well said...*


----------



## Lipush (Nov 7, 2013)

I LOVE the newbie!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



All that Projection of your hate onto me does not make me a hater.

Wasting your words on me.

I was raised as a Christian and  taught to hate no-one , and I learned to hate hate, like the hate in you,  from following Jesus. 

My calling is perfectly clear to me, it is to confront Injustice with Truth and that is expressing love and not hate.

People are not my enemies and I am not called to hate them, none of them.

And the Muslims you hate so much were created by the same God who created all of us and loved by that God too. 

A gift of a song

Every moment in time there are choices to make

Do we choose to love or do we choose to hate

When we wake up in the morning do we think of God with our first breath

Do we thank God for the gift of life and the gift of His son

Do we think about the wonders of God's great love for us

How He created this world and everyone in it, every man, woman and child 

With His own hands, He molded each one of us into His own special creations

And He breathed life into each one of us

DO we think about the wonders of God's great love for us

How He sent into this world His only Son to die on the cross to save us from our sin

And do we think about Jesus

How He tells us to love one another

To seek to love God and others the same way God loves us

Do we love one another the way Jesus asks us to do

I am not killing or hating anyone, deal with that Truth,  and confront your own hate for Muslims before your hate consumes you.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri is lying -----it is obvious just from her lingo and her allusions that she learned to hate jews as a child.------most likely long before she ever met a jew.
> It is very likely that she
> did not know muslims at all.       I grew up in a town full of sherris    in the USA---
> north east.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Sally (Nov 7, 2013)

I think Mrs. Sherri that you and your kind have posted this many times before as some kind of staple in your propaganda against Israel.  I have seen it used by many who hate Israel on other forums, and no doubt the vuewers have seen it also posted on this forum many times.  Do you have any videos where  soldiers are telling what they have done and are still doing to some groups in Egypt?  I wouldn't doubt that the Muslim Brotherhood is complaining about what the Egyptian soldiers are doing to them.  Do you possibly have any videos for these particular soldiers?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




for a  program of     

        "ANYTHING GOES TO SILENCE THE TRUTH"  re zionism-----

 there are CERTAINLY lots people TALKING  who are not being silenced   and lots 
   WRITING who are still breathing and writing             I wonder if sherri can tell 
   us about the   some cases of people being  "SILENCED"----I can mention a  
   few anti jihados   who ended up face down with a knife in the back


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Sally said:


> I think Mrs. Sherri that you and your kind have posted this many times before as some kind of staple in your propaganda against Israel.  I have seen it used by many who hate Israel on other forums, and no doubt the vuewers have seen it also posted on this forum many times.  Do you have any videos where  soldiers are telling what they have done and are still doing to some groups in Egypt?  I wouldn't doubt that the Muslim Brotherhood is complaining about what the Egyptian soldiers are doing to them.  Do you possibly have any videos for these particular soldiers?



Missus Sally, 

I am a human being? That describes my kind. Does that describe your kind too? I hope you see yourself as  a human being as well.

My post is a video by a former IDF soldier addressing human rights abuses he participated in and witnessed in Israels Occupation of Palestine. There are thousands  of videos prepared by thousands of former IDF soldiers addressing abuses like this. It is possible once upon a time I posted that very same particular video but I do not remember it or remember watching it before today. 

The thread is addressing Israel and human rights abuses happening there and in Occupied Palestine , so I present a video prepared by a former Israeli soldier, not an Egyptian soldier. And these abuses are written about in the book Goliath which can be purchased on Amazon.


----------



## Sally (Nov 7, 2013)

I imagine Mrs. Sherri thinks only she and her like minded friends are the only human beings worried about other.  However, what is going on in Israel is penny awnte stuff in comparison what is happening to people in the rest of the Middle East, whether they are Christians or Muslims.  It looks like Mrs. Sherri is actually not interested in what is happening to others since she can't seem to find any videos about what is happening in other areas of the Middle East when it comes to the military so naturally she will continue to post the same video many times in the future as if the Arabs in one tiny area are the only ones affected by some military.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sally said:


> I imagine Mrs. Sherri thinks only she and her like minded friends are the only human beings worried about other.  However, what is going on in Israel is penny awnte stuff in comparison what is happening to people in the rest of the Middle East, whether they are Christians or Muslims.  It looks like Mrs. Sherri is actually not interested in what is happening to others since she can't seem to find any videos about what is happening in other areas of the Middle East when it comes to the military so naturally she will continue to post the same video many times in the future as if the Arabs in one tiny area are the only ones affected by some military.



Lots of antisemites are OBSESSED with jews       Adolf Eichmann was so 
OBSESSED with jews that he memorized some lines and even prayers in hebrew


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

If Missus Sally is interested in a thing happening outside Israel, I suggest Missus Sally find discussion threads discussing the matters she is interested in.

The fact is the author of Goliath went to Israel and lived there for awhile and what he wrote in his book Goliath was based on what he saw there.

Any comments about this thread?


----------



## Sally (Nov 7, 2013)

It is quite obvious that Mrs. Sherri is not interested in what is happening to people elsewhere.  I thought the title of this message board was the Middle East Forum, and it is evident that Mrs. Sherri is ohly interested in what is happening in one tiny area of the Middle East (probably only because of Jews) and is not interested in what is happening to Arabs, be they Christians or Muslims, in the rest of the Arab world.  Why is that, Frau Sherri?  So much has happened and is still happening in the rest of the Middle East, and you appear to have no concern for the people there (perhaps because these countries are ruled by Muslims).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Sally said:


> It is quite obvious that Mrs. Sherri is not interested in what is happening to people elsewhere.  I thought the title of this message board was the Middle East Forum, and it is evident that Mrs. Sherri is ohly interested in what is happening in one tiny area of the Middle East (probably only because of Jews) and is not interested in what is happening to Arabs, be they Christians or Muslims, in the rest of the Arab world.  Why is that, Frau Sherri?  So much has happened and is still happening in the rest of the Middle East, and you appear to have no concern for the people there (perhaps because these countries are ruled by Muslims).



You sound very much like a poster named Hossfly, are you Hossfly?

Do you have a thing to say about the OP?

I have started reading this book on My Kindle and plan to address it further in subsequent posts.

It begins with The Preface and the author addresses how he spent 4 uninterrupted years researching to write the book, from May of 2009 to early 2013. In that time period he lived for months in Ajami, a Palestinian ghetto outside Tel Aviv,  and Jerusalem,  and Ramallah.


----------



## Sally (Nov 7, 2013)

No, I am not Hossfly although I would read his posts here since I started lurking, the same as I have read yours, .  Hossfly is probably on a trip if he is not posting and I'm sure he will be back at a later time to read your posts and answer you.   Since you think I sound like Hossfly, I hope you don't feel insulted if I tell you that you sound an awful lot like you could be Arafat's wife in France or maybe the wife of some Imam or Mullah.  Of course you can read whatever books you want to, just like others can read whatever books they wish to, such as books regarding all the murders by Muslims of innocent people since the invention of Islam up to what is going on in modern days, of which you don't seem interested.  I don't think that most of the posters here have all the time in the world to post like you do.  It reminds me of the movie HELP where someone else is doing the housework.

 Join Date: Mar 2012
Posts: 8 
Thanks: 2
Thanked 10 Times in 4 Posts 
Mentioned: 1 Post(s)
Tagged: 0 Thread(s)
Rep Power: 0 


Perhaps it is you, Mr. Tinmore, who has to read up. I can just imagine what they teach for history in the Gazan schools. Off the top of your head, why not tell us what you learned in history about this fictictious country of Palestine? Those of us born in American can certainly, no matter our IQ level, can throw out a few facts about our history, so surely you must be capable of giving us some Palestine history. -- let's say before the Ottoman Turks took over since the Turks are not Arabs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Chapter 1 of Goliath is entitled To the Slaughter.

The story begins in late 2008, with 1.5 million Gazans living in horrible circumstances,  surrounded on all sides by Israeli sniper towers and electrified fences and concrete walls and subjected to a naval blockade that kept fishermen from fishing more than 3 kilometers from shore. Drones hovered over Gaza constantly. Israelis actually tried to calculate the minimum caloric intake to prevent death to residents of Gaza and let only enough food to enter Gaza to prevent deaths to residents. There were no exports allowed out of Gaza and there were ridiculous rules disallowing imports of items like potato chips, notebooks, musical instruments,  toys. The only purpose of such a ban would be to punish the civilians of Gaza.

Residents were not allowed to leave to get needed surgeries that could not be performed in Gaza and they died. One such death was of the younger sister of a student named Yousef Aljamal who watched his sister die after being denied a permit forsurgery on her gall bladder. 

Gaza was described at this time as an open air prison, the people were caged in, they were hungry and denied food and medicine and freedom.

December 27, 2008 arrives, police cadets are graduating in Gaza City. And Israel begins Cast Lead. Hamas was the government in Gaza after winning fair elections and they had successfully fended off a US backed coup attempt. They were faithfully honoring a ceasefire until Israel led an operation in November that killed 6 Hamas members in Gaza and groups responded with rockets launched into Israel that killed noone. 

On December 27, 2008, Israel launched Cast Lead in Gaza and they first targeted policemen, at least 40 killed in the first strikes on graduating police officers. They targeted more police stations and civilian installations across Gaza and children as they were walking home from school. They targeted houses and universities and factories. 240 Palestinians were killed on Day 1 of Cast Lead.

Reports of atrocities spread to the West Bank and protests were organized there. The Palestinian Authority arrested the protesters and even killed one. 

All of this happened on Day 1 of Cast Lead and is discussed in Chapter 1 of Goliath. 

DCI Palestine website names every child Israel killed in Cast Lead and identifies how each child was killed. Day 1 of Cast Lead,  children were killed walking to school and home from school (the attacks were deliberately scheduled when shifts were changing and kids were on the street) and in fields and in their homes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Children Israel killed in Gaza on first day of Cast Lead

27 December 2008

Hani Awad abu-Suhaiban, 14,*of Rafah, Gaza

Mustafa Khader Saber abu-Ghanima, 16,*of Gaza City, Gaza

Ahmad Rasmi Muhammad abu-Jazar, 16,*of Rafah, Gaza

Tamer Hassan Ali al-Akhras, 5,*of Gaza City, Gaza

Khaled Sami Taraf al-Astal, 14,*of al-Satar, near Khan Younis, Gaza,

Kamilia Rafat al-Bardini, 13,*of Deir al-Balah, Gaza,*killed by the IDF in Deir al-Balah.

Yahya Ibrahim Farouq al-Hayek, 13,*of Gaza City, Gaza

Abdul-Hamid Jamal Khaled al-Sawi, 15,*of Gaza City, Gaza

Ahmad Riyad Muhammad al-Sinwar, 3,*of al-Zahra City, near Deir al-Balah, Gaza

.Haneen Wael Dhaban, 15,*of Gaza City, Gaza,*killed, with her sister by the IDF near the preventative security headquarters in Gaza City's Tal al-Hawa

Yasmin Wael Dhaban, 17,*of Gaza City, Gaza,*killed, with her sister by the IDF near the preventative security headquarters in Gaza City's Tal al-Hawa neighborhood.

Uday Abdul-Hakim Rajab Mansi, 6,*of Deir al-Balah, Gaza

Mazen Ahmad Muhammad Matar, 15, of Shati refugee camp, Gaza

Remember These Children 2008 Memorial


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 7, 2013)

At the link below, Btselem lists all the fatalities of Cast Lead and addresses how Israel killed each Palestinian. I provide this to confirm as true the claims of the author of Goliath as to the events that occurred on Day 1 of Cast Lead.

http://www.btselem.org/statistics/f...alestinians-killed-by-israeli-security-forces


----------



## Sally (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you give us a rational reason why you are bringing up the Cast Iron incident since that happened awhile back?  Since then many thousands of innocent people (over 100,000 in Syria alone) have been killed in the Middle East, Africa and Southeast Asia.  Out of curiosity, since there is a forum for the Israel/Palestine conflict, how come you aren't posting there but are posting on a Middle East forum when all you want to post about is Israel and Palestine and nothing about what is going on elsewhere in the Middle East?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No Longer David:*The State of Israel As Goliath
> 
> No Longer David: The State of Israel As Goliath - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East Eldar for Al-Monitor Israel Pulse*Posted on*September 25.
> 
> ...



It sounds like a highly anti-semitic book to me, Sherri.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 7, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> The myth of "King David" is a made up story promulgated by the 5th century bc rabbinical culture in an effort to give israel a glorious and proud history that never existed.
> 
> Now david might have existed as a regional ruler over a rag tag band of loosly connected, goat and sheep herding city hovels who were feasting on the carcass of what once was Canaan, but outside the old testament (whihc was first put down in writing around 500bc..long after david's reign) there isn't one single historical or archaeological piece of evidence or proof that the glorious reign of david, or solomon for that matter, as described in the the OT, ever existed.
> 
> Chal it up to _ancient hasbara_.



Wrong again, Alf!  Do you know how Jerusalem came to be known as the city of David?  He had men willing to take the gutter route!  That's right.  Sometimes when you are going to conquer an enemy you have to get filthy to do it!  Joab volunteered for the job!  

It is written:  

David said, Whosoever getteth up to the gutter, and smiteth the Jebusites, and the lame and the blind, that are hated of David's soul ( those who hated David ) they shall be chief an captain (2 Samuel 5:8 ) 

and again it is written:

.......so Joab the son of Zeruiah went first up, and was chief. And David dwelt in the castle, therefore they called it the city of David. 

Joab volunteered for the job.  He said, I'll go!   I'll go through the muck and the mire and slop and the feces.   No matter how it stinks, how filthy it is, I'll go.  I'm willing to get myself dirty.  I don't mind.  

I like how Gwen Shaw recounts the story about David when he captured Jebus.  ( the former name for Jerusalem ) Gwen said this in her little booklet called Breakthrough:   Just like Jericho was the enemies most powerful city in the days of Joshua, so also Jebus was the most powerful city that David would ever have to conquer.  When he arrived with his army, the defenders of the city mocked them and ridiculed them. They were overly confident that no army could capture their city.  They said to David, Except thou take away the blind and the lame, thou shalt not come up hither. - 2 Samuel 5: 6 

What they really were saying was that David and his army were too weak to even capture the blind and lame of the city.  The crippled who couldn't stand on their legs, and the blind who couldn't see to fight were more capable soldiers than David's mighty army!  

Those were just the right words to make not only David angry, but his whole army. Now they were ready to fight!  There was nothing they weren't willing to do to prove what great soldiers they were.  

How did David break through?  Some times the enemy is stronger and better armed then we are.  It is not always wise to confront him head on.  It sometimes is better to circumvent him, to build a "BURMA ROAD" around his defenses and strongholds.  Attack him from behind, from a way he never expected.  Catch him by surprise! 

Because of the position of the city there had to be another way to take it.  There is always "another way"..  

fast forwarding to what happens.......... they spied out the city, they had seen there was a place where the refuse of the city continually flowed out by way of a gutter.  If there was one place they tried to avoid, it was that stinky, smelly cesspool..  They knew if the garbage could come out, then garbage could go in.....  But who would be willing to go that route?  Who was willing to go through the slime?  Who would go up through the gutter?  

Joab would. 

Sometimes the gutter route is the only route.  Joab was willing to do it and because he was willing to do whatever it took? King David and his men took that city.  Jebus became the City of David.  We call it Jerusalem, Alf.  Sound familiar?  It should. 

1 Chronicles 11:5 tells us that even though Jebus was a mightily defensed city, .......nevertheless David took the castle of Zion, which is the city of David.....And David dwelt in the castle, therefore it was called the City of David. 

Jerusalem has never changed ownership. It is still called the City of David.  For three thousand years he has held onto the title deed in the courts of heaven.  

If you are willing to pay the price?  You can have whatever you want.  So long as God is the one giving it to you.  

God gave King David the City of David - Jerusalem.  He had to take it but God gave him the anointing to break through and he is going to do it again.  Very soon here. So get ready, Alf, because this story ain't over yet. 

Oh!  And for the record?  Goliath was a pagan Philistine.  David was a Jew.  I think the guy that wrote that book got a bit confused there.  Don't you?  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > It is quite obvious that Mrs. Sherri is not interested in what is happening to people elsewhere.  I thought the title of this message board was the Middle East Forum, and it is evident that Mrs. Sherri is ohly interested in what is happening in one tiny area of the Middle East (probably only because of Jews) and is not interested in what is happening to Arabs, be they Christians or Muslims, in the rest of the Arab world.  Why is that, Frau Sherri?  So much has happened and is still happening in the rest of the Middle East, and you appear to have no concern for the people there (perhaps because these countries are ruled by Muslims).
> ...



The book is an anti semitic diatribe of filth and lies.  So the author wasted 4 years of his life and this thread is going to be the evidence of that fact.  What else have you got, Sherri?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You are mistaken, Sherri. You do not stand with God when you stand in friendship with His enemies.  You are at enmity with God by your very alliance with the house of Esau. It is one thing to warn the House of Esau, even to give them the gospel and warn them of the Warning in Obadiah concerning how God will recompense them with destruction for the trouble they have caused The house of Jacob and The house of Joseph..  to lie to these people and not tell them the truth is not an act of love but of indifference, to stand with God is to speak the truth that they must turn from this violence against the House of Jacob and the House of Joseph and repent!  You have not done that!  You have added fuel to the fire with your every post even enticing them to hasten their own demise... you race towards hell as if it were heaven in your sights and then draw others to follow you there!  What kind of injustice and hatred is that?  Is there anything more wicked than deception and lies, Sherri?  You need to repent before God brings judgment for these things.  I am telling you there is nothing in the bible to support what you are doing, Sherri. Nothing. I did not look at this thread until tonight. I never opened it until this evening and I'm grieved at what you are up to. This is very bad news here.  - Jeri


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 8, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Infuriated by the fact that I refused compromise at a following event, Zoberman began a campaign of letter-writing and phoning the University and a local newspaper, describing my message as poisonous. He also chastised the university for hosting my talk and demanded a change of course. The campaign of defamation is yet to end.

Although this is not my first experience of such unfair and dishonest smearing, the last few years have witnessed an increase in the Zionist attempts to curb free debate on the Middle East in this country, from such respected figures and intellectuals as Jimmy Carter and Desmond Tutu, Norman Finkelstein, John Mearsheimer and Stephen Walt. In short, anyone who dares question the US governments Middle East policy or even recognize the rights of the Palestinian people is a candidate for senseless attacks and (often) of accusations of anti-Semitism. Fortunately this time, I was spared of the latter. 

Ramzy Baroud: Controlling the Debate on Palestine, Israel | Palestine Chronicle


----------



## Indofred (Nov 8, 2013)

King David existed but I believe history may have been tweaked a little in his favour.
A great warrior, maybe but far from a great king and a lot like a bit of a bastard.
Between rapes, enslaving his own people, having people killed so he could fuck their wife and several other naughty antics, I believe he was a silly bastard.
His son was even worse and, as history shows, got his arse kicked out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The book is Fact , that is what I am presenting truths about, the book and the truths revealed in it..

Why is Truth so difficuly for Jeremiah to accept?

Day 1 of Cast Lead, Israel killed 240 Palestinians. 

Most were civilians unlawfully targeted in acts that constituted war crimes under intl law 

That last fact is addressed by Amnesty Intl in their report on Cast Lead entitled Cast Lead 22 Days Of Death And Destruction.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If Missus Sally is interested in a thing happening outside Israel, I suggest Missus Sally find discussion threads discussing the matters she is interested in.
> 
> The fact is the author of Goliath went to Israel and lived there for awhile and what he wrote in his book Goliath was based on what he saw there.
> 
> Any comments about this thread?




sherri---who writes your petitions and briefs?     your english is limited.      Long ago---as 
a college student---I was asked by my college to tutor idiots like you in how to write a sentence.

Lots of nazi pigs like to live near jews.     One of your  "gods"----Adolf abu ali  Eichmann---
went to the palestine mandate to meet and learn about jews so that he could more 
efficiently murder jewish infants      (hint----do not end your sentences with a preposition)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The over 100 page Amnesty Report can be downloaded at the link below. 


Israel/Gaza: Operation "Cast Lead": 22 days of death and destruction | Amnesty International


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

On This Day&#8217; 2008: Israel Launches Brutal &#8220;Operation Cast Lead&#8221; Invasion of Gaza

"It was just before noon on a Saturday in Gaza. Schools were letting out for the day and countless children were making their way home through the crowded streets of Gaza City, one of the most densely populated places on earth..."

"And then Israel unleashed hell on earth...."

*?On This Day? 2008: Israel Launches Brutal ?Operation Cast Lead? Invasion of Gaza | Moral Low Ground


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Jesus spoke Truth and I embrace it, you run from it.

Jesus was and is Peace. 

Jesus shows us who God is.

I follow Jesus.

You do not.

As you said to me long ago about being a Christian Zionist, you acknowledged you are first and foremost a Zionist.

That tells me everything I need to know about Jeremiah.  

Jesus spoke Truth to those who did evil, see Matthew 23, He is my example to follow.

The book Goliath may not be written by a Christian, it is written by an American Jew,  but it is written by a human being speaking truth to injustice in our world today. In this, he follows the teachings of Jesus whether he knows it or not.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrLfiMm86tA]UK Colonel Richard Kemp praises Israel's efforts to reduce civilian casualties in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JURMFtGRpjc]Colonel Richard Kemp Challenges Goldstone Report - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Those videos refute nothing written in Goliath that I have so far discussed.

Chapter 1 of Goliath is discussing Day 1 of Cast Lead, and while acts carried out by Israel are addressed, attacks on policemen and civilian homes and universities and children, there is no discussion of what these acts represent under intl law. 

But Amnesty and others carried out real investigations finding Israel violated the fourth geneva convention and other rules under intl law in these attacks. 

The personal opinion of one Zionist in the UK changes nothing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Amnesty video, we hear about an Israeli strike on a house that killed at least 4 children. This civilian house was struck three times with missiles.

We see families attacked with chemical weapons, white phosphourous. Four children killed in the attack on the Halima house and the grandfather. Family members watched them to burn to death in front of them.

We hear of a man ordered out of his house and his two young children executed in front of him by IDF soldiers, he tells his story. 

Final words in the Amnesty video, what is needed is for war crimes to be brought to justice.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

You are making it seem like the IDF are targeting innocent civilians on purpose.  The IDF, as has been mentioned, made sure that people in Gaza were aware that they were going to attack enemy targets and even leaflet-dropped so stop making out that Israel purposely targets civilians.  Turn your attention to matters in the world more important than Israel which you are obsessed over.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

The world still awaits war criminals to be brought to justice in Palestine.

Israel deliberately targeted civilians and civilian objects to include children during Cast Lead and unlawful targetings of civilians continues. 

We see another large Zionist civilian killing operation in November of 2012. Again, children and families were targeted in their homes.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

No, they were not targeted.  Israel knows the world would be on them like a ton of bricks if they target civilians.  Stop telling lies.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 8, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> UK Colonel Richard Kemp praises Israel's efforts to reduce civilian casualties in Gaza - YouTube
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp Challenges Goldstone Report - YouTube



Gee, I haven't seen a stooge Kemp video since JStone left.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

"A little Palestinian girl named Summer tells a story from an Egyptian hospital bed that seems too horrible to be true. Her younger sisters, the girl says, were lined up and shot to death by soldiers from the Israeli Defence Forces."

The BBC interviewed the girl&#8217;s father, who cried as he told his story. It was shortly before 1:00 in the afternoon,  the father said in the interview.

"&#8220;We were told to come out of the homes, the women, my three daughters&#8221;.He explains that an Israeli soldier climbed out of a tank carrying a US made M-16 rifle, and started to shoot at the children."

Evil Hearts In Action! Three Young Palestinian Girls Are Lined Up ? 2 Killed 1 Seriously Wounded By Isra-hell Soldiers (Link Incl Vid) | Social & Human Rights Issues


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXxL0lg4mxs]Samouni Family Responds to Goldstone Backtrack on Israeli War Crimes - April 4, 2011 - Ken O'Keefe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

*Hooray for Pallywood​*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWZns4kEdhA]pallywood, birth at the checkpoint? - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_UBc96u50k&list=PL9E476573C29E7B93&index=3]Hamas Barbaric Tactics To Blame Israel For "War Crimes" (GAZA) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

The IDF is a carbon copy of the Waffen SS 

That's because when the zionist Juden were in protective custody camps in nazi Germany.

They greatly admired how the Waffen SS was structured and the tactics they used to enforce their will.

So when the land of Palestine was stolen and a military force was need for defense against the legitimate owners.

It was only logical to copy their Nazi mentors and form the IDF    .


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

*Gaza Doctor Says Death Toll Inflated

JANUARY 21, 2009 22:00
BY MANAGINGTEAM
YNet News asks:

What really is behind the numbers reported on the number of civilian casualties in the Gaza Strip? Italian newspaper Corriere Della Sera reported Thursday that a doctor working in Gaza&#8217;s Shifa Hospital claimed that Hamas has intentionally inflated the number of casualties resulting from Israel&#8217;s Operation Cast Lead.
&#8220;The number of deceased stands at no more than 500 to 600. Most of them are youths between the ages of 17 to 23 who were recruited to the ranks of Hamas, who sent them to the slaughter,&#8221; according to the newspaper article&#8230;.
A Tal al-Hawa resident told the newspaper&#8217;s reporter, &#8220;Armed Hamas men sought out a good position for provoking the Israelis. There were mostly teenagers, aged 16 or 17, and armed. They couldn&#8217;t do a thing against a tank or a jet. They knew they are much weaker, but they fired at our houses so that they could blame Israel for war crimes.&#8221;

RESOURCE: INTERNATIONAL LAW AND THE GAZA WAR*

http://archive.frontpagemag.com/readArticle.aspx?ARTID=33863


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a doctor who witnessed Cast Lead. 

He was there treating children attacked by Israeli chemical weapons and he saw the bodies of the dead too.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

Damn war is hell.  But Hamas are ecstatic about it.  I mean after all their propaganda machine went into full swing and seems to have worked with all you antisemites on here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

The dead in Palestine, their numbers are well documented by human rights groups like Btselem and DCI Palestine and many others.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Damn war is hell.  But Hamas are ecstatic about it.  I mean after all their propaganda machine went into full swing and seems to have worked with all you antisemites on here.


Siding with the innocent children who were murdered in Gaza by the fascist IDF doesn't make a person an anti-semite.   .


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The dead in Palestine, their numbers are well documented by human rights groups like Btselem and DCI Palestine and many others.



They have no credibility and are a laughing stock.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Damn war is hell.  But Hamas are ecstatic about it.  I mean after all their propaganda machine went into full swing and seems to have worked with all you antisemites on here.
> ...



To say that you and Sherri are not antisemites would be the biggest lie of all.  
True story.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


Even some honest juden have pointed out the genocidal fascism of Israel and the IDF.

Are they anti-semitic also??   .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Damn war is hell.  But Hamas are ecstatic about it.  I mean after all their propaganda machine went into full swing and seems to have worked with all you antisemites on here.
> ...



wherever exists the stench of meccaism---there are dead children.   
The filth of arab/islamicism is the BAATHIST cause.    Sadaam 
was the EPITOME of baathist----for decades and left piles of 
dead infants to rot in the sun---both in southern and northern 
Iraq-------today the baathists in syria are doing the same.
The Jihadist pigs of gaza use their consderable resources to 
build tunnels and make bombs----and do nothing to protect 
their children from the arenas of war that they create----they 
do not even let them be protected in the  hundreds of 
tunnels that crisscross  Gaza       Way back in the early  1970s--
was the time I learned all about meccaism-----when hindu children 
were fleeing the filth of the pakistani army-----from east 
bengal-----relief efforts were barred and the children were 
dropping dead of starvation in their tracks-----meanwhile---
in biafra-----more than a million lay dead in the dust  because 
of a  STARVATION SIEGE   created in the name of  
isa/allah------by the mecciast scum


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Fact sheet: Operation Cast Lead

IMEU, JAN 4, 2012

This report sets out many facts about Cast Lead, which I shall partially summarize.

A UN-appointed fact finding mission found strong evidence of war crimes and crimes against humanity committed by Israel. 

According to investigations of human rights groups, between 1,385 and 1,419 Palestinians were killed during Cast Lead, a majority of them civilians. This  included at least 308 minors under the age of 18. More than 5000 more were wounded. 

3,540 housesc were completely destroyed, and another 2,870 sustained severe damage.

18 schools, including 8 kindergartens, were destroyed. At least 262 others were damaged. 

HRW accused the Israeli military of violating the international ban on "wanton destruction" found in the Fourth Geneva Convention.

The Palestinian Centre for Human Rights reported that 1,419 Palestinians were killed, including 1,167 civilians. They reported more than 5,000 Palestinians wounded, as did the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs.

B'Tselem reported 1,385 Palestinians killed, including 762 noncombatants, and 318 minors under the age of 18.

The Goldstone Report documented 36 cases of Israeli forces allegedly violated international laws during the Gaza offensive. 

Amnesty and HRW issued reports  documenting numerous allegations of war crimes  by Israel.

IMEU: Fact sheet: Operation Cast Lead


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

so ???     how does that description compare with the  "CONTROL"  

  No study is valid without a  "control"      When is that  "war crime trial"  
    scheduled?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Israel has never been a Goliath...Israel is more like the little asshole who starts fights because he has big dumb Goliath protecting his ass.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

its been quite awhile now-----when is that  "war crime"  trial scheduled?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The IDF is a carbon copy of the Waffen SS
> 
> That's because when the zionist Juden were in protective custody camps in nazi Germany.
> 
> ...



Sunni, I have heard this accusation before and I do not find any similarities between the death camps of Nazi Germany and the life of the modern day Palestinian person.  For starters, I have seen the photos of beaches - Palestinians swimming, having a great time and this was not the experience of the Jew sentenced to a death camp.  I have seen the photographs of hotels that are nicer than those in my own city and I live in America. I have seen the photographs of IDF soldiers comforting crying Palestinian children and this is not the picture of a Nazi SS officer handling a Jewish child.  I have seen the flyers dropped from the sky warning ahead of time for all civilians to clear the area for an upcoming air strike on a house known to be used for rocket launchers,yet when Hamas launches illegal rockets like rain down upon the heads of Jewish civilians they aim for their daycares, hospitals and schools to cause maximum harm with brutality and without warning.  Just as the Nazi SS stormed the homes of innocent Jewish men, women and children suddenly, brutally and without warning. Only from the sky..  

I have also seen the emaciated bodies of those who were kept in the death camps of Aushwitz and other hellish places - their bodies nothing but skeletons.  Since 1948 I have never once in my life ever seen an Arab in such a condition.  Not in Israel, not in Gaza, not on Israeli territory.  Never.  Where are these emaciated, starving, abused people you and others like you continue to insist are like the Jewish victims of the holocaust?  Have you no photographs, no evidence of such a one?  Do you want to know why, Sunni?  Because they do not exist.  Only in the propaganda writings of groups such as hamas will you find such outrageous claims and not with a single shred of evidence to back their claims.  I am sorry for you but you are truly mistaken on your insistence of such claims.  It simply is not true. 

-Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

Can you explain why that is, Sunni?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The IDF is a carbon copy of the Waffen SS
> ...




Jeremiah ----leave sunni alone----he is doing the BEST HE CAN---to emulate 
  AL NABI


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Can you explain why that is, Sunni?


Quite simple........

The American media is controlled by the Jews and floods the networks with pro-Israel and anti-Palestinian news propaganda.

So if you think you are seeing the 'truth' reported by any major U.S. network......you are sadly mistaken.   .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Can you explain why that is, Sunni?
> ...



The MSM in the US simply does not report on the daily human rights abuses a part of Israels Occupation of Palestine.  

Anyone desiring to know the Truth about Palestine has to go to non MSM US sources to find it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Chapter 2 of Goliath discusses the peace camp in Israel and their leaders' response to Cast Lead and what happened to the Samoudian family.

This book is brief and concise, the author recites facts he uncovers in his research and he leaves them with the reader to digest.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

So long as he does it with his eyes wide open, Rosie.  Because if you know the truth and still proceed to bully innocent people with these type accusations?  You have no ground left to stand on and God's judgment is surely coming soon afterwards. 

  That is true on every level but especially in this matter of Israel being accused of being a Goliath while the Palestinians are described as Davids..  I cannot fathom how anyone could become so confused in their minds but Satan is a liar and if you listen to him long enough I reckon you will swallow any old lie that comes your way!  Still it is a shame and I am believing the best -  for some people to wake up at the sound of the truth being declared here.. 

On the matter of Goliath, he intimidated the Israelis with his mouth, his strength, his size.  First it was his words ( intimidation, lies, slander, empty threats, mockery of David's G-d ) , then it was his strength ( measured in human terms mind you ) then his size ( again measured by human standards ) 

 The Philistines failed to consider the Power behind G-d's Word, David's Faith in G-d and His Word ( greater than Goliaths strength) and the size of David's G-d ( whom he did fully rely on to slay that giant standing in front of him)  David was against the odds on every single account but G-d never likes it better than when the odds are stacked against His children.  Because His strength shows up best in our weaknesses.  

So whereas Goliath thought he was merely contending with a Shepherd boy - he didn't realize He was contending with the G-d of Israel that day.  This is precisely the problem with those who are at war with Israel.  They do not understand that they are not striving against flesh and blood but rather against The G-d of Israel who stands mighty to save on every account.  This is leading up to a Breakthough moment in history for Israel and I believe even now it is standing right at the door.  It is always darkest before the morning light breaks, Rosie.  Nevertheless, joy comes in the morning. 

 It is written:  What, then, shall we say of these things?   If God be for us? Who can stand against us?  - Romans 8:31

 - Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


The American media is fixated on the Israeli zionist side of the conflict and gives the Palestinian side very little news coverage.

The BBC news coming from the UK takes a more balanced approach.   .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





It has ALWAYS been simple------the JEWS CONTROL THE MEDIA  

   The jews have been controlling the media for more than  3000 years  and 
       counting.................................      the isa-respecters might just as well 

                                           GIVE UP


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> So long as he does it with his eyes wide open, Rosie.  Because if you know the truth and still proceed to bully innocent people with these type accusations?  You have no ground left to stand on and God's judgment is surely coming soon afterwards.
> 
> That is true on every level but especially in this matter of Israel being accused of being a Goliath while the Palestinians are described as Davids..  I cannot fathom how anyone could become so confused in their minds but Satan is a liar and if you listen to him long enough I reckon you will swallow any old lie that comes your way!  Still it is a shame and I am believing the best -  for some people to wake up at the sound of the truth being declared here..
> 
> ...


G-d abandoned the secular state of Israel years ago.

Only a small % of Israeli's jews are religious or believe in the Torah

They have gay pride parades and homo marriage is legal.

Historically, this is typical 'Chosen People' behavior, and they will be broken and scattered once again.

If not; then G-d owes the people of Sodom & Gomorrah an apology.   .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Sunni, I am not going by any single media report of recent days. 

 It is a well documented fact that the Israelis have dropped flyers warning the Palestinian civilian people of an air strike coming due to illegal rockets launched upon Israeli civilians and properties.   Agreed? 

It is a well documented fact that no such warnings have ever been given to the Israeli civilian people of rockets about to be rained down upon their heads.  The only warning they have is a siren that is sounded by the Israelis.  Not the Hamas, Not the Islamic Jihad group, Not the Fatah, not the leaders of Palestinian govt via a phone call, text message or email, not the Palestinian civilians or arab people in Palestine.  Only by their own people do they get these warnings to go to a bunker, Sunni. 

It is well documented fact that the photographs of Jews in death camps of Germany look strikingly different from those palestinian persons living in Gaza.  The difference is obvious.  The Jews of the death camps had bones sticking out of their skin and were walking skeletons.  The holocaust museums provide much evidence, many photographs of millions of emaciated bodies standing behind barbed wire.  

It is well documented fact that there has never been a photograph of a single emaciated - starved - Palestinian - not a single photograph of barbed wire concentration camps or anything of this sort  - not from AP, not from BBC, not from any news media not even from Al Jazeera and I am being generous in referencing the latter. 

It is well documented fact that the Nazi SS officers were brutal in their treatment of children, experimentation on children,refused them proper medical care,  executions of children, gas chambers used on children, children separated from their parents was mandatory..  

It is well documented fact that the Israeli govt. has given free medical care to the children of palestine, free corrective surgery for birth defects, have displayed great kindness and compassion to their children at their own hospitals and at their own expense.

It is well documented fact that the IDF has been photographed comforting these Palestinian children who have openly wept and told stories about being used by the Hamas for evil purposes, yet the world has chosen not to listen to or hear the testimonies of such children or their mothers for that matter..... indeed even the Hamas leaders own son who converted to Christianity and is living in asylum here in USA has been ignored for speaking an inconvenient truth as to who is who here. 

It is well understood, Sunni, despite the vigorous campaigns of propaganda and false testimonies that Israel could not possibly be compared in their treatment of Palestinian people to that of Hitler & the grand Mufti of Islam towards the Hebrew people who were rounded up and forced into death camps. 

To believe such a claim is to refuse to examine the evidence while condemning the truth to be a lie.  It is an evil thing to call good evil as well as to call that which is evil, good.  We must come to terms with truth here and come into agreement that G-d is not being mocked here. Whatsoever a man sows?  That shall he reap.  Those who live by the sword shall die by the sword.  The right path is repentance, mercy, forgiveness and love.  I hope that is the choice all will make at the end of the day.  - Jeri


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> So long as he does it with his eyes wide open, Rosie.  Because if you know the truth and still proceed to bully innocent people with these type accusations?  You have no ground left to stand on and God's judgment is surely coming soon afterwards.
> 
> 
> - Jeri




Jeremiah----sunni does not recognize the  G-d  to whom you refer.     In fact 
is taught in the weekly   khutbah jumaat feces fling-----that the writings 
to which you refer are entirely fraudulent------and created and recreated 
simply to dispute    islam.        Thus he is not impressed.     His expression  is 
entirely consistent with his creed.      As to BULLYING----it is virtually the essence of 
his creed and entirely pleasing to his  "god"

I learned about islam from muslims who immediately took me for a christian---
so I learned their view of jews------but candid kid that I was I always corrected 
that misapprehension-----then I learned their view of christians.    The most 
prominent criticism of the christian description of  Jesus-----(which proves what liars christians are)  is the  "turn the cheek"  doctrine.    Since Jesus was a muslim----
that "turn the cheek"  thing MUST BE IMPOSSIBLE------he would have been an 
eager rapist and murderer -----in order to be favored by heaven,    You would have 
had to have been there-----to appreciate the SCORN


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



MSM reporting on Israel/Palestine.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSTY408h6k]Off the Charts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Jews aren't the only ones who support Israel. Christians support Israel as well.

And after reading both sides of this argument I conclude the Jews deserve to be able to live without fear of attack in the area they now inhabit.

I believe they have _at least_ as much claim to the land of Israel as anyone else.

The MSM has little reason to champion any cause when they want to make money by pandering and selling to everyone.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




  you must be new here.     BTW---it is the HINDUS-----they are the damned zionists-----
                THEY STOLE THE MUGHAL EMPIRE and gave it to the british---and 
                then to the jews.      The final insult exists in  MANHATTAN,  NEW YORK. 
                there......... a  hindu   restaurant----with a prominent 
                description on a large sign----  INDIAN VEGETARIAN RESTAURANT
                                includes----in only slightly smaller letters  

                                              ...........  and kosher,   too.  


                                                      whatta low blow .........


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


......................^^^ irosie is hitting the  sauce again........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So long as he does it with his eyes wide open, Rosie.  Because if you know the truth and still proceed to bully innocent people with these type accusations?  You have no ground left to stand on and God's judgment is surely coming soon afterwards.
> ...



G-d has not abandoned the state of Israel, Sunni. What you are witnessing is the ingathering of the Jews as prophesied by the Hebrew prophets over 2500 yrs ago.  The time of scattering is over with. 

 This is Isaiah 13 - 24 time and the City of David ( Jerusalem ) will be restored back unto the Jews.   Obadiah Chapter 1 time where the House of Esau is burnt like stubble as recompense for their troubling the house of Jacob and there is none left of the House of Esau afterwards -even Gaza returns back to the Jews who are left - it is also Zechariah chapter 1 time for the House of Jacob to return to the LORD with fasting and weeping and a time to receive their forgiveness and mercy from the Lord who will give it freely to all whose hearts are turned towards him  - it is also Amos chapter one time with judgments set on Damascus, Gaza, Tyrus, Edom, Ammon, Moab, Judgment on Judah for all who reject the call of holiness unto their G-d, hear O Israel.  it is  Zephaniah 20-time and Joel 2 time for the salvation of Judah and for the priests to weep between the porch and the altar in repentance - for the restoration of Judah after God destroys Egypt, Jordan the house of Esau as described in Joel 3: 16 - 21 when God cleanses his land once and for all.. .  So know this, Sunni,  the judgment upon G-ds own people for sin is included in these judgments, there is no question of these prophecies, yet no question but G-d is the decider of who stays and who goes and He does indeed have a mighty remnant he has preserved. 

 Just in leadership alone G-d has reserved 144,000 Hebrew men who have never defiled themselves with a woman and are holy Jews.  It is written in Revelation and well documented these men are not Christians but Jews. That is only speaking of leadership as I read it.. so then... do not be so quick to dismiss that which God says he has already covered for.  He is doing this for His own glory.  Not theirs.   

It is written: All Israel shall be saved. 

NOTE*  Billy Graham said that statement about Sodom and Gomorrah about America, not Israel.  America's judgment is in Isaiah 13 and Revelation 18 as you live here maybe we should focus on cleaning up our own backyard?  Our nation needs alot of prayer right now.

- Jeri
p.s. they have yet to rebuild the temple.  That is coming in the future.  Israel is there to stay this time.  The man who sins & refuses to turn from it will die but those who do are given complete forgiveness and mercy - See Ezekiel 3: 18, 19, 20, 21 - G-d of Israel is there to redeem His Own people. Never doubt it. Read 2 Chronicles 7: 14 and there it is again.  That is Gods promise to his own children.  That is for the Jews.


----------



## Jos (Nov 8, 2013)

> G-d has reserved 144,000 Hebrew men who have never defiled themselves with a woman



What if they have "Defiled" themselves with men?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Those so called prophecies have historically already taken place.

Only naive Christians buy into that nonsense about Israel and the return of the Juden.

Heck, half of the worlds Jews live in NYC and would never live in Israel.  ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Chapter 2 of Goliath discusses the peace camp in Israel and their leaders' response to Cast Lead and what happened to the Samoudian family.
> 
> This book is brief and concise, the author recites facts he uncovers in his research and he leaves them with the reader to digest.



Chapter 2 The Peace Camp

We learn all the peace camp leaders start out supporting Cast Lead, to include Haim Oron and Amos Oz and David Grossman. Some become wishy washy, at times criticizing the campaign. Not until two weeks into Cast Lead do we see protesters from Peace Now in Israel protesting against Cast Lead. 

So much for Israel's peace camp!

We go to Day 7 of Cast Lead, the Givati Brigade invades the densely populated Zeitoun neighborhood of Gaza City, the goal to turn homes into an IDF base of operations and cut the city off from the rest of the Gaza Strip.

January 4, 2009, the troops burst into the home of Ateya al-Samouni, tossing a percussion grenade into his salon.

Ateya al-Samouni  stands with his hands in the air proclaiming himself the owner of the house, he is unarmed and with his Israeli drivers license and ID in his hands. The IDF Forces shoot him and leave him there to bleed to death. 20 family members stand there witnessing all of this, mostly women and children.The IDF opens fire on them, severely wounding a 4 year old child.

About 100 members of the al Samouni family are then carried to a storehouse nearby and forbidden to leave there. The wounded are denied medical care, an ambulance sent by the family is even turned back. 

The IDF verifies family members are unarmed and they are told they are bad Arabs. The next day a few family members try to gather firewood and water and are fired upon. Then, the IDF strikes the storehouse with missiles, turning it into rubble. 19 members of the al Samoudi family immediately die and others are bleeding heavily  .For 4 days, they are denied medical care and the dead left unattended. When ambulances are finally let in, it is discovered Israel has killed 48 members of the al-Samoudi family. Two children are miraculously dug from under the rubble, still breathing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > So long as he does it with his eyes wide open, Rosie.  Because if you know the truth and still proceed to bully innocent people with these type accusations?  You have no ground left to stand on and God's judgment is surely coming soon afterwards.
> ...




I appreciate your sharing your experience, Rosie.  I learn alot from you. I also learn alot by the enemies tactics and how he tries to come in - what he uses - how he uses it, etc.  

 It became apparent to me that Goliath was a bully when I read the account of his challenge to Saul's army.  The signs were obvious.  The army became immobilized, they were suffering from intimidation, propaganda and lies hurled at their G-d.  They were like Elijah in that moment who ran from the bully Jezebel ( because it took a Jehu spirit to take her down! ) not realizing he was under a spiritual attack from baal ( satan ) who was the god Jezebel and her false prophets served.

   Jezebel was not a Jew.  She married one but she was a Phoenician kings daughter.  Her father served Baal as indicated by his name.  So did she - Jeze - baal...    getting back to Elijah and the spirit intimidating him.. she was a bully!

  The satanic spirit indwelling her was after Elijah's anointing and his life and what was the result? 

 CONFUSION - He cannot think 

 DEPRESSION - an angel has to come to him to feed him 

 HOPELESSNESS - he wants to give up

 NEGATIVE MINDSET - he thinks he is the only one left and G-d has to tell him I've got 7,000 men who have not bowed their knee to Baal...... 

 HE BECOMES SUICIDAL IN HIS THOUGHTS - He wants to die -

 HE CANNOT HEAR GOD - final bad news - the absolute worst -  he cannot hear the still small voice of God any longer because the enemy has drowned it out through confusion, lies, intimidation - all tactics of the bully - all symptoms of BEING bullied - if one allows it and does not take it on the offense..  WITH THE WRITTEN WORD. 

   What did David do that the others didn't? 

He remembered who His God was and declared it to the enemy. He called on His G-d.   He took back what the enemy stole and came up to him full on with the truth that His G-d was greater than the Giant standing in front of him!  What was the end result?  He killed him with a single stone - because it is "Not by might, not by power, but by my Spirit sayeth the LORD"!  

Sunni may not know who the G-d of Israel is yet but before this is over I believe there will not be a man, woman or child alive who will not know who the G-d of Israel is nor who His children are.  The day is at hand.  Even now.   G-d will not abandon His own children.  He counts it a righteous thing to recompense with trouble those who trouble his anointed.  It is recorded in both the old and new testament.  It is written:  2 Thessalonians 1: 6

Seeing it is a righteous thing with God to recompense tribulation to them that trouble you. 
- 2 Thessalonians 1: 6  

Could it be any plainer?  No.  

 -Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

Jos said:


> > G-d has reserved 144,000 Hebrew men who have never defiled themselves with a woman
> 
> 
> 
> What if they have "Defiled" themselves with men?



Are you now going to accuse God of being a liar in order to justify yourselves?  No.  These men are holy as the Bible describes them as undefiled.  Undefiled means undefiled, Jos.  It is not wise to joke about such things.  There are warnings against it in Scripture.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Jeremiah----I have a friend---sorta colleague----who is both an orthodox jew and 
a neuroscientist.        Right under the brow----dead center----is the PITUATARY GLAND

In fact ---surgery in that gland is done----by dissecting directly under the palate---up and 
over-----under the upper lip----and UP AND OVER..      Goliath had a pituatary 
adenoma.   (tumor)    which rendered him a victim of GIGANTISM     Such people are 
around----big, tall, with very prominent jaws-----unmistakable.    The theory of my friend is 
that the SPOT described as the very spot David got his little rock------is the anatomic 
spot of the PITUATARY GLAND.     That natural couse of the sickness gigantism---
is that the PITUATARY SELF DESTRUCTS  due to a hemorrhage into the pituatary 
gland------that often kills the patient.     Is that not fascinating?     David's little rock brought 
about   PITUATARY APOPLEXY-------so poetic.     Its like the whole affair was a plan---
when little Goliath was in utero      and then later----little David was playing with sling-
shots


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > G-d has reserved 144,000 Hebrew men who have never defiled themselves with a woman
> ...


The so called 144,000 undefiled jewish men is a Christian fantasy supposedly written in a book by an unknown man named John and based on a vivid dream.  .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That is quite impossible, Sunni.  How else would you explain Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon, Syria and SA missing from the line  up of nations that march against an unwalled Israel living at peace with no neighbors?  Why aren't these neighbors listed as part of the Russian led Islamic army in Ezekiel chapters 38 and 39? 

 Why is there no wall around Israel come the time of that Russian led invasion, no bars on the windows or Gates as stated in Ezekiel 38: 11?  

  There can be only one explanation, Sunni. 

 Those nations have already been destroyed and the people are gone.  Long gone.  Do you really believe Israel would ever remove her wall, her bars and gates off the doors while she is dwelling in the presence of her enemies ( House of Esau ) ??

   No.

Surrounded by enemy nations avowed to destroy her and drive her people into the sea? 

   No. 

  The House of Esau shall be utterly destroyed as it is written in Obadiah.   Read it for yourself. 

 I do not wish to see any of you perish but what choice will God have for those who do not heed the warnings of His Words spoken by His Hebrew Prophets which have been in existence for well over 2500 yrs and have not yet been fulfilled? 

  If the Lord has spoken it shall He not do it? 

 God is not slack concerning his promises to answer King Davids prayer found in Psalm 83, Sunni. 

 God is greatly long suffering, merciful and gracious to save all He can before He executes judgment over the house of Esau.  Do not be caught in the midst of it!  Flee from it like the bird from the fowlers snare! Fear of man is the snare of the devil.  Do not fear what man can do to you but rather what God who has the power to cast into hell - can do to you.. that is who we must fear.  Fear God and choose life.  God loves you, why should you perish by striving against Him and His House?    - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I just love Divine Providence, Rosie, don't you?  

I love this story and will have to tell the story to my bible study group. They will be amazed at this discovery!  Thank you, Rosie!  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 8, 2013)

One of the things that amazed me about Davids brothers is that they thought he was falling into pride!  HA!  They didn't realize he was boasting in His G-d!   I find that amazing because the moment of fear for Saul and his army came was when they "heard" the words of Goliath -

 When Saul and all Israel heard those words of the Philistine, they were dismayed, and greatly afraid.
 - 1 Samuel 17:11
  rule #1  Always listen to Your G-d.

  rule #2  Never listen to your enemy. 

 getting back to David and his brothers - because they had already listened to the enemy they were in unbelief as to how it was going to turn out - they were in fear - so David is speaking faith and they are thinking - he is into pride. That is HIS problem.

  Listen to his brother, Eliab!   And Eliab his eldest brother heard when he spoke unto the men and Eliab's anger kindled against David, and he said, Why did you come down here?  and with whom have you left those few sheep in the wilderness?  I know thy pride and the naughtiness of thy heart, for thou has come down so thou mightest see the battle.  - 1 Samuel 17: 28 

 Man! Is David's brother ever off the mark on what is going on! Could he be any more condescending?

 Listen to Davids reply! 

 And David said, What have I done now?  Is there not a cause?  - 1 Samuel 17: 29 

 And if that wasn't bad enough, Rosie?  The rest of them followed suit with the wrong assumption about David and his motive!   Not only that but they went and told King Saul about Davids alleged pride!  Typical behavior - there is a lesson in there - some need to figure it out..  - not you though, Rosie - 

   So what does King Saul do? 

 He sends for David and says bring him to me!   Then what does David tell Saul?   And David said unto Saul, Let no man's heart fail because of him, thy servant will go out and fight the Philistine.  - 1 Samuel 17: 32 

 FINALLY!  Someone with a backbone!  Is ready to do something about this puffed up bully boy giant!  

He and King Saul discuss it further, King David tells him about former times the Spirit of the Lord has come upon him in mighty power proving he has the anointing on him ( you don't tear a lamb out of the mouth of a lion and a bear unless G-d is with you ) so David vows to do the same to this Philistine and makes no bones about it.   ( in a matter of speech! )

  He declares it this way:  David said moreover, the LORD that delivereth me out of the paw of the lion, and out of the paw of the bear, he will deliver me out of the hand of this Philistine, And Saul said unto David, Go, and the LORD be with thee.  1 Samuel 17: 37

 ...........and the rest is history, Rosie!  Beautiful story, isn't it?  I love these stories and have lived off of them for over 24 years now and I can tell you that today - after many battles -  my shield of faith is larger, the Truth is stronger,my spirit is more determined, my soul is more steadfast than it has ever been before!  I am enjoying this battle for all it is worth and I believe King David enjoyed the heat of the battle better than anything else too.  It's in our blood. G-d put it there.  The victory is ours.  I like how David always knew he had the victory BEFORE he went into battle.  How did he know?  G-d told him!   That is the way it should be!  The Spirit of the Lord is our rear guard!  As well as our Guide!

 - Jeri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > G-d has reserved 144,000 Hebrew men who have never defiled themselves with a woman
> ...



You are the liar, not God.

All we see is a Zionist's interpretations of Scripture and I do not call your interpretations truth.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > It is quite obvious that Mrs. Sherri is not interested in what is happening to people elsewhere.  I thought the title of this message board was the Middle East Forum, and it is evident that Mrs. Sherri is ohly interested in what is happening in one tiny area of the Middle East (probably only because of Jews) and is not interested in what is happening to Arabs, be they Christians or Muslims, in the rest of the Arab world.  Why is that, Frau Sherri?  So much has happened and is still happening in the rest of the Middle East, and you appear to have no concern for the people there (perhaps because these countries are ruled by Muslims).
> ...


Hossfly is in Washington, DC for the Veterans Day ceremonies. Don't be speculating, motormouth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



As always, nothing at all to say about the thread topic.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


If you don't want people going off topic, then don't ask off-topic questions...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Very nice discussion of how US MSM does not report about the conflict fairly. 

Alison Weir compares 2001 to 2004 and addresses media reporting of children's deaths and finds great disparities. 

In 2001, Israel killed 131 Palestinian children and Palestinians killed 28 Israeli children. The NY Times reported on 125% of Israeli kids deaths (over 100% because same deaths were repetitively reported)and reported only 18% of Palestinian kids deaths. Over 7× reporting of Israeli kids deaths.  

In 2004, Israel killed 179 Palestinian kids and Palestinians killed 8 Israeli kids. The Israeli child killing ratio was 22 to 1, compared to Israeli kids killed by Palestinians. ABC reported Israeli kids deaths 9× greater coverage. CBS reported Israeli deaths 13 × greater coverage. NBC reported Israli kids deaths 10× greater reporting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Chapter 2 of Goliath discusses the peace camp in Israel and their leaders' response to Cast Lead and what happened to the Samoudian family.
> ...



Chapter 2 ends addressing how when family members returned to what was left of their homes walls were covered with grafitti. Here are some of the messages left by the IDF "ARabs need 2 die"; "Arabs are pieces of shit"; " 1 is DOWN 999, 999 to go" (last page of Chapter 2).


----------



## Sally (Nov 8, 2013)

Imagine if the media reported on all the attacks and murders of Christians in Muslim countries, what an uproar there would be.  Basically the only reports people get is from the Internet from Christian organizations operating in the different areas.  Mrs. Sherri only seems concerned about what is happening in one tiny part of the world, but imagine if the Christians in  American knew what was happening elsewhere.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nDarpFg_RFs&desktop_uri=/watch?v=nDarpFg_RFs

http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2009/jan/30/gaza-samouni


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Sally said:


> Imagine if the media reported on all the attacks and murders of Christians in Muslim countries, what an uproar there would be.  Basically the only reports people get is from the Internet from Christian organizations operating in the different areas.  Mrs. Sherri only seems concerned about what is happening in one tiny part of the world, but imagine if the Christians in  American knew what was happening elsewhere.



Imagine if every American knew about  all these crimes against humanity Israel engaged in within Palestine.

Maybe then Americans would demand we stop giving Israel 15 million  dollars in aid every single day to kill children and innocent civilians with in Palestine. 

All Americans do not close their eyes to these crimes against humanity in Palestine like you do. 

Some Americans have a conscience and a heart and a mind and a soul.


----------



## Sally (Nov 8, 2013)

You really are a riot, Mrs. Sherri.  Here you are obsessing over one tiny, tiny piece of real estate on the planet Earth while some much killing is going on elsewhere.  The majority of Americans are for Israel, and they certainly are not for those who send people in to car bomb and suicide bomb innocent people.  Leave  your house once in a while and go to the nearest large city and ask the people on the street if they are aware of how many Christians are being murdered in Muslim countries, and they will tell  you they are not aware of that because it is not covered in our newspapers or on T.V.  As for the Palestinians, I wouldn't be surprised if the Shia in Pakistan wouldn't want to trade places with them because they themselves are being car and suicide bombed in their marketplaces, in mosques and at funerals.  You certainly do not see this happening to the Palestinians.  See, the people who do have a heart and care about others are concerned with what is even happening to Muslims by other Muslims even though they are not Muslims themselves.  They are not obsessing over Palestine the way you do because they don't hate the Jews as you do.  They try to look at the big picture which covers an awful lot of real estate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

I desire every American know of Israels human rights abuses in Palestine and shall keep doing everything I can think to do to bring these Truths into the Light. 

And I am not alone.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I desire every American know of Israels human rights abuses in Palestine and shall keep doing everything I can think to do to bring these Truths into the Light.
> 
> And I am not alone.


Write to Dear Abbey and see what she says. Or Dr. Phil.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Chapter 3 of Goliath is entitled Blood For Votes and is all about Israeli elections scheduled in January of 2009. 

Obviously, Cast Lead was initiated at the time it was purposefully to use the military operations for support in these elections. 

The different parties are discussed and how they used nationalism to try to get votes for their parties. 

The candidates all tried to claim they were the toughest on Palestinians. 

I am not that interested in the workings of right wing fascist governments, so I am not discussing this chapter further. 

Suffice it to say, all candidates vied for each other over who would subject Palestinians to the worse treatment, as if war crimes were a badge of honor  to proudly display. 

Disgusting!


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > G-d has reserved 144,000 Hebrew men who have never defiled themselves with a woman
> ...



Your bible babble is like voodoo, it only works if you believe it does, oh and you posted the whole word *God* this time, do you need to say hail mary's or something?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



She suffers from membership in the cult called Christian Zionism.

She cannot help herself.

It is sad to see what she does to Scriptures.

Notice, she avoids addressing the thread topic using her babbling about Scriptures to divert from the thread topic.

Best to ignore her babbling. 

Chapter 3 of Goliath we see how Zionist leaders in various parties vie with the public to demonstrate who is more blood thirsty, as Cast Lead rages on.

As the killing in Gaza is ongoing, the blood of more Palestinians and the party who will give Zionists their greatest desires fulfilled is who they turn to to support In looming elections. 

What is it about killing that always brings out in the public the desire for more blood?

I will never forget the war between Israel and the civilians in Lebanon and the 24/7 news coverage we had on FOX and CNN and MSNBC .  

As civilians were dying in Lebanon, you could feel the hate in the air for those being killed in the US.

Such is the power in killing and hate.

But that , thank God , is not how the story ends.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I desire every American know of Israels human rights abuses in Palestine and shall keep doing everything I can think to do to bring these Truths into the Light.
> 
> And I am not alone.


If Jesus came back today.....he would side with the Palestinians and destroy the zionist christians and jews.   .


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I desire every American know of Israels human rights abuses in Palestine and shall keep doing everything I can think to do to bring these Truths into the Light.
> ...



He would destroy your Al-Aqsa Mosque which defiles Israel's holiest area, and all the Islamists will perish.  And I can't wait to see that happy day.  Islam is a scourge on humanity and needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Jesus would welcome Christians such as Sherri to sit at his right hand and dine at the table of righteous people.   ..


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Sherri symbolizes what a 'real' christian should represent to the world.  

And like Jesus, she is mocked and ridiculed for standing up for the poor and oppressed people. .


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri symbolizes what a 'real' christian should represent to the world.
> 
> And like Jesus, she is mocked and ridiculed for standing up for the poor and oppressed people. .



Sherri is not Christian, she is a Muslim.  It is obvious to everyone but you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Sherri's christian example and demeanor should be a role model for all of the christians on the board.  ..


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri's christian example and demeanor should be a role model for all of the christians on the board.  ..



That is the most ridiculous thing I have heard you say, and you have certainly come up with a few gems to give us all a chuckle.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Sherri is on the side of Jesus and the righteous.

Of that there is no doubt.........


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri is on the side of Jesus and the righteous.
> 
> Of that there is no doubt.........



Seeing as you don't have a clue about a lot of things, evident from your views on here, then you will excuse us if we consider your view of Sherri a load of crap.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri is on the side of Jesus and the righteous.
> ...


...............^^^ the Juden hate any Christian who isn't a rabid zionist.  .


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._She suffers from membership in the cult called Christian Zionism_..."


Better than Christian _Islamism_.



> "..._She cannot help herself_..."


Neither can Christian-Islamists.



> "..._It is sad to see what she does to Scriptures_..."


Ditto for the hypocrisy manifested by Christian-Islamists.



> "..._Notice, she avoids addressing the thread topic using her babbling about Scriptures to divert from the thread topic_..."


That's OK. Christian-Islamists divert from the thread-topic by insulting and belaboring their colleagues, too.



> "..._Best to ignore her babbling_..."


Perhaps.

But even _better_ to ignore the babblings of Christian-Islamists.

At least Christian-Zionists are not Fifth Columnists and cannot be considered turncoats against their own people and their friends.



> "..._Chapter 3 of Goliath we see how Zionist leaders in various parties vie with the public to demonstrate who is more blood thirsty, as Cast Lead rages on. As the killing in Gaza is ongoing, the blood of more Palestinians and the party who will give Zionists their greatest desires fulfilled is who they turn to to support In looming elections_..."


Sounds like this Goliath-interpreter is experiencing difficulty keeping his-or-her feet on the ground and not giving way to heady flights of paranoia-fancy.



> "..._What is it about killing that always brings out in the public the desire for more blood?_..."


Depends on who's getting killed, I'm sure.

If it's Good Guys, the public grieves.

If it's Bad-Guys, the public either shrugs or rejoices, depending on how Bad they are.

Much of the public assented or rejoiced in seeing the destruction and killing of Palestinian rocket launchers and launch-teams and border-tunnels and militia units and militia bases and leadership cadre after so foolishly choosing to cancel a truce between Hamas and the IDF.

The public is usually right about such things.

It's always unfortunate when civilians are killed alongside the Organized Bad Guys but when Hamas et al place their war-assets and personnel in such close proximity to their civilians on such an intentional and cowardly basis, well, you're gonna inflict civilian casualties when you're eventually forced to go after them, and the destruction of those war-targets is an imperative, worth some collateral casualties on the Bad Guy side of the fence rather than suffering more civilian casualties on your own side.

Of course, coldly, callously, and with prior malevolent calculation, the Hamas Bad Guys intentionally placed those war-assets amongst its civilian population, and with tremendous post facto malevolent persistence and spin-doctoring, the Bad Guys and their Useful Tools will make great political grist out of the deaths of their own civilians, for the sake of imagery and public relations and The Cause - hypocritically cloaking their cold, calculating propaganda in a false and easily penetrable veil of righteousness and indignant outrage.



> "..._I will never forget the war between Israel and the civilians in Lebanon and the 24/7 news coverage we had on FOX and CNN and MSNBC_..."


I was not aware that Hezbollah in Lebanon were considered 'civilians'; rather, I was under the impression that the US, the UK, the EU and others classified Hezbollah as an armed militia and terror organization, but I could be wrong.



> "..._As civilians were dying in Lebanon, you could feel the hate in the air for those being killed in the US_..."


As Hezbollah militia units were being destroyed, most sane people who understand the dangers inherent in such terror organizations, were, indeed, confident that a disagreeable but necessary thing was being done in order to prune-back Hezbollah and cull the herd of the (then) current crop of terrorists and their supporters.



> "..._Such is the power in killing and hate_..."


Indeed. It is oftentimes turned back upon you, when you provoke and initiate, such as Hezbollah and Hamas are oftentimes wont to do.

The comical aspect unfolds later, as these Haters and Killers - Hamas and Hezbollah - get their asses kicked, and then piss and moan and whine about it interminably and petulantly, for years on-end afterwards, while they're resting up as prelude to starting trouble and getting their asses kicked all over again.



> "..._But that , thank God , is not how the story ends._"


Indeed.

The Israeli Good Guys put the Hezbollah Bad Guys in their place during the past several over-the-bordern incursions or interventions, and the Israeli Good Guys put the Hamas Bad Guys in their place during the course of Operation Cast Lead and other interventions.

Thank God... as God wills it (_that's "Inshallah" in your parlance_).


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> _Sherri's christian example and demeanor should be a role model for all of the christians on the board.  .._


Yes.

I'm sure that Muslims would like nothing better than for the entire Christian world to go docile and bend-over and 'take one' from the Muslims, or to stand idly by while the Muslims slaughter the Jews.

Jesus will just have to understand and forgive the Christians for standing their ground against Militant Islam.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > _Sherri's christian example and demeanor should be a role model for all of the christians on the board.  .._
> ...


And, a special shout-out to Sunni Man...

For neg-repping me for the above post...

That serves to inform me that I struck a nerve of some kind and that it was probably just about the right level of resistance to a suggestion that the Christian world should all lie down like meek lambs and accept whatever the Muslims care to dish-out to the Jews (and beyond).

Not the first time that I've seen a Muslim chide Christians for not following the _Never-Commit-Violence_ teachings of their Founder while overlooking the _OK-to-Commit-Violence-Under-Condition-A-or-B_ teachings of Islam's Founder, in an attempt to hamstring those within Christendom (The West) who would advocate resistance in the face of such attempts at subversion of Western willpower.

I'll wear that little piece of Neg-Rep like a badge of honor, gratefully. Much obliged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our alliance with and support for Israel is merely one facet of that broader culture-clash between The West and Militant Islam, and, of course, provides us (_The West, in general, and the US, specifically_) with an Early Warning System and tripwire, and advance storage-depots and staging-bases, to meet more serious threats from Militant Islam as these continue to emerge in the region. Part of a regime of 'preventive medicine'.

That worthwhile alliance includes support for the Israelis when they _counter_strike against _Hamas_ in Gaza and _Hezbollah_ in Lebanon.

From both an Israeli and Western perspective, that's more like Pest Control than anything else.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

..........................................................^^^ Don't flatter yourself........it just shows how far off track you have wandered.   .


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> ..........................................................^^^ _Don't flatter yourself........it just shows how far off track you have wandered.   ._


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I'm sure that Muslims would like nothing better than for the entire Christian world to go docile and bend-over and 'take one' from the Muslims, or to stand idly by while the Muslims slaughter the Jews.
> 
> Jesus will just have to understand and forgive the Christians for standing their ground against Militant Islam.




That serves to inform me that I struck a nerve of some kind and that it was probably just about the right level of resistance to a suggestion that the Christian world should all lie down like meek lambs and accept whatever the Muslims care to dish-out to the Jews (and beyond).

Not the first time that I've seen a Muslim chide Christians for not following the _Never-Commit-Violence_ teachings of their Founder while overlooking the _OK-to-Commit-Violence-Under-Condition-A-or-B_ teachings of Islam's Founder, in an attempt to hamstring those within Christendom (The West) who would advocate resistance in the face of such attempts at subversion of Western willpower.


      EXCELLENT INSIGHT    kondor.       LONG LONG ago ----when I was young

          once I informed the muslims I encountered  (new comers to the USA)   that 
          I am a jew------I got to hear their insight on christians-----UTTER SCORN!!!!
          mostly because of that utterly CONTEMPTABLE ---'turn the cheek doctrine"  
          Interestingly enough-----Adolf abu ali    expressed the same notion ----- 
          complaining    "IT'S SO JEWISH"

          Maybe you noticed-----for about the past 25 years there is a concerted 
          effort for meccaists to struggle to  COZY  up ----to christians-----.    
          Obviously that means no longer spitting on everything reported in the 
          new testament as the words of Jesus-----PUBLICALLY.  

          The cozy up between  american and european nazis and meccaists is 
          nothing new-------nor is the idea that  Jesus was really a muslim new. 
          What is VERY NEW-----is the SUDDEN acceptance of words found in 
          the new testament .      When I first encountered muslims-----and first 
          entered a mosque the CONSENSUS     was that the new testament is  
          a pile of excrement and -----the REAL JESUS  would spit on it  (--actually--
          in the mosques, such remains the teaching)


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > "...Not the first time that I've seen a Muslim chide Christians for not following the _Never-Commit-Violence_ teachings of their Founder while overlooking the _OK-to-Commit-Violence-Under-Condition-A-or-B_ teachings of Islam's Founder, in an attempt to hamstring those within Christendom (The West) who would advocate resistance in the face of such attempts at subversion of Western willpower..."
> ...


Thanks... every once-in-a-while I get lucky.


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2013)

*George W. Bush to Raise Money for Group That Converts Jews to Bring About Second Coming of Christ*




George W. Bush to Raise Money for Group That Converts Jews to Bring About Second Coming of Christ | Mother Jones


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

yeah     SO?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Actually John writes of these Jews in of the final book of the New Testament, Sunni. It's called the Revelation of Jesus Christ.  Not based on a vivid dream at all.  It's bible prophecy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I desire every American know of Israels human rights abuses in Palestine and shall keep doing everything I can think to do to bring these Truths into the Light.
> 
> And I am not alone.



You're not?  Please show me another Christian on this board that is doing what you are doing, Sherri.  You cannot.  Do you understand why that is? Because Christians are not to defend the House of Esau in its persecution of the House of Jacob.  Christians are supposed to be sharing the love of Jesus Christ with others and preaching the truth from the Word of God.  Not promoting hatred and violence against the Jewish people.  We are to have no part in the works of darkness but are called to expose and reprove them, Sherri.  I can find no example of a Christian in the bible doing what you are doing here.  None.  

Our focus is not to be on a nation or a people group or any other thing but Jesus Christ. You were called to defend the truth, to contend for the faith, to preach the Word.  Not to defend and excuse terrorism against the Lords brethren in Israel.  This is not something Jesus would approve of.  This is not something ANY bible believing Christian would approve in.  Therein you are alone.  You're in error here.  If you did not claim to be a believer I would not point it out to you but as you claim to be one I am commanded by scripture to do so.  - Jeri


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

sunni----are you still there?        Jeremiah does give us the benefit of 
her erudition on the bible.------I learned something-----I thought 
the book was written by  JOHN THE BAPTIST-------I was very wrong. 
---its another john-------and according to wikki-----was written in GREEK 
originally.       It is not clear to me what that  "DEFILED"   means   One 
would have to know greek.  ----and a bit about the POV of the John 
who wrote the book


Since Jeremiah is so generious with her stuff------how about you SHARE---
and tell us how the   KHUTBAH JUMAAT  went yesterday.    There are some 
people in my town who are very generous with SHARING------one of the 
attendants at the local gas station SHARES  khutbah info with hubby all the 
time


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

Sally said:


> Imagine if the media reported on all the attacks and murders of Christians in Muslim countries, what an uproar there would be.  Basically the only reports people get is from the Internet from Christian organizations operating in the different areas.  Mrs. Sherri only seems concerned about what is happening in one tiny part of the world, but imagine if the Christians in  American knew what was happening elsewhere.



Some time ago Sherri told us here on this forum that she attended a meeting put on by Voice of the Martyrs - with Gracia Burnam speaking - Gracia was held by Islamic terrorists with her husband Martin in the jungles - with other hostages - their captivity was a long and brutal one and there were many who died at the hands of those muslim terrorists -during this hostage situation which went on for many months....  Gracia's husband died during the rescue operation - later Gracia wrote a book about it - Sherri said she was very moved by Gracia's testimony and was impressed with Voice of the Martyr's ministry of which she mentioned considering donating time.  

Were Voice of the Martyrs to read what Sherri writes on these blogs her application for such a position would quickly be rejected.  I have been a member of VOM for over a decade and I am quite certain they would instead seek to counsel Sherri on her alliances with these people, defending the actions of terrorists,  the murder of men, women and children, even involving herself in the political arm is completely unscriptural.  Christians are not to get involved in these type alliances, Sally.  - Jeri


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if the media reported on all the attacks and murders of Christians in Muslim countries, what an uproar there would be.  Basically the only reports people get is from the Internet from Christian organizations operating in the different areas.  Mrs. Sherri only seems concerned about what is happening in one tiny part of the world, but imagine if the Christians in  American knew what was happening elsewhere.
> ...




sherri might be clever enough to infiltrate    VOM        who knows who sherri really is


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



I was addressing the unbelievers, not the Jews here.  - Jeri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



The verse addressing the 144, 000  says not one word about Jews.

Keep your cult teachings to yourself.

And back to the thread topic, here is a link to an article with a positive review of Goliath and two comments from this three page review.

Reading &#8216;Goliath&#8217;: Inconvenient Truths

"Israel is losing the battle for the sympathies of the younger generation, those for whom the Holocaust no longer trumps the realities of the oppression of the Palestinian population."

"This is the reason that &#8220;Goliath&#8221; is a threat to the Israeli status quo&#8212;not because it doesn&#8217;t have oversights and overstatements; of course it does&#8212;but because it tells too many inconvenient truths."

http://m.truthdig.com/report/page3/reading_goliath_inconvenient_truths_20131105


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Well according to the New Testament Jews are  unbelievers


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...




another idiot who comments on a book he never read.  

   so many people seem to have so much trouble reading a book.  
   I have never met a muslim who actually READ the koran,    gee---
   I read the bible----"OLD"  and  "NEW"    the koran ----and even 
   the RAMAYANA -----I have to admit----I never managed to GITA  ---
   but,    of course,    I read the  Kama SUDTRA


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



be patient with   JOS   jeri....      muslims I encountered in the past seemed to 
assume that the  POPE   is the leader of all christians  ------In fact one of the 
issues they seemed to SCORN-----was expressed  as   "WE MUSLIMS DO NOT 
NEED A "POPE"  "        a point which they seemed to assume would IMPRESS 
me.               ???       There are reasons----some associate "christian"   with 
nuns  and priests -----ALWAYS        I have also been told----"we muslim can pray 
DIRECTLY TO  allah---no need for a priest"     ??????


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




  VOM is a Christian organization that meticulously goes over every application and you have to be interviewed, provide letters of recommendation, provide the name of your church, your pastors contact information, etc. I was  a supporting member with VOM for almost 10 years before they contacted me to request I come to work for their Ministry, Rosie.  They do not accept volunteers for positions that would give the volunteer access to information that would endanger new converts or put other VOM workers at risk.  They promote from within and they look at people who have been members for many years and have a solid record.  * I declined the offer from them as I was in prison ministry at the time.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



oh    thanks for the information    Jeremiah-----I had no idea.    Does it favor a particular 
sect?      Sherri has CLAIMED to be a baptist.      I find it hard to believe----I have 
never met a Baptist who thought the word ZION was invented in 1897.     Baptist 
churches ROCK with songs that include hebrew words-----very lively.    I think 
Elvis was a baptist------I have to admit---his pronunciation of the hebrew 
words that show up in some of his  songs-----NEEDED HELP   (of course I should 
not talk------there are people who tell me to give up when I try to speak hebrew)

speaking of prisons-----there is an article in AOL news about the christian minister 
in an Iranian jail------they seem to have put him in an EVEN WORSE one.   
I doubt that sherri will  initiate a WORLD WIDE FAST for his release


----------



## Sally (Nov 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Why not tell us, Jos, how the Muslims believe anyone who is not a Muslim is an unbeliever.  You can also throw in how they believe that Muslims of sects which are not the sect they belong to are non believers.  Why not give us a rundown in history where the different Muslim sects have been busy murdering each other down through the ages?  If Jos thinks that the holy books of non believers babble on like voodoo, it sure would take someone then who believes in voodoo to actually think that Mohammed got on a magic horse and rode to some distant place.  I think even Roy Rogers, Gene Autry and Hopalong Cassidy would be jealous of Mohammed.  They couldn't get Trigger, Champion and Topper to do something like that.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Forgive me, Jos.  I chose the wrong term.  I should have said Pagans.  I was referring to those of you who do not worship the God of Israel but other gods like Issa and Allah.  The Jews are not Pagans, Jos.  They worship the same God I believe in.  It grieves me to know that whereas Hagar in her distress called upon the God of Abraham and He answered her, her sons descendants cry out to another god today and get no answer.  I sincerely pray for all of you to know my God and not to be so concerned about the Jews and whether or not they have believed on Jesus as their Messiah as of yet. It is only Gods plan to give you time to be grafted in and if you refuse you will have missed your time entirely.   Do not foget that Salvation is from the Jews ( it is written :  John 4: 22 ) and that the only reason you have this opportunity is because of them.  Truly these are Gods people  so do not forget this. 

Kindest regards,
Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> The Jews are not Pagans, Jos.  They worship the same God I believe in.


Incorrect.

The jews do not worship the false deity Jesus like the christian do.  .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

I do not recall any place in the New Testament in which jews are called  
"unbelievers"    or anything equivalent to such a concept.     As I recall---
after the crucifixtion---there are disputes between jews and followers of 
Jesus------and there is a kind of developement of christian ideology----but 
the fact is that ------there is no actual real ACTIVE  conflict between jews 
and followers of jesus------its not like there was anything like a civil war 
going on based on christian vs jew. -----noted in the New Testament.   Christians 
were kinda separating themselves from jews -----LATER on----things go worse--
but that was with that constantine creep


----------



## Sally (Nov 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> I do not recall any place in the New Testament in which jews are called
> "unbelievers"    or anything equivalent to such a concept.     As I recall---
> after the crucifixtion---there are disputes between jews and followers of
> Jesus------and there is a kind of developement of christian ideology----but
> ...




It's interesting to see the ancient things which have been dug up.

Archaeologists: Place Where Jesus Prayed?
By Chris Mitchell 
CBN News Middle East Bureau Chief
Friday, July 30, 2010

GALILEE, Israel -- Israeli archaeologists working in northern Israel say they have uncovered a 2,000-year-old synagogue where Jesus may have prayed. 

The remains of the ancient synagogue were discovered on the site of a planned hotel north of Tiberias in Migdal.  Migdal is the town where Mary Magdalene once lived. 
Various finds along the Sea of Galilee represent some of the oldest archaeological discoveries ever found in the region.  Some experts say it is certain that these are the places where Jesus lived, taught and healed the sick.

"We presume that this beautiful, decorated synagogue, well-decorated synagogue was maybe the synagogue that Jesus and his community and Mary Magdalena sat together and learned and studied and prayed together in this building," said Israel Antiquities Authority archaeologist Dina Avshalom-Gorni

The article in its entirety can be found at:

Archaeologists: Place Where Jesus Prayed? - Christian World News - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews are not Pagans, Jos.  They worship the same God I believe in.
> ...





  Why such an obsession with the Jews?  The Jews are not Pagans.  This has been established already.. 

 Are you not following a false deity in Issa?  You do realize Issa is not Jesus of the bible but a false god right?  It is true, Sunni. Issa is the antithesis of Jesus in the Bible.  It is a false christ. Issa is not Jesus Christ.  It is a false god deity. 

The Word of God says it would have been better for you to have never known the truth than to have turned away from it after having known.  Truly it is written that those who were once followers of Christ and leave to follow false teachings are worse off. Still consider these warnings from scripture and receive it for the wisdom it offers you..  Christ will turn away no man who repents with a sincere heart.....

It is written:

If they have escaped the corruption of the world by knowing our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ and are again entangled in it and overcome, they are worse off at the end than they were at the beginning.  It would have been better for them not to have known the ways of righteousness than to have known it and then turned their backs on the sacred command that was passed on to them.  Of them the proverb is true: "A dog returns to his vomit" and, "A sow that is washed goes back to her wallowing in the mud." - 2 Peter 2: 21, 22

You say that the Muslims read King Davids Psalms.  That the Muslims believe in King Davids Psalms.  I say this is good, Sunni.  They should.  But they should also do what King David said in his Psalms.  If they pray the Psalms how can they reconcile themselves with this one? 

Psalm 7


O LORD my God, I take refuge in 
you, 
save and deliver me from all who 
pursue me, 
or they will tear me like a lion
and rip me to pieces with no one
to rescue me.

O LORD my God, if I have done this
and there is guilt on my hands - 
if I have done evil to him who is at
peace with me
or without a cause have robbed my 
foe-
then let my enemy pursue and overtake me, 
let him trample my life to the 
ground
and make me sleep in the dust.
Selah
Arise, O LORD, in your anger,
rise up against the rage of my enemies,

Awake, my God, decree justice,
Let the assembled peoples gather around you, 
Rule over them on high, 
let the LORD judge the peoples, 
Judge me, O LORD, according to my righteousness, 
according to my integrity, 
O Most High.

O righteous God,
who searches the minds and the hearts, 
bring to an end the violence of the wicked
and make the righteous secure.

My shield is God Most High, 
who saves the upright in heart, 
God is a righteous judge,
a God who expresses his wrath
every day,
If he does not relent,
he will sharpen his sword, 
he will bend and string his bow,
He has prepared his deadly weapons, he makes ready his flaming arrows. 

He who is pregnant with evil,
and conceives trouble gives birth to disillusionment, 

He who digs a hole and scoops it out, 
falls into the pit he has made.

The trouble he causes coils down on his own head. 

I will give thanks to the LORD
because of his righteousness
and I will sing praise to the name of the LORD Most High. 

Sunni, if the Muslims believe in this prayer of King Davids then why don't they do what it says?  If some Muslims were to pray this prayer would they not be praying down a curse upon their own heads?   Do you not know that Satan knows the bible and believes it too?  Even the demons in hell know the Scriptures but if you do not do what it says then what good will this do you?  Do you see?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> I do not recall any place in the New Testament in which jews are called
> "unbelievers"    or anything equivalent to such a concept.     As I recall---
> after the crucifixtion---there are disputes between jews and followers of
> Jesus------and there is a kind of developement of christian ideology----but
> ...



The first church was not in Rome, Rosie. It was in Israel.  The first church were Jews not Catholics.  The first church met in houses and went from house to house having fellowship and did not force anyone to convert to christianity by the tip of a sword!  The first church didn't heap up gold and silver to buy themselves a country..   and it was the Romans who came in and hunted them down driving them into the catacombs to seek refuge later on..it was Nero who set fire to Rome and then blamed it on the Christians for sport.. that was the beginnings of christians being fed to the lions, the collesiums and gladiators and such..... this was the history of Rome from the beginning....and later it escalated to them burning both Christian and Jew at the stake for daring to have a relationship with G-d without using their church as the medium - yes free of their oversight or title deed ownership of the souls of men - such were the demands of the Vaticans Catholicism! 

 This vatican that called its church "one true faith" to whom all others must bow & submit - failed to foresee a future in which the bible would be free to every man, woman and child and in that book both yours - The Torah and mine - The new Testament now bound together in the same book &  forged like Iron our two faiths together - never to be separated again! 

Furthermore! 

Men such as  Constantine - who sought to divide the Christian & the Jew have done nothing but served to drive us closer together.  What man meant for evil, G-d has turned around for our good.  I have no greater love than for my Jewish brethren.  To G-d be the Glory!    Amen and Amen.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 9, 2013)

I love my fellow Catholic brethren - let me be clear -  I am speaking to the actual history of the Vatican and the Catholic Church which claims moral infallibility while dismissing the death of 6 million Jews in the holocaust, the Crusades, the Inquisition of Europe,persecution of the Jews, the Spanish Inquisition, the witchhunt upon their own catholic members, the persecution of the protestant christians,saints such as Savonarolla, John Hus burnt at the stake........ without so much as an apology or admission of sin! The irony of this one  who calls itself "the church" as if there is none other - the sheer arrogance, audacity and hypocrisy of it all is simply off the charts!! 
- Jeri

For any who doubt the veracity of these statements get a copy of Mel Fechters latest work, "Through the eye of a Jew" and read it!  The most shocking book you'll ever read on the subject.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is another positive review of Blumenthals shockingly truthful Goliath.

Emerging from the facts on the ground is the inescapable conclusion Israel is a nation walking down the path of Fascism. 

Will Israel Go Fascist?

Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel, Max Blumenthal, Nation Books, 512 pages

"In*Goliath, America&#8217;s foremost partner in the Middle East is not the humanistic and ever resourceful &#8220;David&#8221; using guile to vanquish surrounding brutes, but a militaristic and racist state whose electoral majorities have set it on a trajectory towards fascism, if it isn&#8217;t there already."

Will Israel Go Fascist? | The American Conservative


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Chapter 4 of Goliath is entitled The Hill of Shame

It is Week 1 of Cast Lead. The scene is Parash Hill, a scenic overlook near Sderot. Israelis are gathering here to watch what is happening in Gaza. It is a festive atmosphere, picnicking Israelis watch the IDF wreck death and devastation to civilians in Gaza. Journalists come to interview the picnicking Israelis as they celebrate and watch the attack on Gaza  Surreal is the word I call this scene.

An Israeli tells a Danish TV reporter Gaza should be wiped off the map and she acknowledges she is a little bit fascist.

A 27 year old student is interviewed and says the people of Israel are addicted to violence. 

After a week of bombings in Cast Lead and hundreds of civilians dead, Israelis support the operations in Gaza at a percentage of 90%, polls show. 

Some Israelis protest the military operations on moral grounds, but they are afraid to demonstrate unless accompanied with a large group of other Israeli  protestors. Where they protest, mobs of nationalists outnumber them and police barriers have to be put up to protect them from Israeli nationalistic mobs who physically try to attack them and spit on them and throw eggs at them.

832 protesters are arrested, for Arabs who are arrested they are held until criminal proceedings are completed , for Jews they are released quickly.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

This was written April of 2009

"We are told that Parash Hill, near Sderot, with views across lush green fields to Gaza City with the Mediterranean Sea beyond, was full of*Israeli sightseers*during the Gaza assault. They came with their families, binoculars, cameras with zoom lenses, and picnic baskets to watch Israeli F-16s, Apache helicopters, and unmanned drones fire missiles into residential neighborhoods, destroying buildings and slaughtering their terrified inhabitants. They gather on this "Hill of Shame" to view the carnage in the distance, celebrating the death and destruction, justifying the killing of children by saying, "When they grow up they'll also probably be terrorists." 


Wide Asleep in America: The Rotten Orchard, April 6, 2009


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 10, 2013)

If I were a Gazan resident and war was impending I would get my family out of there to where Hamas told me was safe so us innocents wouldn't get caught up in the mayhem.  Ooops, wait, um, Hamas don't want to protect the civilians.  In fact they rejoice silently when the civilians are dead.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_UBc96u50k]Hamas Barbaric Tactics To Blame Israel For "War Crimes" (GAZA) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0wJXf2nt4Y]Hamas - Human Shield Confession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This was written April of 2009
> 
> "We are told that Parash Hill, near Sderot, with views across lush green fields to Gaza City with the Mediterranean Sea beyond, was full of*Israeli sightseers*during the Gaza assault. They came with their families, binoculars, cameras with zoom lenses, and picnic baskets to watch Israeli F-16s, Apache helicopters, and unmanned drones fire missiles into residential neighborhoods, destroying buildings and slaughtering their terrified inhabitants. They gather on this "Hill of Shame" to view the carnage in the distance, celebrating the death and destruction, justifying the killing of children by saying, "When they grow up they'll also probably be terrorists."
> 
> ...






  "WE ARE TOLD"        ROFLMAO ------who told you?       you got ---at the very least ----
a snap shot of the  "celebrations"????         jihado isa respecting dogs get stupider 
every day


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Amnesty Intl carried out an investigation of Cast Lead and issued a over 100 page report entitled Cast Lead 22 Days of Death and Destruction that can be viewed on their website.

The article below addresses some of their findings.

Amnesty accuses Israel of using human shields in Gaza

By Leigh Baldwin (AFP) &#8211;*Jul 1, 2009*

JERUSALEM (AFP) &#8212; "Amnesty International on Thursday accused Israeli forces of war crimes, saying they used children as human shields and conducted wanton attacks on civilians during their offensive in the Gaza Strip."

"The London-based human rights group also accused Hamas of war crimes, but said it found no evidence that the Islamist rulers of Gaza used civilians as human shields during the 22-day offensive Israel launched on December 28."

AFP: Amnesty accuses Israel of using human shields in Gaza


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


#1) I never said or implied that the Jews were Pagans.

#2) Muslim's do not consider Jesus to a deity; nor do they worship Jesus; he was a sinless Prophet and a man......nothing more and nothing less.   .


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Amnesty Intl carried out an investigation of Cast Lead and issued a over 100 page report entitled Cast Lead 22 Days of Death and Destruction that can be viewed on their website.
> 
> The article below addresses some of their findings.
> 
> ...



*That organisation is a complete joke.  No credibility at all.  *


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Hamas did not use civilians as human shields in Cast Lead, the claim was investigated and rejected by multiple human rights groups to include Amnesty Intl and HRW and Btselem. The Goldstone Report did not find Hamas using civilians as human shields either.

All of these organizations found Israel unlawfully used Palestinian civilians as human shields. Israel even used children as human shields.

Zionists are addicted to the practice of projecting their very own war crimes onto their victims.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hamas did not use civilians as human shields in Cast Lead, the claim was investigated and rejected by multiple human rights groups to include Amnesty Intl and HRW and Btselem. The Goldstone Report did not find Hamas using civilians as human shields either.
> 
> All of these organizations found Israel unlawfully used Palestinian civilians as human shields. Israel even used children as human shields.
> 
> Zionists are addicted to the practice of projecting their very own war crimes onto their victims.



Middle East Policy Council | The Gaza War, Congress and International Humanitarian Law

Alternative Information Center (AIC) - New Human Rights Report: White Flag Deaths?Killings of Palestinian Civilians during Operation Cast Lead


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

"An Israeli military court's sentence on November 21, 2010, for two soldiers found guilty of using a Palestinian boy as a "human shield" during the 2008-09 offensive in Gaza appears inadequate considering the gravity of the offense, Human Rights Watch said today."

Israel: Soldiers? Punishment for Using Boy as ?Human Shield? Inadequate | Human Rights Watch


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

it is a matter of SEMANTICS-----in order to discuss the issue of  'HUMAN SHIELDS"  ----
first one would have to  DEFINE    'human shields"     In order to exonerate the murderous 
hamas pigs of  using "human shields"-----on would have to LEGALIZE----the creation of an 
ARENA OF WAR  in areas which are inhabited by civilians.     which is what the idiots did----
ie they legalized shooting baby brain smashing bombs  FROM  the cribs of Gazan infants ---


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Amnesty Intl carried out an investigation of Cast Lead and issued a over 100 page report entitled Cast Lead 22 Days of Death and Destruction that can be viewed on their website.
> ...



Oh, you say that about everyone who does not suck up to Israel.

BTW, The Goldstone Report found the same thing.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 10, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



*Reconsidering the Goldstone Report on Israel and war crimes

By Richard Goldstone,April 01, 2011

We know a lot more today about what happened in the Gaza war of 2008-09 than we did when I chaired the fact-finding mission appointed by the U.N. Human Rights Council that produced what has come to be known as the Goldstone Report. If I had known then what I know now, the Goldstone Report would have been a different document.

The allegations of intentionality by Israel were based on the deaths of and injuries to civilians in situations where our fact-finding mission had no evidence on which to draw any other reasonable conclusion. 

While the investigations published by the Israeli military and recognized in the U.N. committees report have established the validity of some incidents that we investigated in cases involving individual soldiers, they also indicate that civilians were not intentionally targeted as a matter of policy.

For example, the most serious attack the Goldstone Report focused on was the killing of some 29 members of the al-Simouni family in their home. 

The shelling of the home was apparently the consequence of an Israeli commanders erroneous interpretation of a drone image, and an Israeli officer is under investigation for having ordered the attack. 

While the length of this investigation is frustrating, it appears that an appropriate process is underway, and I am confident that if the officer is found to have been negligent, Israel will respond accordingly. 

The purpose of these investigations, as I have always said, is to ensure accountability for improper actions, not to second-guess, with the benefit of hindsight, commanders making difficult battlefield decisions.*

Full article here
Reconsidering the Goldstone Report on Israel and war crimes - Washington Post


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

He is a Jew, which explains that article.

The investigation stands, he was not the only contributor to the UN Report.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He is a Jew, which explains that article.
> 
> The investigation stands, he was not the only contributor to the UN Report.




Poor   sherri  remains   DESPERATE-------"the investigation stands"    as what?????
               the investigation was an investigation------it produced DATA-----
               in all decent inquiry -----THE DATA STANDS AS DATA-----its interpretation 
               is always subject to the  issues of  -----ADDITIONAL DATA   

         read a decent peer reveiwed journal now and then,    sherri


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

I wonder how many shekels the Israeli juden payed Goldstone to change his report??   .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder how many shekels the Israeli juden payed Goldstone to change his report??   .



And the fact is he really did not and cannot change his report. It was a commissioned report and others contributed to it, as well. Once submitted to the UN by the Commission it was done.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 10, 2013)

He submitted the report without getting all the facts.  That is why it was amended.


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder how many shekels the Israeli juden payed Goldstone to change his report??   .




The other day you criticized me for what you claimed was a run-on sentence, so I feel i can say I would think that you would be able to spell a simple word like "paid."  Now prove to the readers that the Jews paid Goldstone to change his report?  Are you privy to Goldstone's bank statements?   It is pathetic how the Goldstone report is constantly discussed since during that time period  between then and now, so many more Muslims have been murdered by their fellow Muslims.  It sounds like the Goldstone Report is the soup du jour for the Jew haters while they ignore what has been going on since then when it comes to the atrocities committed by Muslims.  It's almost like we have someone like the "White Widow" along with her fellow believers posting here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes, well some of the people that Sherri defends are in alliance with those in Iran who persecute Christians such as the Iranian pastor who has been put in a very dangerous jail.  Yes.

  I do not believe Sherri is a Christian, Rose. I am sorry but by her actions, words and deeds on this board I find no evidence of it.  Therein I would not listen to a word she says in her attempts to use the bible to justify her actions here.  I believe Paul warned us about those who would use the gospel for evil purposes and she is an example of it.  I won't have anything to do with someone who is purposely trying to destroy the reputation of Jesus Christ and His followers. It is an evil thing to do.  If she were ever a christian I would have to say 2 Peter 2:20-22 applies and it would have been better for her to have never known the ways of righteousness than to have known it and departed from it for preference of what she has involved herself in now. 

  It is written:  The dog has returned unto his own vomit again, and the sow that was washed to her wallowing in the mire. - 2 Peter 2: 22

 - Jeri


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Sherri is a Muslim, not a Christian.

She said Insah Allah on post 157 on here, and no Christian would wish that.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-badlands/317634-pogroms-palestinian-teachers-and-veterinarian-have-their-cars-taken-away-from-them-4.html#post8025255


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many shekels the Israeli juden payed Goldstone to change his report??   .
> ...


The guy's last name should be a strong indicator of to whom his loyalties belong.

And also what precious metal motivates his actions.   .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He is a Jew, which explains that article.
> 
> The investigation stands, he was not the only contributor to the UN Report.



Is the author of this book you are promoting on your thread not a Jew, Sherri?  Is this not more evidence of your selective brand of "truth"?  If it harms the reputation of Israel and her people it is truth.  If it harms the reputation of Israels enemies,  it is not truth.  According to the one here who has rejected The Truth. 

 The irony of it all is an understatement. 

- Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > He is a Jew, which explains that article.
> ...


And yet, Jesus himself was very hard on the Jewish leadership and called them to task for their evil ways.

Which is exactly what Sherri is doing.    ..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I must have been absent that day.  Thank you for putting this up, Caroline.  - Jeri


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Here I thought you had some brains.  I guess you don't realize that there are German Christians who have the same last name as Jews.  You still didn't prove to us that Goldstone was paid by the Jews to change his report.  Sunni Man must be jealous of those Jews who have been successful, but he never seems to mention how his Sunni friends in Saudi Arabia and the Emirates like the almighty buck.  All the Sunni leaders throughout the Muslim world must love that almighty buck too.  It's a shame that Sunni Man can't see their bank accounts which are probably in some Swiss bank.


----------



## Jos (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> He submitted the report without getting all the facts.  That is why it was amended.



Israel refused to cooperate with the investigation 
United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And israel banned him from his grandsons Bar mitzvah 


> As a Jew, a Zionist and a rabbi I feel shamed by the efforts of South African Zionist Federation Chairman Avrom Krengel and his fellow travelers to protest the attendance of Richard Goldstone at his grandsons Bar-Mitzvah.
> 
> Synagogue services are no place for demonstrations. Every Jew should be welcome to pray and embarrassing a man or preventing his attendance at the Bar-Mitzvah of his grandson is certainly not the best way to make friends and influence people. It is also counterproductive to Israels cause.


Shame | Jewish Journal


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



More Zionist lies.

And babbling your Zionist cultist teachings and judgments  is wasted on me.

No Truth in Satanic embracers of  Idolatory like self proclaimed Christian Zionist Jeremiah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



One more time, Goldstone did not change the UN Report

It stands as submitted.

What is meaningless is anything he says or writes after the Report was submitted.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You and Sherri have much in common, Sunni.  Neither of you know what you are speaking of when referring to New Testament teachings.  My advice to you both would be?
Don't.  

p.s.  Issa is not the Jesus of the bible.  Might be the reason the two of you are so far out in left field concerning Jesus and his  tender heart towards his own brethren.  Jesus loves his Jewish brethren.  Those who love Jesus love his Jewish brethren too.  Those who don't love Jesus don't love Jesus's Jewish Brethren. It is one of the ways we know who is a genuine Christian and who isn't.    

- Jeri


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




I think Jesus were just referring to one group of the Jews, not the Jews as a whole.  Can you imagine what Jesus would have said if in those days Islam had been invented, and the Muslims were busy murdering Jews and Christians and destroying their synagogues and churches?  I can just picture what he would say if he saw what was happening to the Christian Copts today as those people are descendents of some of the original Christians.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


"Richard Goldstone is a third-generation South African born into a Jewish family in Boksburg near Johannesburg. He is of mixed English-Lithuanian descent; his mother's father was English and his grandfather was a Lithuanian Jew who emigrated in the 19th century".

Richard Goldstone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You know nothing of who Jesus is.

His example is set in His teachings in the Christian Gospels.

And we see in Matthew 23 what He had to say to the alleged ancestors of today's Jews.

The words speak for themselves.

The author of Goliath is a Jew and He does as Jesus did, he confronts Injustice with Truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



All of Matthew 23 should be read, but these are Jesus very own concluding words addressed to the Pharisees and teachers of the law.

Jesus is saying their house is left to them desolate and these people will not see Him again until they accept Jesus as Lord and He addresses the truths about their bad acts. He raises his voice to speak Truth to Injustice. That is the example Jesus sets for His followers to follow Him in.

Matthew 23: 37-39


"Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.*38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord."

Matthew 23 NIV - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many shekels the Israeli juden payed Goldstone to change his report??   .
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh1be2EX8Ws]Goldstone Reignites Gaza Debate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



A very tiny group, Sally.  Throngs of crowds, thousands of Jews - came to hear him and loved His teachings.  Who does Sherri think it was that Jesus fed?  The five thousand? Fishes and loaves story?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



While the author of the Goldstone report is a Jew also and has done what Jesus told him to do which is to speak the truth.  Something the author of the Goliath book did not do, Sherri.  Which is why in the end he will lose all credibility just as you have.

  I am praying for you that the LORD will speak to your own heart about the truth and that you will listen to him instead of Satan who has filled your heart. 

  Jesus never taught us to defend liars.  He taught us to expose them with the truth which is what the author of the Goldstone report has attempted to do.

  I pray he will be successful.  Proganda is a hard thing to uproot.  Especially with so many willing to sell their own souls in order to spread it.  May God have mercy upon your soul and deliver you from it. - Jeri


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




It would be intereting to see the head of a top Protestant Seminary here in the U.S. have Mrs. Sherri and Jerimiah in front of him. He can then ask each of them to quote Scripture without the help of the Internet.  Guess who would win?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

People who lived in the land of Palestine came to hear Jesus speak. The crowds thronged to hear Him speak. That included Roman Centurions and their wives and Caaninites and Samaritans and Nazarenes and people from the Galilee and Judeans. All of this is written about in the Christian Gospels. The word Jew did not even appear in Bible texts until the 1800s. 

Jesus came to offer Salvation to all who believed in Him.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder how many shekels the Israeli juden payed Goldstone to change his report??   .




I wonder if the slut   fatimah bint muhummad got paid anything for her 
SUCK OFF job on   the   ABU BAKR---the good friend of the rapist pig----or the pig 
just DONATED HER  -----for a muta fling.    I wonder if the slut got anything for 
her daily suck off jobs on the pig-------she tried----but the attempt did the dog 
no----"good"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You have addressed not one single word that is untrue written of in Goliath.

And I am reading Goliath and discussing the matters addressed, chaper by chapter. 

And I am documenting outside sources that support what is written in Goliath.

And so far you have failed to prove any statement made in Goliath is untrue, you have failed to prove the falsity of any statement written.

You simply refuse to address the thread topic. 

Why is Truth a thing Jeremiah cannot accept?

I know exactly what God calls me to do, confront Injustice with Truth.

And God equips me, He always equips those He calls.

And the Holy Spirit in me leads me and guides me. 

Again, anything to say about Goliath but your baseless general claim that it is a lie which you cannot back up with facts and sources?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Sherri exemplifies the true spirit of a Christian.

While her Christian detractors spew self righteous hate and vile towards her.   .


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri exemplifies the true spirit of a Christian.
> 
> While her Christian detractors spew self righteous hate and vile towards her.   .




You are of course entitled to your opinion.  As an American, I am sure  you have no problem with others whose opinion differs from yours.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sherri exemplifies the true spirit of a Christian.
> 
> While her Christian detractors spew self righteous hate and vile towards her.   .



_Suuuuuuuuu-we_ boy exemplifies the true spirit of islamist ideology: promoting taqiyya, (lies for the sake of religion).


----------



## Hollie (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



How creepy is this? Sherri thinks she's hearing voices.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Jesus never commanded Christians to worship the Jewish people or swear allegiance to the state of Israel.

But the Christians here act like Sherri has lost her 'salvation' and belongs to the devil because she dare criticize the jews and Israel.   

Kinda sad when you think about it........


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jesus never commanded Christians to worship the Jewish people or swear allegiance to the state of Israel.
> 
> But the Christians here act like Sherri has lost her 'salvation' and belongs to the devil because she dare criticize the jews and Israel.
> 
> Kinda sad when you think about it........




It certainly is sad, especially when there is much going on in Muslim countries when it comes to the ill treatment of the minority populations, that Mrs. Sherri appears to be exclusively focused on Israel and the Jews.  I wouldn't be surprised if this is how she has been since she first appeared on this forum.  Why not ask Mrs. Sherri how you would be treated in Iran if you bragged about being a Sunni?  We don't have to learn about how the Shia are treated by the Sunnis since it is quite obvious from all the bombings
 of the Shia and also the Amahdiyya that they must be hated.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus never commanded Christians to worship the Jewish people or swear allegiance to the state of Israel.
> ...


...........^^^ blah, blah, Sherri, blah, blah, Sunni, blah, blah, Shia, blah, blah, Iran, blah, blah, blah.........


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> _*Sherri exemplifies the true spirit of a Christian*. While her Christian detractors spew self righteous hate and vile towards her._


That's odd...

In all this sidebar-chatter about Sherri's reliability and credibility as a purveyor of both fact and opinion related to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and her methodologies for dealing with contention...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._she cannot prove her *fucking lies*_..."





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._You seem *really stupid*_..."


I must have missed the bit in the New Testament where Jesus of Nazareth was teaching that his followers were to accuse those who think differently of spewing '*fucking lies*' or calling people who think differently as '*really stupid*', or any of a thousand-and-one other insults that your 'bud' routinely hurls at anyone who dares to dispute what she says or her interpretations and lopsided spin-doctoring of events and facts.

But maybe I misunderstood my old readings on the subject. Maybe Jesus - affirmed by the Holy Spirit, of course - says that it's OK to call people 'fucking liars' and 'really stupid' when they argue with you.

Spirit of a True Christian indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Silly me... go figure... who am *I* to argue with someone who has the ear of God and who has been called to be his Messenger?!!!


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> I think the readers have picked up by now that when Sunni Man doesn't want something brought out or he doesn't want to answer, he reverts to his usual "blah, blah blah."    Regardless of what Sunni Man doesn't want to hear or doesn't want to answer to,


Sorry, but I don't remember you ever asking a direct question?

All you do is call on your imaginary audience to, "To ask Sunni Man about this" or "ask Sunni Man about that".

True story.........


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I think the readers have picked up by now that when Sunni Man doesn't want something brought out or he doesn't want to answer, he reverts to his usual "blah, blah blah."    Regardless of what Sunni Man doesn't want to hear or doesn't want to answer to,
> ...




Regardless, was anyone stopping you from answering those questions, or didn't you want to answer them?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless, was anyone stopping you from answering those questions, or didn't you want to answer them?
> ...


A problem arises when you attempt to string words together into coherent sentences. Such compelling, insightful commentary as  "_blah, blah, Sherri, blah, blah, Sunni, blah, blah, Shia, blah, blah, Iran, blah, blah, blah........._"  tends to reinforce some negative stereotypes of your posts as being pointless, tactless, even a waste of bandwidth.

........ True story
......:


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> Regardless, was anyone stopping you from answering those questions, or didn't you want to answer them?


Ask a single direct question, and not your usual incoherent rambling rant, and I will be happy to answer it.   .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



They cannot rebut the human rights abuses Israel carries out.

All they can do is personally attack posters and other peoples and nations, to divert attention away from Israels crimes against humanity carried out Iin her Occupation in Palestine. 

Thats all they have. 

They are really kind of pitiful and pathetic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > _*Sherri exemplifies the true spirit of a Christian*. While her Christian detractors spew self righteous hate and vile towards her._
> ...



You seem unfamiliar with the words of Jesus.

He had words harsher then that to say.

"It is obvious that Jesus, who is God in flesh, the great loving teacher, also said some harsh things to people. He called them hypocrites, fools, blind people, blind guides, whitewashed tombs, lawless, of their father the devil, and liars."

Did Jesus ever say anything mean to anyone? | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry

And you have not a word in your post addressing the thread topic!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...You seem unfamiliar with the words of Jesus..."


I am sufficiently familiar to understand that He wished his followers to practice both the Letter *AND* the Spirit of His teachings, and, although self-excusing Guardhouse Lawyers will spend inordinate amounts of time protesting that they do little more than what The Founder Himself might have done, this is both (a) disingenuous sophistry and (b) entirely opposed to the Spirit of His teachings.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _And you have not a word in your post addressing the thread topic!_


That's odd...

Neither did yours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine was in pursuit of a Sidebar opened-up by your Comrade, Sunni Man, in attempting (and failing) to embellish your credentials as a so-called Christian and in attempting (and failing) to bring discredit upon those who oppose your (and his) viewpoint on Israel and Palestine.

Again... don't want to see departures from the OP?

The answer is simple... don't go off on unrelated tangents.

Go off on an unrelated tangent, and you begin to get follow-up related *to* that tangent.

Entirely logical, understandable, and well within acceptable parameters, in a board- and forum-governance context.

And, in truth, the tangent *WAS* related insofar as it attempted to enhance your bona fides to present such material to the audience, and pertaining to why the audience should extend more attention to you and your point of view, than that of your opposites.

Consequently, in turn, any *RESPONSE(s)* pertaining to such a tangent are *ALSO* rendered 'relevant' - ipso facto.

Consequently, my post *WAS* relevant.

More correctly, your comrade Sunni's post (in praise of you and your credentials) - the first in the sequence - was the one which most closely resembled something off-topic, rather than anything which _resulted_ from that original 'suspect-departure'.

And you, you made no protest over Sunni's departure from the topic.

Golly-gosh gee-willickers, Emmy Lou... I wonder why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You need to keep your Sunni Boy on a tighter leash, if you want to stay focused.


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




The pitiful and pathetic (and let's throw in sick) one is  you, Mrs. Sherri.  While innocent people are getting beheaded or their throats slit, killed by suicide or car bombers, massacred while praying in their churches, etc. by your friends, all you can think about is Israel and the Jews.  This happens to be the Middle East forum, not exclusively the forum for you to bash Israel.  Why aren't you on the Israel/Palestine forum if all you want to do is post about this conflict?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Sally---try to understand------depravity in the form of rape, mutilation and murder is 
HOLY  for sherri------it is the manner in which she worships    isa/allah


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless, was anyone stopping you from answering those questions, or didn't you want to answer them?
> ...



Forget about it.  Instead why not take a trip to Iran, get a soapbox, place it in front of where the Ayatollahs meet and start talking about how you want the Shia eliminated because you feel they are non believers.   I really am sorry you are having a difficult time following me that you have to call it my "usual incoherent rambling."  I am willing to bet that the majority of readers understand what I am saying.  Too bad you are not as intelligent as they are.


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Then she would have enjoyed this:
Tanzania: Suspected Islamists Murder Christian Youth Leader With Machete, Wound Two Others | MidnightWatcher's Blogspot


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




yes----she will enjoy reading about it and she will fantasize that she will SEE 
more of it


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Sherri, I cannot believe you are trying to justify using filthy language including the F word.  Come on now. The scriptures declare, out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. You need to repent while there is breath in you to do it with.  The path to heaven is narrow, Sherri. Not wide.  Your Southern Baptist preacher who has promised you once saved always saved has lied to you.  It is not true. Listen to this -   When Jesus spoke to the multitudes there were someon that asked him the following question... listen to what Jesus said, Sherri, because I believe he is giving you a warning here: 

It is written:

Then said one unto him, Lord, are there few that be saved?

  And he said unto them, 

Strive to enter in at the strait gate, for many, I say unto you, will seek to enter in, and will not be able. 
When once the master of the house is risen up, and hath shut the door, and ye begin to knock at the door, saying, Lord, Lord, open to us, and he shall answer and say unto you, I know you not whence ye are.

Then shall ye begin to say, We have eaten and drink in thy presence, and thou has taught in our streets.  But he shall say, I tell you, I know you not whence ye are, depart from me, all ye workers of iniquity.  

There shall be gnashing of teeth, when you see Abraham, and Isaac and Jacob, and all the prophets, in the kingdom of God, and you yourselves thrust out.  -LUKE 13: 24 - 28

p.s.
The author of the book Goliath has not spoken the truth about Israel.  I would not recommend the book to anyone.  Bad book.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

..............................................^^^ I may be a little rusty in my Christian theology, but I doubt Sherri's dropping the "F" bomb invalidates her 'salvation'.    .


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


You start out by saying, "forget about it".

Then you immediately ask me why I don't travel to Iran with a soapbox to confront the Ayatollahs?

Was that the question you have been dying to ask me??   .


----------



## Sally (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




I thought you would enjoy shooting off your mouth to the Ayatollahs about what you think of the Shia.  Think of the good time you will have there for a while.  You will be getting authentic Persian cuisine, and they might even throw in a little caviar.  You will have fond memories of this enjoyable time while sitting in Evian Prison or some other prison because you don't believe as they do.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Sally said:


> I thought you would enjoy shooting off your mouth to the Ayatollahs about what you think of the Shia.


That would be rude....and I am generally not a rude person.    .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you would enjoy shooting off your mouth to the Ayatollahs about what you think of the Shia.
> ...




It's considered  "rude" ????       so why does it go on so incessantly in 
mosques?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.

As Cast Lead is ongoing, Israel bars intl reporters from entering Gaza.

Reporters must report from Parash Hill with all the Israeli revelers. This leads reporters to nickname the lookout "The Hill of Shame."

Across Gaza, many Israeli crimes are reported.

Unarmed civilians were attacked by the IDF with tank shells and  torn to pieces with fleshette darts.

Children were burned with white phosphorous chemical weapons and were treated at Gaza hospitals.

A few children were killed with D.I.M.E. weapons which stands for Dense Inert Medical Explosive. ( Internet research  from past operations shows these are weapons produced in the US which contain depleted uranium in them. And they cause cancer in rats, and they typically blow off limbs*of persons they strike. In Cast Lead, we see children targeted and killed with these weapons).

A group of women in Gaza waving white flags were targeted by the IDF and shot to death.

A family in Gaza eating lunch was struck by the IDF with a missile  and killed.

IDF soldiers killed a 8 year old boy named Ibrahim Awajah in Gaza. His mother Wafaa told documentary filmmaker Jen Marlowe after soldiers killed him they used his corpse for target practice.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


It doesn't.   .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



   yes it does.       the khutbah jumaat feces fling.....pay attention next time


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 11, 2013)

Max Blumenthal's 'Goliath' Is Anti-Israel Book That Makes Even Anti-Zionists Blush ? Forward.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.
> 
> As Cast Lead is ongoing, Israel bars intl reporters from entering Gaza.
> 
> ...







"Two years ago today, Israeli ground forces entered Gaza, killing scores  including Kamal and Wafaa Awajah's son, Ibrahim. Jen Marlowe's film tells the anguished, hopeful story of one family in Gaza."  

A DVD can be purchase, contact donkeysaddle@gmail.com.

https://www.commondreams.org/further/2011/01/04-2


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

As I keep illustrating, all Max Blumenthal documents in his book Goliath is the Truth about Israel.

I discuss what he writes and I show this is backed up by sources on the ground.

The beautiful thing about Truth is that it cannot be buried, it is always brought into the Light.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 11, 2013)

Clip from the review on Blumenthals "Goliath" book that flopped:


Where to begin? First, to the extent that &#8220;self-appointed enforcers&#8221; tried to limit debate on Israel, it was much worse in the 1980s. The last two decades have seen an explosion of robust discussion. How Eric Alterman might suppress that is unclear. As for the book&#8217;s supposedly unusual interviewees, they appear regularly, everywhere from Charlie Rose to The New York Times, Haaretz and the Forward.

Blumenthal doesn&#8217;t know the history and ignores the inconvenient bits of the present, which is one reason his book has flopped. Worse, he thinks he knows all he needs to know, and just what readers need to know. He describes Israel&#8217;s assault on Gaza without telling of the thousands of rockets bombarding Negev towns for years beforehand. He touchingly recounts the 2004 assassination of Hamas founder Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi but doesn&#8217;t mention the hundreds of Israelis killed by Rantissi&#8217;s suicide bombers. The Palestinians are guilty of nothing. Israel&#8217;s actions are entirely unprovoked, motivated by pure racism.

Strangest of all are his accounts of his interviews with prominent Israelis, from novelist David Grossman to politician Shai Hermesh, in which he preaches to them, browbeats them and then finds them storming out on him &#8212; or in Grossman&#8217;s case, asking Blumenthal to throw away his phone number. Why? Obviously, they&#8217;re unwilling to hear the truth.



http://forward.com/articles/186557/max-blumenthals-goliath-is-anti-israel-book-that-m/?p=all


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.
> 
> As Cast Lead is ongoing, Israel bars intl reporters from entering Gaza.
> 
> ...



"Jan 12th, 2009"

"Parash Hill, a nature reserve in southern Israel, is a great spot for a picnic. With lush green fields and a view all the way to the Mediterranean, it is a serene and picturesque place where residents of Sderot come to quietly enjoy nature. But in a nationobsessed with the glories of its latest military adventure, Parash Hill is now a place for Israelis to gather and watch the death unfold."

Israeli Sightseers Flock to Border to Watch Gaza Killings -- News from Antiwar.com


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 11, 2013)

As Sherri has given us exerpts thus far 4 chapters ad nauseum of Blumenthals anti semitic book - I felt it was necessary to provide "the Other Side" of the story.  It's called the truth. Have a nice day, everyone.  

- Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Max Blumenthal's 'Goliath' Is Anti-Israel Book That Makes Even Anti-Zionists Blush ? Forward.com



In order to make even an anti - zionist blush?  It has to be pretty bad.  - Jeri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

352 names released, all children Israel killed in Gaza in Cast Lead

Operation Cast Lead: 352 children killed

"DCI-Palestine*confirms the deaths of*352 children (names below) as a direct result of Israel's military offensive "Operation Cast Lead" in the Gaza Strip between*27 December 2008 and 18 January 2009.*"

And DCI-Palestine confirms  deaths of*five children caused*indirectly by Operation Cast Lead: 1 baby born prematurely during a raid and unable to survive for long;*3 children*killed by*unexploded ordnance*on 23 January;*and 1 child who*had undergone heart surgery a week before the offensive,*was of weak constitution, and died in June unable to overcome health complications from*inhalation of white phosphorous fumes in Cast Lead.

DCI/PS - Operation Cast Lead: 352 children killed


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Max Blumenthal's 'Goliath' Is Anti-Israel Book That Makes Even Anti-Zionists Blush ? Forward.com



Jeremiah-----I have grown cynical ......when it comes to WRITERS-----I always 
keep in mind---"this guy makes a living doing this writing stuff.....he has to write 
something he can sell"         Charles Dickens was paid per 1000 words.     but he 
managed to be brilliant anyway.     What can a non-brilliant writer do to sell? 
I have a feeling that  Blumenthal is not brillliant------I know that  URI AVNERI is 
not........       I wonder how blumenthal is doing--...financially.     Son of a carter 
associate?    carter's kids are living off a   "not for profit"    "charitable"   organization 
sponsored by    FILTHY RICH SAUDI OIL GUYS

The information provided in the  'FORWARD'  article-----based on Blumenthal's 
own comments-----seems to indicate that Blumenthal is hysterical over the 
fact that his book is not  SELLING-------poor guy.......maybe he is hungry


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> As Sherri has given us exerpts thus far 4 chapters ad nauseum of Blumenthals anti semitic book - I felt it was necessary to provide "the Other Side" of the story.  It's called the truth. Have a nice day, everyone.
> 
> - Jeri



You have failed to prove even one statement Max Blumenthal makes in his book Goliath is false.

All goes far in proving you and Truth do not know each other.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

It's extremely rare when a zionist address the subject matter of a critique of Israel.

Their standard practice is to dance around the issue or just change the topic.

And of course personally attacking the messenger is mandatory fare.   .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.
> 
> As Cast Lead is ongoing, Israel bars intl reporters from entering Gaza.
> 
> ...






Israels Illegal Use of White Phosphorus During Operation Cast Lead

And How the U.S. Media Tries to Cover Up Israeli War Crimes

Israel?s Illegal Use of White Phosphorus During ?Operation Cast Lead? | Foreign Policy Journal | 4


----------



## Sally (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As I keep illustrating, all Max Blumenthal documents in his book Goliath is the Truth about Israel.
> 
> I discuss what he writes and I show this is backed up by sources on the ground.
> 
> The beautiful thing about Truth is that it cannot be buried, it is always brought into the Light.




Once again, since we are Americans, I think we can all value the fact that different people have different opinions as to the contents of books and articles of others.  I don't know why Mrs. Sherri doesn't post on the Israel/Palestine forum since this a subject with which she is obsessed.  Being that she is not posting  there, I would imagine she missed something posted by a retired Army Intelligence man who is not Jewish.


"There is nothing that guarantees peace. Political guarantees are mental aberration.

Separations and quarantines only is a temporary measures that improves the potential to avoid confrontation. Security barriers only provide obstacles to overcome, a physical resistance between belligerent opponents.

Peace is achieved by mentally achieving an agreement that is mutually beneficial. 

It is very important to understand who Max Blumenthal is and where he fits in the game. You must also understand that many of the catch phrases Blumenthal uses are exactly the same as those used by people like Diana Buttu, esq; as in the older video P F Tinmore gave to us. He is one of the believers that attempts to suggest that since 1893, the Zionist have had this plan to confine the most number of Palestinians in the smallest possible space. Which is almost the exact same script that Diana Buttu sung from. These people are promoting the adoption of a Palestine that is an Islamic Waqf, and the dismantlement of the Jewish National Home. The "solemn declaration" that the Arab Higher Committee made in 1947, that said: The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out  man women and child;" is one way concept - only allowed to be used by the Hostile Arab Palestinian. That is, it is absolutely essential that if the Jewish opponent adopts the same philosophy, it must be demonized. 

Having said that, Arnon Sofer is not mad. He adopted the best possible alternative (separation) as a means of preventing a confrontation with an opponent that has made a "solemn declaration" that said: The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out  man women and child."

Be cautious of the Max Blumenthal's and the Diana Buttu's. They have an agenda and are consummate wordsmiths."


----------



## Jos (Nov 11, 2013)

Sally said:


> I thought you would enjoy shooting off your mouth to the Ayatollahs about what you think of the Shia.  Think of the good time you will have there for a while.  You will be getting authentic Persian cuisine, and they might even throw in a little caviar.  You will have fond memories of this enjoyable time while sitting in Evian Prison or some other prison because you don't believe as they do.



Is "Evian Prison" the place to go for water torture, or did you mean Evin Prision


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

"wordsmiths"      <<<<      excellent.     May I use it?------it is far more 
cogent than my usual usage  "semantics"


----------



## Jos (Nov 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> "wordsmiths"      <<<<      excellent.     May I use it?------it is far more
> cogent than my usual usage  "semantics"



Irosie91, your jewish, if you want it just take it, and claim that it was yours all along, in fact it was given to you by God himself


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "wordsmiths"      <<<<      excellent.     May I use it?------it is far more
> ...


Very *un*-cool...

I suggest that a Retraction and Apology is probably in order...

Not to mention being off-topic...

You will upset Sherri by diverting from the main theme...


----------



## Sally (Nov 11, 2013)

Jos said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you would enjoy shooting off your mouth to the Ayatollahs about what you think of the Shia.  Think of the good time you will have there for a while.  You will be getting authentic Persian cuisine, and they might even throw in a little caviar.  You will have fond memories of this enjoyable time while sitting in Evian Prison or some other prison because you don't believe as they do.
> ...



Is that where you were locked up, Joe, before you had a chance to escape Iran?  In the very early eighties, my husband and two other Americans were sent to Iran to fly out people who wanted to escape.  My husband said that these people were literally shaking until the plane (an Otter which can land anyplace) was up in the air.  Others who were not that fortunate had to climb over mountains to get out.  When you think of the huge population of ex Iranians all over the world, you just know that the people wanted to get away from those nuts.  Don't you have any sympathy for those people who are thrown into Iranian jails because of their religion?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "wordsmiths"      <<<<      excellent.     May I use it?------it is far more
> ...


You seem to know juden behavior very well.......


----------



## Jos (Nov 11, 2013)

If you insist on changing a letter in my name Jos to Joe can I change a letter in your name to Silly? Sally


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


More hate-speech, also worth preserving?

Also, another departure from the main topic, yes?

You don't want to upset Sherri, do you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Making an astute observation isn't hate speech.........


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



try again       the filthy rapist pig you worship-----did not just TAKE----the pig raped, 
too.        The followers of the pig never purchased an inch of the land they DEFILED 
with his stinking carcass--------or the vast territories they have been defiling  in the 
past 1400 centuries with their filthy asses      AND COUNTING   

How is the rape business going in  syria ?         the pig in Jannah wants to know


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

.......................................................................^^ Now that's an example of hate speech!!    .


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> "..._Making an astute observation isn't hate speech_..."


I'll remind you of that, the next time that one of your debate-adversaries make a blanket statement about Islam or Muslims or Palestinians at-large, which you find objectionable.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Making an astute observation isn't hate speech_..."
> ...


That happens 5 or 6 times per day here........I am used to it.   .


----------



## Sally (Nov 11, 2013)

Jos said:


> If you insist on changing a letter in my name Jos to Joe can I change a letter in your name to Silly? Sally





Whatever floats your boat, Joey.  I can think of synonyms to call you that would also mean silly.  Such sensitivity over names.  People can call me Sal if they want even though Italian men are called that for short when their names are Salvadore.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > As I keep illustrating, all Max Blumenthal documents in his book Goliath is the Truth about Israel.
> ...



Silly Sally,

Nothing here rebutting the truth of one single statement Max Blumenthal writes in Goliath.

LMAO at SIlly Sally, how pathetic and pitiful you are!


----------



## Sally (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Laugh all you want to, Mrs. Sherri.  I think most people with a head on their shoulders would take the opinion of a smart man working in Intelligence than anything a sick person in some little burg has to say.  The pathetic and pitiful one is you, and I think most readers realize it by now.  You certainly are good for a laugh, though.   Very entertaining!!!   I think the stuff Marg posted also showed up Mr. Blumenthal, but since what he says is appreciated by your sick mind set, you think he is the tops.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Nothing here rebutting the truth of one single statement Max Blumenthal writes in Goliath_..."


Did somebody authoritative declare what Blumenthal writes to be true?

I keep missing these damned memos...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.
> 
> As Cast Lead is ongoing, Israel bars intl reporters from entering Gaza.
> 
> ...



More discussion of Ch 4 Goliath

We learn about the orders soldiers in Cast Lead are being given.

Israeli filmmaker Nurit Kedar interviews a tank commander named Ohad.

Ohad says his orders were to shoot a shell at any car that came within 200 meters of him. They were told to cleanse neighborhoods, to include buildings. The commander told them homes were to be shelled and said clearly that every house was to get a shell. Ohad told the filmmaker he feels good about what he did, he is proud of what he did.

Gideon Levy who writes for Haaretz and opposed Cast Lead noted the horrors were only being reported on back pages of daily newspapers Yedioth Ahronoth and Maariv, with few details provided. If Israels MSM was to address on the toll of the assault on Gaza at all, it was to stress inconveniences caused to Israelis Jewish public.

It was only towards the end of Gaza a horror in Gaza truly made it to being discussed by MSM in prime time news. It was a broadcast by Izeldeen Abuelaish, a fertility doctor and widower who was raising 8 children on his own in Jaboliyah refugee camp in Gaza. The doctor was Harvard trained and he had spent 8 years previously working in Israel helping Israelis have children. On January 10, he appeared on Israeli TV Channel 10 and he was sobbing uncontrollably. And he described how a tank shelled upon his house and decapitated 2 of his daughters and tore the bodies of two more of his children into shreds. 

The distraught doctor screamed that they were dead, they were hit in the head, and he cried out to God, to Allah. 

The next day the distraught doctor was interviewed in Sheeba Medical Center where is surviving children were there in intensive care. He told reporters his daughers supported peace and had no weapons and they had wanted to move with him to Canada where he had a job. As he was being interviewed, a woman named Levana Stern lunged at the dr through reporters and shrieked that he must have had weapons in his house and he should be ashamed and all of the reporters should be ashamed. The doctor in dismay simply commented that they dont want to see the other side.

Only in Fascist Israel can we see such as this!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe the Palestinians should not have fired so many rockets into Israel, to trigger Operation Cast Lead in the first place?

Maybe the Palestinians should not have hidden their war-assets and personnel and operational bases within heavily-populated areas, thereby using their own neighbors as human shields on a grand scale beggaring anything that the Israelis have ever been accused of?

Don't want to get your neighborhoods shot up?

Don't use 'em to fire rockets from.

Don't fire on the IDF from your schools and mosques and hospitals.

Don't embed your launchers and weapons caches and operational bases and leadership cadre amongst your civilian population or use them as neighborhood-caliber human shields.

That way, Blumenthal would have had nothing to write about.

Simple.

It was the Palestinians' choice.

They chose poorly.

As usual.

Welcome to your consequences.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Maybe the Palestinians should not have fired so many rockets into Israel, to trigger Operation Cast Lead in the first place?
> 
> Maybe the Palestinians should not have hidden their war-assets and personnel and operational bases within heavily-populated areas, thereby using their own neighbors as human shields on a grand scale beggaring anything that the Israelis have ever been accused of?
> 
> ...




Kondor----it is clear that you do not understand shariah law----It is a legal 
system under which   sherri,  sunni,   et al   function. -------Al Azhar University 
is recognized as the voice of AUTHORITY by 100s of millions of  isa/allah respecters. 

Here it is      according to the interpretation of the holy koran---as per AL AZHAR
 University 

         It is legal and DESIRABLE  for any  isa/allah respecter to kills jews---of 
         any age or gender,   anywhere and any time. -----HOWEVER  it is not 
         legal for jews to OPPOSE those legal and holy actions.    Ask sunni----
         it is the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of sunni muslims who recognize the 
         AUTHORITATIVE interpretation of   isa/allah's will for the WORLD


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Maybe the Palestinians should not have fired so many rockets into Israel, to trigger Operation Cast Lead in the first place?
> 
> Maybe the Palestinians should not have hidden their war-assets and personnel and operational bases within heavily-populated areas, thereby using their own neighbors as human shields on a grand scale beggaring anything that the Israelis have ever been accused of?
> 
> ...



No justifications exist for targeting civilians as Israel did in Cast Lead.

They are clear war crimes, there are no doubts of that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Still not a word to rebut Truth of a single thing said by Max Blumenthal in Goliath.

You and Truth do not know each other.

Doubt if your English is good enough to even read it, such is the plight of the ignorant.

And no idea who you are quoting in that copyright violation of yours, in quotes with the source unnamed and no link, but nothing said there rebuts the truth of a thing written in Goliath either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




there is nothing to support anything that Blumenthal has said-----remember? -----
in a courtroom the stuff that you quoted is called  "heresay"

I have already rebutted your IDIOTIC  stuff in which you describe   the people of 
Sderot as SITTING ON THE GRASSY HILLS-----watching and having picnics---
during  the  three week period that comprised  "CAST LEAD"------During that approximately 20 days  -----about   80  BOMBS  landed on Sderot-----some four per day.    Only 
an idiot would make the claim that the kids were running over the grassy hills-----they 
were stuck in bomb shelters as the blumenthal idiot well knows.    Sderot is a small 
town-----entirely civilian and -----residential of young families----that is why your fellow 
baby murderers like to bomb that little town.      The bombs launched by the pigs and
 and dogs did hit their usual targets------schools-----playgrounds----etc   for the glory of 
the pile of dung you worship.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._No justifications exist for targeting civilians_..."


Stop firing rockets into Israel and parking your launchers and bases and leadership within civilian neighborhoods, and the IDF will refrain from attacking those neighborhoods.

In the tense environment of Urban Combat nobody is safe, once the shooting starts.

Solution: Don't start launching, or make the other guy come-in after you.

All fixed.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._No justifications exist for targeting civilians_..."
> ...



Kondor----you missed again.     sherri functions under a legal code and a creed 
which defines all Jews ----regardless of age and gender as   COMBATANTS----
against islam       This  interpretation of the  holy koran was made by the 
koranic scholars of  AL AZHAR U.      many decades ago     I first  heard 
about it about 45 years ago .     It justified the airplane hijackings and 
shoot outs at airports of that time and ANY terrorist attack in Israel  ----and 
of course the  HOLY BOMB ON ASS SLUT SHAHIDAS that came a bit later. 

to be precise---early on the ruling referred to all Israelis----but it was 
extended to include all jews.     Thus it is silly of you to suggest to 
sherri----that launching bombs on the heads of Israeli children should stop---
for her doing so pleases her   "god"


----------



## Sally (Nov 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




When I see Mrs. Sherri start in like this, I wonder if something better than Lithium is on the market.  I have to laugh at her calling anyone ignorant when she keeps on repeating the same old stuff as if the Middle East forum was set up to exclusively discuss Israel and Palestine.  There already is a forum to discuss Israel and Palestine, and there certainly are other countries in the Middle East where things are happening.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._No justifications exist for targeting civilians_..."
> ...



Targeting civilians is a war crime.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


So is parking war-assets amongst them and using them as neighborhood-scale human shields, en masse.

If it's a choice between YOUR neighborhood getting clobbered or allowing you to continue clobbering MINE, yours loses every time, if I have the firepower to enforce my will.

War's a bitch... especially when you start the rumble, like the Palestinians so oftentimes do, and cannot finish it...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > More from Chapter 4 of Goliath , the Chapter entitled The Hill of Shame.
> ...



Israeli soldiers told to cleanse Gaza


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...Israeli soldiers told to cleanse Gaza..."


Hardly.

They were told to clear-out houses and buildings and city-blocks and sections of neighborhoods, to eliminate enemy positions and cover for the enemy.

If they had 'cleansed Gaza' every one of the Gazans would be dead or living in Egypt or Jordan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

People in Israel dont like to see themselves in the mirror, words spoken by this Israeli filmmaker about the prospects of her film being shown in Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

you still miss the point   Kondor-----this is not a discussion about right and 
wrong------it is a discussion about RELIGION and IDEOLOGY.   The launching 
of nail bombs into Israel has been determined on  FAITH----to be both 
legal and holy just as the   SHAHIDS   who tie bombs to their bodies act 
LEGALLY  and are  HOLY.    Keep in mind----this law is not unique.  
The government of Egypt has demanded the release of  Shaykh Abdel 
Rahman ----the  AL AZHAR UNIVERSITY KORANIC SCHOLAR who planned 
and directed the 1993 bombing of  the world trade center.    At least six 
americans  died. -----but the egyptian government considers the ruling of 
AL AZHAR  to be an IMPERATIVE------Shaykh Abdel Rahman is a  MUJAHAD.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "...Israeli soldiers told to cleanse Gaza..."
> ...



They were told to cleanse the neighborhood , to shoot into cars and buildings and houses .

All documented by an Israeli filmmaker in her film.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Yes, I'm sure that Israeli leftists and surrender-monkeys 'documented' such things.

When you have the context for such orders (for example, is [or were] the IDF folk being fired-upon from such location?), then we'll have a more objective and clear and complete picture, on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Can you define your terms,   sherri??     what does  "cleanse"  the city mean in the 
context that it was used by military commanders of the IDF.      
For a time in my life-----I lived in a very very rough neighborhood-----it was a 
small Neighborhood but notable for a murder rate of  approximately 100 
per year.       There were "DRUG"  houses everywhere.      Some of the dead I saw
(not actually considered "murdered')    were people who caught bullets in their 
heads during  DRUG RAIDS------when the cops went in buildings to  CLEAN OUT 
THE DRUG TRADE-------the cops were trying to CLEANSE that part of the city. 

The good news is that in recent years the murder rate over there is way down,

I lived there for only one year----but worked in the hospital there for several years.
During the time I lived there-----I kept my son in the apartment and blocked the 
windows ------I would not so much as take him for a walk around the block or to 
the local small grocery   (which was------one day-----a few months after I left---
ALSO RAIDED.         over there ya' never knew-----there was a man in a wheel 
chair-------sitting every day-----on the corner.  --just sitting----every once in 
'awhile I gave him a dollar.---------one day I learned he was arrested for selling 
drugs          Ya' never know..........ya' take yer chances)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Every house gets a shell, words right out of the mouth of the IDF soldier who received this command, speaking of the orders to cleanse in this video.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

I teach my children to love one another, the doctor who suffered the murder of 3 daughters and a niece at the hand of Israelis.

And we hear a surviving daughter tell us this in this video.

In another video I posted, the doctor tells us right after his daughters were killed his 12 year old son told him not to be sad, their mother wanted them with her. Their mother died four months earlier from a terminal disease.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Good and loving people get hurt in wartime, when their so-called 'protectors' or 'masters' park military assets and bases and personnel and leadership in amongst them, as human shields...


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

heresay        your propaganda film is silly,    sherri------in fact the soldiers clearly 
stated that   AN AREA OF THE CITY was   THE TARGET-----------what is your point----
It is clear that   THAT AREA was a military target----------the fact that your people 
create  arenas of war in the midst of civilian populations --------is a matter of the  
DEPRAVITY OF YOUR PEOPLE.----------your "god"    ADOLF ABU ALI-----did the same 
thing in    1945-----he placed himself in his   BERLIN BUNKER-----rendering Berlin 
a  MILITARY TARGET----------which included  thousands of displaced civilians in the 
streets of that bombed out city---------some thing never change-------nazi filth remains 
nazi filth.        of course you  "god"   adolf abu ali-----was confident that the allies 
would not bomb--------he even had six small children with him-------until Magda shoved 
cyanide down their throats in the name of   isa/allah------after she had written a 
letter lauding your 'god"    adolf abu ali


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Good and loving people get hurt in wartime, when their so-called 'protectors' or 'masters' park military assets and bases and personnel and leadership in amongst them, as human shields...



Amnesty debunked that Zionist human shield lie.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Good and loving people get hurt in wartime, when their so-called 'protectors' or 'masters' park military assets and bases and personnel and leadership in amongst them, as human shields...
> ...


Then Amnesty International itself lies, or is simply mistaken, or you are misinterpreting their findings.

Tons of photographic evidence exists of Palestinian rocket launches from amongst crowded Palestinian population centers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



More Truth in shit in a toilet then your Zionist propaganda. 

Amnesty investigated the claim Hamas used civilians as human shields and found no evidence to support it in Cast Lead.

They found Israel used civilians as human shields, to include children, in Cast Lead in multiple incidents.

Deal with the facts, noone is  interested in Zionist lying propaganda.

Another point, your definition of human shield is faulty too.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._More Truth in shit in a toilet then your Zionist propaganda_..."


No.

The truth lies in objective photographic evidence.



> "..._Amnesty investigated the claim Hamas used civilians as human shields and found no evidence to support it in Cast Lead_..."


No.

What Amnesty International found was 'no evidence' to support the contention that Hamas forced Palestinians to remain in their homes nearby to which Hamas has positioned war-assets.

They did NOT issue a finding that Hamas did not place such assets next-to and in amongst those homes and neighborhoods.

The very act of such positioning is ipso facto a use of Human Shields designed to minimize the chances of an enemy attack, even if the civilians were not forced to stay there; a case de facto, if not entirely de jure.

Your failure to make that distinction clear tells us all we need to know concerning your reliability as a Presenter in this context.



> "..._Deal with the facts_..."


Just did.



> "..._noone is  interested in Zionist lying propaganda._"


Nor that of lying and disingenuous and obtuse Palestinian propaganda, I'll wager.




> "..._Another point, your definition of human shield is faulty too_..."


The Oxford Dictionary defines a human shield as:

"...a person or group of people held near a potential target to deter attack."

human shield: definition of human shield in Oxford dictionary - American English (US)

...and the International Red Cross and Geneva Convention protocols support that definition.

Amnesty's finding of no evidence that Hamas HELD its civilians in-place is inconclusive and does not mean (1) that they were not held or (2) that they could find any previously-held Palestinian with the courage to rat-out his Hamas captors or (3) that they had noplace else to go, even if they wanted to; wrongly feeling safer inside than out in the streets where the shooting was going on.

And it completely ignores the willful positioning of war-assets amongst civilian populations by Hamas, rendering a Human Shields Incident de facto, if not entirely de jour.

As I suspected... one-sided, lop-sized spin-doctoring... misinterpretation and ignoring of the case de facto in favor of the vaguely more favorable case de jour.

Pfffffttttt... amateurish kid-stuff Guardhouse Lawyer tactics...

Easily penetrated, discredited and set aside...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Definition of human shields

"The prohibition of using human shields in the Geneva Conventions, Additional Protocol I and the Statute of the International Criminal Court are couched in terms of using the presence (or movements) of civilians or other protected persons to render certain points or areas (or military forces) immune from military operations."

"Most examples given in military manuals, or which have been the object of condemnations, have been cases where persons were actually taken to military objectives in order to shield those objectives from attacks."

Several examples are set forth by The International Red Cross. 

1. Military manuals of New Zealand and the UK give as examples the placing of persons in or next to ammunition trains. 

2. Another example is condemnations of the threat by Iraq to round up and place prisoners of war and civilians in strategic sites and around military defence points. 

3. Other condemnations on the basis of this prohibition relate to the rounding up of civilians and putting them in front of military units in the conflicts in the former Yugoslavia and Liberia.

Customary IHL - Rule 97. Human Shields

A dictionary is not the place to look for a definition of an act made unlawful by The Fourth Geneva Convention.  

And if you desire to know the view of the IRC you specifically search for what they say about the term.

All illustrations involve acts of forcefully  using civilians against their will and placing their lives in danger to shield a military target from attack.

What Israeli soldiers did was enter homes of civilians in Gaza  and hold the occupants hostage for prolonged periods of time and use their presence to shield the soldiers from attack. Often, they made the civilians walk in front of them as they searched potential places of danger. 

Simply firing weapons from near a house is not the illegal use of a human shield.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes... very nice...

This is all known and conceded in previous posts...

You tell us nothing new here...

Again, you ignore the case de facto in favor of the case de jure.

De facto is far more important to those Palestinian families near whom Hamas has placed its war assets.

Screw the case de jure.

It's the case de facto that kills the innocent amongst them.

And it is the Palestinian sublimination of the case de facto that perpetuates the carnage caused by such Palestinian actions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Yes, yes, yes... very nice...
> 
> This is all known and conceded in previous posts...
> 
> ...



The law is what matters, not babbling of Zionists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

"It can be concluded that the use of human shields requires an intentional co-location of military objectives and civilians or persons*hors de combat*with the specific intent of trying to prevent the targeting of those military objectives."

Customary IHL - Rule 97. Human Shields


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Definition of human shields
> 
> "The prohibition of using human shields in the Geneva Conventions, Additional Protocol I and the Statute of the International Criminal Court are couched in terms of using the presence (or movements) of civilians or other protected persons to render certain points or areas (or military forces) immune from military operations."
> 
> ...





> All illustrations involve acts of forcefully using civilians against their will and placing their lives in danger to *shield a military target from attack.*



There is no such thing as human shields for Israel. The presence of civilians does not shield from attack.

Israel will bomb an apartment building, killing civilians from multiple families, just to get one "terrorist."


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, yes... very nice... This is all known and conceded in previous posts... You tell us nothing new here... Again, you ignore the case de facto in favor of the case de jure. De facto is far more important to those Palestinian families near whom Hamas has placed its war assets. Screw the case de jure. It's the case de facto that kills the innocent amongst them. And it is the Palestinian sublimination of the case de facto that perpetuates the carnage caused by such Palestinian actions.
> ...


And here I thought that *dead Palestinian families* were what mattered.

I just pointed-out for you that the Palestinians sublimation of the case de facto and obsessive clinging to the case de nure is directly responsible for the IDF targeting such areas and thereby causing the lion's share of Palestinian civilian casualties during the course of such fire-suppression sorties...

Translation...

I just pointed-out for you that the Palestinian's insistence upon positioning war-assets and bases and personnel and leadership cadre amongst Palestinian civilian populations was a *de facto* use of Human Shields - using the proximity of civilians to discourage enemy strikes against those assets...

No wonder the Palestinians suffered so many civilian casualties...

It's what any sensible tactician would expect, in suppressing enemy operations cynically pre-positioned only meters or scores of meters from heavy concentrations of civilians...

*Don't want civilian casualties in high numbers?

Don't embed your war-assets amongst your civilian populations.*

But that does not agree with either the Palestinians nor your doctrine of freedom of movement and concealment for your war assets...

Consequently, you ignore what IS, by hiding behind the technical and picayune LETTER of the Law... emphasizing the case de jure (the narrow letter of the law) rather than the case de facto (the actual impact that it has upon those families)...

Typical disregard for Human Life - even your OWN (side's) lives - so long as you get to continue lobbing rockets unimpeded by the letter of the law...

But what-the-hell... they go straight to heaven for dying a martyr's death for The Cause, when the proximity of such war-assets is the proximal cause for the deaths... even the little kids... right, Sherri?

Such a hypocritical and shameless hiding behind the *LETTER* of the law... the case de jure rather than what-is (the case de facto) is hideously revolting - risking families through such Hamas placements.

Caring more about placement of Hamas rocket-launchers and bases and personnel and leadership cadre than you (and they) do those innocent women and children and families...

Truly a heartless, bloodthirsty, irresponsible, contemptible and spit-worthy position...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> "..._There is no such thing as human shields for Israel. The presence of civilians does not shield from attack. Israel will bomb an apartment building, killing civilians from multiple families, just to get one 'terrorist.'_"


In the context of Hamas et al doing all that can be done, to protect the lives of their own innocent civilian population...

The *technical* definition of _Human Shields_ (_the held-against-their-will component_) doesn't matter a *damn*, Tinny.

What *does* matter is the cynical, cold and calculating Hamas penchant for positioning war-assets embedded within and amongst its civilian populations, in an attempt to discourage IDF strikes against such war-assets.

The reason WHY such Hamas actions matter is because the Israelis inflict civilian casualties while trying to get AT those war-assets.

The solution is simple.

Don't want the civilian casualties in such high numbers?

Move your war-assets.

Until then, the higher-than-necessary civilian casualty rates are on your heads, not those of the IDF.

*Move your war-assets.*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._There is no such thing as human shields for Israel. The presence of civilians does not shield from attack. Israel will bomb an apartment building, killing civilians from multiple families, just to get one 'terrorist.'_"
> ...



Israel's definition of human shields is a "terrorist" living at home with the wife and kids.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor----you still don't  'get it'       You do not understand the LAW of isa-respecters.   Its 
roots are in the   JUSTINIAN CODE -----which is a formalization of  the laws created 
by Constantine----Justin's grandfather and the first Emperor of the FIRST REICH ----
(aka holy roman empire).    To be brief------the laws of isa-respect----absolutely 
make UTTERLY illegal the use of armaments by non-isa respecters and make not 
restriction on both the  ownership of armaments by isa-respecters ---AND the use 
thereof on non-isa respecters       These details of the JUSTINIIAN CODE---formed 
the basis of the laws that rendered the INQUISITION LEGAL    and they were 
ABSORBED into the  SHARIAH CODE   and----form part of the basis of the 
Nuremburg laws.      Sherri has the highest regard for these ancient and sanctified 
laws.  ------according to which----the only guilty party ----is ----ISRAEL  (non-isa respecters)

Israel can have no complaint as to how isa-respecters arm themselves or how they 
use their armaments.    But even MORE important---Israel has no right to armaments at 
all.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> "..._Israel's definition of human shields is a 'terrorist' living at home with the wife and kids._"


Any opportunity to kill a dangerous scumbag is an opportunity to kill a dangerous scumbag.

Such folk are foolish to put their own people at-risk by living with them in time of war.

But that's only a *small* part of the usual collection of reasons for such operations - striking against rocket-launchers and militia bases and headquarters and cross-border tunnels and weapons caches, etc.

And that does NOTHING to address that FAR larger problem of Hamas intentionally positioning its war-assets amongst its own civilian populations so as to discourage IDF counterstrikes.

The logic of cause-and-effect is irrefutable.

*Move your war assets.*


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Actually, as an apologist for Islamic terrorists, the above is only your self-serving, terrorist-hugging position.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Israel's definition of human shields is a 'terrorist' living at home with the wife and kids._"
> ...



Moot point. Civilians do not discourage Israeli strikes. Israel does not care how many civilians it kills.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Moot point. Civilians do not discourage Israeli strikes. Israel does not care how many civilians it kills._


Anything to avoid having to move your war-assets away from civilian population centers, using your own people as de facto (if not de jure) Human Shields, to discourage IDF strikes against those assets.

You'll never know for sure until you try, and the lives of your women and children are worth the attempt.

Move your war assets.

If, after you've moved them, the IDF continues to strike at civilians rather than those war-assets, then you'll have proven yourself correct, after all.

Until you are willing to try, however, you will continue to suffer higher-than-necessary civilian casualties, and sensible, logical people will continue to ignore your casualties as truly attributable to your own intransigence.

No more excuses. No more legal tap-dancing and shell-games. No more delays. Time to *TRY* to preserve the lives of your own civilians, or lose all credibility and claim to sympathy in the matter.

*Move your war-assets.*


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




It is the responsibility of the  IDF   to strike MILITARY TARGETS-----that includes 
any place HARBORING active terrorists,   harboring vehicles or armaments used in 
terrorism and  any site from which terrorist actions are launched.    It is the 
responsibility of  the Gazans to render all  MILITARY TARGETS free of 
civilians     Civilians who die  in MILITARY targets are victims of the people 
who rendered those sites  LEGAL MILITARY TARGETS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Post 303

Gazans have nowhere to move weapons,  they already live in an Israeli maintained concentration camp!

And they have a right to armed resistance!

They have a right under intl law to have weapons and a right to use them to resist Occupation!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _Moot point. Civilians do not discourage Israeli strikes. Israel does not care how many civilians it kills._
> ...



ISRAEL did every bit of the killing of civilians in Gaza! 

 Israel needs to stop her killing!


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



False claim. 

Unfortunately for you, your nonsense claims are easily refuted. False claims by sleazy haters spiral and crash into the ground when you are asked to combat the irrefutable argument that Israel has demonstrated restraint.  

You have no counter to the fact that Israel has spent billions upon billions of dollars to employ LESS cost effective weapons for the sole purpose of reducing civilian casualties. You say nothing of the recognized capability Israeli strategic forces to reduce the entirety of the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza to a burning pile of ash within one hour with almost no reduction of its national power, and the restraint from using such power demonstrated by their leaders. 

You cannot reconcile the fact that Israel has repeated shown a willingness to concede land  for a cessation of hostilities 

You cannot reconcile the fact that _you_ argue Israel wishes to murder and kill and intimidate Palestinian arabs with the truth that you cannot conjure up a reason for such action, much less an explanation for precision munitions development, no use of particularly effective cluster, mine and incendiary munitions, and extremely tight Rules of Engagement for Israeli forces in battle zones. 

And when someone brings up these irreconcilable faults in your arguments, you point to a link about something entirely unrelated, try to make a statement accusing Israelis broadly of being Zionist Occupiers" or simply slither away and let the thread sink. 

Heres your chance to reconcile these issues now, Or, slither away. 

Answer now, how you can say that Israelis WISH to have civilian casualties when they have spent many times the GDP of the Gaza Islamic terrorist enclave on weapons that limit such casualties. 

Answer now, how can you say that Israelis wish for war when it is a proven fact that Israel has conceded land for attempts at peace. 

Or, if you feel too threatened, just make a statement about the Jews controlling the media or go back to your Cliff's notes to the Islamist Manifesto.



You      Effing       moron!


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere to move them, they already live in an Israeli maintained concentration camp!
> 
> And they have a right to armed resistance!



And they have to right to be Hellfire Missile fodder for acts of war against a sovereign nation.

How generous of you to offer-up the lives of "Pal-Arab" squatters because it placates your rabid Joooo hatreds.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere to move them, they already live in an Israeli maintained concentration camp! And they have a right to armed resistance!


Incorrect. There are *PLENTY* of places to move them outside the realm of heavily populated areas.

You just won't, because you think it gives you an additional edge, because IDF folk will hesitate to fire upon war-assets that are positioned nearby heavy concentrations of civilians.

Well, you're right... the IDF will hesitate... but they eventually suck it up and fire on such assets anyway... as a tactic in pursuit of the protection of their own people.

Whom they apparently value more highly than Hamas values its own civilians, given their penchant for positioning war-assets embedded amongst its own heavily-concentrated civilian population centers...


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Islamic terrorists did every part of the acts of war against a sovereign nation. 

Islamic terrorists get no pass.

Instead of flailing your pom poms urging others to kill, pick up a weapon and start your own personal jihad.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._ISRAEL did every bit of the killing of civilians in Gaza!_..."


Yep. Damned efficiently, too.

None of which would have been necessary had Hamas placed their war-assets in locations apart from heavy concentrations of their civilian population.

So, in a very real sense, those poor civilians have Hamas to thank for their deaths, even if it was the IDF that pulled the trigger.

Suicide by Police, metaphorically speaking.



> "..._Israel needs to stop her killing!_"


The very minute that Hamas renounces its hostility.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2013)

During Cast Lead Israel killed about 1400 Palestinians. Israel destroyed thousands of homes, factories, farms, and schools.

Yet only a few hundred militants were killed. The numbers don't add up.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> _During Cast Lead Israel killed about 1400 Palestinians. Israel destroyed thousands of homes, factories, farms, and schools. Yet only a few hundred militants were killed. The numbers don't add up._


If there are 10 militants holed-up next to 100 civilians, and the IDF targets those 10, many of the 100 are also going to be killed or hurt.

The 10 need to stand-clear of the 100, and hole-up someplace else.

There is no particular correlation between those numbers in the first place.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> During Cast Lead Israel killed about 1400 Palestinians. Israel destroyed thousands of homes, factories, farms, and schools.
> 
> Yet only a few hundred militants were killed. The numbers don't add up.



Pointless and irrelevant. The response to an act of war doesn't include making sure it's a "fair fight". 

What doesn't add up is your appalling ignorance.  

The pre-cursor to Cast Lead was a barrage of rockets lobbed at Israeli military and civilian areas. 

There's a downside to acts of war perpetrated by Islamic terrorists: dead Islamic terrorists.

I agree that it was a shame only a few hundred Islamic terrorists were killed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Nowhere to move them, they already live in an Israeli maintained concentration camp! And they have a right to armed resistance!
> ...



The Gaza Strip is the most densely populated place on Planet Earth!

And not one single house Israel targeted had weapons in it and civilians  targeted and killed were unarmed.

And Israel used civilians as human shields and Hamas did not!

It is all there in that Amnesty Report!

I posted the video in this thread, commanders ordered cleansing, they identified the houses and ordered soldiers to shell them. That is a war crime, targeting civilians and civilian objects!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


None of that serves to negate the contention that there are plenty of places in which to position war-assets away from heavy civilian population concentrations...

None of that serves to negate IDF claims that they were fired upon from those houses and schools and hospitals and offices, by mobile militia units who fired-and-fled, and who were long-gone by the time Amnesty showed-up, weeks and months later...

*Move your war-assets.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._ISRAEL did every bit of the killing of civilians in Gaza!_..."
> ...



International law clearly makes unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects war crimes!

Israel alone bears responsibility for every person Israel killed, Israel alone took lives!

What I shall never understand is human beings defending this wanton Israeli civilian massacres and brutal killing, it says so much about who they are and the hate they harbor in their very own hearts.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Somebody else can jump in here to deal with the Learning-Impaired for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm gonna go make coffee and have a blueberry muffin or two.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



You really need to address your failing reading comprehension skills.

Israel deliberately targeted civilian objects , like houses and schools, where no weapons were stored.

The civilians were not firing on soldiers from their houses and schools, that is a lie debunked in this thread by statements of 4 soldiers memorialized forever in film and by investigations of human rights groups like Amnesty.

Rocket attacks, that have killed a grand total of no more than 3 dozen Israelis in the past decade, from somewhere in Gaza at another place in time do not justify subsequent targeting of civilians in their homes and schools and churches and mosques inside Gaza at some later time. 

No weapons in any of those thousands of houses with their civilian occupants that Israel targeted!

It is all addressed in that Amnesty Report.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Move your war-assets.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Somebody else can jump in here to deal with the Learning-Impaired for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Ignorance is mind boggling, as is your passion to be an apologist for war criminals!

As it is written in Max Blumenthal' s book nicknamed simply Goliath now, Israeli soldiers were ordered to cleanse neighborhoods and target cars and target houses.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> *Move your war-assets.*



I have no war assets to move, I do not even own a gun and have no desire to, my battle is all spiritual, to take stands for Peace.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 12, 2013)

War is hell.  The civilians had plenty of warning to flee to the safety Hamas *should have arranged* for them.  Hamas though do not care for the citizens of Gaza, which is evident to all.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _During Cast Lead Israel killed about 1400 Palestinians. Israel destroyed thousands of homes, factories, farms, and schools. Yet only a few hundred militants were killed. The numbers don't add up._
> ...



OK, but most Israeli attacks did not involve militants at all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

I think the discussion in the article below proves the dropping of leaflets, that was not even continuous throughout Cast Lead, rather than exculpate Israel from war crimes is evidence of their plan to commit war crimes against civilians.

Flyers and phone calls telling Gaza residents to leave their homes,  when the borders to Gaza are closed and there is nowhere safe to go in Gaza and where any Gazan moving is a target to kill , is just a planned trap to lure civilians out into the open spaces where they can be targeted and killed  more easily by the IDF. 

Even UN Shelters were attacked with chemical weapons.

War on Gaza: Operation Cast Lead One Year Later

"Israel also claims its operation was aimed at militants. As evidence of its respect for international law and extraordinary efforts to prevent the loss of innocent life, Israel notes the fact that it dropped thousands of leaflets on Gaza prior to its operations warning civilians to flee the oncoming assault.But the fact is this is not evidence of Israel&#8217;s respect for innocent life, but rather strong evidence that its killing of civilians was deliberate and intended. For starters, civilians, told to flee, had nowhere to go. No place in Gaza was safe from Israel&#8217;s attacks. Furthermore, in some cases civilians were told to go to city centers, and, after many had done so, those same locations were then purposefully bombed by Israel."  

"Israel&#8217;s claimed respect for innocent life is also belied by its means of indiscriminate warfare. Israel heavily bombarded civilian population centers. It deliberately and systematically targeted civilian locations with protected status under international law, including schools and hospitals."

War on Gaza: Operation Cast Lead One Year Later | Palestine Chronicle


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope Hamas realizes that to goad Israel into war is not a good idea.  Hamas got off lightly last November as Israel was ready to move in.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

What we clearly see in Cast Lead is the places Gazans would tend to see as safe, if they felt they must flee their homes, like schools and UN Shelters and churches and mosques, were being deliberately targeted by Israel, tthe same way their civilian homes were being deliberately targeted.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Gaza Baptist Church was even bombed by the IDF.

A little Christian girl named Christina, whose father was a doctor in Gaza, had a heart attack and died during these bombings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

"In an Email Suhad Massad, wife of pastor Hanna Massad and leader of the Palestinian Bible Society's ministry in Gaza, wrote: "The church building (Gaza Baptist) was damaged when the police station opposite of the church was bombed. In the attack 40 people were killed instantly, but to the church only damage was done. The windows of the library fell down, but no members of the church were hurt."

Three Christian Fatalities Inside Gaza | Gleanings | ChristianityToday.com

The article goes on to say there was damage to the lower 6 floors of the church and noone was injured because  noone was in the Church,  because they were afraid to leave their homes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is more about the plight of the Christians in Gaza, from another article in Christianity Today.

"Israeli missiles hit Hamas targets but also destroyed civilian buildings in the densely packed territory, including a*Christian medical clinic*in Shijaiya that had provided free health care to the poor since 1968. Atallah Tarazi, a Christian surgeon at Gaza City's Shifaa Hospital, said two ambulances were hit and six of his paramedics killed, and*lamented*the high percentage of civilian casualties received by his hospital."

God in Gaza | Christianity Today


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

FPM Article


According to this article the suicide bombers were originally paid $10,000.00 and then Saddam Hussein raised it to $25,000.00 per suicide bomber.   The Palestinian mothers claim they only got $15,000.00 a head for their kids who blew themselves up so there must have been a middle man, Sherri.  When Saddam Hussein was captured and the money was cut off for payment to families of suicide bombers the suicide bombing stopped in Israel.   That is why they stopped.  I notice that the author of Goliath never mentioned any of this in his book.  Nor did he mention the Fogel family, settlers who were slaughtered in their sleep - including the infant that was beheaded in its crib..  clad in diapers - this was considered justified as the advocates for the Palestinians claimed the infant the Palestinians slaughtered was an "enemy combatant".   I see he didn't mention any of this in his book either... in fact from what I understand he misquoted quite a few people and there is quite a serious dispute going on concerning this author and his claims.   - Jeri


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What a shame that you exempt your islamist terrorist heroes from charges of war crimes. 

Only you and the learning disabled would make the claim that any entity but Hamas is responsible for the aftermath of their attacks on Israel - an act of war.

Ultimately, it's the responsibility of the "Palestinian" arab occupiers who initiate acts of war for the effects of retaliatory strikes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Her name was Christine Turok, the Christian child in Gaza who Reuters reported died from a heart attack.

"In a phone conversation today, from Gaza the Latin Patriarchate Church priest, Father Manaweil Musallam, clearly shaken, said, "her name is Christine, a tenth grade student. Her father is a doctor and she lived near the YMCA in Al-Remal area. She died of fear. Since the war started she felt apprehensive of the danger. She suffered from neurotic disorder and a hysteric situation just as many children are suffering. On Friday, during the shooting of F-16 missiles, she fell on the ground due to the dreadful sound. Her father tried to help, but he couldn't. Then he held her in his arms hoping to rescue her in the hospital, but she died before reaching there."

:: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-1]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Itamar massacre: Fogel family butchered while sleeping - Israel News, Ynetnews

Fogel family butchered in their sleep by Palestinian men.  The men were captured later.  Those who defended them justified the butchering of this family in their sleep and called them enemy combatants.  People in their pajamas - sound asleep - are called enemy combatants?  A 3 month old infant is butchered in her crib because they call the child an enemy combatant?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Her name was Christine Turok, the Christian child in Gaza who Reuters reported died from a heart attack.
> 
> "In a phone conversation today, from Gaza the Latin Patriarchate Church priest, Father Manaweil Musallam, clearly shaken, said, "her name is Christine, a tenth grade student. Her father is a doctor and she lived near the YMCA in Al-Remal area. She died of fear. Since the war started she felt apprehensive of the danger. She suffered from neurotic disorder and a hysteric situation just as many children are suffering. On Friday, during the shooting of F-16 missiles, she fell on the ground due to the dreadful sound. Her father tried to help, but he couldn't. Then he held her in his arms hoping to rescue her in the hospital, but she died before reaching there."
> 
> :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-1]



Makes you feel better about your islamist terrorist heroes perpetrating war crimes, right?

Another martyr for Sherri's jihad.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> FPM Article
> 
> 
> According to this article the suicide bombers were originally paid $10,000.00 and then Saddam Hussein raised it to $25,000.00 per suicide bomber.   The Palestinian mothers claim they only got $15,000.00 a head for their kids who blew themselves up so there must have been a middle man, Sherri.  When Saddam Hussein was captured and the money was cut off for payment to families of suicide bombers the suicide bombing stopped in Israel.   That is why they stopped.  I notice that the author of Goliath never mentioned any of this in his book.  Nor did he mention the Fogel family, settlers who were slaughtered in their sleep - including the infant that was beheaded in its crib..  clad in diapers - this was considered justified as the advocates for the Palestinians claimed the infant the Palestinians slaughtered was an "enemy combatant".   I see he didn't mention any of this in his book either... in fact from what I understand he misquoted quite a few people and there is quite a serious dispute going on concerning this author and his claims.   - Jeri



No suicide bombings in Cast Lead reported by anyone.

And the author of Goliath is not discussing these imaginary suicide bombingsvyou read of on your Zionist hate sites that only exist in the fantasies of Zionists.

Your article is complete BS and comes from a hate site!

And still not a single word proving anything written in Goliath is untrue !


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

This story didn't make it into the Goliath sized Anti Semitic Hamas hand book either!  PA tv glorifies the jihadist who slaughtered Fogel family.  Read up. We've got much to catch up on today, Sherri. 

Start here ....Palestinian mother praises her son as a hero for butchering 3 month old baby and the other Fogel Family members who were butchered in their pajamas....

PA TV glorifies murderers of Fogel family | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > FPM Article
> ...



Well, in a very real sense, lobbing missiles at a sovereign nation and not expecting a response is suicidal thinking.

Using civilians as human shields (as the Hamas cowards do), and the whining about civilian casualties isn't suicidal, it's moronic, or maybe "Islamic", or just plain stupid.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

The bible says that we are to defend those who cannot defend themselves. To speak up for those who been murdered.  This is not about politics today.  This about speaking up for the innocent who have been murdered by Palestinians who would have the world believe they are victims here.  Have a look at the list of victims due to Palesestinian Suicide bombers. 

List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

When Saddam Hussein was captured and they were no longer paid $15,000.00 a head the suicide bombing stopped.  Palestinian families demanded to be paid or they would not send their children on suicide missions. Saddam was captured, the gravy train was cut off.  Then the suicide bombings stopped.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

I am reading  a chapter in Goliath does discuss past suicide bombings in Israel, but I have not got to that chapter yet.

"Similarly, Goldberg claims I did not &#8220;mention the hundreds of Israelis killed by&#8230;suicide bombers.&#8221; In fact, I devoted an entire chapter of the book to Nurit Peled-Elhanan, a remarkable Israeli academic whose daughter, Smadar, was killed by a suicide bomber."

Max Blumenthal

But I point out, anyones desire that Goliath discuss a thing they wish he had discussed, is not proof there is anything but Truth in what he has written.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> The bible says that we are to defend those who cannot defend themselves. To speak up for those who been murdered.  This is not about politics today.  This about speaking up for the innocent who have been murdered by Palestinians who would have the world believe they are victims here.  Have a look at the list of victims due to Palesestinian Suicide bombers.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> When Saddam Hussein was captured and they were no longer paid $15,000.00 a head the suicide bombing stopped.  Palestinian families demanded to be paid or they would not send their children on suicide missions. Saddam was captured, the gravy train was cut off.  Then the suicide bombings stopped.



Drop in the bucket compared to the deaths caused by Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Jeri-----did you notice that  sherri  JUMPED IN with that   "there were no suicide bombings"?
   Jihado slobs are SOO  predictable.    One just has to pay attention to their propaganda 
   and   EXPECT MORE OF THE SAME  -------they are extremely repetitive----of course 
   she failed to mention that in the 20 day period which was the  "cast lead"  operation ---
   her baby murdering friends managed to launch more than 80 misslies ---AIMED AT 
   THE HEADS OF ISRAEL CHILDREN-------  for   ISA RESPECTING BABY MURDERERS---
   the infants of non-isa respecters just  DON'T COUNT      and as you have pointed out---
   they consider  RETURN FIRE-----somehow    'illegal'       I do not have a "military 
   mind"-----my work in the Navy had nothing to do with fighting-----BUT  ----my sense 
   is that if my little area were UNDER ATTACK ------and there were children present----
   my main concern would be to PROTECT THE KIDS-------by any means.   It is obvious 
   even to me that random wanton murder of the kids on the other side is not going 
   to help the kids on my side.     It is obvious to me that working hard to GET 
   MISSILES onto their civilian population is a waste.     My course would be to HALT 
   all aggression on my side and get ALL  available resources into securing the kids.  
   What really happened during Cast Lead is that the more Israel tried to  "clean"  out 
    terrorist nests-----the more the terrorists dragged their own kids into danger,  
   continued their aggression and create more ----legal military targets


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Except that the people Blumenthal quoted say he is liars and he did not even spell some of their names correctly.  The book is considered a flop.  He never mentioned the Fogel family slaughter which he should have.  Saddam Hussein was executed at the very end of 2006 in December.  So from 2007 - 2008 the Palestinian people ran through the last of the 20 million set aside for suicide bombers and after that money ran out..  ( he was held captured 2003  - the money was still going out ) When the money from Saddam was run through the suicide bombing ended in Israel.  LOOK AT THE DATES on Wiki Link.  That is no coincidence.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> This story didn't make it into the Goliath sized Anti Semitic Hamas hand book either!  PA tv glorifies the jihadist who slaughtered Fogel family.  Read up. We've got much to catch up on today, Sherri.
> 
> Start here ....Palestinian mother praises her son as a hero for butchering 3 month old baby and the other Fogel Family members who were butchered in their pajamas....
> 
> PA TV glorifies murderers of Fogel family | JPost | Israel News



I do not know if this one killing is discussed or not.

I am only up to Chapter 5.

You dont know if it is duscussed either because you have not read Goliath. 

You already made a claim suicude bombings were not discussed in Goliath that I already have proved you lied about. 

Whether one case involving the Fogels and the fate of a mother reaping what she has sown, who taught terrorism to young Jewish girls in an extremist school in an illegal settlement in the West Bank, is discussed or not proves nothing about anything.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



There were no more suicide bombings after the funds from Saddam had run out. Saddam was executed end of 2006 in December.  That puts it at 2007 - 2008 for the last of the money to run out that was set aside for suicide bombers..... then in 2008 the last suicide bombing took place in Israel because families were no longer getting $15,000.00 a head for the dead family member, Rosie.  The official record states Saddam had ordered payouts of $25,000.00 per family but I was told they were getting $15,000.00 so there must have been a middle man getting his cut.  The original going rate when he first started paying the Palestinian families for suicide bombers was $10,000.00 per suicide bomber that follows through and so the raise to $25,000.00 was quite susbstantial and probably encouraged an escalation in the number of suicide bombers murdering innocent civilians in Israel.  When the money was cut off the suicide bombings abrubtly stopped.  About a year after Saddam was executed and the money was run through.  Sherri failed to mention why the Palestinians stopped doing their suicide bombing missions.  The families were no longer getting paid for sending their kids on suicide missions. That is why.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Except that the people Blumenthal quoted say he is liars and he did not even spell some of their names correctly.  The book is considered a flop.  He never mentioned the Fogel family slaughter which he should have.  Saddam Hussein was executed at the very end of 2006 in December.  So from 2007 - 2008 the Palestinian people ran through the last of the 20 million set aside for suicide bombers and after that money ran out..  ( he was held captured 2003  - the money was still going out ) When the money from Saddam was run through the suicide bombing ended in Israel.  LOOK AT THE DATES on Wiki Link.  That is no coincidence.



Liar!

You can keep repeating lies, you are just piling one sin on another!As I have been discussing each chapter I read, I pull up sources backing up what Max Blumenthal is writing.

You can keep reading hate sites and repeating their lies about past suicide bombings, too, repeating lies does not make them true.

The Hebrews were the ones who sacrificed their own children, with their own hands,  just reading in Judges about a Hebrew who killed his own daughter for God.

This author is a best selling author and this book is selling.

And why?

Because Truth cannot be buried, it is always brought into Light!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Palestinian families demanded to be paid or they would not send their children on suicide missions. Saddam was captured, the gravy train was cut off.  Then the suicide bombings stopped.


Incorrect.

#1) The bombing stopped because Israel put severe restrictions on travel into the Israeli territories. And had zero to do with money Saddam previously had sent to the families of the martyrs. 

#2)  Most family members had no idea that their son/daughters was going to become a martyr. This was to protect the secrecy of the operation. The parents would find out about the event on the news like everyone else.. 

#3) The overwhelming majority of parents if they knew would have tried to stop their on/daughter from sacrificing themselves.

#4)  Israel had a policy of using a bulldozer and destroying the home of the bombers parents. One day the parents would find out that there son/daughter had become a martyr. And the next day the IDF bulldozers would show up and flatten their home. Basically. making the elderly parents homeless without any clothes or material possessions.

#5)  The money Saddam sent was to help the newly impoverished and homeless parents have some money to afford a place to stay and restart their lives.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This story didn't make it into the Goliath sized Anti Semitic Hamas hand book either!  PA tv glorifies the jihadist who slaughtered Fogel family.  Read up. We've got much to catch up on today, Sherri.
> ...



Wrong again.  I listened to the discussion at Penn via video with Bluementhal as the guest speaker. The subject?  His book.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Except that the people Blumenthal quoted say he is liars and he did not even spell some of their names correctly.  The book is considered a flop.  He never mentioned the Fogel family slaughter which he should have.  Saddam Hussein was executed at the very end of 2006 in December.  So from 2007 - 2008 the Palestinian people ran through the last of the 20 million set aside for suicide bombers and after that money ran out..  ( he was held captured 2003  - the money was still going out ) When the money from Saddam was run through the suicide bombing ended in Israel.  LOOK AT THE DATES on Wiki Link.  That is no coincidence.




Thanks for the history refresher,   Jeri,     You reminded me of a conversation I had 
with a young pakistani opthalmologist   -- you jogged my memory with dates. ----By
the time of that conversation ---Saddam had finally been recognized as a villian 
by  our fellow naive americans.   --------and his support of terrorism was----kinda 
beginning to be known too.   The pakistani eye doc-----was defending saddam's 
invasion of Kuwait-------he said    "you don't understand---kuwait is selfish with 
its   wealth----saddam wanted to use it for  ISLAMIC CAUSES"      (at that time the 
poor young doc did not yet know I am a jew----even then---I did not tell him---
yet)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



What Nonsense!

Hamas called off suicide bombings when they entered politics in Gaza in 2005 or 2006..

There was an official announcement made.

The practice began as a response to an equally as odious and equally as unlawful practice of Israel called targeted killings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Suicide bombings are discussed in Goliath, you already lied when you claimed they are not.

You do not know what is in Goliath unless you read it yourself.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian families demanded to be paid or they would not send their children on suicide missions. Saddam was captured, the gravy train was cut off.  Then the suicide bombings stopped.
> ...



1.  Wrong.  The Palestinian families made it clear - no more money - no more of our kids sent on suicide missions.

2.  Wrong. It is was well known throughout the Muslim Palestinian communities / world ( there are Palestinians in America too )  that Saddam was paying $25,000.00 a head for suicide bombers although the parents claimed they were getting paid $ 15,000.00 a head for their kids.  It was announced at their Palestinian Chamber of Commerce meetings - see the link below for the report.   They were pushing the kids out the door to do it for allah as long as that money was coming in, Sunni, it was a huge honor to be known as the parent of a suicide bomber back in the day - of course that big paycheck didn't hurt either.

3.  I do not recall a single story of any parent ever attempting to stop their son or daughter from a suicide bomber.  Rare as the albino deer if it ever happened at all.. doubtful. 

4.  Israel has a policy of warning people to get out of the way of bulldozers.  Houses used by terrorists should be bulldozed.  Never heard of a suicide bomber giving a warning so thank you for making my point on what civilized behavior looks like vs. uncivilized.. the Israelis also drop leaflets before bombing these houses that are used as rocket launching sites for raining rockets into Israel - targeting daycares, schools, elderly homes, etc. 

5.  The money was sent to pay 25,000.00 dollars a head for family member sent on a suicide mission.  The original going rate was $10,000.00 a head.  Read the link provided and stop listening to the propaganda websites. They are not helping you, Sunni.  What you need is facts.  I am trying to deliver them to you.  Be still and I'll help you out here. ( note *  I still believe the parents who claim they only got $15,000.00 per head for their kids after the raise in reward money  - why would they lie? ) 

http://archive.frontpagemag.com/Printable.aspx?ArtId=24166



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIS PAST MARCH 25 in the packed Palestine Chamber of Commerce hall, those in attendance emitted a collective, audible gasp in response to this very special announcement: Iraqi president Saddam Hussein will henceforth pay $25,000 apiece to the families of Palestinian suicide bombers. This represents a significant increase over the traditional "going rate" of $10,000 designed to help entice the rest of Yasser Arafat&#8217;s legendary "million martyrs" to volunteer for their own glorious suicidemurders. After the announcement was made, the men at the head table proceeded to call out the names of fortyseven recent "martyrs," whose surviving relatives then proudly stepped forward to sign for their checks. With these payments, Saddam&#8217;s cumulative intifadaera contributions to the families of Palestinian terrorists eclipsed the $10 million mark. 

THIS PAST MARCH 25 in the packed Palestine Chamber of Commerce hall, those in attendance emitted a collective, audible gasp in response to this very special announcement: Iraqi president Saddam Hussein will henceforth pay $25,000 apiece to the families of Palestinian suicide bombers. This represents a significant increase over the traditional "going rate" of $10,000 designed to help entice the rest of Yasser Arafat&#8217;s legendary "million martyrs" to volunteer for their own glorious suicidemurders. After the announcement was made, the men at the head table proceeded to call out the names of fortyseven recent "martyrs," whose surviving relatives then proudly stepped forward to sign for their checks. With these payments, Saddam&#8217;s cumulative intifadaera contributions to the families of Palestinian terrorists eclipsed the $10 million mark.

Who in Palestine didn't know about Arafat's legendary "million martyrs" campaign, Sunni?  You think every mother, father, aunt, uncle, brother, sister, didn't know about this or that the going rate was $10,000.00 for any family that would step up to the plate and produce a suicide bomber for them?  A sacrifice for allah?  Seriously?  Read the clip here.  When Forty seven names of dead Palestinian family members - KIDS - (called martyrs - how wicked ) those surviving parents / relatives stepped up PROUDLY ( proudly being the operative word here ) to sign their checks and collect their money.  Families of Palestinians eclipsed the $ 10 million dollar mark at that point.  Amazing but true.  Who knew, right?  Well, apparently they did.  Now you do too, Sunni.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You have drank too much of the zionist laced kool-aid and now believe any lie they tell.

If Jesus came back he would condemn the Israeli jews for their evil ways and embrace the Palestinian people for their suffering under the zionism.    .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If Jesus came back----he would stop in the nearest synagogue for the MAARIV prayers---
and a  MUJAHAD   would jump in and slit his throat


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Your Issa who you "think" is Jesus would surely do that, Sunni.  But Issa of Islam is not Jesus Christ of the bible.  Jesus in the bible never told any of you to go play the judge - act as God Almighty and murder Israeli Jews.  That is why you and Sherri have rejected the Jesus of the bible in preference of the Issa of the Koran who tells you to murder Jews and hunt Jews down behind trees and rocks.   You've been deceived.  Issa is not Jesus.  Issa is the antithesis of Jesus.   Jesus is not the head of the Muslim Mafia.  Wrong Jesus.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Click the link and read the full story. It is an eye opener.  - Jeri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Get help for your sick fantasies!

Saddam was not even alive this past March!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I do not read lying filth in Hate sites, it has no credibility!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Except that the people Blumenthal quoted say he is liars and he did not even spell some of their names correctly.  The book is considered a flop.  He never mentioned the Fogel family slaughter which he should have.  Saddam Hussein was executed at the very end of 2006 in December.  So from 2007 - 2008 the Palestinian people ran through the last of the 20 million set aside for suicide bombers and after that money ran out..  ( he was held captured 2003  - the money was still going out ) When the money from Saddam was run through the suicide bombing ended in Israel.  LOOK AT THE DATES on Wiki Link.  That is no coincidence.
> ...



The truth cannot be buried which is why I posted the truth for you about the suicide bombers who stopped doing their missions in 2008 ( when the money ran out )  and how the pay for each suicide bomber was raised to $20,000.00 from the original going rate of $10,000.00 per sucide bomber and the links from Wiki and Front Page to back it up...  Meanwhile you have not posted anything except chapter after chapter of a book that supposedly has copyright laws. ( without the link I might add)  As I understand it that isn't legal.  Am I missing anything else?  The review I read on Goliath said the book was a flop.  I will go get the link for that too, Sherri.  Meanwhile I believe you have posted enough chapters of his book....  without a link - I might add...


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Her name was Christine Turok, the Christian child in Gaza who Reuters reported died from a heart attack.
> 
> "In a phone conversation today, from Gaza the Latin Patriarchate Church priest, Father Manaweil Musallam, clearly shaken, said, "her name is Christine, a tenth grade student. Her father is a doctor and she lived near the YMCA in Al-Remal area. She died of fear. Since the war started she felt apprehensive of the danger. She suffered from neurotic disorder and a hysteric situation just as many children are suffering. On Friday, during the shooting of F-16 missiles, she fell on the ground due to the dreadful sound. Her father tried to help, but he couldn't. Then he held her in his arms hoping to rescue her in the hospital, but she died before reaching there."
> 
> :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-1]



sherri-----if you ever present a case of negligent homicide in court-----try not to say  
   "the victim died of fear"       "she suffered from neurotic disorder"      "and hysteric 
   situation"        -----it is BABBLE           in fact   "hysteric situation"   is more an insult 
   than a diagnosis           Now---try to be honest  (sic)        if you were told that a child 
   in Sderot-----dropped dead because of the  sudden boom of bombs   (which are going on 
   incessantly in Sderot)     would you be IMPRESSED?      During a telephone conversation--'
   with my son-----whilst he was visiting in Sderot------he was in the bomb shelter----and 
   I HEARD  the boom of a bomb---------sorry sweetie------but I am still alive and so is he. 
   He was very upset ------because a young male farm worker had been ripped apart in 
   the name of   isa/allah-----by one of those bombs----earlier that day------to your delight


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeri     lots of lawyers fail to check the  QUALITY  of their  "evidence"------lots of them 
   go for QUANTITY over quality


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Hamas Book Of The Month Club_"...
> ...


So, how is Sherri's 'book report' coming along?

Have we gotten to the part yet where the author blames Hamas for parking war-assets right next to (and even inside of) civilian houses and schools and hospitals yet, and firing (rockets, heavy arms, small arms) from those same locations, prior-to and during and after Operation Cast Lead, and did the author explain _WHY_ some of these individual and controversial fire-missions were authorized in the first place?

Oooooppss... or *IS* there such a blame-making or objective, agenda-free, two-sided analysis?

If 'no', why not?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Her name was Christine Turok, the Christian child in Gaza who Reuters reported died from a heart attack.
> ...



If she is in need of a child terrorist victim - there are many and adults too - just have a look at the Jewish settler family, the Fogel family slaughter done by Palestinian men who were praised on PA tv as glorified heros.  The Palestinian mother of the murderer said she was "proud of her son".. this is the Palestinian mark of a hero - butcher a 3 month old baby in the crib and the rest of the family in the house asleep in their pajamas...then you are a hero in your mothers eyes.   What kind of a mother is that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Are you back from your muffin break yet, Kondor?   Good!    - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Quantity must not be paying off. Sherri has plenty of time on her hands for a lawyer, Rosie.  As a lawyer she must know about copyright laws but when it comes to posting a link and not chapter after chapter after chapter of a copyrighted book on this board she  might need to read the rules again.  I know I missed some of it at first.  Maybe she can read the rules and guidelines again.   - Jeri


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Are you back from your muffin break yet, Kondor?   Good!    - Jeri


I dunno... other stuff to do today... and I spent a lot of time in the early-morning hours dragging the comprehension-challenged up-and-down the basketball court by myself, 'cause I was one of the first ones awake, I suspect. I may sit back and let others have some fun for a while and be in-and-out, checking-up. But I'll be back, now or later, as the day unfolds.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian families demanded to be paid or they would not send their children on suicide missions. Saddam was captured, the gravy train was cut off.  Then the suicide bombings stopped.
> ...



Most parents do not wish to see their children killed, and that includes the Palestinians.  Young people often do rash or stupid things.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Here is one mother who revels in it.  She is dead now.  Multiple organ failure.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKy4G3dHON4]Interview with Umm Nidal - YouTube[/ame]

Umm Nidal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Not my idea of fun.  I do want to make it clear I am not getting into the political matter of two state solutions -  ( I never believed that would happen - outcome?  Yes - solution?  - No ) but rather the matter of Sherri's claims that there is some sort of holocaust being perpretrated against the Palestinians, that they are as innocent as the pure white driven snow and that this man Bluementhal has some credibility on the subject - neither of which is true -he is very selective in his story telling - I listened to his excuses and at the end of his discussion he basically suggested Israel must disappear for the good of the Arab world.  He said this was what he would do if he were "God".. one can only thank "God" that Mr. Blumenthal is "not God" but rather a very young man who has yet to learn much about life.  Give him time. I'm sure he will grow up eventually.  On his writing style: 

He has reportedly misquoted the subjects of his books - some of which are very unhappy with him evidently - his book is being reviewed as one that would make "anti - zionists Blush"... what does that mean?  How bad could it be?  I listened to his lecture at Penn by video and have come away with the conclusion that it is not only poor writing - gramatically incorrect as well but a shoddy journalist hit piece by a young man who has yet much to learn on the subject.   That's a wrap.  Good day.  - Jeri


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> "..._If she is in need of a child terrorist victim - there are many and adults too - just have a look at the Jewish settler family, the Fogel family slaughter done by Palestinian men who were praised on PA tv as glorified heros_..."


But... but... but... the children belonged to so-called land-stealers, so, they, too, deserved to die, alongside the actual so-called thieves, right?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Wow.  One.  I see a trend developing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Most parents are not Palestinians going to a Chamber of Commerce meeting to see about collecting $20,000.00 for their dead child either, Coyote.  It is an unfortunate thing that happened but nevertheless documented truth and was published by the article Front page magazine as such. It has never been proved wrong and as you see the article is from the early 2003.   The point being that these victims Mr. Bluementhal speaks of in his largely incorrect observation of what is happening on the ground over there - have a history of terrorism against Israeli civilians and so it is not without cause that the Israeli govt and Israeli people hesitate to trust what they say and their motivations for what they say. - Jeri


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Of parents glorifying their sons/daughters as martyrs who died, taking innocent Jewish civilians with them.  That has been going on since the time of suicide bombings.  Nothing new and pretty disgusting.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Palestinian parents are no different than any other parents and given that their economy is in shambles, unemployment and poverty rampant - if they can get $20,000 - so what?  How is it any different from families collecting death benefits for their military children killed in action?  Should they refuse that money?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



One is a mighty big trend.  Clearly, the majority of Palestinian families celebrate their children's "martyrdom" 

For some reason this woman keeps getting recycled as "representative" of Palestinian mothers.

Just think if we used Andrea Yates as representative of Texas mothers.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

It is unfortunate for all people involved but the fact that was being lost in this much touted book of Sherri's hero, Mr. Blumenthal - is that here is another side to this story and that is the history behind what has led us to this moment including Arafats agenda.  You cannot have an event without a motive.  There is motive behind the Israeli's  having to protect their own people.  What is the motive? There has been a history of violence against them.  Who has waged this violence against them?  Palestinian people.  So there are two sides to this story and this is the other side.  What I have brought up is not the political element but rather the question of the moral element. Is it moral to do such things?  If not, then we must admit this and also admit it into evidence as one cause of the Israelis no longer trusting the Palestinians, no longer feeling hopeful to a two state solution - no longer feeling negotiations can move forward until these things are acknowledged as part of the problem.  Can a Christian state that and still be a Christian?  Sure they can.  I just did.  Your turn, Sherri.  - Jeri


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Your Issa who you "think" is Jesus would surely do that, Sunni.  But Issa of Islam is not Jesus Christ of the bible.  Jesus in the bible never told any of you to go play the judge - act as God Almighty and murder Israeli Jews.  That is why you and Sherri have rejected the Jesus of the bible in preference of the Issa of the Koran who tells you to murder Jews and hunt Jews down behind trees and rocks.   You've been deceived.  Issa is not Jesus.  Issa is the antithesis of Jesus.   Jesus is not the head of the Muslim Mafia.  Wrong Jesus.
> ...





Thanks for your summary of the scanty references to  Jesus in the koran    
sunni-----it is about what I recall-------basically nothing with nothing----
none of the actual teachings of Jesus-----which----interestingly enough--
reveal him to have been a pharisee HILLEL man.      HOWEVER----I also recall 
what muslims told me about Jesus and the new testament ----and that which I heard 
in the mosque 

My muslim informants were virtually all born in islamic lands---educated in 
islamic systems -----and---"good students" -----ie the kind that end up in 
medical school and engineering school--------and thence to the USA for HIGHER 
LEVELS of education      A good student is a kid who remembers what he is 
SUPPOSED TO KNOW-------

I also remember what the pig said in the koran   "we have accepted YOUR 'prophets' 
----and those who do not accept me-----we kill"

now for the islamic take on Jesus   ..""..he was a muslim,   the  "turn the cheek dictum"  
is SHEER STUPIDITY----A FILTHY CHRISTIAN LIE" "     actually it is a recap of hillel and 
the contemporaries of Hillel------who interestingly enough lived just before jesus 
did his thing-----probably for a few years after Jesus was born----or he died shortly before 
jesus was born.      But for muslims it is SO ANTI ISLAMIC ---that it must be a LIE
as is     the entire corrupt new testament  "WRITTEN BY THE ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAM--
BY PERVERSE LIARS",  <<<  chrisitians.        ----from a khutbah jumaat feces fling----
circa 1970   

an interesting factoid of the koran------it makes a big issue of the VIRGIN BIRTH----
     seems to me that virginity is a very big issue with muslims       Also---muslims
     reject and deride the crucifixtion thing----as another  "christian lie"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I suppose it comes down to a moral question and that I will leave to the reader, Coyote. I am merely stating the facts as they are reported and available on the internet, documentation by Front Page, WND, other Israeli sources I would imagine have better documentation and even video footage of the meetings but the greater question as you pose it is truly my own question.  Is it moral?  I say no.  It is not.  That is my own belief and everyone is entitled to their own.  - Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Your Issa who you "think" is Jesus would surely do that, Sunni.  But Issa of Islam is not Jesus Christ of the bible.  Jesus in the bible never told any of you to go play the judge - act as God Almighty and murder Israeli Jews.  That is why you and Sherri have rejected the Jesus of the bible in preference of the Issa of the Koran who tells you to murder Jews and hunt Jews down behind trees and rocks.   You've been deceived.  Issa is not Jesus.  Issa is the antithesis of Jesus.   Jesus is not the head of the Muslim Mafia.  Wrong Jesus.


You are a very confused Christian about the references to Jesus in the Quran. He is mentioned in 90 verses encompassing 15 chapters.

The Quran says:

*  An angel told Mary she was pregnant with child.

*  The virgin Mary gave birth to Mary

*  Jesus was sinless and never committed a sin.

*  Jesus was a Prophet of Jehovah.

*  Jesus was a Jewish rabbi who lived in Israel

*  Jesus taught the Torah

*  Jesus performed many miracles.

*  Jesus healed the sick and cured the leper.

*  Jesus was sent to the Jewish people.

*  The jewish priests sought to kill Jesus.

*  Jesus will return in the End Times.

*  And will fight against the Anti-Christ in the battle of Armageddon.


So again Jeri, which of these descriptions of Jesus in the Quran differ with the Biblical Jesus??   .     

.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Virginity is a big thing with all the Abrahamic religions.  Sucks mightily to be a woman in any of them.  Of course - virginity doesn't matter for men.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Oh yes, they certainly do.  Not just for the money reward but it is a great honor for parents to have a son/daughter who murdered Jews.  That woman gets 'recycled' because she made herself available for interviews and was elected to government.  She is a wonderful example, is she not, for people who like to defend the Palestinians?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Front Page and WND are not very good sources.  From what I've heard in interviews, or read in articles - Palestinian families grieve their children's deaths as much as any other family.  No one wants to lose a child.  To say that some how Palestinians, as a group - don't care - well, I'd like to see more substantial proof than a few isolated examples.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



It may be an "honor" - in much the same way as it's an "honor" for an IDF soldier to have been killed in the line of duty - a means for the parents to get through the horror of the death- but it is hardly "celebrated" or "desired".  Those parents would far rather have their child alive and in their arms then dead and blown to bits.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You posted lies from a hate site.

You are free to read the book Goliath, as I am.

I am reading it and discussing what is written in it  here, referring to the chapters and names of chapters I am discussing.

You refuse to read it, you certainly have no ability to address the Truths in it.

Discussing what is written about in books in  ones very own words is perfectly legal. 

How else would schools assign essays about books as assignments to students?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > "..._If she is in need of a child terrorist victim - there are many and adults too - just have a look at the Jewish settler family, the Fogel family slaughter done by Palestinian men who were praised on PA tv as glorified heros_..."
> ...



This again is a moral question - can a 3 month old baby be executed as a military combatant by two Palestinian men?   How about the older siblings and parents asleep in their pajamas?  Enemy combatants?  Yes or not? If not, how does the mother of one man go on PA tv and glorify her son as a hero?

If one spends a period of time in Israel for the purpose of research and knows of this story how does one still write a book like Goliath?  How can Mr. Bluementhal reconcile his incredibly biast and unfair book without hanging his head in shame?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



There is no justification for that -  it was murder.  And his mother is just one woman.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess Jeri has decided to avoid the above post #379.

Because it destroys her Christian hate agenda about Jesus in the Quran.    .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have no doubt that they grieved deeply after realizing what they had done, Coyote. It is amazing they could even live with themselves after accepting that blood money. Perhaps they didn't and gave it back.  I would hope their conscience would force them to such a conclusion.  Mine would not have allowed me to have taken it in the first place. 

 - Jeri


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Whether they  "care"  or not------is actually a moot point-----the fact is that "palestinians" 
have been getting paid to murder infants -------an even more important fact is that it 
is WELL KNOWN  that   young people-----are HIGHLY SUICIDAL        The people who 
conceived of the   PAY FOR MURDER BY SUICIDE and  GLORIFY THE SUICIDE PIG----
is just about the most  BRILLIANTLY SOCIOPATHIC program in the history of 
mankind--------it cannot lose.       I will make it easy for you-------if you had a ten 
year old daughter------would you send her to a special school for girls that was named 
for a young girl who murdered a whole bunch of kids by tying a bomb on her ass?   
And----if that school inculcated in its students the GLORY of murdering kids by such 
a method to the point that the girls happily danced and sang songs extolling the activity?

teenaged girls ----statistically have a VERY HIGH RATE OF SUICIDE ATTEMPTS------
the actual suicide rates are not all that high because girls TEND TO FAIL ----
as a mother would you be happy to provide for your daughter an EASY EFFECTIVE 
AND GLORIOUS ROUTE?            It is very hard for a little girl to jump off a bridge----
but not all that hard to DREAM OF GLORY and OBTAIN IT BY SIMPLY PULLING A STRING

at least three  schools-----devoted to girls -----are named for and glorify   WAFA IDRIS---
the first SUICIDE SLUT      ----and several others were named for and glorify----other 
suicide sluts

Whether mothers grieve or not----is still a moot point-----since PUBLICALLY they are 
under pressure to  "celebrate"------chances are they do so for the sake of their other 
kids------and the prestige of the family---


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> It is unfortunate for all people involved but the fact that was being lost in this much touted book of Sherri's hero, Mr. Blumenthal - is that here is another side to this story and that is the history behind what has led us to this moment including Arafats agenda.  You cannot have an event without a motive.  There is motive behind the Israeli's  having to protect their own people.  What is the motive? There has been a history of violence against them.  Who has waged this violence against them?  Palestinian people.  So there are two sides to this story and this is the other side.  What I have brought up is not the political element but rather the question of the moral element. Is it moral to do such things?  If not, then we must admit this and also admit it into evidence as one cause of the Israelis no longer trusting the Palestinians, no longer feeling hopeful to a two state solution - no longer feeling negotiations can move forward until these things are acknowledged as part of the problem.  Can a Christian state that and still be a Christian?  Sure they can.  I just did.  Your turn, Sherri.  - Jeri



Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine are morally wrong, there is no way to morally justify them as you try to do. 

This is just not simply a story with two sides, as you try to argue. 

There is no compromising of Truth.

The book Goliath addresses one chapter after another, images of events happening in Palestine. 

 These are real events and Max Blumenthal is telling us the Truth about them.

Were their two sides to the killings in the Holcaust, too?

I have never argued that and I never will.

Were there two sides to the slavery issue ?

I am not going to argue the other side of that either.

Were there two sides to Apartheid in South Africa?

I am not going to argue for the other side of that either.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




In their view it is no different than money paid to families of soldiers who died in combat - particularly if the families lost their primary means of support.   And Jeri, sometimes the children are just killed for being in the wrong place at the wrong time - not because they did anything.  They lost a child.  They're no different than any other parents.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> I guess Jeri has decided to avoid the above post #379.
> 
> Because it destroys her Christian hate agenda about Jesus in the Quran.    .



My Jesus was crucified on a cross, died and on the third day rose again. He ascended into heaven and is seated at the right hand of the Father. 

Your Issa never did.  Not according to your book. Your Issa is coming back to punish the Jews and the Christians according to your book.  You have a counterfeit Jesus on your hands.  Toss him.

It is written:

Who is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is the Christ? He is the anti christ that hath neither the Father and the Son.  Whosoever denieth the Son hath not the Father and ( but ) he that acknowledgeth Son hath the Father also.  1 John 2:22,23

Issa of the Koran is never called the Son of God nor is God called his Father. It is a false Jesus and an anti christ teaching.  You have been deceived according to the written word of God, Sunni. 

As to your countering the Jews do not believe in Jesus.  Work out your own salvation with fear and trembling and mind your own business.  

It is written:

Salvation is of the Jews.  John 4: 22

- Jeri


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Virginity is a big thing with all the Abrahamic religions.  Sucks mightily to be a woman in any of them.  Of course - virginity doesn't matter for men.



  LOL    you want to blame abraham?      actually virginity is a big thing with LOTS AND 
LOTS of creeds and cultures     ------It is probably something hardwired in the primate 
brain.        Try to learn something about OTHER cultures    COYOTE-----your name 
suggests an affinity with native americans------they had a BIG THING with virginity for 
girls too
   well-----now that we are on the subject-----HINDUS     do you know any hindus?
   have you read any ancient hindu literature?------hindus tend to COMPARTMENTALIZE---
   just as the abrahamics do-------there are the GOOD GIRLS------and the whores 
   (reminds me of my own father)   ------the fact that hindus discuss the roles of the 
   whores so openly does not make the whores----"good girls"

   the ancient greeks were heavy into PORN ----and PROSTITUTION-----
   but they were just as neurotic about keeping their women hidden as 
   are saudis

   for what really goes on in islamic cesspits-----talk to a survivor thereof---
   or a very honest muslim-----of course one's sisters, and daughters are 
   virgins-------but the little girls purchased in india, pakistan and indonesia 
   exist for   "use"------by the owner and his friends


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I do not deny that at all, Coyote.  That has surely happened. But according to the information and link I posted on this thread from FPM  Front page Magazine - some families had aleady accepted that $ 25,000.00 pay check - some $ 10,000.00 and some inbetween apparently - from reports - yet in the FPM link it states 10 Million Dollars had already been distributed as reward money to the families of these dead suicide bombers.   10 million dollars?   That is quite a few families, Coyote!  We are not talking about a handful of people!  We are talking about quite a few.  I have not done the math but if you break it down in between to $ 15,000.00 per family and 10 million dollars has been distributed to the families by 2002.  ( with it ending in 2008 so that is not even the grand total ) How many families is that?  Has anyone done the math on that?

http://archive.frontpagemag.com/Printable.aspx?ArtId=24166




Wednesday, May 15, 2002



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIS PAST MARCH 25 in the packed Palestine Chamber of Commerce hall, those in attendance emitted a collective, audible gasp in response to this very special announcement: Iraqi president Saddam Hussein will henceforth pay $25,000 apiece to the families of Palestinian suicide bombers. This represents a significant increase over the traditional "going rate" of $10,000 designed to help entice the rest of Yasser Arafat&#8217;s legendary "million martyrs" to volunteer for their own glorious suicide-murders. After the announcement was made, the men at the head table proceeded to call out the names of forty-seven recent "martyrs," whose surviving relatives then proudly stepped forward to sign for their checks. With these payments, Saddam&#8217;s cumulative intifadaera contributions to the families of Palestinian terrorists eclipsed the $10 million mark. 

read more on the link provided above.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Jeri has decided to avoid the above post #379.
> ...


You didn't answer my question Jeri.   ..   

Again, which of these descriptions of Jesus in the Quran differs from the Biblical Jesus??


* An angel told Mary she was pregnant with child.

* The virgin Mary gave birth to Mary

* Jesus was sinless and never committed a sin.

* Jesus was a Prophet of Jehovah.

* Jesus was a Jewish rabbi who lived in Israel

* Jesus taught the Torah

* Jesus performed many miracles.

* Jesus healed the sick and cured the leper.

* Jesus was sent to the Jewish people.

* The jewish priests sought to kill Jesus.

* Jesus will return in the End Times.

* And will fight against the Anti-Christ in the battle of Armageddon.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It is no honor for a parent of an Israeli soldier to have him/her dead in the line of duty.  They mourn their son/daughter and certainly there is no celebration. 

Palestinian parents as I said rejoice if their sons/daughters take some Jews with them in the course of suicide bombings.  The children are indoctrinated to hate Jews from day one.  It is in their school text books, tv programs etc.  It is an honor for a parent of a suicide bomber, not a shame or a tragedy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Your source is a hate site with no credibility.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Virginity is a big thing with all the Abrahamic religions.  Sucks mightily to be a woman in any of them.  Of course - virginity doesn't matter for men.
> ...



We're in agreement there Rosie and I agree it's probably hardwired.  The male animal wants to be sure that any children fathered are his.  Religions are the vehicles used to enforce it.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



I doubt most do.  Everytime I see this brought up - it's the same few tired examples used to try to make the argument that they "rejoice" in their children being killed by suicide bombs.  No one has ever been able to present anything more than anecdotal evidence that this is a widespread sentiment.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

We can always dredge-up a few dozen still-shots and video clips of Palestinian TV children's programming, featuring Jihadi and Martyrdom teachings, providing prima facie evidence that Hamas, Fatah, et al, have routinely attempted to brainwash Palestinian children into such behaviors, and setting the stage for peer pressure to make parents act against their inner feelings and their souls, and publicly praise such behaviors while privately living in terror for their children's lives and souls, in the face of such barbaric Jihadi-Martyrdom propagandizing...

If that would be of any help to the conversation...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I was trying not to embarrass you, Sunni. Your book has some mistakes.  Do you realize the angel that appeared to Miriam to tell her she was with child ( Jesus ) is recorded in your book as the "sister of Moses"...?!

  They had the wrong Mary  ( and you've got the wrong Jesus ) - there is a 1600 yr gap between Miriam the sister of Moses and Miriam the mother of Jesus.   True story.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Jeri has decided to avoid the above post #379.
> ...



Hypocrisy is what much of that is, and what I address is you applying a different standard for Jews and Muslims to satisfy.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Coyote is have a very hard time in understanding islamic culture and the concept 
of  MARTYRDOM in islam-----for that matter she seems to be having a hard time 
understanding the force of  "culture"  altogether----and SOCIETAL PRESSURE 

I do not doubt that  mothers in china mourned the daughters that THEY THEMSELVES 
killed -------SO?       the culture mandated the activity.      Islamic culture mandates 
that people  ACCEPT -----with a show of piety-----the martyrdom of their kids-----
and accept the rewards.      She does not want to accept the fact that it is those 
CULTURAL ISSUES   that   galvanize the activity and the most important social force--
THE MOTHERS,   are not objecting

      for the record-----girls in india----still proudly laud     SATI as some sort of noble 
                act---------and a few do it---GLADLY            (sorry cynical coyote----hindu 
                                                girls told me----proudly)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Front Page Magazine is not a hate site although I understand why some would hate to read it.  They put out some pretty embarassing facts about what has happened which is precisely why World Net Daily is accused of being a hate site - and isn't.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Coyote has a good heart and desires to believe the best in people.  Have a nice day everyone!  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Coming from you, Sherri, that is the very height of hypocrisy. 
 I shall leave it at that. Good day.

- Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You didn't embarrass me at all.

The Quran was sent to correct errors in the bible.

btw Miriam is the arabic word for Mary.


So again, how does the description of Jesus in the Quran that I have listed differ from the Biblical Jesus??  .    

.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




the koran is an atrocity------it glorifies rape and murder and has galvanized the 
murder of   HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS AND COUNTING

    the islamic  CONCEPT of jesus----is  OBSCENE     as is 1400 years of islamic 
       murder of christians         The genocide of christians in arabia as directed 
       by the rapist pig was an atrocity-------

       I read the koran as a kid of about 19.     I like old literature-----especially 
       the greek tragedies which always end with a PAYBACK against evil     
       I expected the rapist pig-----to get his INSIGHT into endless sin ----
       and I expected some sort of character developement-------like in the 
       literature of all civilized people------NOPE-----nothing. 
       Not only as a scriptural writing-----but as ANY writing---the koran is 
       AN ATROCITY         It culminates with something like  
               "you may not enjoy hacking people apart---but that is what 
                        your  'god'   wants you to do----then you get whories 
                                  forever"


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




This is really a slap in the face telling Jerimach that the Quran was sent to correct errors in the Bible.  If Mohammed had been born in Asia, he would have never have learned about the Bible.  Since, he lived among Christians and Jews and one of his wives were Jesus, of course he learned about it from the people in the area where he was living.  Could Mohammed have started a new religion if he lived among Buddhists and Hindus instead of Christians and Jews?  Why not tell us about that fake Gospel the Muslims have where even the bowel movements of Jesus are discussed?  Years ago another Muslim told the readers of a message board all about this, and perhaps you can be the Muslim to enlighten the readers of this board.  If I am not mistaken, it was called the Gospel of Thomas.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




jeremiah-----the concept that the bible----old and new  are utterly "corrupted"   is 
a very important central belief in islam.      If you learn anything about islam FROM 
a musim educated in an islamic land or system------one of the first things that you 
learn is that there are TENS OF THOUSANDS OF DIFFERENT "VERSIONS"   of the 
bible-------evil christians and jews keep changing them INCESSANTLY-----the idea is 
that the ORIGINAL   "bible"    is  the koran  

Long ago ----when I was young-----I got this information from a young pakistani 
surgeon------The 'thousands of versions'  thing.    He was VERY intelligent---and not 
exactly religious------but he KNEW that the bible comes in thousands of 
differing versions and is being constantly ----"changed"    It's  'gospel'  
amongst muslims.      My son----ended up in a special school for the very bright--
lots of the very bright-----are the kids of imported   "very bright" -------in the area 
in which we live-------his first ---"sit next to"  in chem class-----was a PAKISTANI 
very bright.       Every day my kid would come home and say   "you won't believe 
what siddique told me today"          among the things I wouldn't believe------
was  "THE THOUSANDS OF VERSIONS OF THE BIBLE"    thing and the "fact" 
that the koran-------which was actually not written until more than 100 years after 
muhummad died------is WORD FOR WORD-----exactly as muhummad heard it from 
GABRIEL------while not a word of the bible is in anyway  AUTHENTIC----even the dead 
sea scrolls are a  "FORGERY"            there is no reason to argue with any muslim 
on this issue-------IT IS A FIRM BELIEF


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote is have a very hard time in understanding islamic culture and the concept
> of  MARTYRDOM in islam-----for that matter she seems to be having a hard time
> understanding the force of  "culture"  altogether----and SOCIETAL PRESSURE



Rosie makes a lot of assumptions about other posters 



> I do not doubt that  mothers in china mourned the daughters that THEY THEMSELVES killed -------SO?



So?



> the culture mandated the activity.      Islamic culture mandates
> that people  ACCEPT -----with a show of piety-----the martyrdom of their kids-----
> and accept the rewards.      She does not want to accept the fact that it is those
> CULTURAL ISSUES   that   galvanize the activity and the most important social force--
> THE MOTHERS,   are not objecting



I have no problem with facing "facts" - you just need to provide "facts" - something from a reputable source besides hearsay and cherry picked videos that shows that the majority of Palestinian families celebrate their children being blown up and* the mother's do not object.
*


> for the record-----girls in india----still proudly laud     SATI as some sort of noble
> act---------and a few do it---GLADLY            (sorry cynical coyote----hindu
> girls told me----proudly)



Sorry assumptive Rosie, but I am familiar with the concept of sati.  For the record.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Sally, Sunni is right of course that the name Mary is the name for Miriam.  Both women shared the same name.  Which is why his Prophet got the two Mary's confused - 

He thought the sister of Moses who was also named Miriam ( Mary ) was the mother of Jesus ( Mary ) .  Mohammad did not realize that Mary the Mother of Jesus wasn't born until 1600 years after Moses sister, Miriam ( Mary ) was dead and buried!

   The amazing thing is it was a Jewish man who actually discovered the mistake and pointed out the - 1600 year Gap -  mistake Mohammad had made.  It is recorded in the Qu'ran just as Mohammad had thought he heard it from his travels during his caravan route days - the problem was he misunderstood and thought Moses sister was the mother of Jesus.

  That is a serious mistake in the Qu'ran and Sunni's claim that the Qur'an was sent to correct the bible is completely false. 

 The Qu'ran was written by a man who took bits and pieces of what he heard along his travels - and then made it into a religion of his own.  Some parts are directly lifted from the bible others were rewritten, revised, changed and some places as in the matter of Mary being recorded in the Qu'ran as Moses sister - blatant errors.... 

 I suppose this was God's gentle way of letting the Muslims know that if their prophet was mistaken on who the mother of Jesus was he could also be mistake about who Jesus was too.  Which is what I was pointing out to Sunni.  That Jesus is not Issa mentioned in the Qur'an.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

When people talk about describing Jesus or God or or any great religious figures that multiple groups incorporate into their faith - I always think of the story of the blind men and the elephant.  Each see's only a part of the whole even though they are examining the same thing.


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



According to Wikipedia, Mary is this in Arabic:  Mary (&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; Mar&#299;am in Arabic), 
It is not Miriam as Sunni Man claims.  I would think that Miriam is the Hebrew version of Mary, just like Maryam is the way girls are named in Persian.  It appears that there is more than one version of the Koran.
The Different Arabic Versions of the Qur'an - part 2: Are all Qur'ans the same?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

If Moses sister Miriam was the mother of Jesus and she was still a young girl, Moses would have had to have been alive too. If Moses were still alive Jesus would not have said Moses past tense as dead because Jesus was a sinless man according to Mohammad and could not have told a lie.  Furthermore if Moses were still alive then Jesus could not have referred to the prophets after Moses such as Isaiah, nor could he have referred to King David who would also have been after Moses.  The claim is obviously an error and Sunni will save himself much embarrassment by dropping the matter and accepting that his book is in error and so is its teaching of a false christ named Issa.  - Jeri


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> According to Wikipedia, Mary is this in Arabic:  Mary (&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; Mar&#299;am in Arabic), It is not Miriam as Sunni Man claims.  I would think that Miriam is the Hebrew version of Mary, just like Maryam is the way girls are named in Persian.


It is a translation and thus can be spelled several different ways.  .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> When people talk about describing Jesus or God or or any great religious figures that multiple groups incorporate into their faith - I always think of the story of the blind men and the elephant.  Each see's only a part of the whole even though they are examining the same thing.



In part this is true, Coyote. The only difference being that the Issa spoken of in the Qur'an is not the Jesus of the Bible.  The Jesus of the Bible was crucified on a cross by the Romans, he was buried, arose on the 3rd day from the grave -many witnesses saw him after the resurrection - then he ascended into heaven and was seated at the right hand of the father.   The account of this is not written in the Qur'an.  It is a mixture of fact, fiction, fable, poetic writings.  Not the historical Jesus of the Bible. If a truth is not 100% truth it is no longer the truth.  It must be completely true or it is a false Christ.  Same with a teaching. It must be 100% true in accuracy according to the Doctrine of Jesus Christ or it is not accepted as truth.  

It is written: 
Whosoever transgresseth, and abideth not in the doctrine of Christ, hath not God. He that abideth in the doctrine of Christ, he hath both the Father and the Son.  - 2 John 1: 9

The Qu'ran teaches that Allah did not have an only begotten Son and that Jesus is not the Son of God.  Therein the rejection of the doctrine of the Qur'an.  It came after and was again misunderstood by translation or hearsay back in 622 a.d. or somewhere thereabouts. 
 - Jeri

 p.s. I did respond to you and Sally as I cannot get into a dispute over these things with Sunni after I have already pointed it out.  Christians are not to argue the doctrine of Christ - just point it out and move on..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I see why Sunni is not undestanding what I am saying now!  I am talking about more than a name confusion here.  I am talking about getting the two women confused!  Here read this and I will get you the link.  One a direct quote from the Qu'ran the other is a direct quote from the Bible ( Torah - which some call the Old testament )

When the wife of Imran said, 'Lord, I have vowed to Thee, in dedication, what is within my womb. Receive Thou this from me; Thou hearest, and knowest.' And when she gave birth to her she said, 'Lord, I have given birth to her, a female.' (And God knew very well what she had given birth to; the male is not as the female.) 'And I have named her Mary, and commend her to Thee with her seed, to protect them from the accursed Satan.' S. 3:35-36 Arberry

Then she brought the child to her folk carrying him; and they said, 'Mary, thou hast surely committed a monstrous thing! Sister of Aaron, thy father was not a wicked man, nor was thy mother a woman unchaste.' S. 19:27-28

And Mary, Imran's daughter, who guarded her virginity, so We breathed into her of Our Spirit, and she confirmed the Words of her Lord and His Books, and became one of the obedient. S. 66:12

Compare this to what the Holy Bible says:

"Then Mary (Hebrew- Mariam), the prophetess, the sister of Aaron, took the timbrel in her hand&#8230;" Exodus 15:20

"The name of Amram's wife was Jochebed, the daughter of Levi, who was born to Levi in Egypt; and to Amram she bore Aaron and Moses and their sister Miriam." Numbers 26:49

"The children of Amram: Aaron, Moses, and Miriam. The sons of Aaron: Nadab, Abihu, Eleazar, and Ithamar." 1 Chronicles 6:3

"For I brought you up from the land of Egypt and redeemed you from the house of slavery, and I sent before you Moses, Aaron, and Miriam." Micah 6:4

"Miriam and Aaron spoke against Moses because of the Cushite woman whom he had married, for he had married a Cushite woman. And they said, &#8216;Has the LORD indeed spoken only through Moses? Has he not spoken through us also?" And the LORD heard it. Now the man Moses was very meek, more than all people who were on the face of the earth. And suddenly the LORD said to Moses and to Aaron and Miriam, &#8216;Come out, you three, to the tent of meeting.&#8217; And the three of them came out. And the LORD came down in a pillar of cloud and stood at the entrance of the tent and called Aaron and Miriam, and they both came forward&#8230; When the cloud removed from over the tent, behold, Miriam was leprous, like snow. And Aaron turned toward Miriam, and behold, she was leprous. And Aaron said to Moses, &#8216;Oh, my lord, do not punish us because we have done foolishly and have sinned. Let her not be as one dead, whose flesh is half eaten away when he comes out of his mother's womb.&#8217; And Moses cried to the LORD, &#8216;O God, please heal her--please.&#8217; But the LORD said to Moses, &#8216;If her father had but spit in her face, should she not be shamed seven days? Let her be shut outside the camp seven days, and after that she may be brought in again." So Miriam was shut outside the camp seven days, and the people did not set out on the march till Miriam was brought in again." Numbers 12:1-5, 10-15

It is very hard to accept the idea that the Quran wasn&#8217;t identifying Jesus&#8217; mother with the sister of Moses in light of the fact that both these Marys had brothers named Aaron and fathers named Imran/Amram! It is rather obvious to any unbiased reader that Muhammad has clearly confused the identity of Jesus&#8217; mother with the sister of Aaron and Moses. He mistakenly thought that the mother of the Lord Jesus was the sister of Moses and Aaron.

Some Muslims try very hard to get around this and have sought to refute the assertion that the Quran is mistaken:

http://www.answering-islam.org/Responses/Menj/sister_of_aaron.htm

I posted a link for Sunni in answer to his question on Moses sister not being the mother of Jesus.  It is was quite literally impossible.  1600 yr gap.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Mary, the Mother of Jesus and Sister of Aaron and Moses


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote is have a very hard time in understanding islamic culture and the concept
> ...




I did not see anyone claim that  NONE OF THE MOTHERS OBJECT-----however there is 
AMPLE EVIDENCE based on the  PUBLIC STATEMENTS BY MUSLIM LEADERS and the 
FACT  that girls who tie bombs to their asses  for the EXPRESS PURPOSE of murdering 
babies      are HEROINES  and that there are MANY schools and public places named for 
the sluts who so engage that the activity is  VERY MUCH ACCEPTABLE AND LAUDED 
IN THAT CULTURE --------a logical conclusion for all but the brain dead.

Long ago     I refused to endorse a child as "physically fit"   to take  BOXING LESSONS--
because the kid was ten years old and I ----AS A MOTHER OBJECT TO TEN YEAR OLD 
KIDS BOXING-----I would not allow my own child to engage in that sport--------however 
anyone who claims that  BOXING is not a prized sport in the USA-----just because 
there are a few mothers  (like me)  who object----is also brain dead.    -----

it is a fact that    GIRLS WHO TIE BOMBS ON THEIR ASSES FOR THE PURPOSE OF 
MURDERING JEWS ARE ISLAMIC NATIONAL HEROINES  <<<<irrefutable fact 
no matter what their mothers  "feel"


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> If Moses sister Miriam was the mother of Jesus and she was still a young girl, Moses would have had to have been alive too. If Moses were still alive Jesus would not have said Moses past tense as dead because Jesus was a sinless man according to Mohammad and could not have told a lie.  Furthermore if Moses were still alive then Jesus could not have referred to the prophets after Moses such as Isaiah, nor could he have referred to King David who would also have been after Moses.  The claim is obviously an error and Sunni will save himself much embarrassment by dropping the matter and accepting that his book is in error and so is its teaching of a false christ named Issa.  - Jeri


I have heard this false claim from Christians many times. It results from them not being able to read arabic or understand the languages phraseology.   .    


"It should be appreciated that naming descendants on the basis of past revered personalities has always been common practice and is often enshrined in tradition. Whether this be Mary, Moses, Aaron, John, Mark, Matthew, Luke, Paul, or Muhammad. 

There is no reason why Mary could not have a father by the name of Imran or why Mary's name was not kept because of the reverence for the sister of Prophet Moses. Similarly two individuals who bear the same name each having a brother and a father with the same name does not imply that they are therefore, the same individuals.

However, it is observed that to avoid any confusion the Quran is very particular not to confuse Mary (mother of Prophet Jesus) with the sister of Prophet Aaron. 

*Mary is mentioned numerous times throughout the Quran, but she is never referred to as the sister of Prophet Moses*, which would be expected if she was a literal sister of Prophet Aaron. 

In fact, the Quran appears to go out of its way to avoid the confusion by not naming the real sister of Prophet Moses so as not to confuse her with the mother of Prophet Jesus who may bear the same name. Furthermore, the father of Prophet Moses (pbuh) is not named by the Quran as 'Imran' so as not to confuse him with the father of Mary.

Therefore, the Quran is absolutely clear that Mary (mother of Prophet Jesus) is not synonymous with the sister of Prophet Moses as a person, albeit they may have the same name."

Mary - Sister of Aaron


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If Moses sister Miriam was the mother of Jesus and she was still a young girl, Moses would have had to have been alive too. If Moses were still alive Jesus would not have said Moses past tense as dead because Jesus was a sinless man according to Mohammad and could not have told a lie.  Furthermore if Moses were still alive then Jesus could not have referred to the prophets after Moses such as Isaiah, nor could he have referred to King David who would also have been after Moses.  The claim is obviously an error and Sunni will save himself much embarrassment by dropping the matter and accepting that his book is in error and so is its teaching of a false christ named Issa.  - Jeri
> ...


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If Moses sister Miriam was the mother of Jesus and she was still a young girl, Moses would have had to have been alive too. If Moses were still alive Jesus would not have said Moses past tense as dead because Jesus was a sinless man according to Mohammad and could not have told a lie.  Furthermore if Moses were still alive then Jesus could not have referred to the prophets after Moses such as Isaiah, nor could he have referred to King David who would also have been after Moses.  The claim is obviously an error and Sunni will save himself much embarrassment by dropping the matter and accepting that his book is in error and so is its teaching of a false christ named Issa.  - Jeri
> ...




Can you tell us what the Koran says about the Immaculate Conception (which has nothing to do with Jesus but with Mary)?  Another question is do Muslims also have The Feast of the Circumcision of Christ to commemorate the day on which he was circumcised?  I would think so since the Muslims are also circumcised.  I am also wondering if people  convert to Islam, is it a requirement for them to be circumcised so that they become the same as those born into Islam.  Perhaps it would have been better for Mohammed to pick up Zen Buddhism as his religion so that so many people would not have been murdered.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Can you tell us what the Koran says about the Immaculate Conception (which has nothing to do with Jesus but with Mary)?  Another question is do Muslims also have The Feast of the Circumcision of Christ to commemorate the day on which he was circumcised?  I would think so since the Muslims are also circumcised.  I am also wondering if people  convert to Islam, is it a requirement for them to be circumcised so that they become the same as those born into Islam.  Perhaps it would have been better for Mohammed to pick up Zen Buddhism as his religion so that so many people would not have been murdered.


1) Yes

Surah 21:91 and Surah 66:12

2) No

3) No

4) No


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell us what the Koran says about the Immaculate Conception (which has nothing to do with Jesus but with Mary)?  Another question is do Muslims also have The Feast of the Circumcision of Christ to commemorate the day on which he was circumcised?  I would think so since the Muslims are also circumcised.  I am also wondering if people  convert to Islam, is it a requirement for them to be circumcised so that they become the same as those born into Islam.  Perhaps it would have been better for Mohammed to pick up Zen Buddhism as his religion so that so many people would not have been murdered.
> ...




I think the answer to 4 should be yes.  Look at how peaceful the Dalai Lama is.  Plus you don't see the Tibetans putting bomb belts on themselves to kill innocent people.  It appears that they only harm themelves when they set themselves on fire as a form of protest.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Check out what the Buddhists are doing in Myanmar.

Proof positive that any religion has it's extremists.


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Now I have read that the Buddhists think that the Muslims are trying to take over in Myanmar.  I do agree that there are extremists in all religions, but can you tell us of other religions that are murdering innocent people in the name of their religion?  Perhaps the Buddhists are putting on bomb belts in southern Thailand to get back at the Muslims who are killing them there.  Do you know of any incidents of this happening in Thailand where the Buddhists are retaliating against the Muslims?  I find it strange that you jump in here, but I didn't see  you jump in when Sunni Man did his "Juden are like the SS Waffen" bit, especially when you must be intelligent enough to realize what is happening elsewhere in this world.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The Muslim community in Myanmar is very small and it's being attacked by the Buddhists for religious reasons.  Muslims haven't provoked it.

I find it strange Sally, that you seek to imitate Hossfly. It's odd really.  My guess is you have no creativity to invent an online persona or be yourself. My second guess is, you have no ability to comprehend an atrocity when it isn't done by Muslims.  You must be intelligent enough to realize what is happening elsewhere in this world. I suppose that if it isn't Muslim, it doesn't qualify as an atrocity.  Perhaps that is why you remain so silent at the horrors being perpetrated against women and children in the Congo or against Muslims in Myanmar. I guess if it's not commited by a Muslim it is of no account.

Now, let's move on Sally.  Perhaps you can enlighten me on another point.  See, I'm confused as to why you expect me to "speak up" when Sunni refers to "Juden" when I notice utter silence on your part when your buddies like Roudy or Rosie villify Muslims.  Perhaps there is a double standard at play that I fail to recognize while you are playing an imitation Hossfly role.


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




You seem to be fixated on Hossfly and myself.  I am sure that other readers here have seen me post on other boards and know that I am speaking the same as ever.  Perhaps you just don't like what Hossfly and I have to say, and that you prefer to hear what Sunni Man and Sherri have to say.  Maybe this is your double standard at play. 

I realize that there is plenty going on in this world, but isn't this the Middle East forum, and only people with their eyes shut don't see or want to see what is happening there.  Who do  you think are committing most of the murders in the Middle East?  It sure isn't the Buddhists, Christians or the Hindus.  Instead of buddying up to  Sunni Man and others of his mind set, show that you care about the people in Egypt, Yemen, Iraq, etc. who are bullied and murdered because of their religion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You could care less about the people in Egypt and Yemen and Iraq. You only address events there to demonize those you hate, Muslims.


----------



## Sally (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well, Mrs. Sherri, for someone who wants the readers to think she is a good Christian, you don't  seem to care about what is happening to the Christians in the Middle East.  All  you seem to want to do is demonize the Jews so you must hate them.  You appear to want to only make this forum about what is happening in one small area of the Middle East because of your hatred of the Jews and you could care less about what is happening to others in the Middle Eastern countries.  What do you care how many Christians are killed in Egypt.  If you can't demonize the Jews for this,  you say nothing.  If Christians in Iraq are murdered and  you can't demonize the Jews, you say nothing.  No doubt you would say nothing about anything that is happening in the entire Muslim world to Christians unless  you can blame the Jews for it because you hate them.  See, I can be just like you with your constant bellowing of "You hate Muslims."  I am sure the readers are weary of  your bellowing out the same stuff all the time like some maniac.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder if  Coyote has a link to some  information regarding  Myanmar buddhist 
hatred of islam based on ideology.     I cannot find it----Coyote claims that buddhists 
are oppressing muslims because that hate islam

I do have a tiny bit of insight into the conflict between TAMILS and BUDDHISTS---
in  Sri Lanka-----it is not based on ideological issues----it is a matter of power and 
economics   (sorry coyote-----I have had friends from Sri lanka and also tamils from 
India-------and one christian way back when the place was still Ceylon-----I will not name 
them and that which they told me would, logically--not be ON THE NET)


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> You seem to be fixated on Hossfly and myself.  I am sure that other readers here have seen me post on other boards and know that I am speaking the same as ever.  Perhaps you just don't like what Hossfly and I have to say, and that you prefer to hear what Sunni Man and Sherri have to say.  Maybe this is your double standard at play.


For a long time I thought you were Hossfly's sock.

You both have identical writing and syntax styles; long rambling posts with several, "why doesn't" and "we need to ask" disjointed paragraphs.  

But it is odd that Hossfly disappeared about the same time Sally appeared on the board.   ..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 13, 2013)

Whatever may be the truth about the poster calling himself or herself Sally, what is obvious is he or she or they post to try to divert attention away from the thread topic and Israels continuing human rights abuses in Palestine.

Chapter 5 of Goliath is entitled Hooligans

I start with where the chapter ends, in the next to last paragraph of Chapter 5 appears a quote of words said by Israels Foreign Minister Tzipi Livni, as Cast Lead was ending and as she took responsibility for the indiscriminate violence in Cast Lead, "Israel demonstrated real hooliganism during the course of the recent operation, which I demanded."

This chapter tells us the results of Israeli national elections on January 10, 2009, the Yisrael Beiteinu list wins third place ensuring Lieberman a decisive role in the new government. The biggest winner was the right wing Likud Party which gained 15 seats ensuring Netanyahu would be the next Prime Minister. 

Liebermans support comes from Russian immigrants and the youth. At the national convention for his party in Nazareth Illit, crowds of high school students appear chanting for death to Arabs and calling for citizenship to be taken away for disloyalty to the nation.  

An 18 year old student named Edan Ivanov tells a Haaretz reporter named Yotan Feldman the country needs Lieberman,  and he says as long as there are Arabs there, Israel cannot be a full democracy. 11th grade student Nicole Parnasi says any person who does not declare loyalty to the state should have their citizenship taken away. 

Leading up to elections and Cast Lead, a number of attacks by Israeli youths on Arabs occurs. On the eve before Holocaust Remembrance Day, Israeli youth gather into a club wielding mob and assault Arab youth in the mixed city of Acre, badly beating two Arab youth. In Tiberius, a mob chases Arab youths down the boardwalk. As some youth prepare for the Army, they engage in vigilante acts as seemingly a form of play acting.

How surreal all of this is, it is like Max Blumenthal goes back to a particular point in time and recreates the atmosphere for all of us at that place in time  so we can feel as if we we were there.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Whatever may be the truth about the poster calling himself or herself Sally, what is obvious is he or she or they post to try to divert attention away from the thread topic and Israels continuing human rights abuses in Palestine.
> 
> Chapter 5 of Goliath is entitled Hooligans
> 
> ...




Mrs. Sherri must think that most readers are interested in what she has written above.  As far as diverting, Mrs. Sherri wants to divert this forum from the Middle East forum to be a forum completely devoted to the issues of Israel and the Palestinians.  Can you answer why you are not on the forum which is for people to discuss Israel and the Palestinians?  Isn't is just marvelous how Mrs. Sherri keeps on talking about the alleged abuses committed by Israel, but she doesn't appear to care one bit of the abuses committed against others in Middle Eastern countries.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri ever took a trip to Iran to visit the in-laws (I have met women married to Muslim men who have done this), and she was in complete agreement with what the Ayatollahs were doing.  Perhaps she feels she is doing her bit for the extremist Muslims who want to destroy Israel by constantly bashing Israel.  I wonder how many forums she is on doing this.  A non-working woman her age usually hangs out during part of the day with friends who also do not work, go to the gym or out for long walks, etc., etc., but it seems that Mrs. Sherri's life is revolved around bashing the Jews and Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally or Hossfly should look at a map.

When he or she or they do this, he or she or they shall discover Israel and Palestine are in the Middle East.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally or Hossfly should look at a map.
> 
> When he or she or they do this, he or she or they shall discover Israel and Palestine are in the Middle East.




Perhaps Mrs. Sherri should look at a map and see that Egypt, Yemen, Iraq, the Gulf States, etc. are all in the Middle East and this is also what should be discussed on this forum.   Perhaps she is not interested in what is happening there, including the mistreatment and murder of her "fellow" Christians, but is obsessed with bashing Israel.  Now go ahead and bash some more, Mrs. Sherri.  Show the readers how obsessed you are with the Jews and Israel, and care nothing about the other people living in the Middle East.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Mrs. Sherri must think that most readers are interested in what she has written above.  As far as diverting, Mrs. Sherri wants to divert this forum from the Middle East forum to be a forum completely devoted to the issues of Israel and the Palestinians.  Can you answer why you are not on the forum which is for people to discuss Israel and the Palestinians?  Isn't is just marvelous how Mrs. Sherri keeps on talking about the alleged abuses committed by Israel, but she doesn't appear to care one bit of the abuses committed against others in Middle Eastern countries.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri ever took a trip to Iran to visit the in-laws (I have met women married to Muslim men who have done this), and she was in complete agreement with what the Ayatollahs were doing.  Perhaps she feels she is doing her bit for the extremist Muslims who want to destroy Israel by constantly bashing Israel.  I wonder how many forums she is on doing this.  A non-working woman her age usually hangs out during part of the day with friends who also do not work, go to the gym or out for long walks, etc., etc., but it seems that Mrs. Sherri's life is revolved around bashing the Jews and Israel.


Hossfly/Sally you sure spent an inordinate amount of time obsessing about what Sherri thinks and does in her personal life.

Just saying...........


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Oh,  no, not fixated.  Perplexed as to why, in a region where there is so much to discuss you would choose to imitate another poster's style and troll.

Just to be clear, I do understand your sole concern is atrocities commited by Muslims and your silence on non-Muslim atrocities (or atrocities commited on Muslims) speaks volumes.  

Some time, you should take a bold step and step out of your clubby little safe zone here and see what is going on in other parts of the world - for example the Congo, where women are so brutally raped as a consequence of ongoing civil war, that they need have their intestines reinserted and their bodies stitched back together.  Or Pakistan, where little girls get shot by Taliban insurgents for going to school.  Or India, one of the worst places to be a woman where rape is a huge problem, seldom prosecuted, and when conducted by the upper casts on lower casts - unreported.  It sucks to be a woman in many parts of the world, including many Islamic majority countries.  What a pity you overlook that.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Sherri must think that most readers are interested in what she has written above.  As far as diverting, Mrs. Sherri wants to divert this forum from the Middle East forum to be a forum completely devoted to the issues of Israel and the Palestinians.  Can you answer why you are not on the forum which is for people to discuss Israel and the Palestinians?  Isn't is just marvelous how Mrs. Sherri keeps on talking about the alleged abuses committed by Israel, but she doesn't appear to care one bit of the abuses committed against others in Middle Eastern countries.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri ever took a trip to Iran to visit the in-laws (I have met women married to Muslim men who have done this), and she was in complete agreement with what the Ayatollahs were doing.  Perhaps she feels she is doing her bit for the extremist Muslims who want to destroy Israel by constantly bashing Israel.  I wonder how many forums she is on doing this.  A non-working woman her age usually hangs out during part of the day with friends who also do not work, go to the gym or out for long walks, etc., etc., but it seems that Mrs. Sherri's life is revolved around bashing the Jews and Israel.
> ...



It appears to be their sole contribution to the forum.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Sherri must think that most readers are interested in what she has written above.  As far as diverting, Mrs. Sherri wants to divert this forum from the Middle East forum to be a forum completely devoted to the issues of Israel and the Palestinians.  Can you answer why you are not on the forum which is for people to discuss Israel and the Palestinians?  Isn't is just marvelous how Mrs. Sherri keeps on talking about the alleged abuses committed by Israel, but she doesn't appear to care one bit of the abuses committed against others in Middle Eastern countries.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri ever took a trip to Iran to visit the in-laws (I have met women married to Muslim men who have done this), and she was in complete agreement with what the Ayatollahs were doing.  Perhaps she feels she is doing her bit for the extremist Muslims who want to destroy Israel by constantly bashing Israel.  I wonder how many forums she is on doing this.  A non-working woman her age usually hangs out during part of the day with friends who also do not work, go to the gym or out for long walks, etc., etc., but it seems that Mrs. Sherri's life is revolved around bashing the Jews and Israel
> ...




If Sunni Man was observant, he would have observed that it was Mrs. Sherri who happened to start in again, and I just responded.  He must have a problem with this and wants Mrs. Sherri to say everything she wants to say and no one should interfere with what she has to say.  Remember, everyone, there are those here who want no one to respond to anything Mrs. Sherri spits out.  Furthermore, it seems that Sunni Man has not observed that Mrs. Sherri spends an inordinate amount of time obsessing about Israel and the Jews and really has nothing to say about the other countries in the Middle East even though this is the Middle East forum.  In fact, Sunni Man himself doesn't seem concerned with what is going on in the Middle East as long as his fellow Muslims become martyrs.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> If Sunni Man was observant, he would have observed that it was Mrs. Sherri who happened to start in again, and I just responded.  He must have a problem with this and wants Mrs. Sherri to say everything she wants to say and no one should interfere with what she has to say.  Remember, everyone, there are those here who want no one to respond to anything Mrs. Sherri spits out.  Furthermore, it seems that Sunni Man has not observed that Mrs. Sherri spends an inordinate amount of time obsessing about Israel and the Jews and really has nothing to say about the other countries in the Middle East even though this is the Middle East forum.  In fact, Sunni Man himself doesn't seem concerned with what is going on in the Middle East as long as his fellow Muslims become martyrs.


.............................^^^


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I hate to tell you, Coyote, but people who have seen me posting on other boards are probably laughing at you by thinking I am a troll and am imitating Hossfly.  I think the readers can see that you and your friends are in such ecstasy about it.  Of course I can see what is going on in other parts of the world, but this happens to be the Middle East forum as I have stated before.  If you have all the time, why not go to the Asia forum and you can talk all about India and Pakistan.  You can also go to the forum on Africa and tell all about what is happening there.  Be sure to mention the Christians which are being killed there by that extremist Muslim group.  Have I really been silent about the violence committed by Muslims on other Muslims?  I don't think so, especially when I see them blowing up each other plus innocent people in Iraq or Syria.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Sherri must think that most readers are interested in what she has written above.  As far as diverting, Mrs. Sherri wants to divert this forum from the Middle East forum to be a forum completely devoted to the issues of Israel and the Palestinians.  Can you answer why you are not on the forum which is for people to discuss Israel and the Palestinians?  Isn't is just marvelous how Mrs. Sherri keeps on talking about the alleged abuses committed by Israel, but she doesn't appear to care one bit of the abuses committed against others in Middle Eastern countries.  I wonder if Mrs. Sherri ever took a trip to Iran to visit the in-laws (I have met women married to Muslim men who have done this), and she was in complete agreement with what the Ayatollahs were doing.  Perhaps she feels she is doing her bit for the extremist Muslims who want to destroy Israel by constantly bashing Israel.  I wonder how many forums she is on doing this.  A non-working woman her age usually hangs out during part of the day with friends who also do not work, go to the gym or out for long walks, etc., etc., but it seems that Mrs. Sherri's life is revolved around bashing the Jews and Israel.
> ...


Hossfly has been in D.C. for a week celebrating Veteran's activities. He doesn't understand WTF your major malfunction is about. You confuse me with Sally because I've been following her posting for a dozen years. Get off that wagon.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly has been in D.C. for a week celebrating Veteran's activities. He doesn't understand WTF your major malfunction is about. You confuse me with Sally because I've been following her posting for a dozen years. Get off that wagon.


I guess it was the identical posting style and sentence structure that threw me.   .


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I'm glad to see you back.  I wouldn't be surprised if they were E-mailing each other saying what a good time they were having saying that I was you.  Hope you had a good time in D.C.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



So you are claiming Hossfly is imitating you then?  

"Have I really been silent about the violence committed by Muslims on other Muslims? " -  no just silent when the perps aren't Islamic.  Sorry for the confusion.

In the meantime, I'll eagerly await your discussion of violence committed by non-Muslims on the Africa forum.

On second thought....it will be a long wait won't it


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Yes, you and your friends must have had a rip roaring time writing each other about Hossfly and myself.  Hope this situation is cleared up by now.  Funny, but I don't think that anyone has seen you condemning what is going on in the rest of the Middle East with there being so many countries in that particular area.  Yes, it will be a long time for me as well as for you to get on the Asian and African forums since we don't have all the time in the world.  I was, however, on a Pakistan forum when the AOL boards were up and reported a lot of what was going on there.  You and  your friends here probably wouldn't have been happy with all the times the Hindus and an Ahmadiyya poster were blessing Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Yes, you and your friends must have had a rip roaring time writing each other about Hossfly and myself.  Hope this situation is cleared up by now.


Don't flatter yourself......I have never emailed or PM'ed anyone about you or your cyber clone sock Hossfly.

You're just Not that interesting.........


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you and your friends must have had a rip roaring time writing each other about Hossfly and myself.  Hope this situation is cleared up by now.
> ...




Now how would we know that?  Perhaps you are an expert in Taqiyya.  Thanks for showing the readers that you and your cyber friends are not happy with either what Hossfly or myself are posting.  It is so obvious.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Now how would we know that?  Perhaps you are an expert in Taqiyya.


Read my user name nitwit........it says Sunni Man not Shiite Man.

Taqiyya is practiced by the Shia not the Sunni.   .


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Now how would we know that?  Perhaps you are an expert in Taqiyya.
> ...




Sunni Man is trying so hard to convince us that Muslims never lie if they happen to belong to the Sunni cult.  Now, Sunni Man, unless some reader of this board happened to be in some intelligence agency checking up on the posters (which someone once posted years ago that an FBI friend told him that they did to see who was dangerous) and thought you were a person of interest, maybe then they could find out about E-mailing your friends.  As it is, as long as you sit quietly behind your computer conducting your Jihad, all is well.


----------



## Jos (Nov 13, 2013)

Radical Israeli-firster Jews are of more interest to *real *American Patriots


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Now how would we know that?  Perhaps you are an expert in Taqiyya.
> ...



Perhaps she's full of Shiite....you think?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Not happy?

No.  We are amused


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Now, Sunni Man, unless some reader of this board happened to be in some intelligence agency checking up on the posters (which someone once posted years ago that an FBI friend told him that they did to see who was dangerous) and thought you were a person of interest, maybe then they could find out about E-mailing your friends.


Now even your run-on sentences aren't making any sense.   .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Now how would we know that?  Perhaps you are an expert in Taqiyya.
> ...




Call it what you may------LYING for the glory of the rapist pig is considered 
NOBLE   amongst the dogs and pigs of mecca-----just as tying a bomb 
to the stinking ass of the daugher of a follower of the rapist pig for the 
purpose of murdering   KAFFIRIN is considered NOBLE        How many 
TAKFIRIN   did the SUNNI west pakistani army rape for the glory of the rapist 
pig -----in east pakistan in   1971????           1971 ----I learned quite a bit 
about islam from   SUNNI MUSLIMS that year


----------



## Jos (Nov 13, 2013)

Israeli Hasbara Bots May speak English, but they don't understand the use of everyday English


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Only a brain dead zionist lover would call 1+ billion muslim people a cult.   .


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



 Islam is by definition, a cult. 

CULT  Any group which has a pyramid type authoritarian leadership structure with all teaching and guidance coming from the person/persons at the top.

In furtherance of the cult definition: The group will claim to be the only way to God; Nirvana; Paradise; Ultimate Reality; Full Potential, Way to Happiness etc, and will use thought reform or mind control techniques to gain control and keep their members (forced prayer five times a day, being murdered for leaving the cult, for example).

All of Islam is a cult under the above strictures. There is a hierarchy of authority not in any way different from Scientology, for example. Muhammud (swish) is the authority who is dead, but the authority still comes from the "top" through that individual who is no more or less dead than L Ron Hubbard (except he has been dead a lot longer). That the religion confers a special status to these two authorities is of no consequence, as Scientologists confer a special status to their "spiritual leader" as well. Neither this fact nor the antiquity of the Islamist folk being dead (or for that matter the now thankfully dead Ayatolla Komeini or Muhammud's (swat),  "companions", is in anyway legitimized one over the other. BTW, each of these men have made grandiose claims of self-importance, each claiming those who follow different paths are doomed to eternal torment.

Lets take the cult definition one step further:

The group will have an ELITIST view of itself in relation to others, and a UNIQUE CAUSE. e.i. THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES RIGHT - everyone else is wrong. THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES DOING GOD'S WILL - everyone else is in apostasy.

Again, no religion claims itself secondary in comparison to its competition. That would dismantle the authority of the religion and in the case of islamism, the authority of the religion's inventor.

And one more because Im on a roll: ( They will promote their cause actively, and in doing so, abuse God-given personal rights and freedoms. This abuse can be THEOLOGICAL, SPIRITUAL, SOCIAL & PSYCHOLOGICAL.

Honestly, there is no more abusive politico-religious ideology than the one muhammud (schmuck), invented. 


:....  True story


.........


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> *Hey,  cuckoo, actually I meant sect*.  Since you hate the Shiites, you probably consider them a cult.  However, many in the U.S. would think that a grown up man would be brain dead to convert to Islam.   Now just sit quietly behind your computer. * You don't want the FBI checking up on you.*  I think we all have read enough about many converts becoming terrorists, even those who happen to live in the U.S..


So you write 'cult' but we are to guess that you mean 'sect'.??    .     


And what is it with you and your references to the FBI?

Our mosque has a great relationship with both the FBI and Homeland Security.

And I can assure you that any muslim who attends a mosque is already on their list.

True story..........


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> What is it with you and your references to the FBI?
> 
> Our mosque has a great relationship with both the FBI and Homeland Security.
> 
> And I can assure you that any muslim who attends a mosque is already on their list.



I'm actually delighted that law enforcement has infiltrated many Sunni/salafist/ wahabbi mosques. 

Islamist mosques are so often breeding grounds and assumed safe havens for the more excitable of the pious haters and wannabe killers. 


True story

........


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey,  cuckoo, actually I meant sect*.  Since you hate the Shiites, you probably consider them a cult.  However, many in the U.S. would think that a grown up man would be brain dead to convert to Islam.   Now just sit quietly behind your computer. * You don't want the FBI checking up on you.*  I think we all have read enough about many converts becoming terrorists, even those who happen to live in the U.S.
> ...



Cuckoo, can't you accept the fact that I meant sect, or is it because you lie so much that you are projecting onto me.  As I said, one poster had a friend in the FBI who told him that these forums were being monitored and that everyone posting had a file.  As long as you sit quietly and they think you are just a harmless buffoon conducting some sort of Jihad on these forums, they wouldn't put you on their watch list.  I am wondering, since you have claimed several times that I bore you, how come you don't put me on your ignore list with those other esteemed posters?  I have a feeling that even though some posters put other posters on ignore lists, they are still reading their posts out of curiosity.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with you and your references to the FBI?
> ...




I'm glad that they do because many of those picked up by our intelligence agencies have belonged to these mosques.  Years ago there was a story or a video about a mosque in England where terrorist acts were being planned.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Jos said:


> Israeli Hasbara Bots May speak English, but they don't understand the use of everyday English




Go have fun with your Shiite buddies and play some Taqiyya with them.  See who comes out the winner.  Make sure you speak in Farsi to them since you are so proficient, Mr. Gooz, just as an ex Iranian would be.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

...................................................^^^  I think Sally/Hossfly is losing it.......


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




The problem is that Sunni Man is such a proud Muslim convert that he will never believe anything is wrong with Islam.  Even if ex Muslims were in a room with him and gave him reasons why they dropped out, he would put his hands over his ears.  I don't think that anyone cares how people worship as long as they allow people who believe differently worship as they please and not try to harm people because of their beliefs.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> The problem is that Sunni Man is such a proud Muslim convert that he will never believe anything is wrong with Islam.  Even if ex Muslims were in a room with him and gave him reasons why they dropped out, he would put his hands over his ears.  *I don't think that anyone cares how people worship as long as they allow people who believe differently worship as they please and not try to harm people because of their beliefs*.


If you believe that........then why are you continually here denigrating muslims and Islam??

Or are you just a hypocrite............


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yep. The al quds (al kill kafir),  mosque in Hamburg, Germany was notorious as a meeting/ planning venue for the 9-11 Islamic terrorist attacks on New York.

As breeding  / training grounds for Islamic terrorists, I'm thankful law enforcement understands mosques are where we need to be vigilant.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that Sunni Man is such a proud Muslim convert that he will never believe anything is wrong with Islam.  Even if ex Muslims were in a room with him and gave him reasons why they dropped out, he would put his hands over his ears.  *I don't think that anyone cares how people worship as long as they allow people who believe differently worship as they please and not try to harm people because of their beliefs*.
> ...




I found the comment by Sunni to be laughable with reference to allowance for different beliefs. 

A fascist ideology such as Islam leaves no allowance for competing beliefs. Convert wannabes such as Sunni, being protected by the Great Satan, have never had to experience actually living in an islamist, totalitarian fear society. 

It's actually comedy gold being lectured on allowances for freedom of belief by a convert to a fascist politico-religious ideology.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni "taqiyya" boy claims to have me on ignore but he still reads my posts. 

I got a neg rep with his usual whining. I guess getting ripped a new one so often sent him scurrying.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> _Sunni "taqiyya" boy claims to have me on ignore but he still reads my posts. I got a neg rep with his usual whining. I guess getting ripped a new one so often sent him scurrying._


Fixed (offset)...


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*


Of course his comment was laughable.  Even though I had signed up for this forum about a year and a half ago, I didn't start posting until the other week, just lurked around now and then.  The hypocrite here is Sunni Man who can't seem to open his eyes to what his fellow Muslims are doing to others in the name of their religion.  Does anyone really think that Sunni Man would care if a million or two million Shiites died tomorrow at the hands of the Sunnis?  He would probably have a party.  He himself told us he wants to see the Shiites eliminated.  Such love these Muslims have for their fellow Muslims when they belong to different sects!!!  Maybe Sunni Man thinks that even if he doesn't become a martyr, he will get someone who looks like one of the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders to be his special concubine up in Paradise.  As for Sunni Man's question, perhaps we can turn that around and ask him why his and his friends here and all those who think the same as they do come to these forums to denigrate the Jews and Israel.  I have been on other forums in the past and have also lurked around other forums, and this certainly appears to be what is going on.*


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




gee sally,   Had I known you were out there   "lurking"   ---I would have posted 
with more enthusiasm       One of the prominent features of nazis-----is their FASCINATION 
with all things jewish------an example 
was   ADOLF EICHMANN who made a point of traveling to palestine.  ----he even memorized
some lines in Hebrew.     I found the same to be true of muslims I encountered----thru 
my life time,,   beginning as far back as 50 years ago.  -----muslims from countries that 
persently have no jewish population----"know"   all sorts of things about jews at a time 
when most  americans I knew------had no idea what a  "muslim"  is---or how it is different 
from a  "hindu"    or a martian.         Muslims are FASCINATED with jews


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Of course his comment was laughable.  Even though I had signed up for this forum about a year and a half ago, I didn't start posting until the other week, just lurked around now and then.  The hypocrite here is Sunni Man who can't seem to open his eyes to what his fellow Muslims are doing to others in the name of their religion.  Does anyone really think that Sunni Man would care if a million or two million Shiites died tomorrow at the hands of the Sunnis?  He would probably have a party.  He himself told us he wants to see the Shiites eliminated.  Such love these Muslims have for their fellow Muslims when they belong to different sects!!!  Maybe Sunni Man thinks that even if he doesn't become a martyr, *he will get someone who looks like one of the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders to be his special concubine up in Paradise.*  As for Sunni Man's question, perhaps we can turn that around and ask him why his and his friends here and all those who think the same as they do come to these forums to denigrate the Jews and Israel.  I have been on other forums in the past and have also lurked around other forums, and this certainly appears to be what is going on.


I specially like the part about the Dallas Cowboys cheerleader............


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that Sunni Man is such a proud Muslim convert that he will never believe anything is wrong with Islam.  Even if ex Muslims were in a room with him and gave him reasons why they dropped out, he would put his hands over his ears.  *I don't think that anyone cares how people worship as long as they allow people who believe differently worship as they please and not try to harm people because of their beliefs*.
> ...




Sally is very clear-----she objects to the fact that meccaist pigs murder people 
who do not adhere to their religion or wish to leave it.      Sally objects  to that 
which is disgusting filth as do all civilized people.    Sally does not "denigrate"  
muslims and islam-------like all civilized people she objects to the disgusting 
filth which koranic scholars have determined to be  "LAW"


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Of course his comment was laughable.  Even though I had signed up for this forum about a year and a half ago, I didn't start posting until the other week, just lurked around now and then.  The hypocrite here is Sunni Man who can't seem to open his eyes to what his fellow Muslims are doing to others in the name of their religion.  Does anyone really think that Sunni Man would care if a million or two million Shiites died tomorrow at the hands of the Sunnis?  He would probably have a party.  He himself told us he wants to see the Shiites eliminated.  Such love these Muslims have for their fellow Muslims when they belong to different sects!!!  Maybe Sunni Man thinks that even if he doesn't become a martyr, *he will get someone who looks like one of the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders to be his special concubine up in Paradise.*  As for Sunni Man's question, perhaps we can turn that around and ask him why his and his friends here and all those who think the same as they do come to these forums to denigrate the Jews and Israel.  I have been on other forums in the past and have also lurked around other forums, and this certainly appears to be what is going on.
> ...




Don't hold your breath because there will be no cheerleaders up there from any team.  The martyrs will find a black nothing; or if there is such a thing as reincarnation, they will come back as cockroaches and other insects for murdering innocent people.  Then people could just step on them.  Then you wouldn't have to be worrying about the Muslim paradise because there are no Chippendale hunks up there for you.

Since you have been posting "Ignore list: psycho irosie, retard Roudy, homo Hollie," I was hoping that you would call me a name and ignore me.  This way I could come back and call you a retarded homo plus whatever name you chose for me, and then end with psycho.   Remember to stay out of Muslim countries because they really, really have it in for Gays.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Don't hold your breath because there will be no cheerleaders up there from any team.  The martyrs will find a black nothing; or if there is such a thing as reincarnation, they will come back as cockroaches and other insects for murdering innocent people.  Then people could just step on them.  Then you wouldn't have to be worrying about the Muslim paradise because there are no Chippendale hunks up there for you.
> 
> Since you have been posting "Ignore list: psycho irosie, retard Roudy, homo Hollie," I was hoping that you would call me a name and ignore me.  This way I could come back and call you a retarded homo plus whatever name you chose for me, and then end with psycho.   Remember to stay out of Muslim countries because they really, really have it in for Gays.


Sally, I really don't understand why all the personal attacks against me?

Have I offend you in some way that makes you say such vicious things??    .


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold your breath because there will be no cheerleaders up there from any team.  The martyrs will find a black nothing; or if there is such a thing as reincarnation, they will come back as cockroaches and other insects for murdering innocent people.  Then people could just step on them.  Then you wouldn't have to be worrying about the Muslim paradise because there are no Chippendale hunks up there for you.
> ...



I guess it is OK for Sunni Man to say Rose is a psycho (and has aksi insinuated that she is a drunk), Roudy is retarded, and Hollie is a homo.  Maybe these are terms of endearment for Muslims.  I guess Sunni Man didn't want to say anything about how Muslim countries treat Gays.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> I guess it is OK for Sunni Man to say Rose is a psycho (and has aksi insinuated that she is a drunk), Roudy is retarded, and Hollie is a homo.  Maybe these are terms of endearment for Muslims.  I guess Sunni Man didn't want to say anything about how Muslim countries treat Gays.


I was specifically talking about you and your unwarranted personal attacks against me. 

I don't remember attacking you.  .


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it is OK for Sunni Man to say Rose is a psycho (and has aksi insinuated that she is a drunk), Roudy is retarded, and Hollie is a homo.  Maybe these are terms of endearment for Muslims.  I guess Sunni Man didn't want to say anything about how Muslim countries treat Gays.
> ...



If you can attack others, I would imagine others can attack you if they choose.  I wonder if by calling IRosie a drunk on several occasions, if you are trying to tell us you go to AA meetings?  So tell us something about how Gays are treated in Muslim countries since you are so busy in your tagline of calling Hollie a homo.  I was reading once how Muslims in Minnesota were throwing rocks at Gays there.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> If you can attack others, I would imagine others can attack you if they choose.  I wonder if by calling IRosie a drunk on several occasions, if you are trying to tell us you go to AA meetings?


Read irosies posts......she sounds mentally unstable.   .   

And Roudy and Hollie are just straight out haters.   .


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it is OK for Sunni Man to say Rose is a psycho (and has aksi insinuated that she is a drunk), Roudy is retarded, and Hollie is a homo.  Maybe these are terms of endearment for Muslims.  I guess Sunni Man didn't want to say anything about how Muslim countries treat Gays.
> ...



She's a troll, and that is evident when you look at the content of her posts, 90% of which are attacking specific members,  and her spontaneous appearance despite having registered over a year ago.  Ignoring her is your best bet


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > If you can attack others, I would imagine others can attack you if they choose.  I wonder if by calling IRosie a drunk on several occasions, if you are trying to tell us you go to AA meetings?
> ...



She doesn't read Rosie's posts.



Or, maybe she does.



Not sure which is worse.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> The problem is that Sunni Man is such a proud Muslim convert that he will never believe anything is wrong with Islam.  Even if ex Muslims were in a room with him and gave him reasons why they dropped out, he would put his hands over his ears.  *I don't think that anyone cares how people worship as long as they allow people who believe differently worship as they please and not try to harm people because of their beliefs.*



You know...that's what I believe.
It's what Sunni believes.  It's what most American's believe.

But is it REALLY what YOU believe?



I can only go by what you have posted so far and it certainly casts some doubt on your claim.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




Well damn Hollie.

Catholicism is a cult and I had no idea!

Mormonism is a cult...and it's the fastest growing religion!

And there's MORE!!!!!


We are inundated in cults!

But...we have a problem.

_CULT &#8211; Any group which has a pyramid type authoritarian leadership structure with all teaching and guidance coming from the person/persons at the top.
_

That isn't the case with Islam.  There is no one voice of leadership among the many groups, sects and mullahs.  If you claim that Mohammed is well, the same argument can be made for Jesus.
_
The group will have an ELITIST view of itself in relation to others, and a UNIQUE CAUSE. e.i. THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES RIGHT - everyone else is wrong. THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES DOING GOD'S WILL - everyone else is in apostasy._ -- Hollie, that fits all three Abrahamic religions.

I think this is just another example of stupidobigamus.  Islam, Christianity in general, and Catholocism (which actually more closely fits your definition) in particular are established - LONG established world religions.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



How nice that Coyote and Sunni Man stick up for each other (and of course they both stick up for Mrs. Sherri,) but they have a problem if someone sticks up for someone they dislake.  Thank you for exaggerating,  Coyote, about 90% of my posts.  It will show the readers that you are not really up and up.  When you think of all the viewers out there, any intelligent person would realize that there are many lurkers who don't feel like posting.  Maybe someday, like me, they will start to.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> She's a troll, and that is evident when you look at the content of her posts, 90% of which are attacking specific members,  and her spontaneous appearance despite having registered over a year ago.  Ignoring her is your best bet


Yea, she is definitely a troll.......but not a very good one.    .


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > If you can attack others, I would imagine others can attack you if they choose.  I wonder if by calling IRosie a drunk on several occasions, if you are trying to tell us you go to AA meetings?
> ...




You must think the viewers are that stupid that they don't realize who the mentally unstable one here is, and you both are enabling her.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



How nice that Sally seems incapable of speaking in first person.  Perhaps it's a speech impediment 

I understand perfectly about lurkers not wanting to post.  What's a bit more difficult to understand is when said lurkers do suddenly decide to post - it's to attack other members and to imitate the style of another member in those attacks.  Most lurkers, when they start to post, concentrate upon discussing issues rather than attacking members right off the bat.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but - I don't think so.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 13, 2013)

This thread is pure Muslim spin, with no facts to support it.  I will not participate here, and I suggest other thinking people do likewise.​ 





​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Oh, you poor dear. Youre trying so hard to lump Islamism in with other religions. What you carefully chose to avoid is that islam is a _politico-religious ideology_.

You will note that Islamism is unique in that its cult status is confirmed by several elements included in the cult definition, ie:, mind control techniques to gain control of the adherent and the very real threat of death for leaving the cult. Im sure that your madrassah makes you aware of apostasy and the punishment for same.

But more to the point, the islamist system for life is unique in that it defines every aspect of the moslems life. The upshot of this rigid literalism in Islam is that the koran and the hadith are not subject to the debate that one will find in the true (reformed) Abrahamic faiths. Islam is the most static of all the world's great faiths. Muhammuds (swish) syncretic politico-religious ideology are the beginning and end of the moslems worldview.  No matter what you're doing, however mundane, insignificant, or personal, if you're a Moslem, you must do it the way that the koran and the hadith have prescribed. I've often wondered if Muhammud (swish) was afflicted with some sort of obsessive compulsive disorder in light of the fanatic zeal with which he pontificated regarding all the facets and minutiae of ones life.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Nah...Hollie, the only thing I note is you are full of BS in trying to make a world religion fit your definition of "cult" while excluding other identical religions utilizing obvious anti-Islamic talking points.

Doesn't work.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that Sunni Man is such a proud Muslim convert that he will never believe anything is wrong with Islam.  Even if ex Muslims were in a room with him and gave him reasons why they dropped out, he would put his hands over his ears.  *I don't think that anyone cares how people worship as long as they allow people who believe differently worship as they please and not try to harm people because of their beliefs.*
> ...




Yeah, most Americans think like Sunni Man, that those Sunni terrorists are martyrs.  Thank you for showing everyone just what you are, Coyote.  Ever since my first post, the Three Stooges have given me the business.  Maybe the Three Stooges don't think the viewers have seen that.  I guess if I started posting that the Muslims are so angelic and would never think of harming anyone for their religious belief, the Three Stooges would love me.  However, only a blind person would not realize what is happening in the Middle East today as well as other Muslim countries.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > She's a troll, and that is evident when you look at the content of her posts, 90% of which are attacking specific members,  and her spontaneous appearance despite having registered over a year ago.  Ignoring her is your best bet [
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Ever since my first post, the Three Stooges have given me the business.  Maybe the Three Stooges don't think the viewers have seen that.  I guess if I started posting that the Muslims are so angelic and would never think of harming anyone for their religious belief, the Three Stooges would love me.  However, only a blind person would not realize what is happening in the Middle East today as well as other Muslim countries.


I think poor Sally got her feelings hurt..........


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since my first post, the Three Stooges have given me the business.  Maybe the Three Stooges don't think the viewers have seen that.  I guess if I started posting that the Muslims are so angelic and would never think of harming anyone for their religious belief, the Three Stooges would love me.  However, only a blind person would not realize what is happening in the Middle East today as well as other Muslim countries
> ...




Do you really think you Three Stooges actually affect me in any way?  I think the viewers have seen just what happened, that you Three Stooges don't want to see anything posted which is against the Muslims.  They sure most have gotten an eye opener that an American, even though you are a Muslim convert, would call those killed Sunni terrorists martyrs when they were just killers.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Nah...Hollie, the only thing I note is you are full of BS in trying to make a world religion fit your definition of "cult" while excluding other identical religions utilizing obvious anti-Islamic talking points.
> 
> Doesn't work.



"Identical religions"? You've been practicing your taqiyya, obviously.

The two true Abrahamic faiths are obviously different when compared to islam. 

I did a search and found no reports of heavily armed, pious Lutherans hunting down an apostate Lutheran. Similarrly,I found no articles describing apostate Protestants, Presbyterians or Catholics being murdered by an angry mob. 

Strange, that!

Whats not surprising is your typical retreat to personal attacks when youre arguments are bankrupt and indefensible. Infidels are aware that there is no separation of mosque and state in Islamevery last detail of human experience and endeavor is administered under sharia law. 

This is why Muslims say that Islam is not just a religion, but _a complete way of life_. That's what it is. How you go to the bathroom, make love to your spouse, punish those who transgress against God's will, give to charity (Islamic charity), go to war, eat, wash, borrow money, treat infidelsin short, anything you may do in the course of being aliveis strictly regulated by the sharia. Life for the Muslim is a complex series of bizarre rituals and habits that are commanded by muhammud (swat). Islam is the obsessive-compulsive disorder of religions.


We keep reading about these abominable acts of brutality targeting apostates, competing religions and their adherents. Moslems and even some of the Western media scramble, on cue, to assure us that we are not witnessing an established trend that we should worry about. In addition to the fact that they dishonestly and euphemistically call the monsters who do this "militants" they also have a hackneyed script which they read from each time another Islamic snuff film is made available on the internet.

Death cult apologists will often claim that killing a person for apostasy is not in register with Islamic doctrine. We don't even need to trouble ourselves with such mental gymnastics for this. Here is what the '_Umdat al-Salik_ (Reliance of the Traveller) manual of shari'ah law has to say on these two grave matters:

Justice
o8.0 APOSTASY FROM ISLAM (RIDDA)
(O: Leaving Islam is the ugliest form of unbelief (kufr) and the worst. It may come about through sarcasm, as when someone is told, "Trim you nails, it is sunna," and he replies, "I would not do it even if it were," as opposed to when some circumstance exists which exonerates him of having committed apostasy, such as when his tongue runs away with him, or when he is quoting someone, or says it out of fear.)
o8.1 When a person who has reached puberty and is sane voluntarily apostatizes from Islam, he deserves to be killed.

o8.2 In such a case, it is obligatory for the caliph (A: or his representative) to ask him to repent and return to Islam. If he does, it is accepted from him, but if he refuses, he is immediately killed. ...

o8.4 There is no indemnity for killing an apostate (O: or any expiation, since it is killing someone who deserves to die).


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since my first post, the Three Stooges have given me the business.  Maybe the Three Stooges don't think the viewers have seen that.  I guess if I started posting that the Muslims are so angelic and would never think of harming anyone for their religious belief, the Three Stooges would love me.  However, only a blind person would not realize what is happening in the Middle East today as well as other Muslim countries.
> ...



Well actually, it was you who slithered away and pretended to put people on an invented ignore list. 

Did you fragile, (impotent), converted islamo-feelings get hurt?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> "..._'Identical religions'?_..."


Yes. I found that 'equivalency' assertion rather troubling, myself, believing as I do that Islam is as much a collection of intolerant and dominance-seeking political and cultural and legal and lifestyle subsystems as it is a spiritual belief system, and believing, therefore, as I do, that Islam at-large is a cultural poison-pill and nearly entirely incompatible with Western culture and society and and traditions and values and law and safety.

But that's just me...


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > "..._'Identical religions'?_..."
> ...



Have you ever talked to Muslims here?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The Three Stooges is a television program...maybe you don't realize that...I know some folks get kind of confused with tv and reality...just sayin'


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Yep... a couple of dozen in the Chicago metro area over the past half-dozen years or so; a few man-in-the street types, but mostly social workers or medical pros or middle-managers.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I have as well.  None of them came off as "a collection of intolerant and dominance-seeking political and cultural and legal and lifestyle subsystems as it is a spiritual belief system" people.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> _I have as well.  None of them came off as "a collection of intolerant and dominance-seeking political and cultural and legal and lifestyle subsystems as it is a spiritual belief system" people._


American-ized ones living within largely infidel populations behave differently than those living in areas dominated by their co-religionists.

Also, generally speaking, the higher the level of education, the less likely (but not certainly) they are to be subject to past or future radicalization.

Gaggles of them, in the low-to-middle range of education and sentience, are a different animal; here, as well as in their own domains.

Or so my own observations and talks have led me to believe.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

It's not just "Americanized ones", though I agree - education is a factor.

It's a factor in many religions.


----------



## Sally (Nov 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nah...Hollie, the only thing I note is you are full of BS in trying to make a world religion fit your definition of "cult" while excluding other identical religions utilizing obvious anti-Islamic talking points.
> ...



Strange that... 

When you do a search and utilize cut and paste,  you really ought to cite your source:  The Punishment for Apostasy from Islam

You post a lot of words.  Yet none of it makes Islam any more of a cult than the other major world religions.  When it comes to rules on how to live your life - Judaism is a match.  When it comes to heirarchy and apostacy - look at Christianity, though thank goodness it's evolved away from killing apostates (didn't used to be that way).

Very lame.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

A review points out what frightens Zionists about Goliath is its *accuracy*.

"But*Goliath*is being attacked by gatekeepers unwilling to allow such a powerful narrative as what Blumenthal has fetched up to change public perception of what Israeli society is. *Part of what is frightening militant Zionists about Maxs in-depth documentation is his accuracy. *Eric Alterman,*even as he savaged the book, had to admit *Blumenthals accounts are mostly technically accurate.* Anshel Pfeffer, in an unsympathetic November 1st review in*Haaretz,*notes*as far as it goes, Goliath is pretty factual when it comes to providing the outline and main details of Loathing in Greater Israel.

FDL Book Salon Welcomes Max Blumenthal, Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel | Book Salon


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A review points out what frightens Zionists about Goliath is its *accuracy*.
> 
> "But*Goliath*is being attacked by gatekeepers unwilling to allow such a powerful narrative as what Blumenthal has fetched up to change public perception of what Israeli society is. *Part of what is frightening militant Zionists about Maxs in-depth documentation is his accuracy. *Eric Alterman,*even as he savaged the book, had to admit *Blumenthals accounts are mostly technically accurate.* Anshel Pfeffer, in an unsympathetic November 1st review in*Haaretz,*notes*as far as it goes, Goliath is pretty factual when it comes to providing the outline and main details of Loathing in Greater Israel.
> 
> FDL Book Salon Welcomes Max Blumenthal, Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel | Book Salon


"Palestinian" Arabs are not gatekeepers. What a shame that your rabid joooooo hatreds provides an allowance for fawning praise of Islamic terrorists.



Fatah defends glorifying terrorists on Facebook: "They are our role models.

Fatah defends glorifying terrorists on Facebook - PMW Bulletins



> Palestinian Media Watch has documented many times that Fatah continuously uses its "Main Page" on Facebook to glorify terrorists. Recently, Fatah used this Facebook page to praise a murderer of two as the "nation's symbol."




It is truly sick who islamists such as Sherri define as their heroes.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What I found lame was your weak attempt to sidestep the practice of forced religion that defines islam. 

Secondly, you for some reason, likely an inability to address the source, you missed the source I provided in connection with the islamist cult status and the penalty imposed for leaving the cult. 

 Here it is again for you: _Umdat al-Salik_ (Reliance of the Traveller) 


What an unfortunate thing that in the 21st century, the planet still must contend with a politico-religious ideology that has still not managed to claw its way out of the 7th century.



Muslim apostates threatened over Christianity 

Muslim apostates threatened over Christianity - Telegraph) 

In the West, capital punishment - the imposition of death for apostates - for such a personal and private matter as one's choice of religious belief strikes people as an absurdity and an abomination. But in the context of a _cult_ definition, it makes perfect "sense".


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2013)

COYOTE WINS...>>>>  the TOP PRIZE FOR VACUOUS PLATITUDES


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Again, if you are going to *cut and paste directly from the webpage* (which you did - word for word, symbols, punctuation and all) - link to it.  That is your source.  Not sure why you need to be so squirrelly about it.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Perhaps you can tell me all about the Christians in Canada, US, Australia, UK being threatened with death by local Muslims for apostacy - it being so frequent and all. 

As far as Muslims in other cultures and parts of the world - like blasphemy, the laws regarding apostacy are barbaric and need to be changed.  I'm all for secular systems of law and a total seperation of church and state.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The original source is: _Umdat alSalik_ (Reliance of the Traveller) .

That is basis for a cult that must use threats and intimidation to maintain its authority over a compliant populace.   


Why do you suppose that threats and intimidation are required to maintain adherents to a politico-religious ideology?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Whatever may be the truth about the poster calling himself or herself Sally, what is obvious is he or she or they post to try to divert attention away from the thread topic and Israels continuing human rights abuses in Palestine.
> 
> Chapter 5 of Goliath is entitled Hooligans
> 
> ...



More from Chapter 5

At schools, there are mock elections. Alex Miller, 28 year old Yisrael Beiteinu youth outreach coordinator comes to speak to students. He is the youngest person ever to serve in the Knesset. At a Tel Aviv high school he speaks. He promises to punish anti war protesters by stripping them of their citizenship rights. A teacher named Moshe Slansky stops Miller from speaking and tells the students if any of them repeat the undemocratic things Miller just spoke about on their exams points will be deducted from their grades. Haaretz reporter Feldman writes about this story and how the teacher is met with a hail of boos from her students. 

Cast Lead enter its final week and Gaza experiences a comprehensive slash and burn operation. 

80% of all arable farmland is destroyed.

The largest flour mill is bombed.

7 concrete factories are bombed.

A major cheese factory is shelled.

A chicken factory is shot up, killing 31000 chickens.

An Israeli tank gunner named Yeger tells Israeli filmmaker Kedar they shot at chicken coops for a few days. It was called "deterrent fire."

Cast Lead ends with 400 women and children killed by the IDF in Gaza and a total killed of 1400 who were mostly civilians and noncombatant members of Hamas. Israel suffered 15 casualties, 4 killed by other Israelis in friendly fire incidents. 

Hooligans, that chapter title, certainly very aptly  describes the acts of many Israelis during Cast Lead, in Gaza and in Israel.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That makes absolutely no sense. 

The source I supplied you is a part of islamist ideology and deals with adherents who otherwise would choose to make a decision about what, if any, religious belief they wish to embrace but cannot for fear of death.  

Other than to spam the thread, why are asking about something totally unrelated:  your spam comment regarding Christians?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



When you cut and paste from a webpage that had only SELECTED quotes from another source, and are too chicken shit to site the source, well - 'nuff said.

How does Islam differ from Christianity?  You are familiar with the history of Christianity, it's forced conversions, it's punishments for blasphemy and apostacy?  It ain't pretty.

So...what do you think - is Christianity a "cult" ?  Or - are you going to claim that the fact  it no longer does that (which might be because most Christian-dominated countries are also largely secular in governence) - suddenly and magically make it not a cult?

Your attempt to demonize Islam as a whole by calling it a cult is very transparent.  It certainly has it's issues - some very serious, which need to be addressed if it's to be a 21st Century modern religion - but it's not a cult.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2013)

One thing about linking to sites. I have a lot of problems with pasting links and transferring pictures. My links won't work sometimes unless you paste them in the search box.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I can understand your tender sensibilities are hurt when islamist ideology is subject to scrutiny. But that's no excuse for spamming the thread with irrelevant banter. 

It's just a fact that islamist ideology uses threats and intimidation to coerce adherents. The worst examples may be in places such as Pakistan and Iran but across the Islamist world,  people are subject to life threatening circumstances for making a choice about religious belief. There is nothing in Islamist ideology to allow for even the consideration of the tolerance and pluralism found in Western liberal democracies. And besides, in Islam, democracy is exemplary of the most heinous of all sins: shirk, which is positing anyone or anything as a challenge to muhammud's (swish) sovereign primacy, as delineated in the koran and sunnah.

The result of such rigid dogma and ruthless enforcement of that dogma is forcing people to cower under the very real threat of physical harm or death for making a personal decision. 

Such are the ruthless tactics of cults.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 14, 2013)

The weirdos who call Islam a 'cult' make me laugh.

Do they really believe referring to Islam as a cult is going to change anything?

Muslims could care less what these nitwits think about their religion.

Fact.........


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The weirdos who call Islam a 'cult' make me laugh.
> 
> Do they really believe referring to Islam as a cult is going to change anything?
> 
> ...



Does anyone really believe your nonsensical ignore list?

No!


True story, Stalker Man.


........


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The weirdos who call Islam a 'cult' make me laugh.
> 
> Do they really believe referring to Islam as a cult is going to change anything?
> 
> ...


I certainly dont think of Islam as a cult but it is right up there with Stormfront, Santa Claus and Obamacare.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The weirdos who call Islam a 'cult' make me laugh.
> ...


You left out zionism and the Holocaust.   .


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


You left out any attempt at a meaningful comment.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I very rarely watch television so I wouldn't know one reality show from another.  However, it appears you are watching too many children cartoons from those Arab propaganda T.V. stations.  Now I am wondering which of the Three Stooges you are?  Are you Moe, Larry or Shemp.  Strange thing bringing up a reality show when I think many of the viewers would think of the original Three Stooges when there was no television, and not the modern version.

Hitler wanted to kill the Three Stooges! - OMG Facts


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> I very rarely watch television so I wouldn't know one reality show from another.  However, it appears you are watching too many children cartoons from those Arab propaganda T.V. stations.  Now I am wondering which of the Three Stooges you are?  Are you Moe, Larry or Shemp.  Strange thing bringing up a reality show when I think many of the viewers would think of the original Three Stooges when there was no television, and not the modern version.


'Three Stooges' was a reality movie series about 3 juden in the 1930's-40's in America.   .     

btw  Why do you leave out the juden actor named Curly??


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2013)

Curly scared Silly-Sally


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The weirdos who call Islam a 'cult' make me laugh.
> 
> Do they really believe referring to Islam as a cult is going to change anything?
> 
> ...




try again sunni-------in islamic cesspits------a negative comment by a  "KAFFIR"  
on your sick cult  is construed as a  CAPITAL CRIME ------Your fellow cultists in Iran 
certainly did worry about the  OPINION of   British citizen---Indian born---SALMAN 
RUSHDIE   -------and there have been people found face down with knife in 
back for expressing opinions about your sick cult and its disgusting founder---
    "CARE LESS"??????


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

Jos said:


> Curly scared Silly-Sally



Oh, Joey, the Republican Guards are short of some men, and would like you to come back to Iran to help out.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I very rarely watch television so I wouldn't know one reality show from another.  However, it appears you are watching too many children cartoons from those Arab propaganda T.V. stations.  Now I am wondering which of the Three Stooges you are?  Are you Moe, Larry or Shemp.  Strange thing bringing up a reality show when I think many of the viewers would think of the original Three Stooges when there was no television, and not the modern version
> ...




I left out Curley because I wanted to only put in three names for you Three Stooges.  Which one are you?  Perhaps you are Curly and felt left out.  Isn't it strange how those who hate the "Juden" have enjoyed the "Juden" comedians!!!  

I'm too lazy to research it now, but i wonder if the Nazis wanted to kill that "Juden" Charlie Chaplin" for impersonating Hitler the same way Hitler had the Three Stooges on his hit list.
https://www.google.com/search?q=cha...6DJsTHiwK_sICgCQ&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=757&bih=336


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> Isn't it strange how those who hate the "Juden" have enjoyed the "Juden" comedians!!!


True, they do make the best comedians and are easy to laugh at.    .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it strange how those who hate the "Juden" have enjoyed the "Juden" comedians!!!
> ...




Humor-----like insight into the  FACT OF ONE's EXISTENCE-----is uniquely 
   HUMAN------animals---to wit---pigs and dogs ---do not do humor. ----
   One can observe an infant's intellectual developement by observing when 
   he begins to   JOKE   and how well he picks up subtleties.    
   Humor takes intelligence


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever may be the truth about the poster calling himself or herself Sally, what is obvious is he or she or they post to try to divert attention away from the thread topic and Israels continuing human rights abuses in Palestine.
> ...



"All this stands against the reality of what happened. When I interviewed Norman Finkelstein, the scholar and author last year for the*History News Network*he gave an overview of events. Among other things he explained, "About 1,400 Palestinians were killed and about 13 Israelis were killed. Of the 1,400 Palestinian casualties, about four-fifths were civilians and 350 children. In the case of the Israelis 10 soldiers were killed, (four of them by friendly fire) and three civilians.... After the massacre ended [then] Israeli Foreign Minister Tzipi Livni went on Channel 10 News in Israel and said 'Israel demonstrated real hooliganism during the course of the recent operation, which I demanded.'" ....-	Aaron Leonard"

Interview with Norman Finkelstein: The Goldstone recantation | rabble.ca


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Imploding the Myth of Israel

"I spent seven years in the Middle East as a correspondent, including months in Gaza and the West Bank. I lived for two years in Jerusalem. Many of the closest friends I made during my two decades overseas are Israeli. Most of them are among the Israeli outcasts that Blumenthal writes about, men and women whose innate decency and courage he honors throughout his book. They are those who, unlike the Israeli leadership and a population inculcated with racial hatred, sincerely want to end occupation, restore the rule of law and banish an ideology that creates moral hierarchies with Arabs hovering at the level of animal as Jews&#8212;especially Jews of European descent&#8212;are elevated to the status of demigods. It is a measure of Blumenthal&#8217;s astuteness as a reporter that he viewed Israel through the eyes of these outcasts, as well as the Palestinians, and stood with them as they were arrested, tear-gassed and fired upon by Israeli soldiers. There is no other honest way to tell the story about Israel. And this is a very honest book."

Imploding the Myth of Israel | PopularResistance.Org


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Gaza The smell of destruction


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Gaza The smell of destruction



When Islamic terrorists launch missiles at Israel, there will be a response designed to eliminate that threat.

This consistent pattern of behavior from the islamist terrorists in Gaza - attacking Israel and then whining about the inevitable beat-down - suggests the Islamic terrorists are self-destructive, stupid and prone to repeating self-destructive, stupid behavior.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Gaza The smell of destruction
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfRKrXEc5zE&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Do you happen to have pictures of the fine hotels and restaurants in Gaza?  After all, most of Gaza has not been destroyed.  By the way, why did your friends destroy those greenhouses?  I am sure that if someone visited Gaza and then visited Syria, they would see what real destruction is.  You still have not said why you are not posting on the Israel/Palestine forum since this is the topic which concerns you the most and, consequently, you keep on going back many years to show how "evil" those Zionists are when so much has happened in the Middle East since that time.  I would think that something like the following would concern you since most Iranians are Shia.
https://now.mmedia.me/lb/en/mena/520691-suicide-bomber-kills-15-worshipers-in-iraq


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza The smell of destruction
> ...





> By the way, why did your friends destroy those greenhouses?



Israel shuts off water, dries Gaza greenhouses


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza The smell of destruction
> ...



You really are right.  I watch Muslims post in USMB as if anything they  say will change what is going on in the real world.  9/11, the Boston  Marathon Bombings and a list of other terrorist acts seem to give  Muslims the false impression that somehow they are proceeding.

With the conversion of America's F-15 Eagles into drone controlled, we  will soon have over 200 drones.  That is enough to Nuke the entire  Middle East, and wipe out every major Muslim City without risking a  single American life.  We could hide our involvement behind NATO.  That  has worked many times in the past.

Now this is not America's first time at the rodeo.  To execute an action  such as this we need to sell the idea to the world.  It is not a hard  sell.  Nuke them, take the oil, and stop wasting time on these Muslim  idiots.  We will be able to make some real progress.  The citizens of  the United States have been ready for action for some time.  But, there  are a few countries like Russia and China that are not quite ready.   Here is a map of the region.  What geography do you think Russia and  China will want?  Keep in mind how thirsty China is becoming for oil,  and Russians always want more land.  A deal can be made after the Muslim  countries are gone, and the Muslims have no idea what is happening.  It  should be entertaining to see how the remaining Muslims will react when  their precious _Allah_ does not help them.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You whine like a petulant child, just as the Pal-arab beggars and squatters.

It's like listening to a 7 year old who has been scolded by a parent for not taking responsibility.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> Do you happen to have pictures of the fine hotels and restaurants in Gaza?  After all, most of Gaza has not been destroyed.  By the way, why did your friends destroy those greenhouses?  I am sure that if someone visited Gaza and then visited Syria, they would see what real destruction is.  You still have not said why you are not posting on the Israel/Palestine forum since this is the topic which concerns you the most and, consequently, you keep on going back many years to show how "evil" those Zionists are when so much has happened in the Middle East since that time.  I would think that something like the following would concern you since most Iranians are Shia.


And the Silly-Sally rambles on and on...........


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Do you happen to have pictures of the fine hotels and restaurants in Gaza?  After all, most of Gaza has not been destroyed.  By the way, why did your friends destroy those greenhouses?  I am sure that if someone visited Gaza and then visited Syria, they would see what real destruction is.  You still have not said why you are not posting on the Israel/Palestine forum since this is the topic which concerns you the most and, consequently, you keep on going back many years to show how "evil" those Zionists are when so much has happened in the Middle East since that time.  I would think that something like the following would concern you since most Iranians are Shia.
> ...



And as usual, you're too inept to even try and offer a coherent response.

True story    .........


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Do you happen to have pictures of the fine hotels and restaurants in Gaza?  After all, most of Gaza has not been destroyed.  By the way, why did your friends destroy those greenhouses?  I am sure that if someone visited Gaza and then visited Syria, they would see what real destruction is.  You still have not said why you are not posting on the Israel/Palestine forum since this is the topic which concerns you the most and, consequently, you keep on going back many years to show how "evil" those Zionists are when so much has happened in the Middle East since that time.  I would think that something like the following would concern you since most Iranians are Shia.
> ...



Is anyone surprised that one of the Three Stooges has shown up after I said something to the other Stooge?  So, Sunni Man, I noticed that you said on another forum that Hitler was misunderstood.  Naturally you would have made a good henchman for him. Sieg heil.  I wonder if Sunni Man has an 88 tatoo'd on his tushie in honor of his friend Adolph.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> When Islamic terrorists launch missiles at Israel, there will be a response designed to eliminate that threat.
> 
> This consistent pattern of behavior from the islamist terrorists in Gaza - attacking Israel and then whining about the inevitable beat-down - suggests the Islamic terrorists are self-destructive, stupid and prone to repeating self-destructive, stupid behavior.


The majority of the rocket attacks are in response to Israeli aggression.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > When Islamic terrorists launch missiles at Israel, there will be a response designed to eliminate that threat.
> ...



I understand. You have that goofy slogan saved as a Microsoft Word document and simply cut and paste it from thread to thread.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> I understand. You have that goofy slogan saved as a Microsoft Word document and simply cut and paste it from thread to thread.


No I don't.  Nice try, though.

As long as you keep pushing these bullshit lies, I'm gonna call you on them and set the record straight.

You can point to any rocket attack and I'll show you the Israeli aggression before that.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand. You have that goofy slogan saved as a Microsoft Word document and simply cut and paste it from thread to thread.
> ...



Sorry, Loinboy, why don't you go make us a list.

Save you Word document cut and paste slogan. You've spammed multiple threads with it already.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sorry, Loinboy, why don't you go make us a list.
> 
> Save you Word document cut and paste slogan. You've spammed multiple threads with it already.


How many threads have you pushed that lame tough guy rap?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Loinboy, why don't you go make us a list.
> ...



I'm waiting for your list.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> I'm waiting for your list.


I told you, name an event and I'll show you the Israeli act that preceded it.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for your list.
> ...



Sure you will. 

Make me a list.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

1400 lives Israeli war criminals took in Cast Lead.

And until the baby killing war criminal scum are brought to justice, there will continue to be talk about Cast Lead.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 1400 lives Israeli war criminals took in Cast Lead.
> 
> And until the baby killing war criminal scum are brought to justice, there will continue to be talk about Cast Lead.



I agree. The Islamic terrorist criminal scum who put babies in jeopardy by waging war from populated areas should be brought to justice. Many Islamic terrorists were brought to justice (.223 caliber justice), during the Israeli defensive operation nicknamed Cast Lead.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sure you will.
> 
> Make me a list.


Name me an event.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 1400 lives Israeli war criminals took in Cast Lead.
> 
> And until the baby killing war criminal scum are brought to justice, there will continue to be talk about Cast Lead.




115,000 have been murdered by your friends in Syria, and many of the 115,000 were babies and young children.  However, since the scum you adore have done this, it is nothing for people to think about.  Everyone should concentrate on the Cast Iron incident even though it happened quite a while back because Mrs. Sherri thinks this is more important than the tens of thousands who have been murdered by her friends in the last couple of years.

If you count up all the suicide and car bombings your friends in many locations
- have done where innocent people with their children have been murdered, it will no doubt come to well over the 1400 you are mourning.   These people do not count for Mrs. Sherri because the "evil Zionists" didn't do all this murdering.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Israelis shed the blood of the innocent and celebrate their acts of killing!

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Mr. Tinmore is going to prove to us from a legitimate source that his friends and relatives knew in advance that the water was going to be shut off so they destroyed the greenhouses first.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > 1400 lives Israeli war criminals took in Cast Lead.
> ...



Silly Sally,

Look at a map. 

Syria is not part of Palestine. 

And I expect if one spent some time digging through the literally millions of UN documents accumulated in the past 65 years of the Zionist ethnic cleansing experience in Palestine, we would find Israel has killed far more lives in the Middle East then constitute lives lost in Syrias relatively short lived civil war.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why would Gazans want the baby killing Zionist scums green houses?

I CERTAINLY would not!


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Of course you wouldn't want the greenhouses.  What would you do with them since you never get out of the house?  Meanwhile, your friendly scum could have left the greenhouses intact instead of destroying them like a bunch of maniacs and used them in the future.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Everytime they would look upon the baby killing Zionists' green houses, I expect they would remember their murdered children. 

Only a person without a heart or soul would want those greenhouses, only a Zionist would want those greenhouses.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I think by now the readers can see that Mrs. Sherri has nothing going for her in her day-to-day life except to obsess over Israel.  Her friendly Muslims have murdered so many children (Hindus, Christians, Buddhists, Jews and even Muslims), but she apparently closes her eyes to this because she only wants to blame the Jews and not anyone else.  Sick thinking on her part as anyone can see from her posts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

And all this BS about Gazans destroying the greenhouses is simply Zionist hasbara.

I am just reading excerpts from The Goldstone Report that states substantial portions of the greenhouses were destroyed by Israel in bombing in Cast Lead. 

"for the whole Gaza Strip an estimated 187 greenhouse complexes were either destroyed or severely damaged, representing approximately 30.2 hectares. Of all the destroyed greenhouses 68.6 per cent were in the Gaza and Gaza North Governorates; and*85.4 per cent were destroyed or damaged during the last week of the military operations."

About Mondoweiss | Mondoweiss


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The issue is Palestine, not Silly Sallys Muslim demonization fetish!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

"The 116-page report, "&#8216;I Lost Everything': Israel's Unlawful Destruction of Property in the Gaza Conflict" documents 12 separate cases during Operation Cast Lead in which Israeli forces extensively destroyed civilian property, including homes, factories, farms, and greenhouses, in areas under their control, without any lawful military purpose. Human Rights Watch's investigations, which relied upon physical evidence, satellite imagery, and multiple witness accounts at each site, found no indication of nearby fighting when the destruction occurred."

Israel: Investigate Unlawful Destruction in Gaza War | Human Rights Watch


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


The issue is not about Palestine. Put your garbage on the I/P forum.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Is this exclusively a Palestine board?  Perhaps the owners of these forums can make up a board just for you to post your ridiculous obsession.  By the way, doesn't the Affordable Health Care Act cover mental illnesses.  Take advantage of it.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And all this BS about Gazans destroying the greenhouses is simply Zionist hasbara.
> 
> I am just reading excerpts from The Goldstone Report that states substantial portions of the greenhouses were destroyed by Israel in bombing in Cast Lead.
> 
> ...



Of course there are other sources than Mondoweiss.
Looters strip Gaza greenhouses - World news - Mideast/N. Africa | NBC News


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The 116-page report, "I Lost Everything': Israel's Unlawful Destruction of Property in the Gaza Conflict" documents 12 separate cases during Operation Cast Lead in which Israeli forces extensively destroyed civilian property, including homes, factories, farms, and greenhouses, in areas under their control, without any lawful military purpose. Human Rights Watch's investigations, which relied upon physical evidence, satellite imagery, and multiple witness accounts at each site, found no indication of nearby fighting when the destruction occurred."
> 
> Israel: Investigate Unlawful Destruction in Gaza War | Human Rights Watch




Naturally Mrs. Sherri doesn't care about the Christians who have lost everything in Syria and are now refugee.  She doesn't even care that the Christians who are still there are being threatened to convert to Islam.  What will the church ladies in her town think about that?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > And all this BS about Gazans destroying the greenhouses is simply Zionist hasbara.
> ...


Looks as though American Jews donated $14 million dollars to build 3,000 greenhouses and Sherri's Zionist scum looted and destroyed them. Tsk, tsk. What a shame.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is the link to Executive Summary of Goldstone Report.

A/HRC/12/48 of 23 September 2009


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Israel destroyed them in Cast Lead.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is the link to Executive Summary of Goldstone Report.
> 
> A/HRC/12/48 of 23 September 2009


Bunkum.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

The Goldstone Report reported on Israel&#8217;s widespread destruction of Gaza&#8217;s Greenhouses.

"1021. The Mission also reviewed satellite images showing significant destruction of greenhouses throughout Gaza. In total, it is estimated that over 30 hectares of greenhouses were demolished; 11.2 hectares were destroyed in Gaza City and 9.5 hectares in north Gaza.*The Mission found that the large-scale and systematic destruction of greenhouses was not justified by any possible military objective...."

Go to UN Document and download full Goldstone report , PDF file, and read Paragraph 1021, excerpt above.


A/HRC/12/48 of 23 September 2009


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

I choose to believe The Goldstone Report and HRW about Israel destroying the greenhouses in Gaza  and reject Christian Zionist posters stories.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I choose to believe The Goldstone Report and HRW about Israel destroying the greenhouses in Gaza  and reject Christian Zionist posters stories.




Was Goldstone and members of the HRW right there to see Israel destroying the greenhouses?   You can reject any stories you want to as we can also reject the stories you put up.  It works both ways.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Gaza desperately short of food after Israel destroys farmland

Saturday 31 January 2009*

"Although international and local officials are still gathering figures, they believe that scores, perhaps hundreds, of wells and water sources have been damaged and several hundred *greenhouses* have been levelled, as well as severe damage inflicted on 60,000-75,000 dunums of Gaza's 175,000 dunums (44,000 acres) of farmable land."

The article points out there was  the physical damage done by Israeli bulldozers, as well as bombing and shelling, and the land has been contaminated by munitions, including white phosphorous, burst sewerage pipes, animal carcasses and even asbestos used in roofing. There was extreme damage In many places. For example, in Jabal al-Rayas, once a thriving farming community, every single  building  was knocked down, and even the cattle were  killed and they were  left to lie rotting in the fields by the IDF.  Gaza was left desperately short of food after Israels  destruction.

Gaza desperately short of food after Israel destroys farmland | World news | The Observer


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I choose to believe The Goldstone Report and HRW about Israel destroying the greenhouses in Gaza  and reject Christian Zionist posters stories.
> ...



Why should I believe a word from a member of a cult called Christian Zionism?

Your words have no credibility for me.

And I post my sources, multiple human rights groups and NGOs who carry out investigations and news sources who reported on Cast Lead like The Guardian who wrote of Israel levelling /destroying  hundreds of greenhouses in Gaza in Cast Lead.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Remember, affordable mental health care will now be available.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Gaza desperately short of food after Israel destroys farmland
> 
> Saturday 31 January 2009*
> 
> ...



Millions and millions of Muslims are actually skin and bones from starvation in other countries, and I don't think anyone has seen a skin and bones Gazan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Well, you and your cult friends should seek help.

As for me, I shall keep on bringing Truth into the Light about what is happening in Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza desperately short of food after Israel destroys farmland
> ...



Every single one of those 1400 Gazans Israel killed in Cast Lead is nothing but bones today.

Israel took their lives from them.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I think if a psychiatrist were reading your posts, he would wonder if there was a mental  health facility near you.  So tell us why you don't want to bring the Truth into the Light about what is happening in Muslim countries.  I guess you don't care about either the Christians or the Muslims who are suffering because you can't blame their suffering on the Jews.  Your only purpose in life is to blame the Jews for something.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




I think if a psychiatrist were reading your posts, he would wonder if there was a mental  health facility near you.  So tell us why you don't want to bring the Truth into the Light about what is happening in Muslim countries.  I guess you don't care about either the Christians or the Muslims who are suffering because you can't blame their suffering on the Jews.  Your only purpose in life is to blame the Jews for something.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


The Hebrew name Peleshet (&#1508;&#1500;&#1513;&#1514; P&#601;lésheth)  usually translated as Philistia in English, is used in the Bible more than 250 times.  Not "Palestine".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The word Jew did not appear in Bible texts until the 18th Century, in revisions of Biblical texts dating back to the 18th Century.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Every single one of those 1400 Gazans Israel killed in Cast Lead is nothing but bones today_..."


I'll bet their ghosts are wishing that Hamas hadn't started lobbing rockets again, yes?



> "..._Israel took their lives from them._"


A 100-to-1 kill-ratio vis-a-vis Israeli casualties is pretty doggone impressive, isn't it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 14, 2013)

100 to 1 was not the killing ratio.

But a person taking pride in such a ratio tells me everything in the world I need to know about that person and their lack of morality.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I'm not a Bible expert as you are, but it seems to me that Jesus mentioned the Jews.
John 4:22 You Samaritans worship what you do not know; we worship what we do know, for salvation is from the Jews..

I wonder if Mrs. Sherri is knowledgeable about the different versions of the Koran since she is into revisions of probably all the holy writings of the different religions.


----------



## Sally (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 100 to 1 was not the killing ratio.
> 
> But a person taking pride in such a ratio tells me everything in the world I need to know about that person and their lack of morality.



Since you are so good in math, could you tell us the ratio of the people killed so far in  Syria compared to the people killed in the Cast Iron incident?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 14, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 100 to 1 was not the killing ratio.
> 
> But a person taking pride in such a ratio tells me everything in the world I need to know about that person and their lack of morality.


Warfare, and war-like retaliatory and fire-suppression and asset-destruction operations, are a nasty, bloody business, and success is measured in (1) destroyed capabilities and (2) body-bags.

Israel has a far more efficient and lethal military than the idiots who keep launching rocket-barrages against her.

100-to-1 kill-ratios are a gauge of efficiency in killing.

Morality has nothing to do with it.

If the Palestinians do not wish to be on the receiving end of 100-to-1 kill-ratios, then they must stop firing rockets into Israel.

Stop the rockets and the IDF stops the killing.

Keep firing rockets and the killing continues.

Entirely your side's choice.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > 100 to 1 was not the killing ratio.
> ...


And that's Muslim killing Muslim.

They hate each other even more than they do Jews and Christians, sometimes.

They are their own worst enemy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Every single one of those 1400 Gazans Israel killed in Cast Lead is nothing but bones today_..."
> ...



Indeed.

Super mooch, Israel, has all the latest weaponry where the Palestinians are a virtually defenseless civilian population.

It is like shooting fish in a barrel.

Brave the IDF are.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Let's hear it for all those Christians killing each other in Mexico.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Actually, it is your heroes Hamas, who are responsible for the dead Palis.   

But cheer up. Your Hamas heroes will define the dead Pals as martyrs.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> Was Goldstone and members of the HRW right there to see Israel destroying the greenhouses?


Were you there to see they didn't?




Sally said:


> You can reject any stories you want to as we can also reject the stories you put up.  It works both ways.


Except you reject them for no reason.

At least *Sherri *has evidence that shows your claim is bullshit.

You reject the story, even though you have no evidence that might indicate the story to be false.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 15, 2013)

Gaza looters destroy Palestine Authority property - Wikinews, the free news source


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Looters strip Gaza greenhouses - World news - Mideast/N. Africa | NBC News

Palestinian looters strip Gaza greenhouses.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

The Goldstone Report states destroyed greenhouses were viewed by satellite.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Goldstone Report states destroyed greenhouses were viewed by satellite.



Stupid is as stupid does, Sherri.

Maybe the joooooos control the satellites, too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

The Truth is the IDF has been destroying greenhouses in Gaza for years, in military strikes predating Cast Lead even.

And this devastation is recorded forever in satellite images 


Imaging Notes Magazine ||

"Israeli troops pulled back from Tel al-Sultan on May 21. Over the next few days, the most extensive property destruction was at two large agricultural areas full of greenhouses, both more than one kilometer from the border and not near any settlements. &#8216; Ala al-Din Faiz Buraika watched the destruction from his home adjacent to the western-most agricultural area when it began on May 20.*"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

"No one could get out or in, tanks were surrounding the area,&#8221; he told Human Rights Watch. &#8220;They surrounded Tel al-Sultan and cut it from the town. They used bulldozers and tanks, with Apaches [helicopters] protecting them from above. They spent three days destroying the greenhouses, which grew onions, melons and flowers.&#8221; Human Rights Watch inspected both agricultural areas in Tel al-Sultan. Both were devoid of any greenhouses; only ruptured earth littered with metal and glass remains.*"

This article includes satellite images before and after the destruction by the IDF of greenhouses in Gaza.

Figure 3 contrasts before and after satellite images of the agricultural area west of Tel al-Sultan, recording this damage.

Imaging Notes Magazine ||


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Satellite images record the Truth about the IDF destruction of greenhouses.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satellite images record the Truth about the IDF destruction of greenhouses.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3JI-axaRF4]Rachel Corrie - Interview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Satellite images record the Truth about the IDF destruction of greenhouses.
> ...



She got what she deserved.  Stand in front of a bulldozer and you are begging to be killed, particularly as she knew the controller was not able to see her.  

The Israeli army's report [seen by The Guardian], said:

The army was searching for explosives in the border zone when Corrie was "struck as she stood behind a mound of earth that was created by an engineering vehicle operating in the area and she was hidden from the view of the vehicle's operator who continued with his work. Corrie was struck by dirt and a slab of concrete resulting in her death.... The finding of the operational investigations shows that Rachel Corrie was not run over by an engineering vehicle but rather was struck by a hard object, most probably a slab of concrete which was moved or slid down while the mound of earth which she was standing behind was moved. (The Guardian, April 14, 2003).[11]

On June 26, 2003, The Jerusalem Post quoted an Israeli military spokesman as saying that Corrie had not been run over and that the operator had not seen her:

The driver at no point saw or heard Corrie. She was standing behind debris which obstructed the view of the driver and the driver had a very limited field of vision due to the protective cage he was working in.... The driver and his commanders were interrogated extensively over a long period of time with the use of polygraph tests and video evidence. They had no knowledge that she was standing in the path of the tractor. An autopsy of Corrie's body revealed that the cause of death was from falling debris and not from the tractor physically rolling over her. It was a tragic accident that never should have happened.

The classified IDF report made no mention of the pathologist's conclusion.[50]

Howard Blume told that IDF stated:

[a bulldozer with 2 crews] was engaged in "routine terrain leveling and debris clearing", not building demolition. Quoting from the IDF report, Corrie died "as a result of injuries sustained when earth and debris accidentally fell on her.... Ms. Corrie was not run over by the bulldozer," he added, IDF also claimed she was possibly "in a blindspot for the bulldozer operators and "behind an earth mound", so they did not see that she was in harm's way.[51]

Rachel Corrie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> "..._Stand in front of a bulldozer and you are begging to be killed, particularly as she knew the controller was not able to see her_..."


Bad break for a sweet, well-intentioned but misguided and politically-arrogant young woman.

Nature de-selected her.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Yeah, given that they've kicked Arab ass on multiple occasions, against very long odds - yeah, they are brave.

And, Hamas, et al, have enough automatic small-arms, RPGs, anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles, and enough short and medium-range rockets to choke a horse.

They are far from defenseless... they just don't have or operate the heavy stuff.

And yet, they're foolish enough to keep launching rocket-barrages against a nearby military power that *DOES* have the heavy stuff.

Not the brightest crayons in the box.

Don't want to be in the barrel?

Don't fire the rockets.

Simple.

Their choice.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Stand in front of a bulldozer and you are begging to be killed, particularly as she knew the controller was not able to see her_..."
> ...




You will notice that every time they bring up Rachel Corrie, they never see fit to mention that an armed terrorist was hiding in the offices of the ISM, the radical group to which Rachel Corrie belonged.  This terrorist then went and blew himself up in a restaurant.  I guess the people that he managed to kill and wounc mean nothing to the crowd who always spit out about Rachel Corrie.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Those are Godless drug-gangs fighting each other; most of whom haven't seen the inside of a church since they were baptized - if then.

The fighting in Syria, on the other hand, is primarily between factions of Muslims in good standing, and even carries some hint of Sectarianism in the range of motives and backers for that fighting.

Entirely non-viable equivalency. There are others, to be sure, but they're few and far between, and infrequent enough so they are not rendered as stereotypical, as it the case with Sunni and Shia. But, this one? Fail.

Oh, and, BTW, Tinny... although I had no problem in noting the Muslim-killing-Muslim bloodbath in Syria, I did not see fit to serve-up 'clapping' iconography alongside the observation. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


I was not aware of that. I've never been sufficiently interested in the wrap-around details to go looking, quite honestly, but, if that's the case (and I have no reason to doubt you on that score, then) that is, indeed, an interesting sidebar-fact about the case. Thanks.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Years ago there was a poster whose young cousin  was in this restaurant with her parents, and the young girl had to have her leg amputated, undergo several surgeries, but unfortunately died.  There was also an American documentary maker in their filming.  He was severely injured, but wanted to go back to the States for rehabilitation.  There was a thread on a Bronx Board asking for donations for him from those who knew him from the Catholic High School he had attended.  My computer is acting up this morning, so just Google Mike's Place Bombing, and you can read all about it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Crock of crap post.



> anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles



How many tanks (and bulldozers) and airplanes have Hamas taken out?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Hossfly,

We have heard about this Zionist fantasy revolving around Mikes Place from you for years, and never do you have a link, you never do and some things never change.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




I don't know...     how many?         You remind me of my youth-----way back in 
1967-----the Egyptian army was    ARMED TO THE TEETH ---by  the USSR.   
ALL KINDS OF STUFF-------hundreds of shiny new tanks------some sort of special 
on the shoulder   rifles that  could take down   elephants and planes-----even  
special   Russian Military experts  RIGHT THERE IN THE FIELD   with the egyptian 
army.  

     Thus it was not all that surprising when the Egyptian news source claimed  
     HUNDREDS OF ISRAELI PLANES DOWN -------if I remember correctly---Israel 
     claimed only two.       I was young------and into COMPROMISE----so I assumed 
     -----well-----about 100 Israeli planes down

well---it turned out that with all them SHINY NEW SHOULDER THINGS that shot down 
elephants and planes-------only a few Israeli planes went down------some people 
blamed it on the fact that the   Russian military guys could not speak arabic      ???  

maybe  Mr tin  ----knows-------what are the gazans doing with all those 
weapons?            They certainly know how to launch  baby brain smashing nail 
bombs---------but they are good for nothing other than smashing baby brains


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> She got what she deserved.  Stand in front of a bulldozer and you are begging to be killed, particularly as she knew the controller was not able to see her.
> 
> The Israeli army's report [seen by The Guardian], said:
> 
> ...


That's bullshit!  They were trying to bulldoze down the house of a Palestinian doctor.  The operator had a conversation with her just moments before he deliberately ran her over.  Then he stopped and backed up onto her one more time.

God-damn, the shit you people come up with.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I'm afraid that for tinny, and the other haters, life for them will always be a series of disappointments, failures and regrets that their jooooo hating fantasies aren't fulfilled.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I was not aware of that. I've never been sufficiently interested in the wrap-around details to go looking, quite honestly, but, if that's the case (and I have no reason to doubt you on that score, then) that is, indeed, an interesting sidebar-fact about the case. Thanks.


Too bad that "no reason to doubt" doesn't swing both ways in your world.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> I'm afraid that for tinny, and the other haters, life for them will always be a series of disappointments, failures and regrets that their jooooo hating fantasies aren't fulfilled.


You call other people "haters", yet you spew hatred in every single post.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid that for tinny, and the other haters, life for them will always be a series of disappointments, failures and regrets that their jooooo hating fantasies aren't fulfilled.
> ...



You typically are clueless.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> You typically are clueless.


And right there you proved my point.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid that for tinny, and the other haters, life for them will always be a series of disappointments, failures and regrets that their jooooo hating fantasies aren't fulfilled.
> ...



And she cannot learn how to spell Jew either.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Not really.

Cross-out the disputed missile references and it's golden, and rock-solid.

Stop firing rockets, and the killing stops. 



P F Tinmore said:


> > anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles
> 
> 
> How many tanks (and bulldozers) and airplanes have Hamas taken out?


Rueuters has been reporting shipments of anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles from Libya to Hamas, for years. The Israelis assert this. The PA denies it.

As to how many planes or tanks have been taken-out by such weapons, I have seen no references to quantities nor condition nor age, but I do not believe that a single plane nor tank has been taken-out by Hamas using such munitions.

Then again, if they aim such weaponry with the same skill with which they negotiate and fight, then missing by a country mile, over and over again, is well within the realm of possibility - even likelihood... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If they have them, they have them... if they don't, they dont. They've still got a big enough arsenal to choke a horse.

The rest of the post stands intact.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Rueuters has been reporting shipments of anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles from Libya to Hamas, for years. The Israelis assert this. The PA denies it.


What's wrong with that?

Don't they have a right to defend themselves?

Weapons are the usual way one does that, you know.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Looks like Mrs. Sherri thinks she is the English teacher here.  Many of your friends here make mistakes in spelling and grammar, and only a petty person would point it out.  As far as haters go,  you can count yourself as one of the biggest haters on this board.  No matter what is happening in the different Arab countries with regard to innocent people, be they Muslims or Christians, being murdered, all  you want to do is bash the Jews.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware of that. I've never been sufficiently interested in the wrap-around details to go looking, quite honestly, but, if that's the case (and I have no reason to doubt you on that score, then) that is, indeed, an interesting sidebar-fact about the case. Thanks.
> ...


I don't know what that means, in this context.

Its usage was an implicit: "_I do not know you and have not been tracking your posts very well to-date but I'm sure that such a claim is easy enough to substantiate through online research, and I really don't feel like digging into that new sidebar just now, so, reasonably confident - based upon what I've seen of your online personality manifestation to date - that you would not voice such a claim that could so easily be set aside with quick research if it were not true, I'll give you the benefit of a doubt until such time (if ever) as you are ever caught egregiously bullshitting, and I will at present accept what you say as a likely truism, in the narrow and modest context of the present exchange - subject to a right to change my mind later, if I subsequently learn otherwise._"

The phrase: "_I  have no reason to doubt you on that score._" seemed a little more succinct.

And, do I more frequently extend the 'benefit of a doubt' to those whose views more closely align with my own, than I do to those whose views run contrary to my own?

Yep. I do it all the time. Both consciously and unconsciously.

We all do, to some extent or another.

It's just that some of us have more trouble admitting it than others.

It's just that some of us allow that to functionally impede us more often than others.

It's part-and-parcel of the human condition.

So long as we're honest about it, and compensate as best we can when it threatens to impair judgment or functionality in some important matter, it's well within the range of normal thought and behaviors.

Nothing to be ashamed of.

Just watched with a careful eye.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Not to mention having zero sense of humor, so that an obviously intentional and humorous spelling of 'jews', directed against Jew-haters, as a comical poke in the ribs, totally escapes her.

Ordinarily, my money would be on the person merely behaving in an obtuse manner and _feigning_ a lack of a sense of humor.

That is not where I would place my money-bet, in this instance.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Rueuters has been reporting shipments of anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles from Libya to Hamas, for years. The Israelis assert this. The PA denies it.
> ...


That was served-up as counterpoint to Tinny's propagandist contention that Hamas et al are 'defenseless', to use his verbiage.

I did not comment upon the rightness nor wrongness of Hamas possessing them, nor imply such.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


As Sally said in her last post, Google "Mike's Place".


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I don't know what that means, in this context.
> 
> Its usage was an implicit: "_I do not know you and have not been tracking your posts very well to-date but I'm sure that such a claim is easy enough to substantiate through online research, and I really don't feel like digging into that new sidebar just now, so, reasonably confident - based upon what I've seen of your online personality manifestation to date - that you would not voice such a claim that could so easily be set aside with quick research if it were not true, I'll give you the benefit of a doubt until such time (if ever) as you are ever caught egregiously bullshitting, and I will at present accept what you say as a likely truism, in the narrow and modest context of the present exchange - subject to a right to change my mind later, if I subsequently learn otherwise._"
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree with that, except for the part about _"compensating as best we can"_.  I don't see that in your posts.

   I think you think, "It's a human condition" and as such, I'm under no obligation to issue out equal "doubts of reason".  Sometimes you do, most of the time you don't.  But that's just my observation.

Only you know whether I'm right or wrong on this.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> That was served-up as counterpoint to Tinny's propagandist contention that Hamas et al are 'defenseless', to use his verbiage.
> 
> I did not comment upon the rightness nor wrongness of Hamas possessing them, nor imply such.


They're defenseless in the way if Israel wanted to bring the entire might of their military down on Gaza, there's nothing Hamas could do about it.

But generally speaking, I would not say they're defenseless.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > That was served-up as counterpoint to Tinny's propagandist contention that Hamas et al are 'defenseless', to use his verbiage.
> ...



How curious that Israel acts with such restraint. In spite of continual attacks upon its citizens, Israel chooses to act in measured responses to islamist terrorist attacks.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Massacring 344 children in Cast Lead is not what I call acceptable restraint by Israel, nor is it action lawful under intl law, nor is it proportionate response to indiscriminate rockets that have killed no more than 36 Israelis in the past decade!

Seems I overstated fatalities quiet a bit,  if we were to accept Wikipedia as a source, that is, they report the number of Israelis killed by rockets  since 2001 is 13, not 36.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



She is either too lazy or doesn't want to hear the truth.  Additionally, let's face it.  She doesn't care about innocent people being harmed if she can't blame Israel for it.  For all we know, she herself might hide some terrorists in her own home if they were willing to take out some Jews for her.

Mike's Place suicide bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mike's Place suicide bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What does this have to do with the thread topic?


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Poor Mrs. Sherri.  She doesn't seem to comprehend that since Rachel Corrie was brought up once again, the story about the bombing at Mike's Place is very relevant to this.  I guess it doesn't bother her that even an innocent American was badly wounded by one of her terrorist friends.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Massacring 344 children in Cast Lead is not what I call acceptable restraint by Israel, nor is it action lawful under intl law, nor is it proportionate response to indiscriminate rockets that have killed no more than 36 Israelis in the past decade!
> 
> Seems I overstated fatalities quiet a bit,  if we were to accept Wikipedia as a source, that is, they report the number of Israelis killed by rockets  since 2001 is 13, not 36.


The phony melodrama makes you look even more pompous than usual.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Massacring 344 children in Cast Lead is not what I call acceptable restraint by Israel, nor is it action lawful under intl law, nor is it proportionate response to indiscriminate rockets that have killed no more than 36 Israelis in the past decade!
> 
> Seems I overstated fatalities quiet a bit,  if we were to accept Wikipedia as a source, that is, they report the number of Israelis killed by rockets  since 2001 is 13, not 36.



Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That is the link for that Wikipedia article, I thought the number was higher than 13, if anyone has a source reporting a higher figure, please provide it. I am not convinced at all, any longer, that Wikipedia is a particularly credible source.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



A suicide bombing in Israel has nothing whatsoever to do with the deliberate Israeli killing of American activist Rachel Corrie. She was trying to stop the unlawful home demolition of a Palestinian doctor in Gaza.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

Silly-Sally the anti-American could care less about a U.S. citizen murdered by the Israeli's.

She only cares about the deaths of fascist juden.   .


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Silly-Sally the anti-American could care less about a U.S. citizen murdered by the Israeli's.
> 
> She only cares about the deaths of fascist juden.   .



My dear Terrorist Lover (and that includers Mrs. Sherri who lapped up your post and had to thank you), a wife of a career military man is certainly a good American.  Now remember, since the Intelligence Aganeices pick up Muslims right and left (and many are converts like Sunni Man), I hope Sunni Man and Mrs. Sherri don't get any ideas and sit quietly behind their computers conducting their Jihad against the Jews.

I think the readers are smart enough to pick up that Mrs. Sherri and Sunni men could care less about the innocent people their fellow Muslims are murdering.  It doesn't matter if the murdered are Christians, Muslims, Buddhists, Jews or Hindus.  All they want to do is constrantly accuse the Jews and Israel.  Speaking of fascists, Sunni Man, you were the one on another forum who said that Hitler was misunderstood.  What a good Nazi you would have been.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> My dear Terrorist Lover (and that includers Mrs. Sherri who lapped up your post and had to thank you), a wife of a career military man is certainly a good American.


Just because a military guy picked you up at brothel and married you so that you wouldn't have to stay in that sordid lifestyle.

Doesn't make you now some kind of super patriotic American.    .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > My dear Terrorist Lover (and that includers Mrs. Sherri who lapped up your post and had to thank you), a wife of a career military man is certainly a good American.
> ...




sunni-----I understand that today is friday----but you are not supposed to talk to the 
sluts back there during the  Khutbah jumaat-----save it for later ------give the guy up 
front a chance to fling feces ---------it excites her


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> How curious that Israel acts with such restraint. In spite of continual attacks upon its citizens, Israel chooses to act in measured responses to islamist terrorist attacks.


Continuing an "occupation" for 47 years, blows your "restraint" right out of the water.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > How curious that Israel acts with such restraint. In spite of continual attacks upon its citizens, Israel chooses to act in measured responses to islamist terrorist attacks.
> ...



Whining on behalf of beggars and squatters?

What you aren't able to address is the measured retaliation that Israel has used in response to islamist terrorist attacks. 

Reduces your apologetics for islamist terrorists to mere drivel.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_Massacring 344 children in Cast Lead_..."


"Massacring" or merely the party proximally responsible for the deaths of 344 children, many or most as unintended collateral casualties, and spread across the region being contested and over three weeks of operations?

And that's not even subtracting the large numbers of children whose families lived in close proximity to war-assets (rocket-launchers, operational bases, sniper-posts, weapons caches, headquarters and leadership cadre) which Hamas had so callously and cynically embedded amongst its own civilian population in de facto if not de jure violation of the Geneva Conventions and protocols governing the use of human shields and other similar positioning in order to discourage enemy fire against those assets.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Whining on behalf of beggars and squatters?
> 
> What you aren't able to address is the measured retaliation that Israel has used in response to islamist terrorist attacks.
> 
> Reduces your apologetics for islamist terrorists to mere drivel.


I find your racist hatred disgusting.

But your posts do show the world that the problem is "you fuckers", not the Palestinian's.

All the hate and all the violence begins and ends with you and the fucked up humans that think the same way you do.  

You are a fuckin' hater to the core.  You take away their land.  You take away their identity.  You take away their suffering.  You make life so hard for them, that you hope they'll just go away.  And then, you turn around after all that and say that they're trying to "wipe you out".

You are just a fucked human being!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Whining on behalf of beggars and squatters?
> ...


What race is her hatred against, O Captain Knowledge?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> What race is her hatred against, O Captain Knowledge?


Screw your semantics!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "_Massacring 344 children in Cast Lead_..."
> ...


Gaza is one of the most densely populated enclaves on the planet.

So the claim the Freedom Fighters are hiding behind human shields is ludicrous.   ..


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Then why don't the soldaten move the civilians away from the fighting like civilized armies do? Any particular reason for herding women and children around "fighting men"?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


The 'Human Shield' claim is just another IDF lie so that they can bomb  indiscriminately and carry out their genocide on the Palestinian people.   .


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Then why don't the soldaten move the civilians away from the fighting like civilized armies do? Any particular reason for herding women and children around "fighting men"?


Because they can't.  Israel controls all the borders and pressures Egypt to do what they want on the other one.  They can't leave.  Gaza is the largest open air prison in the world.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Then why don't the soldaten move the civilians away from the fighting like civilized armies do? Any particular reason for herding women and children around "fighting men"?
> ...


Can't even move the civilians a mere 5 miles away from the fighting? Sounds like piss-poor planning.
You've been *BRAINWASHED* my little chickadee. I found out by accident the secret process used to brainwash gullible people such as yourself. Want me to reveal the secret?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


If they moved them 5 mi. they would be in Israel.   .


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Then the wouldn't be human shields. Right?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Nope.

They would be dead because the IDF would have shot them for trying to escape from the Gaza prison.   .


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Sorry.

I call bullshit.

All one need do is to go to the Google search engine, type-in Gaza, and zoom-in and out of the full-screen satellite imagery readily accessible online.

There are hundreds upon hundreds of farm-fields and patches of wasteland on which to shuffle-around rocket launchers and the like.

And there are plenty of places in the southern portion of Gaza, further from the Israelis, in which to chase-out civilians and to move-in weapons-caches and operational bases and headquarters.

Not to mention failing to make good provision for shifting civilians around when Hamas move war-assets into a neighborhood, in order to put as much distance between those assets and civilians as possible.

To say that Hamas uses Human Shields, in a strictly Legal sense, would, quite possibly, be incorrect, given that there is little or no evidence that Hamas has forced/compelled those civilians to remain nearby those war-assets once they've been moved-in, however, given that they have no place to go, if Hamas does not find safe alternative quarters for them, for the duration of the time that those assets are positioned nearby, that's just about as good as being 'forced' to remain next-door anyway, for all practical intents and purposes.

To say that Hamas uses Human Shields, in an ethical and practical sense, would, quite possibly, be entirely accurate and correct, insofar as they cynically and intentionally embed war-assets within civilian neighborhoods with the express hope that the proximity of such civilians will minimize the chances of an IDF strike against such assets...

Ludicrous?

Hardly.

Accurate and truthful?

Absolutely.

Next slide, please.

And, of course, they can always stop firing rockets against the Israelis altogether, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Bill Moyers grills Goldstone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iya6reWxxg0]Bill Moyers: Richard Goldstone's (1) UN Report on Israel / Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM4x_YCJppg]Bill Moyers: Richard Goldstone's (2) UN Report on Israel / Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD-SFXpXqGU]Bill Moyers: Richard Goldstone's (3) UN Report on Israel / Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6CAYrANXSI]Bill Moyers: Richard Goldstone's (4) UN Report on Israel / Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiZfvC0_7vs]Bill Moyers: Richard Goldstone's (5) UN Report on Israel / Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I call bullshit.
> 
> ...


And just what is your position on the IDF's use of _*"johnnies"?*_


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


.............^^^ You sound exactly like the Israeli juden parsing terms and obscuring the facts with pseudo legal nonsense.

The bare truth is that Israel is a fascist apartheid state hell bent on committing genocide on the Palestinian people in order to steal the remaining land.   .


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



"Genocide" on an expanding population of beggars and squatters?

You have simply co-opted the nonsense that Sherri screeches on about.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> "Genocide" on an expanding population of beggars and squatters?
> 
> You have simply co-opted the nonsense that Sherri screeches on about.


Which is a lot better than your no sense.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Don't worry, IRosie.  He had the transgender operation and now is sorry he had his equiment cut off so he is letting his frustration come out.  He was told that Islam hates Gays so he figured if he made himself into a woman, he would see a lot of action with guys.  The problem is that he is as homely as a woman as he was as a man.
Cuba Hotels - Booking Cuba hotels - Meliá Cuba Hotels


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> "..._You sound exactly like the Israeli juden parsing terms and obscuring the facts with pseudo legal nonsense. The bare truth is that Israel is a fascist apartheid state hell bent on committing genocide on the Palestinian people in order to steal the remaining land._"


Translation:

"_OK, Kondor, you called bullshit on my protestations that there was no place other than embedded within populated zones, in which to position rocket launchers and other assets, and, to my misfortune, you presented a cogent argument that there was, indeed, much empty land available in which to position such war-assets without Hamas risking their civilian population._"

Thus endeth the lesson.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "_And just what is your position on the IDF's use of 'johnnies'?_"


I don't know what a 'johnny' is in this context but I am guessing that you are referring to the use of Human Shields by the IDF? If true, then, I find that _equally_ reprehensible.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > "_And just what is your position on the IDF's use of 'johnnies'?_"
> ...


Allow me to enlighten you on what a "johnnie" is, from the boots on the ground that use them...




> _Testimony 1  Human Shield
> 
> *People are called Johnnie. Theyre Palestinian civilians in Gaza neighborhoods. In checking out houses, we send the neighbor in, the Johnnie,   *When necessary, combat helicopters are called in to fire anti-tank missiles at civilian homes. Then send a Johnnie in to check for dead and wounded.
> 
> Human shields were also used to check for booby-traps and perform other services. *Sometimes the force would enter while placing rifle barrels on a civilians shoulder, advancing into the house and using him as a human shield. Commanders said these were the instructions and we had to do it. *_


...BTW, it's nice to see you condemn both sides for using these tactics, even though there is no evidence Hamas has deliberately done this.  The Goldstone Report did mention that Hamas could've of done more to protect civilians, but didn't find any evidence where they deliberately put them in harms way.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > "Genocide" on an expanding population of beggars and squatters?
> ...


WhIch is your way of sidestepping as you're unable to make a coherent argument.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._Allow me to enlighten you_..."


Human Shield and front-line combat-zone Gofer; figured it was sumfin' like that.



> "..._even though there is no evidence Hamas has deliberately done this_..."


Hamas has deliberately and routinely positioned war-assets right alongside civilian living quarters and facilities, and there is a *TON* of evidence along *THOSE* lines.

Such positioning is *ALSO* against the Geneva Convention and constitutes the use of their civilians as *DE FACTO* Human Shields it not *DE JURE* ones.

And with their *OWN PEOPLE*, no less, rather than the Enemy - risking civilian men, women and children, young and old, indiscriminately, and on a *COLOSSAL* scale compared to the occasional individual Johnny put under compulsion by some wrong-headed IDF squad leader...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Human Shield and front-line combat-zone Gofer; figured it was sumfin' like that.
> 
> Hamas has deliberately and routinely positioned war-assets right alongside civilian living quarters and facilities, and there is a TON of evidence along THOSE lines.
> 
> ...


Then why don't you "pony up" that ton of evidence?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> WhIch is your way of sidestepping as you're unable to make a coherent argument.


I've made several, which you're unable to rebut.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > WhIch is your way of sidestepping as you're unable to make a coherent argument.
> ...


You give yourself credit for nothing.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> "..._You have been reported_..."


No doubt.

In any event, if Sunni Man is allowed to cast sexual innuendo in the direction of Sally and her husband without let or hinderance, then, it should be equally permissible to counterpoint on that same level, casting similar innuendo at Sunni and his clan.

What's good for the goose...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> You give yourself credit for nothing.


I'm just stating a fact.

As an example, I told you I could show an Israeli military action that caused any rocket attack you can name.  To date, you're unable to name any.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> No doubt.


All you had to do was ask. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prM3r_hxaFU]#1 Gwen Stefani-Keep on Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You give yourself credit for nothing.
> ...



That's so silly. You were instructed to make a list substantiating your claims and you failed to do so.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> That's so silly. You were instructed to make a list substantiating your claims and you failed to do so.


Not true.  You told me to make a list, because you couldn't come up with a rocket attack to justify your claim.  You did that because you didn't want people to see you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > That's so silly. You were instructed to make a list substantiating your claims and you failed to do so.
> ...


You're forever confused. You're frantically dancing around your failure to support your failed and unsupportable claim. 

You were told repeatedly to provide a list to support your claim and refuse to do so. There's no reason to get pissy with me over your incompetence.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> _All you had to do was ask._


That's alright. Enjoy your little busybody snitch-victory while you can.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> _Then why don't you "pony up" that ton of evidence?_


As you like...










































There's a down-payment...


----------



## CMike (Nov 15, 2013)

The OP is just silly.

Israel is about the size of NJ, with the arab states about the size of the US.

Israel is David, the crazy arab states are goalith.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._There is no Truth in you, just hate!_"


That's odd... I was just thinking the same thing about you. Isn't that a funny co-inky-dinky?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > _Then why don't you "pony up" that ton of evidence?_
> ...


Those buildings appear to be military structures. The Hamas would never, never, never, under any circumstances, fire missles from civilian neighborhoods. They are very safety conscious where the population is concerned. Besides, they are probably evil Zionist doctored photos. Sherri told me so.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2013)

CMike said:


> The OP is just silly.
> 
> Israel is about the size of NJ, with the arab states about the size of the US.
> 
> Israel is David, the crazy arab states are goalith.


It's not about land mass but military hardware.

And Israel is the only ME country with nuclear weapons and delivery capability.   .


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> ...Israel is the only ME country with nuclear weapons and delivery capability


Yeppers... that's how *THEY* win and *YOU* lose... fun, ain't it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> "..._Those buildings appear to be military structures. The Hamas would never, never, never, under any circumstances, fire missles from civilian neighborhoods. They are very safety conscious where the population is concerned. Besides, they are probably evil Zionist doctored photos. Sherri told me so._"


<snicker>


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 15, 2013)

CMike said:


> The OP is just silly.
> 
> Israel is about the size of NJ, with the arab states about the size of the US.
> 
> Israel is David, the crazy arab states are goalith.



The Arabs own 99.4% of the middle east.   Israel owns .6% of the middle east. Israel is indeed David.  Jerusalem is the City of David which King David took through the obedience of his warrior Joab and the dedication of his men.  

It is written: 
.....nevertheless, David took the castle of Zion, which is the city of David.....And David dwelt in the castle, therefore they called it the city of David.  1 Chronicles 11:5


 Jerusalem is known as the city of David to this very day. Prior to David & his men taking it Jerusalem was known as "Jebus"..  named by the "Jebusites" which were known for the same cruel mockery as the modern day house of Esau is known for.  They will also be driven out of Jerusalem just as the Jebusites were.  Why?  Because the Israelites are willing to pay the price just as King David was and when you are willing to pay the price and do it G-ds way?  You already have the victory.  The evidence of this truth is found in the fact that Jerusalem is known as the City of David to this very day!  Isn't that a beautiful thing?  

- Jeri


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...




Hamas reminds me of Hezbollah.
Iran's Terror Entity in Lebanon :: Gatestone Institute


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Israel reminds me of Satan!

Massacring 344 children and injuring over 1000 children in Cast Lead!

Killing 1400 total and injuring over 5000 total in Cast Lead!

Those are the Facts!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel reminds me of Satan!


No one knows Satan better than you, liebchen.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel reminds me of Satan!



Mrs. Sherri thinks that her Muslim buddies who are busy murdering innocent people are just so angelic when they are actually little savage devils.  How many innocent people have your friends killed this week?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel reminds me of Satan!


That's OK... you remind me of Baghdad Bob!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT



Cast Lead Facts!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> As you like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not proof they're using human shields.  Hell, you don't even know if it is Hamas setting them off.  Most likely, they're militants.  It's Hamas' responsibility to keep them in check, but it's next to impossible to do that when the Israeli's assassinate Hamas members whenever they stick their neck out in public.  How do you police Gaza if the IDF keeps killing all the policemen?

I think we need to put things in perspective here.  The rocket attacks are nothing more than a nuisance to Israeli life.  Israeli missle attacks, on the other hand, are a matter of life and death to Gazans.  Here's the difference in destruction...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> Hamas reminds me of Hezbollah.
> Iran's Terror Entity in Lebanon :: Gatestone Institute


And you remind me of Goebbles.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Operation Cast Lead Fact:

If Hamas had not been launching rocket barrages at Israel, Operation Cast Lead would not have occurred.

Don't want to get hurt?

Stop launching rockets.

Simple.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Operation Cast Lead Fact:
> 
> If Hamas had not been launching rocket barrages at Israel, Operation Cast Lead would not have occurred.
> 
> ...


If Israel would stop breaking ceasefires with commando raids and just end the 47 year occupation, there wouldn't be "rocket barrages".


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas reminds me of Hezbollah.
> ...



You can think whatever you want to, Adolph, but the writers at the Gatestone Institute no doubt are a great deal smarter than you are.  Why not take a vacation in Lebanon and check out the story for yourself?  I am sure your Hezbollah friends will be glad to show  you around, especially when you tell them that you don't like Jews..


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> You can think whatever you want to, Adolph, but the writers at the Gatestone Institute no doubt are a great deal smarter than you are.  Why not take a vacation in Lebanon and check out the story for yourself?  I am sure your Hezbollah friends will be glad to show  you around, especially when you tell them that you don't like Jews..


Why is that?  Why would I not like jews?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._That's not proof they're using human shields_..."


That was not the assertion.

The assertion was...



Kondor3 said:


> "..._*Hamas has deliberately and routinely positioned war-assets right alongside civilian living quarters and facilities*, and there is a TON of evidence along THOSE lines_..."



Which the photographic evidence corroborates nicely.

Moving on...



Billo_Really said:


> "..._Hell, you don't even know if it is Hamas setting them off_..."


Yeah... I"m sure it was the Rhode Island Chapter of the Girl Scouts of America.



Billo_Really said:


> "...How do you police Gaza if the IDF keeps killing all the policemen?..."


Stop attacking Israel with rockets and those policemen stay alive.



> "..._I think we need to put things in perspective here. The rocket attacks are nothing more than a nuisance to Israeli life.  Israeli missle attacks, on the other hand, are a matter of life and death to Gazans.  Here's the difference in destruction_..."


100-to-1 kill ratios and 1000-to-1 ratios for destruction of property?

Excellent.

That is how the Israelis win... through vastly superior firepower.

Don't want to suffer 100-to-1 kill-ratios and 1000-to-1 property-loss ratios?

Don't fire rockets into Israel.

Simple.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._If Israel would stop breaking ceasefires with commando raids and just end the 47 year occupation, there wouldn't be 'rocket barrages'_.


Israel has won the Battle for Palestine.

They are the victors.

The Palestinians are the vanquished.

The vanquished do not dictate terms to the victors.

The vanquished keep their heads down or they die.

Vae victus.

Fair has nothing to do with it.

History has nothing to do with it.

International Law has nothing to do with it.

Israel makes the rules in all of this.

Stop firing rockets and the IDF will leave you alone.

Continue firing rockets and you will continue to sustain 100-to-1 kill-ratios and 1000-to-1 property-loss ratios.

Entirely your choice.

Stop firing rockets and live.

Continue firing rockets and die.

No other discussion is necessary nor will likely be entertained in this matter, from the Israeli perspective.

Decide.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT

 anddata_player


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Stop firing rockets into Israel and there will be far fewer tears in Gaza.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > "..._If Israel would stop breaking ceasefires with commando raids and just end the 47 year occupation, there wouldn't be 'rocket barrages'_.
> ...




The Zionazis need to Stop the war crimes and genocide.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > "..._That's not proof they're using human shields_..."
> ...


The rockets are in response to the brutal occupation and Israeli air-strikes.  Why can't you get that through your fucking head?  The rocket attacks didn't start until 2001.  The occupation started 37 years beforehand.  

This is what really pisses me off about the Israeli's and their minions of brain-dead kiss-asses, they don't want to take responsibility for anything they do.  They're prima donna's who think their shit don't stink and can run around and do whatever the fuck they please.

All you wanna talk about is the problem with rocket attacks.  But you passively endorse (and make excuses for) all the inhuman acts of violence and destruction the Israeli's do to the Pals that have nothing to do with Israeli national security, but are just plain mean.  Like shooting at people fishing and farming.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > You can think whatever you want to, Adolph, but the writers at the Gatestone Institute no doubt are a great deal smarter than you are.  Why not take a vacation in Lebanon and check out the story for yourself?  I am sure your Hezbollah friends will be glad to show  you around, especially when you tell them that you don't like Jews..
> ...



Since Israel is governed by Jews and  you don't appear to care what else is happening in the Middle East, I would think it would be pretty obvious to many of the readers.  It seems that all you want to talk about is Israel and the Palestinians when there are many other countries in the Middle East where terrible things are happening.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Stop firing rockets into Israel and there will be far fewer tears in Gaza.


That's bullshit!  They stopped firing rockets  in 2008 and Israel still broke the ceasefire.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> Since Israel is governed by Jews and  you don't appear to care what else is happening in the Middle East, I would think it would be pretty obvious to many of the readers.  It seems that all you want to talk about is Israel and the Palestinians when there are many other countries in the Middle East where terrible things are happening.


Start a thread, we'll talk about it there.

Israel isn't governed by jews.  They're governed by fascist Zionists who use Judaism like a woman uses a tampon.  Zionists are the biggest threat to jews on the planet.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I agree with you, Frau Sherri. The Zionists need to stop Hezbollah, Hamas, Al Quaida, The Muslim Brotherhood, The Taliban and a host of other murdering terrorists. Especially those who murder and butcher Christians all over the world. Don't you agree?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._The Zionazis need to Stop the war crimes and genocide._"


The only faction in all of this with genuine Nazi connections is the Palestinian one.

Photographs of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem and Nazi-salute -giving PLO and Hamas and Hezbollah militia units and suicide-bomber squads standing-by as needed.

In truth, dumbass Palestinians keep poking at the bear with a sharp stick.

And then they piss and moan when the bear swipes them with his overpowering claws.

Silly Palestinians.

Best to leave Gaza and the West Bank now, rather than hang around for the finale.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop firing rockets into Israel and there will be far fewer tears in Gaza.
> ...


Doesn't matter.

You have no choice.

Stop firing rockets and live.

Keep firing rockets and die.

Decide.

Now.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Rockets kill, dint ya know, Dumas?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> I agree with you, Frau Sherri. The Zionists need to stop Hezbollah, Hamas, Al Quaida, The Muslim Brotherhood, The Taliban and a host of other murdering terrorists. Especially those who murder and butcher Christians all over the world. Don't you agree?


You left out the Mossad.

They butcher people all over the world to.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> You have no choice.
> 
> ...


It does matter!  

They stop firing rockets and they still die.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._The rockets are in response to the brutal occupation and Israeli air-strikes._.."


Doesn't matter.

The Israelis hold all the cards through vastly superior military firepower.

Your compliance, or your destruction, are required.

Stop firing rockets and live.

Keep firing rockets and die.

The Israelis do not seem to be interested in anything else.

Live or die?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you, Frau Sherri. The Zionists need to stop Hezbollah, Hamas, Al Quaida, The Muslim Brotherhood, The Taliban and a host of other murdering terrorists. Especially those who murder and butcher Christians all over the world. Don't you agree?
> ...


They only butcher terrorists fleeing justice. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._They stop firing rockets and they still die._"


You appear to have chosen death, as a metaphorical agent of Hamas.

Fine.

Die.

The Israelis will continue to inflict 100-to-1 kill-ratios and 1000-to-1 property-loss ratios.

You (the Palestinians) had your chance.

Pity.

=====================

Which seems to be exactly where the Israeli mindset is nowadays.

Rather compelling, and with the added benefit of cutting the Gordian Knot.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Since Israel is governed by Jews and  you don't appear to care what else is happening in the Middle East, I would think it would be pretty obvious to many of the readers.  It seems that all you want to talk about is Israel and the Palestinians when there are many other countries in the Middle East where terrible things are happening.
> ...




It is your opinion that they are fascists.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion, of course, so I hope you don't mind that I feel you are a phony since you don't post about anything else going on in the Middle East.  There have been plenty of threads started about the goings on in the Middle East, and you don't appear interested.  If you were interested, you would have said something.  I haven't been posting here long, but have been lurking and your posts all have to do with Israel and Palestine as if this tiny bit of real estate was as huge as Siberia.  Meanwhile, innocent people are being killed right and left in the name of a religion, and there are Dhimmis like you who refuse to see it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> The only faction in all of this with genuine Nazi connections is the Palestinian ones.
> 
> Photographs of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem and Nazi-salute -giving PLO and Hamas and Hezbollah militia units and suicide-bomber squads standing-by as needed.


That's all you got?  50 year old pictures?  You claim a connection when most Palestinian's weren't even alive back then.

But if you want to make Nazi comparisons...

Israeli's blame the Palestinian's for all the problems in their country,
just like the Nazis blamed all the jews for the problems in theirs.

You demonize Palestinian's every chance you can, 
just like the Nazis demonized the jews.

You treat Palestinian's as though they are of a lower order of humans,
just like the Nazis treated the jews.

You spew out constant propaganda on how evil they are on a regular basis to get the civilian population to buy into this mythical threat, 
just like the Nazis did with the jews.

You're actively trying to wipe them out of the area so you can have your "jewish state",
just like the Nazis wanted an aryian nation.

You don't give a shit about international law and human rights,
created as a result to prevent what the Nazis did from happening again.​Now why don't you argue how each one of those points I mentioned, is not true?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Killing is Satanic, from Satan!

Not surprised it is such a popular Zionist Pasttime!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..."


None of that crap matters.

Stop firing rockets and you live.

Continue firing rockets and you die.

It's becoming that simple, from the Israeli perspective.

The time for talk is just about over, from their perspective.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > "..._That's not proof they're using human shields_..."
> ...



Palestinians have the right to engage in armed resistance to Occupation,  that is their right under intl law. 

They do not use civilians as human shields. 

Your other allegations are just Zionist Hasbara lies. 

That is one thing about you Zionists, you are full of lies.

I cannot envision a worse thing in this world  to be then a Zionist, scum of the earth baby killers and land thieves!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._Now why don't you argue_..."


Nope. Don't feel like it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Palestinians have the right to engage in armed resistance_..."


Then they have chosen the Right to Die.

Stop firing rockets and live.

Keep firing rockets and die.

The choice is very simple.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> It is your opinion that they are fascists.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion, of course, so I hope you don't mind that I feel you are a phony since you don't post about anything else going on in the Middle East.  There have been plenty of threads started about the goings on in the Middle East, and you don't appear interested.  If you were interested, you would have said something.  I haven't been posting here long, but have been lurking and your posts all have to do with Israel and Palestine as if this tiny bit of real estate was as huge as Siberia.  Meanwhile, innocent people are being killed right and left in the name of a religion, and there are Dhimmis like you who refuse to see it.


Up until a few years ago, I didn't care about the Israeli-Palestinian issue.  I didn't want to be bothered with it.  But the more I got into it, the more I kept running into something I truly hate and despise_*.............hypocrites telling me the emperor has new clothes.*_

Whenever I run into those fuckers, I make it a point to get in their faces and challenge the shit they spew.  Like this notion that  this problem is 100% the Palestinian's fault.  That they're the big evil.  That Israel is the victim.  

Up until a few years ago, I didn't know whether that was true or not.  So I started researching this issue and it became clear there was something wrong with this picture.  Keep in mind, this conflict doesn't affect my daily life one way or the other.  I'm an Irish Catholic who lives on the other side of the planet and really don't give a shit about either side.  So I'm probably the most objective opinion on this issue you're going to find.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Then they have chosen the Right to Die.
> 
> Stop firing rockets and live.
> 
> ...


And you have chosen your right to murder.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Nope. Don't feel like it.


Yeah, because that's a taboo subject that hits a little too close to home.


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...




My goodness, Mrs. Sherri's horns were twitching as she typed the above.
I guess Mrs. Sherri, given all the killings that her friends have done and are still doing, should be thinking that her friends are from Satan also.  They certainly aren't little angels.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > "..."
> ...



God shall destroy the Zionists, time draws near for the demise of the Zionist Regime!

What a glorious day that shall be!

South Africa shows us how Apartheid ends!

Nazi Germany shows us what happens to fascist Nazis!

The writing is on the wall!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._And you have chosen your right to murder._"


War involves killing.

When a weaker faction chooses to continue attacking a stronger one, the usual outcome is Suicide by Police, metaphorically speaking.

Which is what the Crazies in Palestine are doing to themselves.

Damned fools.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Then they have chosen the Right to Die.
> ...



I was just listening to a little boy whose father was killed by Israel speak about the murder of his father on a documentary I posted.

I think about the thousands of children in Gaza who have witnessed their parents murdered.

All they see and learn is Zionists are murderers.

That is the reality for children in Gaza.

Zionists are murderers.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._God shall destroy the Zionists, time draws near for the demise of the Zionist Regime! What a glorious day that shall be! South Africa shows us how Apartheid ends! Nazi Germany shows us what happens to fascist Nazis! The writing is on the wall!_"


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Really, Mrs. Sherri?  Most people would consider those who kill in the name of their religion the worse scum on this planet.  I guess the Kings of Scum are your buddies.  You should ask them to invite you to one of their beheadings or to watch them detonate themselves while taking out a group of innocent people.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > "..._And you have chosen your right to murder._"
> ...



Children do not simply choose to be victims of a 45+ year Occupation!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> None of that crap matters.
> 
> Stop firing rockets and you live.
> 
> ...


What goes around, comes around.

It's only a matter of time before the world gets fed up with Israeli brutality and total disregard for international law and human rights and gives Israel a taste of their own medicine.

If I had my way, I'd be bombing the shit out of Israeli positions in the OPT with Tomahawks and 500 pounders for 30 days straight, then I'd send in the marines and kick your fucking asses.  *XXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Don't feel like it.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



But America arms those beheaders!

Do you ask me to hate Americas friends?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> War involves killing.
> 
> When a weaker faction chooses to continue attacking a stronger one, the usual outcome is Suicide by Police, metaphorically speaking.
> 
> ...


It's not a war!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._If I had my way, I'd be bombing the shit out of Israeli positions in the OPT with Tomahawks and 500 pounders for 30 days straight, then I'd send in the marines and kick your fucking asses. I'd end this conflict by stuffing all this tough talk down your fucking throats_..."


I doubt you could fight your way out of a paper bag.

And you are not going to get your way in this.

But, meanwhile, thank you for your contribution to Israel, as a tiny fraction of your tax dollars.

Much appreciated.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > War involves killing.
> ...



That is right.

It is an Occupation!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


>


Yeah and he died in the sequel.

And that will be Israel's fate when they're finished creating their _*"planet of the hates!"*_


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "...it's not a war!"


Doesn't matter.

Stop firing missiles and live.

Keep firing missiles and die.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I doubt you could fight your way out of a paper bag.
> 
> And you are not going to get your way in this.
> 
> ...


I'm working on stopping that to.

I wrote my representatives and told them I have no intention of voting for anyone providing material support to Israeli tyranny.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._It is an Occupation!_"


Doesn't matter.

Stop firing rockets and live.

Keep firing rockets and die.

Decide.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Blah, blah, blah...


Oh, so you're a Kesha fan?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3taEuL4EHAg]Ke - Blah Blah Blah ft. 3OH!3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._I wrote my representatives and told them I have no intention of voting for anyone providing material support to Israeli tyranny._"


"Now isn't that just *extra* special?!!!"






That and $3.50 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks...

<snicker>


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._It is an Occupation!_"
> ...


Better back off, Kondor. You have two Looneytoons after you. They're capable of anything.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Children do not simply choose to be victims of a 45+ year Occupation!_"


Their parents need to make better choices on their behalf.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Let 'em bring it... but... thanks for the shout-out... much-obliged...


----------



## Sally (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




No one has to ask you if you hate America since you have made it very clear on numerous occasions that you do.  I doubt if America is happy with those foreign insurgents pouring into Syria, and the purpose of American's help was to aid the FSA.  However, you don't think your Shia friends are doing their share or murdering people in Syria the same way as they do in Iraq???  Has America helped them any with supplying them with arms, or has it been friendly Iran?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Stop firing rockets and live.
> 
> ...


Do you have ADD?  Did you go to school in a long bus, or a short bus?  When you were a kid, did you have to wear hockey equipment, but you weren't on a team?

I already proved to you that they stopped firing rockets and they still died.

Yet you keep reciting that bullshit mantra?

You keep acting like you're some kind of tough guy, when you don't even have the balls to admit when you're wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Better back off, Kondor. You have two Looneytoons after you. They're capable of anything.


I always did like Yosemite Sam.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter.
> ...


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Thank you for your feedback.


That'll be $4.50 (+tax).

You gotta pay to bask in my wisdom.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your feedback.
> ...


Subtract it from what you owe me for the lesson in hardliner tactics.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Children do not simply choose to be victims of a 45+ year Occupation!_"
> ...



Parents do not choose to be victims of Occupation,  either, the exact same way Holocaust victims did not choose to be victims of the Holocaust!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You are the hater of and traitor to America, as you put Israels interests above Americas interests!

Your loyalty is first to Israel, not your own country or God.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Oh gee-----poor sherri-----she has no choice but to resort to the classic nazi 
libel ------DIE VATER LAND ,   DIE VATER LAND.........


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Parents do not choose to be victims of Occupation,  either, the exact same way Holocaust victims did not choose to be victims of the Holocaust!


That's like blaming rape victims for the rape.

In light of *Kondor3's* recent posts, his response would most likely be, _"Well, what did she expect?  She was wearing a red dress!"_


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Subtract it from what you owe me for the lesson in hardliner tactics.


Sorry man, I'm not that into Tupperware.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > None of that crap matters.
> ...



*XXXXXXXXXX*

You silly internet tough guys are a hoot.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

The deliberate suffering Israel subjects Palestinians to in her Occupation in Gaza and the rest of Palestine  is disgraceful and certainly not a thing that is funny, to be laughed at, except by Zionists who live to hate Muslims. What a wretched life they live, wallowing in all that hate they vomit out and that lives in them!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

I cannot get out of my head the eyes of that little boy in Gaza whose father was murdered by Israel in Tears For Gaza. So much for a child to see, so many childhoods Israel steals from so many children in Palestine.


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The deliberate suffering Israel subjects Palestinians to in her Occupation in Gaza and the rest of Palestine  is disgraceful and certainly not a thing that is funny, to be laughed at, except by Zionists who live to hate Muslims. What a wretched life they live, wallowing in all that hate they vomit out and that lives in them!



What insane babble that is!  As though the continual repetition of hate-filled lies about  'Zionists who live to hate Muslims' is going to magically make such filth become true.......

*What a wretched life they live, wallowing in all that hate they vomit out and that lives in them!* indeed!  The l'il sherriKKKins doesn't seem to understand she's just described her own self .


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter.
> ...



Duly noted that the ONLY one to voice support for these egregious insults to ADD and MR individuals is the Nazi-sucking sherrithing.......anyone who opposed the Nazi murder programs against 'untermenschen' would not find those bold comments offensive.

As to the 'proof' - simply repeating unfounded allegations does not constitute 'proof' by even the most liberal of interpretations.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I cannot get out of my head the eyes of that little boy in Gaza whose father was murdered by Israel in Tears For Gaza. So much for a child to see, so many childhoods Israel steals from so many children in Palestine.



Wow. That was another stinking pantload.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The deliberate suffering Israel subjects Palestinians to in her Occupation in Gaza and the rest of Palestine  is disgraceful and certainly not a thing that is funny, to be laughed at, except by Zionists who live to hate Muslims. What a wretched life they live, wallowing in all that hate they vomit out and that lives in them!


Give us another rundown on Cast Lead. How many casualties?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


They chose to side with the Attacking Arab Coalition in 1948.

They chose to accept Jordanian Citizenship in the wake of the 1950 Jordanian annexation of the West Bank.

They chose to side with the Jordanians who attacked Israel on Day Two of the 1967 War despite Israeli pleas to Jordan to stay out of it.

They chose to remain on the West Bank and in Gaza after 1967 despite the fact that they were then aliens (Jordanian Citizens) on new Israeli territory, and that the Israelis clearly had no intention of returning that captured territory, and that they were clearly not trusted or wanted and had no good future prospects by remaining there.

They chose to ignore Israel's superior political and military position in later years, deluding themselves that they could negotiate from a position of parity, rather than being practical and making the best deal they could, while they still could.

They chose to reject various deals in the 1948-1967 time-frame, and even a handful after 1967, that many would give their eye-teeth to have now, in retrospect.

They chose to support a pseudo-government which became both a domestic and international terrorist organization.

They chose to support suicide-bombing campaigns against the Israeli civilian population.

They chose to create and foster political divisions amongst themselves which ultimately led to their fragmentation into Fatah, Hamas and Hezbollah, scattered amongst the West Bank, Gaza and Lebanon.

They chose to elect the ultra-militant Hamas faction to control Gaza, thereby creating and fostering conditions of nearly-constant and perpetual military operations and counterstrikes.

They chose to sustain Hamas in-power in Gaza and have to-date failed to eject them, despite Hamas initiating various military operations and campaigns and despite Hamas routinely positioning war-assets alongside their civilians, all of which have triggered overwhelming Israeli military responses and counterstrikes and preemptions and interventions.

They chose to permit and support long-term rocket-barrage campaigns against Israeli civilian populations.

They have made a great many Poor Choices, on behalf of themselves and their families.

*Choices have consequences.*

And they are all now paying for those Poor Choices.

Time to run-up the White Flag before the shit hits the fan.

'Cause that's a-comin'...


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 16, 2013)

All freedom loving American citizens should find common ground and empathy for the Palestinian people.

They desire freedom from Israel's brutal tyranny much like American's in the 1700's desired freedom from British tyranny.    .


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> All freedom loving American citizens should find common ground and empathy for the Palestinian people.
> 
> They desire freedom from Israel's brutal tyranny much like American's in the 1700's desired freedom from British tyranny.    .


You might have had a shot at pitching it that way...

Back in 1948...

Too many acts of International Terrorism have been committed by - and in the name of - Palestinians and Palestinian Sympathizers since those days...

Too much blood on Palestinian hands, initiated by Palestinians...

Poke a bear (Israel) with a sharp stick and you're gonna get your head handed to you...

Do it _repeatedly_ and you're just plain stupid...

Even the _Arabs_ fence-off the Crazies in Palestine - from _their_ side of the borders - and want nothing to do with them...

And if their own Muslim-Arab brethren and ethnic kin and co-religionists don't want anything to do with them (except to use them as political fodder)...

Whatever makes you think that Americans - sympathetic to an outnumbered people who have suffered 2000 years of persecution and the slaughter of 6,000,000 of their own within Living Memory - and largely grounded in another religion more closely linked to Judaism than that of the Arabs - are going to side with your Major-League Losers?

Ain't gonna happen...

All the militant Muslim sympathizers and fifth-columnists in the world coming out of the wood-work, notwithstanding...


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 16, 2013)

Hamas is in essence no different than the Minute Men of the American Revolution.

And refuse to bow down to Israeli tyranny.

'Give Me Liberty or Give Me Death' is universal to all men seeking freedom and justice; be they Americans or Palestinians.    ..


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > All freedom loving American citizens should find common ground and empathy for the Palestinian people.
> ...


Bloodrock and the rest of us remember 9/11. I had a battle buddy die in that attack, the man who predicted 9/11. (Google Rick Rescorla)  But I particularly remember Munich vividly because I was there.


----------



## Sally (Nov 16, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hamas is in essence no different than the Minute Men of the American Revolution.
> 
> And refuse to bow down to Israeli tyranny.
> 
> 'Give Me Liberty or Give Me Death' is universal to all men seeking freedom and justice; be they Americans or Palestinians.    ..




I don't think anyone in an American history class was taught that Ethen Allen and the Green Mountain Boys strapped bomb belts on themselves and the rest of the Revolutionary Soldiers were shooting rockets at English civilians.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> _Hamas is in essence no different than the Minute Men of the American Revolution..._


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> "..._Bloodrock and the rest of us remember 9/11. I had a battle buddy die in that attack, the man who predicted 9/11. (Google Rick Rescorla)  But I particularly remember Munich vividly because I was there._"


----------



## Sally (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No, Mrs. Sherri, you are the hater.  It is quite obvious that you care nothing about what is happening to other people in this world regardless of what religion they follow.  You are consumed with your hatred of the Jews, and that is practically the only thing you are concerned with in your life.

I wonder if the readers have noticed that it appears almost like Mrs. Sherri has a job thanking her friends for posts, even when they post something stupid or ridiculous.  Most of the posters will thank someone for a post, but they certainly don't do it for every post.  Maybe when she is not thanking one of her friends, she is in bed sleeping.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Duly noted that the ONLY one to voice support for these egregious insults to ADD and MR individuals is the Nazi-sucking sherrithing.......anyone who opposed the Nazi murder programs against 'untermenschen' would not find those bold comments offensive.
> 
> As to the 'proof' - simply repeating unfounded allegations does not constitute 'proof' by even the most liberal of interpretations.


It's not "unfounded allegations".  In 2008, there was a 4 month ceasefire that was broken when Israel launched a commando raid inside Gaza to kill some more government officials.



> _the self-defense claim propagated by Israeli and U.S. politicians since the initiation of Operation Cast Lead is inconsistent with both the facts and the law. *Within weeks of entering into the Egyptian-brokered ceasefire agreement, Hamas rocket fire had come to a halt.* According to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs,* the ceasefire was so successful that it brought &#8220;normal life and &#8220;calm&#8221; back to Israeli towns near Gaza*. In an article posted on July 27, 2008, the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs even lauds Hamas, stating:
> 
> Publicly, Hamas leaders have stated time and again that the lull is a Palestinian national interest. *On several occasions, Hamas members have arrested Fatah operatives who were involved in firing at Israel and confiscated their arms*.
> 
> *Calm prevailed for four months until Israeli forces broke the ceasefire agreement on November 4, 2008. *While the world&#8217;s gaze turned to one of the U.S.&#8217;s most historic elections that day, *Israel launched an armed incursion into Gaza, accompanied by aerial bombing, killing six Hamas members and catapulting the region into a renewed wave of violent hostilities. *Hamas rocket fire immediately followed the Israeli attack. Two weeks later Israel&#8217;s largest circulation paper quoted Israeli Defense Minister Ehud Barak admitting that &#8220;the recent waves of rocket attacks are a result of our operations, which have resulted in the killing of twenty Hamas gunmen.&#8221; Barak&#8217;s admission, consistent with the fact that *Israel broke the ceasefire, makes Israel&#8217;s self-defense claim baseless*._


Even after that, Hamas offered to re-instate the ceasefire, but Israel refused.



> _Hamas offered to reinstate and extend the ceasefire a month later on December 23, 2008.* Israel refused, ducking the chance to reach a diplomatic agreement that would have again ended rocket fire and brought the security desired by Israel. *Instead, Israel chose massive escalation and four days later launched a gruesome aerial offensive against Gaza. _


Israel doesn't want peace.  They think they can solve all their problems by having the biggest stick and using it as much as possible.

Now, prove that's unfounded!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._Israel doesn't want peace_..."


At this late stage, I would say that this is probably accurate, in the main.

Which is a pity, because, for many years after 1948, they did want peace.

Now, collectively, they seem to be interested in peace, but only after they finish shoving the Palestinians over the border and into Jordan.

The Palestinians should have cut a deal while there was still time.

By now, I think the Israelis are done with these Losers.

Understandable.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Israel doesn't want peace_..."
> ...


Israel is the one violating international law, committing war crimes and clearly denying the Pals their right to self-determination, but it's the Pals that are losers?

Israeli military shoots at people fishing and farming, but it's the Pals that are the problem.

There's really no deal to cut.  Israel needs to obey the law and leave the Pals alone.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._There's really no deal to cut_..."


True.

The Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza have very little choice in the long run other than to (1) unconditionally surrender and (2) evacuate to Jordanian territory, in keeping with their Jordanian citizenship.

Or they can continue firing rockets, and dying in disproportionate numbers.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> True.
> 
> The Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza have very little choice in the long run other than to (1) unconditionally surrender and (2) evacuate to Jordanian territory, in keeping with their Jordanian citizenship.
> 
> Or they can continue firing rockets, and dying in disproportionate numbers.


That would be like Hitler telling all the Poles they have to move to Belgium.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._That would be like Hitler telling all the Poles they have to move to Belgium._"


More like the Algerians or Barhrainians or Egyptians or Iraqis or Lebanese or Libyans or Moroccans or Sudanese or Syrians or Tunisians or Yemenese or Adeni or Djiboutians or Afghans or Iranians or Pakistanis or Turks either (1) expelling Jews by telling them flat-out that they have to leave or (2) putting pressure on them to leave or (3) creating conditions or circumstances designed to convince them to leave or greatly diminish their numbers - all of which have happened since 1948, in all of those countries...

What's good for the goose...

And now the shoe's on the other foot, and everyone is supposed to put-on hair shirts and pour earth over their heads and wail and gnash their teeth, when no such thing was done over the large-scale Expulsions of Jews from those countries, within Living Memory?

At least the Palestinians are Jordanian Citizens and have a country to go to.

A country that should be taking care of them, and taking them in, to relieve their misery.

Doubly-true, in light of the idea that the unprovoked attack by Jordan upon Israel in 1967 is directly responsible for the West Bank no longer being under Arab control...

Jordan needs to step up to the plate and finish cleaning-up the mess that it made in 1967 - doing right by today's West Bankers - by relocating those poor people back within present-day Jordanian borders...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> More like the Algerians or Barhrainians or Egyptians or Iraqis or Lebanese or Libyans or Moroccans or Sudanese or Syrians or Tunisians or Yemenese or Adeni or Djiboutians or Afghans or Iranians or Pakistanis or Turks either (1) expelling Jews by telling them flat-out that they have to leave or (2) putting pressure on them to leave or (3) creating conditions or circumstances designed to convince them to leave or greatly diminish their numbers - all of which have happened since 1948, in all of those countries...
> 
> What's good for the goose...
> 
> ...


The Pals don't have to do anything.

They're not the ones in violation of international law.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._The Pals don't have to do anything_..."


True.

They can sit there and continue to slowly rot in their shitholes, like they have for the past 65 years.

Or they can continue to fire-off rockets and die in hugely disproportionate numbers.

Or they can leave, and build new and far happier lives, elsewhere, and put this behind them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> True.
> 
> They can sit there and continue to slowly rot in their shitholes, like they have for the past 65 years.
> 
> ...


In order to keep the Jewish race pure?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._In order to keep the Jewish race pure?_"


Nope. In order to complete the acquisition and consolidation of Eretz Yisrael as a final redoubt and sanctuary for the Jews of the world, whose practitioners span a wide variety of ethnicities. According to plan.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Nope. In order to complete the acquisition and consolidation of Eretz Yisrael as a final redoubt and sanctuary for the Jews of the world, whose practitioners span a wide variety of ethnicities. According to plan.


Zionist ideology is making that the most dangerous place in the world for jews.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> _Zionist ideology is making that the most dangerous place in the world for jews._


Pfffffttt... wake me up when you've got a credible force marshaled to threaten them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > _Zionist ideology is making that the most dangerous place in the world for jews._
> ...


Well, currently you got the entire world against what you're doing.

Is that credible enough?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Fickle to-and-fro shifts in the World Opinion du jour do not constitute a credible force marshalled to threaten them.

Wake me up when you've got one of those.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > More like the Algerians or Barhrainians or Egyptians or Iraqis or Lebanese or Libyans or Moroccans or Sudanese or Syrians or Tunisians or Yemenese or Adeni or Djiboutians or Afghans or Iranians or Pakistanis or Turks either (1) expelling Jews by telling them flat-out that they have to leave or (2) putting pressure on them to leave or (3) creating conditions or circumstances designed to convince them to leave or greatly diminish their numbers - all of which have happened since 1948, in all of those countries...
> ...



The beauty in this is the Palestinian people, they win by surviving as victims of Occupation.

The same was true of the Jews in the Holocaust.

Warmongers seem blind to these Truths.

Poor pitiful creatures Zionists are!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > True.
> ...



Jewish Supremacism, that is what the Zionist experiment in Palestine is all about!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...The beauty in this is the Palestinian people, they win by surviving as victims of Occupation..."


Then they'd better hurry up and win...







Because, according to your own propaganda maps, the game-clock is running down.

Another 10-15 years at this rate, and every living Muslim-Arab Palestinian will be living in Jordan or Lebanon...

And Eretz Yisrael will finally be completed...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Jewish Supremacism, that is what the Zionist experiment in Palestine is all about!_"


True.

Making the Jews supreme within a reborn Eretz Yisrael.

I doubt they give a damn for what goes on beyond those borders, though, other than to guard against further aggressions.

The Muslim-Arabs have their own lands.

The Jews are in the process of taking theirs back.

And that job is nearly completed now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "...The beauty in this is the Palestinian people, they win by surviving as victims of Occupation..."
> ...



Palestinians already exceed in number the Jews in Palestine once again.

Occupations in Palestine always fail, it is just a matter of time!

No idea why those colonist outside Zionists want to be in Palestine,  and that right there explains much of todays migration from Palestine and the migration we shall see in coming days!

Look at you, you are a Zionist  here in the US and you choose to live here and not there!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Palestinians already exceed in number the Jews in Palestine once again. Occupations in Palestine always fail, it is just a matter of time!_.. "


Numbers don't matter at all when you're being quickly squeezed off the land and forced across the border.



> "..._you choose to live here and not there!_"


That's 'cause I'm an Irish-German American with Roman Catholic roots on both the maternal and paternal sides of my family. I'm not a Jew and have no business nor desire to live in Israel. They're not my people. I'm not a stakeholder. I'm not emotionally involved. I'm just an observer with strong Israeli and Jewish sympathies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Palestinians already exceed in number the Jews in Palestine once again. Occupations in Palestine always fail, it is just a matter of time!_.. "
> ...



The numbers of Palestinians in Palestine are growing, not shrinking!

So much for your Christian Zionist misconceptions!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If that is true then I guess we need some more extremely fertile young Jewish couples moving in to those apartments being built in Judea and Samaria then.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jewish Supremacism, that is what the Zionist experiment in Palestine is all about!


Zionists are the single biggest threat to jews on planet earth.


----------



## Sally (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish Supremacism, that is what the Zionist experiment in Palestine is all about!
> ...



We can see why Mrs. Sherri is not worried about Muslim Supremacism, but Mr. Long Beach doesn't seem to worry either about Muslim Supremacism.  Here the Muslims are flooding into Europe and are actually attempting to take over Europe for Islam.  In fact, on other forums, Muslims have been bragging about this.  Even Sunni Man mentioned the other week that America will become Muslim, but it will take a little more time than Europe.  I wonder how Mr. Long Beach will feel if a large population moved into Long Beach and created "no go areas" like they have in European cities where even the police and fire department are afraid to enter.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Sally said:


> We can see why Mrs. Sherri is not worried about Muslim Supremacism, but Mr. Long Beach doesn't seem to worry either about Muslim Supremacism.  Here the Muslims are flooding into Europe and are actually attempting to take over Europe for Islam.


Kind of like what Zionists did in Palestine back around the turn of the century?




Sally said:


> In fact, on other forums, Muslims have been bragging about this.  Even Sunni Man mentioned the other week that America will become Muslim, but it will take a little more time than Europe.


I don't see how that could happen?

In this country, we separate church and state.



Sally said:


> I wonder how Mr. Long Beach will feel if a large population moved into Long Beach and created "no go areas" like they have in European cities where even the police and fire department are afraid to enter.


Kind of like the settlements in the OPT?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._The numbers of Palestinians in Palestine are growing, not shrinking!_..."


I did not say anything about numbers either growing or shrinking.

I said that numbers do not matter, when those numbers are being nudged out of their few remaining scraps of land and pushed across the border.

The Palestinians can grow as numerous as they like, on the Jordanian side of the border.




> "..._So much for your Christian Zionist misconceptions!_"


So much for your comprehension skills.


----------



## Sally (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > We can see why Mrs. Sherri is not worried about Muslim Supremacism, but Mr. Long Beach doesn't seem to worry either about Muslim Supremacism.  Here the Muslims are flooding into Europe and are actually attempting to take over Europe for Islam.
> ...




Are you contradicting Winston Churchill and the British Officials in the area when they said the Arabs came in droves from their impoverished surrounding countries for the jobs the Jews had for them?  This is much the same reason you see the Hispanics flooding across our border and the poor people flooding into Europe, even when they have to take those unfit boats and many of them drown.

One of the leaders of C.A.I.R. once said that Islam is in America not to follow the Constitution, but Sharia Law.  In fact, if you read up on it, you will find there are Muslims here clamoring for it.  Right now, they are a small minority in our country, but wait until they grow.

As far as the Settlements, many Arabs have been given a job there where they can earn a living for their families.  I doubt the Muslims in those "no go areas" are giving anyone a job, and I doubt the fire department and police department would be afraid to enter a settlement if there was a fire.  I bet that Mr. Long Beach has no problem with the Palestine Authority saying that Palestine will be Jew free even though there are many Arabs living in Israel and they will not be told to leave and move to Palestine.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 16, 2013)

We have "no go areas" for white people in America......they are called the 'Hood'    .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2013)

from s depraved   isa-respecter>>>

Occupations in Palestine always fail, it is just a matter of time!


for those who do not know----above is one of the cheers of the meccaist baby 
brain smashing crowd and is SUPPOSED to refer to the  imaginary  ETERNAL 
CALIPHATE OF PIGS AND DOGS   in  'palestine'        Interestingly there are 
all sorts of scum who fart out this stupidity which is a kind of SUPREMACIST 
BOAWT------ the fact that there has actually been only very short periods of time 
 that the filth and scum of arebia have actually, really controlled anything in palestine 
The filth and scum are relative NEW COMERS to the area-----they did get some 
control EARLY ON by their usual method of rape and pillage-----but then lost it 
over and over and over again-------The isa respecters use an interesting  
ploy in order to  CLAIM   their   "etneran caliphate of filth"-----they simply posthumously 
convert all kinds of people to their filthy creed-------all the way back to Abraham----and ---
of course the 'scum god'      'isa'

for the record-----of all people ---the isa respecting scum------are the ones who managed 
to hold on the LEAST-------and in the periods of times that they did----palestine 
was a cesspit of  CHOLERA,   MALARIA,   SHISTOSOMIASIS,   TUBECULOSIS, 
POLIO   and even LEPROSY--------Of all the peoples who entered palestine----the most correct statement that characterizes the isa respecters of arabis-----THEY MADE THE 
PLACE STINK OF SICKNESS AND DEATH


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Absolutely, I refute the truths of such bald faced Zionist  lies. 

There is simply no Truth in a Zionist,  none whatsoever.

I do not believe a word you wrote is true .


----------



## Sally (Nov 16, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> We have "no go areas" for white people in America......they are called the 'Hood'    .



That's for people who are afraid to enter, like you.  Naturally you have no problem with these people being invited into Europe to live from their poor countries and then setting up these no-go areas.  I forget which country it was, either Sweden or Norway, where some Muslim man was chasing someone out and saying that the area was Muslim land now.  I am sure Sunni Man can find the article if he looks hard enough.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am all for   NO GO   areas -----for muslims----there are areas in my town 
that are  "NO GO    for muslims-------not my area------ but there are elsewhere 
in this town.       I live in an area with  jews and hispanics predeominantly----
muslims cling to jews ------because there are other groups who simply do not 
tolerate them at all


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2013)

Sally said:


> Are you contradicting Winston Churchill and the British Officials in the area when they said the Arabs came in droves from their impoverished surrounding countries for the jobs the Jews had for them?


 Well, here's a list of the migration records at that time.





You tell me who was moving in with the higher numbers?

And there were no jobs for them.  Zionists promised Britain there would be, but they really didn't mean it.  They brought in racist, apartheid labor laws with them.  Here's just a few...



> _ *"The Constitution of the Jewish Agency: Land Holding and Employment Clauses ... "*
> 
> (d) Land is to be acquired as Jewish property and ... the same shall be held as the inalienable property of the Jewish people. "
> (e) The Agency shall *promote agricultural colonization based on Jewish labour* ...
> ...


So if they're not going to hire anyone except jewish labor, what jobs are you referring to?



Sally said:


> This is much the same reason you see the Hispanics flooding across our border and the poor people flooding into Europe, even when they have to take those unfit boats and many of them drown.


Those are drug smugglers.




Sally said:


> One of the leaders of C.A.I.R. once said that Islam is in America not to follow the Constitution, but Sharia Law.  In fact, if you read up on it, you will find there are Muslims here clamoring for it.  Right now, they are a small minority in our country, but wait until they grow.


I don't give a shit what law they want to live under, if they don't obey the law in this country, they'll go to prison.



Sally said:


> As far as the Settlements, many Arabs have been given a job there where they can earn a living for their families.  I doubt the Muslims in those "no go areas" are giving anyone a job, and I doubt the fire department and police department would be afraid to enter a settlement if there was a fire.


Well, the IDF has been known to shoot at first responders too.



Sally said:


> I bet that Mr. Long Beach has no problem with the Palestine Authority saying that Palestine will be Jew free even though there are many Arabs living in Israel and they will not be told to leave and move to Palestine.


The PA is corrupt and the majority of Palestinian's do not want them representing their interests.  That's why they voted for Hamas.  They're less corrupt than the PA.


----------



## Sally (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Are you contradicting Winston Churchill and the British Officials in the area when they said the Arabs came in droves from their impoverished surrounding countries for the jobs the Jews had for them?
> ...



Tell you what, Mr. Long Beach.  Nobody is stopping you from actually going to England to view the Archives there to see what happened.  As for the Arab workers, regardless of whether you claim there are none, they are working at jobs in the Settlements.  As far as shooting people, apparently you have no problem with the Egyptians shooting those in the back while they are trying to get into Israel or else you would have mentioned it previously.  I wouldn't be surprised if you hate everyone (including the Hispanics, Blacks, the Asians, and the Arabs), but you currently need a scapegoat for your so-so life, and the Jews were chosen.  By the way, I didn't even bother reading all the cuts and pastes dispersed among your answers nor all of your answers.  Try to write in paragraphs instead.  I can remember what I said so I will know what you are referring to.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Why would anyone view archives in England ? There is no country named England and we are discussing immigration into Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would anyone view archives in England ? There is no country named England and we are discussing immigration into Palestine.


*?????*


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone view archives in England ? There is no country named England and we are discussing immigration into Palestine.
> ...


The _Queen of Pointless Literalism_ is trying to tell us that the country is called 'The United Kingdom...' rather than England.

Not that there's a single soul in the world who does not understand what one means, when any outsider uses the common parlance 'England', but...

Any chance to be obtuse and intentionally obstructive and to pick nits...


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would anyone view archives in England ? There is no country named England and we are discussing immigration into Palestine.


I've been on a trip and might have missed it but, is Scotland still a country? Or Belgium? Seriously!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._That's why they voted for Hamas. They're less corrupt than the PA._"


Even though Hamas is getting Palestinians killed in far greater numbers. But, at least, those are _less-corrupt_ deaths...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone view archives in England ? There is no country named England and we are discussing immigration into Palestine.
> ...



"The*United Kingdom*is a country that consists of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. In fact, the official name of the country is "United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland."

What is the difference between the United Kingdom, Great Britain, and England?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



*Now, isn't that just extra special ?!!!*







*Thank you, Captain Obvious.*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

Did she say "*there is no country named England*."


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Holy pant-load, Batman!

Where do you get all this crap?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Scary isn't it pftinmore to hear the truth.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Did she say "*there is no country named England*."



It's Sherri. Expect new adventures in plumbing the depths of idiocy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Duly noted that the ONLY one to voice support for these egregious insults to ADD and MR individuals is the Nazi-sucking sherrithing.......anyone who opposed the Nazi murder programs against 'untermenschen' would not find those bold comments offensive.
> ...



The system will not allow me to give you a positive rep, so 

Great post.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "...The beauty in this is the Palestinian people, they win by surviving as victims of Occupation..."
> ...



It doesn't matter. Israel's biggest threat comes from Palestinians outside the territory.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Really?  Which countries?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

For the record-------mr tin lied again-----the fact is that there has been no significant 
period of time during which there has been an absence of terrorist activity emanating from 
Gaza   during   the   ENTIRE PERIOD OF THIS CENTURY    (ie ---the 21st century) 

Please note-----islamo nazi baby murdering dogs      refer to any baby throat 
slitting event or bomb on stinking jihadi whore ass or nail bomb event  
as   'NON EXISTENT"     if it cannot be PROVEN that   HAMAS DID IT-----kinda 
like     adolf abu ali------claiming    'HIMMLER DID IT"

LONG LONG AGO---(more than 40 years ago)   a smiling pakistani surgeon 
explained to me why murdering jews in airports is "legal"------there is a 
LOGICAL ISLAMIC SOLUTION---->>>  

     "THE MURDERERS DO NOT WEAR UNIFORMS"     (they are freelance 
             holies----for the glory of isa/allah-----if they die or escape---no one 
             can be held responsible-----mr tin-----understands----BABY SMASHING  
             NAIL BOMBS-------CANNOT BE TRACED EXCEPT TO SITE OF LAUNCHING---
             and not specifically to  HAMAS)


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Perfect.

Once the Israelis are dealing with *ALL* Palestinians living *OUTSIDE* the borders of Eretz Yisrael, they will have *FAR* more latitude in countering Palestinian aggression.

The Israelis presently have to watch their backsides in hammering West Bankers and Gazans due to public relations concerns...

But once those same Hostiles are attacking from* BEYOND* Israeli borders...

It will be a matter of *WARFARE*, even amongst the world community at-large, rather than *OCCUPATION*...

Dealing with the PR aspects of *WAR* will be *MUCH* easier for the Israelis to deal with than the way things are now...

Another damned-fine reason for chasing the last of 'em out of Rump Palestine...

Hurry the day...

A few attacks upon Israel, once they're *ALL* on the other side of the borders, and they'll come to understand just what a juggernaut they've been toying-with from within, gpt all these years...

It will come as a *MOST* unpleasant shock...

And, at *THAT* point, it will be a matter of conventional warfare, with the Palestinians as the aggressors, and with winners and losers, and the world won't lift a finger or even squawk much... relieve of the burden of advocating on behalf of so-called 'refugee' populations...


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Not so great. 

What is missing from the tabloid "Global research" article in the second paragraph above is that the Israeli raid in Gaza'istan was geared toward dismantling another tunnel being dug by the Pals near the Israeli border.

You have convinced yourself otherwise, but the islamist terrorist tunnel rats are not burrowing toward Israel for the purpose of exchanging... um... Merry Christmas salutations.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



The truth according yo Israel's bullshit manual.

Example:



> They chose to side with the Attacking Arab Coalition in 1948.



What country did the Arabs attack?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_XuPXGMpLA]Surely you can't be serious - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



It's Tin'less.

Expect little, get less.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> "..._What country did the Arabs attack?_"


They attacked the Jews of Mandate-Palestine, at the time of the termination of the Mandate.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Moot point. If those Palestinians were inside Israel (if there is such a thing) the the attack would be justified. But they weren't.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._What country did the Arabs attack?_"
> ...



Thanks for ducking the question.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Ducking, hell...

I gave you an answer which *you* could build upon, to argue the case for the existence of a land called Palestine.

I actually left you some considerable wiggle-room, and you were _sooooo_ busy preparing to automatic-gainsay that you didn't even notice.

Now *THAT's* entertainment... and quality-irony... damned funny stuff!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._What country did the Arabs attack?_"
> ...



Cool, so it was no longer Mandate Palestine it was just Palestine.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

We can always rely on pftinmore to give us a laugh.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 17, 2013)

It's probably been said before, but Israel is seems like a giant because it is surrounded by midgets


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> We can always rely on pftinmore to give us a laugh.



The mandate was assigned to Palestine. Palestine existed with or without the mandate.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


False. A sovereign nation has the right to self-defense.

With a demonstrated history by Islamic terrorists taking extraordinary measures to kill and maim Israelis, preventing Islamic terrorist attacks involves pro-active measures.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > We can always rely on pftinmore to give us a laugh.
> ...



A territory existed. There was no such thing as a "Palestinian" (national identity), until the invention of such by Yassir "_anybody got a spare kidney_" Arafat.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Absolutely.

It was the unincorporated, unchartered, loosely shared and narrowly claimed region of the former Ottoman Empire known as Palestine, which had just been relaxed from British control.

A region that slipped into civil war, when one faction of the population (the Jews) chose to claim a portion of it for themselves and to craft a State which belonged-to and answered-to them.

A civil war which the surrounding Muslim-Arab countries had been preparing to join as allies of the Muslim-Arabs of Palestine, the moment the Arabs began hostilities - that is to say, the moment the Jews of Palestine formally declared their intention to break away.

The Jews of Palestine were the victors in a civil war.

Victory being defined as retaining their newly-declared Statehood and territories and survival itself and the halting and withdrawal of the attacking Arab armies.

They were accorded - de facto - through both Armistice and subsequent diplomacy and treaties in subsequent years - the fait accompli of the State of Israel, which was a breakaway State comprised of portions of the old region formerly known as Palestine, leaving a residual Rump Palestine in its place.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone view archives in England ? There is no country named England and we are discussing immigration into Palestine.
> ...



when islamo nazis are desperate------they play word-games.   
I saw the lovely play  "MUSIC MAN"------as a teen.    (yes --I am not old) 
     whenever sherri and tinni---et al post-----I am reminded of the 
     wonderful  show tune  

         "there's trouble in river city"

            "Trouble----with a capital   T   ------that rhymes with   P  
                       and that stands for   

                 ****POOL******

      disclaimer---I saw  "MUSIC MAN" as a teen-----but by then it was off broadway---
                              uhm.......I AM NOT THAT OLD


----------



## Meathead (Nov 17, 2013)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


Look, I could considered pro- Israeli, but bs is bs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Load of Israeli crap.

Palestine declared independence long before Arafat.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



au-contraire------there was a national identity called  
   "PALESTINIAN"      for about  16 - 1700  years    
   From ---around  300 AD   to    1948  AD--      PALESTINIAN  
   as the national identity of any jew who lived in the ares of the 
   world  that the ROMANS   during the time of the   "HOLY 
   ROMAN EMPIRE"      called  "palestine"        An interesting factoid 
   of history------is that the OTTOMAN empire---was actually---IN PART 
   a kind of successor to the  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE in the middle east.---
   There were also a few  "caliphstes"  ---that intervened   

   FOR ALL THAT TIME----from holy roman empire,   thru  CALIPHATE  and 
   thru the caliphate called the  OTTOMAN EMPIRE and thru the post 
   World war  I     BRITISH MANDATE PALESTINE------the term 
   "PALESTINIAN"   was exclusive to jews living in  "palestine" 

   a bunch of   WORD GAME PLAYING    isa-respecters         adopted the 
   term-------about 45 years ago----more or less.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're just ignorant. But I can help you with that.

It was Arafat who coined the term "Palestinian" as a modern "national" identity in the late 1960's and its arab squatters as "Palestinians."


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





Hollie-----you are CLEARLY ignorant of      NEO HISTORY-----Palestine has been 
PALESTINE  since approximately      500 BC       BC means before   ISA----the 
arabic speaking   ISA     was born.   
   ISA ---was a   "PALESTINIAN"   who 
was an emissary of   "allah"        and who preached the truths of the  
ETERNAL KORAN     (first introduced to the planet-----millennia earlier---
by     AL NABI ADAM------

for more details------contact  the   SCHOLAR-----SHERRI


Your problem is    "JEWS"         jews were invented -----sometime around 
  300  AD          and   "ZION"    was invented    in  1897  AD 

  a detail that   our board scholar never mentioned----but is part of her 
  creed   >>>>   HEBREW is a dialect of arabic          as the brilliant genius 
  scholars of  AL AZHAR U.     have declared by    FARTWAH


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Load of Israeli crap.

Al Hambra Theatre, Jaffa, 1937, flying Palestinian flag.







Like the Palestinians just dropped out of the sky in 1964.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Bringing back that old photo again.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Indeed, *1937* flying Palestinian flag.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Zionist attempts to rewrite and distort the history of Palestine are failing. 

Truth cannot be buried, it shall always be brought into the Light!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





In  1937 ----flag or not-----the ONLY PEOPLE IN THE WORLD  who self described---
or were described----as   "PALESTINIANS"     were jews living in palestine      Way 
back in   1937-----if arab crijninals had managed to murder enough people and 
grab enough land to establish some sort of     shariah cesspit in the erstwhile  
PALESTINE--------it is very unlikely that THEY WOULD HAVE CALLED that  new 
cesspit    "PALESTINE"

In fact----they may have merged with syria ---to become   THE CALIPHATE CESSPIT 
OF GREATER SYRIA   -------try a bit of honesty for a change     mr. tin       In 1937---
the  agenda of your kith and kin was    KILL EVERY  JEW IN THE WORLD    for the 
glory of     the  dog 'god'     isa/allah.     In the entire decade of  the  1930s----the 
only book translated to arabic------the language HOLY TO THE  ISA WORSHIPERS---
was   MEIN KAMPF------aka         NEW KORAN


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It is a JORDANIAN flag.  Probably a Jordanian film festival.  You have been told this a few times.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 17, 2013)

British WWII medal given out to members of the Royal Parachute Regiment for service in Palestine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Zionists can do nothing but just keep on lying when truths about Palestine are revealed.

How pitiful and pathetic Zionists are!

lmao!


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2013)

"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*..."

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 17, 2013)

The "*Notrim*" were legally armed, uniformed Jews, organized into forces for the purpose of defense against Arab marauders, in 1936. They were created under the auspices of the British "Palestine Police".

The Palestine Police Force was created on 1 July 1920, numbering 1,217 officers and men (both British and local Arabs and Jews) with the formation of a civil government in Palestine. This force assumed police responsibilities from the British Army (i.e. Military Police): the Army, which conquered Palestine from the Turks in 1917-1918, had until then fulfilled police duties in the area under the auspices of the Enemy Occupied Territory Administration (South).

Between 1920 and 1926 the police forces in Palestine consisted of the "Palestine Police Force", the "Palestine Gendermerie", the "British Gendermerie", and various military units.

In 1926, the two gendarmeries were disbanded, with some joining the British and Palestinian (Arab and Jewish) sections of the Palestine Police, while most transferred to a new formation called the "Transjordan Frontier Force" (TJFF). In that same year the Palestine Police established a supplementary police branch of volunteer assistants.

Israeli Militaria: Palestine Police Noter Militaria/Jewish Settlement Police Uniform | îãéí åëåáò ÷åìô÷ ùì ðåèø îùèøú äééùåáéí äòáøééí - Historama.com | The Online History Shop


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_Zionist attempts to rewrite and distort the history of Palestine_..."


What Zionists?

What re-writing?

What history?

What Palestine?



> "..._are failing_..."


According to whose judgment?

And why is that judgment one whit superior to anyone else's?



> "..._Truth cannot be buried, it shall always be brought into the Light!_"


Whose 'truth' is that?

Spoken like a true obsessive-compulsive dogmatic fanatic.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> "His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*..."
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And that has not been done.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists can do nothing but just keep on lying when truths about Palestine are revealed.
> 
> How pitiful and pathetic Zionists are!
> 
> lmao!




What   "truth"    about     PALESTINE  AKA  ISRAEL/JUDEA  as per the romans
       (circa  100 AD) -----
       and   AKA    SYRIA, ISRAEL/JUDEA and PARTS OF LEBANON AND SINAI  for 
       HERODOTUS     (circa 500 BC) 
       and   ISRAEL/JUDEA   AKA      ZION       for   MOSES,   DAVID,   ISAIAH,  
       DANEIL,   EZRA,    and  JESUS ------from the migration of abraham from 
       babylon----to the present time.  

  do  ZIONISTS DENY        sherri?   

        gee-------even hard core meccaists to not spit in the eye of   ISAIAH as you do.

        In hebrew----his poetry is sublime --------I have to admit----Jeremiah is 
        POWERFUL----but Isaiah is actually-----enjoyable


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*..."
> ...


.............  ^^^^ Juden even lie about lying!!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

PS   sherri-----if you     lm <your>  ao         where will you stick the 
   baby brain smashing bomb?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



 LOL LOL LOL   islamo nazi pigs laugh whilst raping their own daughters


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 17, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Also whilst carrying out honor killings.  Disgusting religion Islam.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > We can always rely on pftinmore to give us a laugh.
> ...



So?       Arabia existed too-------as a place ---kinda on the SILK ROAD ----EAST WEST 
EAST   trading route-----a culturally diverse home to   ------unwashed bedouin. 
caravan thieves,   zoroastrian originating in Persia----Jews from Judea/israel, 
and christians from here and there.       SO?      it existed     YATHRIB_---the jewish 
city in arabia also existed        so ?     it existed?      NINEVEH  existed too.     
An interesting question asked ------in a rosh hashonah lesson last year----
"DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE NINEVEH is?        The book of Jonah  is ---read every 
year on YOM KIPPUR   (a jewish holiday)------if you do not understand the allusion 
to NINEVEH  --------ask  sherri-----she is a bible scholar.      Here is a hint-----someone knew------the answer was     ARAM V'NAHARAYIM      ------ask roudy


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> "His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*..."
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Even Israel's declaration of independence says that Israel was declared* in Palestine.*

Israel was imposed on Palestine by the force of arms and remains in Palestine by the force of arms.

That is the definition of a military occupation. You can call it a state if you like but it is still an occupation.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*..."
> ...


Israel is comprised of that part of Palestine achieved by one side in a civil war between Palestinian Jews and Palestinian Muslims - the victorious side.

Rump-Palestine is comprised of that part of Palestine retained by the other side in a civil war between Palestinian Jews and Palestinian Muslims - the losing side.

The United States of America itself was created by a civil war between British Subjects based on opposite sides of the Atlantic.

It is legitimate for a new country to be created as a result of a civil war.

The Jews of Palestine hoped to achieve their own State through peaceful means.

The Muslims of Palestine decided to oppose that Statehood by force of arms.

Which, in turn, triggered the Jewish military response, which, in turn, ultimately resulted in the continued existence of the State of Israel.

The Muslims of Palestine should have agreed to such a State of Israel while there was still time to do so while still cutting a halfway decent deal for themselves.

It's far too late now.

And they do not get a Do-Over.

Choices have consequences.

The Palestinians are living the consequences of their own poor choices.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "_Zionist attempts to rewrite and distort the history of Palestine_..."
> ...



Zionists certainly do know how to use a whole lot of words to say absolutely nothing!

You just keep opposing the rights of the indigenous  nonZionist Palestinians to exist in Palestine!

How hate filled and pitiful and disgusting you are!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...Zionists certainly do know how to use a whole lot of words to say absolutely nothing!..."


You were asked to identify the specifics pertaining to your earlier complaining remark.

You have failed to do so.

Again.

And seek to cover it with yet further bile and non sequitur content.

Again.

No one is surprised at this outcome.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





> Israel is comprised of that part of Palestine achieved by one side in a civil war between Palestinian Jews and Palestinian Muslims...



When did Israel acquire that land?

Link?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists can do nothing but just keep on lying when truths about Palestine are revealed.
> 
> How pitiful and pathetic Zionists are!
> 
> lmao!



What "twoofs" about Palestine have islamists such as Sherri revealed?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "...Zionists certainly do know how to use a whole lot of words to say absolutely nothing!..."
> ...



Again, a lot of words that says absolutely nothing .

Not surprised at your Emptiness!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Try again, massive Zionist failure!

The UN Charter tells all military conquest is not a lawful way to acquire sovereignty of land.

Sovereignty always was and remains with the indigenous Palestinian people.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> "..._When did Israel acquire that land?...Link?_"


In the case of Jewish-owned land... the moment that the State of Israel was declared.

In the case of Arab-owned land confiscated by the Jews as spoils of war... the moment that Jewish troops seized it.

All of which the Jews consolidated into the final original configuration of the State of Israel, at the time of the various cessation and armistice of 1949.

I do not believe that a 'link' is required, to document either the declaration of the Israeli Declaration of Statehood and Independence, nor Jewish troops seizing land as spoils in 1948, nor the incorporation of those lands into Israel in 1948-1949.

Unless, of course, you wish to dispute that such things happened.

The legality of such actions may very well be subject to dispute, but their reality is self-evident...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._The UN Charter tells all military conquest is not a lawful way to acquire sovereignty of land_..."


This was civil war between two factions residing in the same land.

One faction seized their part of it and made a State out of it.

The other faction has been deluding themselves over this ever since.

Oh, and, if you want it back... come and take it... if you can.

Otherwise... best dust-off your Jordanian Passport... you're gonna need it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Where lies the international body of law that says a people can declare a state and lawfully take away sovereignty rights of the people with the right of self determination in the land under intl law?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._When did Israel acquire that land?...Link?_"
> ...



Of course you know that seizing land by force is illegal. I don't see any dispute.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw89UDZay4M]Erakat caught on tape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Where lies the international body of law that says a people can declare a state and lawfully take away sovereignty rights of the people with the right of self determination in the land under intl law?



Israel supporters have been dancing around that question for as long as I have been here.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*..."
> ...


*What "has not been done"?*

"...Prime Minister David Lloyd George of the United Kingdom supported the creation of a Jewish homeland in Palestine because 'it would help secure post-war British control of Palestine, which was strategically important as a buffer to Egypt and the Suez Canal.'.[18] 

"In addition, Palestine was to later serve as a terminus for the flow of petroleum from Iraq via Jordan, three former Ottoman Turkish provinces that became British League of Nations mandates in the aftermath of the First World War. 

"The oil officially flowed along the Mosul-Haifa oil pipeline from 19351948, and unofficially up until 1954."

*Prejudice the civil and religiou$ right$ of existing non-Jewi$h communitie$ in Pale$tine?*

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*..."
> ...


*You can also recognize the propaganda value that England received from its plans for righting a 2000 year-old wrong in Palestine:*

"James Gelvin, a Middle East history professor, cites at least three reasons for why the British government chose to support Zionist aspirations. Issuing the Balfour Declaration would appeal to Woodrow Wilson's two closest advisors, who were avid Zionists.

"'The British did not know quite what to make of President Woodrow Wilson and his conviction (before America's entrance into the war) that the way to end hostilities was for both sides to accept "peace without victory." 

"'Two of Wilson's closest advisors, Louis Brandeis and Felix Frankfurter, were avid Zionists. 

"'How better to shore up an uncertain ally than by endorsing Zionist aims? 

"'The British adopted similar thinking when it came to the Russians, who were in the midst of their revolution. Several of the most prominent revolutionaries, including Leon Trotsky, were of Jewish descent. 

"'Why not see if they could be persuaded to keep Russia in the war by appealing to their latent Jewishness and giving them another reason to continue the fight?" ... These include not only those already mentioned but also Britain's desire to attract Jewish financial resources.[14]

"'At that time the British were busy making promises. At a War Cabinet meeting, held on 31 October 1917, Balfour suggested that a declaration favourable to Zionist aspirations would allow Great Britain "to carry on extremely useful propaganda both in Russia and America'"

*By 1916, two years into the War to End All War, Wilson's idea of peace without victory was seen as a disaster by bankers on both sides of the Atlantic since without a "loser" to plunder at Versailles the rich parasites who backed both sides of the Great War stood to lose billion$

Jews in the US and Europe did their best to ensure that didn't happen by encouraging American troops to go "over there." Germany was crushed and gave birth to Hitler, and some of the same bankers got rich from that lie too.*

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Where lies the international body of law that says a people can declare a state and lawfully take away sovereignty rights of the people with the right of self determination in the land under intl law?
> ...



You may wish to email the Ottoman Turks and all of the capos who ran the various islamist caliphates with that question.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Where lies the international body of law that says a people can declare a state and lawfully take away sovereignty rights of the people with the right of self determination in the land under intl law?
> ...


Then allow me to break the mold here...

The following profanity-laced narrative is not directed at you, per se, or anyone here, per se, but is intended as 'theater' - an outsider mimicking an imaginary Israeli hard-ass, as a means to convey a point...

==============================

_"OK, you caught us.

No more pussyfooting around... no more dancing around the legal bullshit.

In short...

We already owned part of the land by the time of the Statehood Declaration.

We chose those lands, and others that we dominated through population pressure, and decided to call those ours, in the run-up to Statehood.

We were already residents and under no particular jurisdiction nor government as of the moment of the termination of the Mandate...

We also had no intention of living as Dhimmis under you dickwads again after 1300 years of your shit, and after 6,000,000 of our own had so recently been slaughtered, and when our peoople were crying-out so pathetically for someplace to go, to fort-up and recover from such a horrific slaughter.

So we decided to declare Statehood.

You decided to fight us over that.

So we told you - and anyone who took your side in the matter - to go fuck yourselves, and we fought you back for it.

And, despite the fact that your neighbors also came at us in such massive numbers as to almost assure our doom, we actually ended-up holding you off, and, in many areas, even kicking your ass, as rag-tag and ill-equipped and ill-armed as we were.

Suddenly, we had a shot at staying alive, and having a homeland to call our own once again, for the first time in 1900 years.

So, to summarize...

Don't like what happened in 1948-1949?

Fuck you. Come take it back, if you can.

Want to play the International Law card over all that?

Fuck you. Come take it back, if you can.

Don't like what happened in 1967 after we kicked your ass again?

Fuck you. Come and take it back, if you can.

Don't like what happened in 1973, after we kicked your ass again?

Fuck you. Come and take it back, if you can.

Think you're gonna sucker the rest of the non-Islamic world into taking your side in this?

Fuck you. Come and take if back, if you can.

Think you're gonna be allowed to out-breed us and take-over through population pressure?

Fuck you. Come and take it back, if you can.

Don't like the way your lands keep shrinking, until there's hardly anything left at all?

Fuck you. Come and take if back, if you can.

Wanna play whiney little bitches and cry about how unfair it all is?

Fuck you. Come and take if back, if you can.

Wanna play the sympathy card when more of your people get hurt than ours, after you attack us?

Fuck you. Come and take if back, if you can.

Basically... fuck you."__
_
=============================

Inspired by 'Goodfellas'... the inspirational part to be found at 0:10 thru 0:22 on the clip... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Perfect gangster motiff... adds a new dimension to the debate, don'tcha think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All pretenses dropped...

It *IS* fun bein' top-dog, ain't it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



In other words, Israel just illegally took the land by military force.

I think that will catch up to them at some point in time.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> "..._In other words, Israel just illegally took the land by military force. I think that will catch up to them at some point in time._"


If it *DOES* catch up to them, Tinny, by the time it does, 'Palestinians' will have long-since faded from memory and melted into the populations of Jordan and Lebanon - far too late to do _them_ any good.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._In other words, Israel just illegally took the land by military force. I think that will catch up to them at some point in time._"
> ...



"The old will die and the young will forget."

How is that working out for you?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


It isn't working one way or another for me, Tinny, because I'm not a stakeholder.

But the whole paradigm changes, once the Palestinians are across the border and living in Jordan and Lebanon, and Israeli settlers swoop into the vacuum to complete the consolidation.

When that happens, the Palestinians begin melting into the surrounding countryside, across the border.

Once they're safely relocated, and settled-in, and sustaining themselves, the world will forget about them at the speed of light.

Happily.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



On the contrary, Palestinians living out from under Israel's boot have more freedom to support Palestine.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> "..._On the contrary, Palestinians living out from under Israel's boot have more freedom to support Palestine._"


And when the West Bank and Gaza have been cleared, and *ALL* of them are 'out from under'?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._On the contrary, Palestinians living out from under Israel's boot have more freedom to support Palestine._"
> ...



It shall never happen.

Occupations in Palestine always fail, history teaches us that.

And one more time, Palestinians again exceed the number of foreign occupier  Zionist Jews in number in Palestine. 

It is a beautiful time to live, we get to watch Zionism fall!


----------



## Sally (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




I think most civilized people would think it a beautiful time to live if Muslims become tolerant of other religions.  You are fixated for some reason on one tiny spot on this planet while yout friends are operating in many larger spots killing innocent people because of their religious beliefs.  These deaths don't seem to faze you, even when Christians are killed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > "..._On the contrary, Palestinians living out from under Israel's boot have more freedom to support Palestine._"
> ...



They will just add to the ranks. Those ranks have grown considerably in the last 10 to 15 years.

Ali Abunima, Ramzy Baroud, Nadia Hijab, Huwaida Arraf, Noura Erekat, Ghada Karmi, Laila El Haddad, Rafeef Zaida, Diana Buttu, and others are all second and third generation refugees.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I simply enjoy seeing Injustices like Apartheid and Occupations cease. 

People with a conscience like such things as that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Frankly, Tinny, once the Arab-Palestinians are all safely relocated and doing well, they won't have much appetite for continuing this insanity.

And, if by some chance, they do, then Israel will then be responding to aggression from across the borders of another country - conventional warfare - rather than dealing with the population of various occupied scraps.

The Rules of Engagement are different, and will work to Israel's favor.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._It shall never happen_..."


It's already underway... hectare by hectare, acre by acre, block by block, settlement by settlement, village by village... as evidenced by your own propaganda maps.

And there isn't a thing you can do that is going to stop it, as the pace accelerates, and what is left of Rump Palestine continues to evaporate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Over 6 million Palestinians still live in Palestine,  they are not going anywhere, only growing in number!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Over 6 million Palestinians still live in Palestine,  they are not going anywhere, only growing in number!_


It's an easy enough matter to push them off the land, when the Israelis tire of playing this game. The Israelis have the muscle to do it. You lack the muscle to stop them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _Over 6 million Palestinians still live in Palestine,  they are not going anywhere, only growing in number!_
> ...



It shall only happen in the imagination of hate filled Zionist bigots like you.

God blesses the oppressed, I place my faith in God, not Satanic evils like Zionism!


----------



## Sally (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Many people have said there is no apartheid there, but since you hate the Jews and thus Israel you will continue with your apartheid shtick.  If you don't like occupations, have you ever gone to the Asia forum and said you don't like the occupation of Tibet?  I don't think  you have condemned the Turkish occupation of part of Cyprus.  You just seem obsessed with one thing.  People with a conscience don't like to see other people murdered because of their religious beliefs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Military might is old hat.

Israel's military is already becoming a detriment to Israel's legitimacy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Israel has no legitimacy.

She is a rogue nation whose days are numbered and her end is in sight.

I am so thankful to God for all of this.


----------



## Sally (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel has no legitimacy.
> 
> She is a rogue nation whose days are numbered and her end is in sight.
> 
> I am so thankful to God for all of this.




Gee, I didn't know you have a crystal ball.  How much do you charge for a reading?

Naturally you will never see Mrs. Sherri say she will be thankful to God if he shows the way for Muslims to be tolerant of the beliefs of others.  Evidently she doesn't care that they are intolerant.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 17, 2013)

Sally said:


> Gee, I didn't know you have a crystal ball.  How much do you charge for a reading?


I don't know, how much do you charge?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EivR78mrRFE]Eric Clapton- Lay Down Sally - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Injustices always have their end.

And Christians are called to take stands against Injustice. 

Real Christians know this. 

That is the example Jesus lived out in His life. 

Read Matthew 23.


----------



## Sally (Nov 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Injustices always have their end.
> 
> And Christians are called to take stands against Injustice.
> 
> ...



How many times are you going to bring up Matthew 23?  You have already told everyone to read Matthew 23 numerous times.  I think Mrs. Sherri conveniently overlooks the fact that the real Christians are trying to make the world aware of what is happening to Christians in Muslim countries.  That is why you are seeing so many articles about this now.  Perhaps it is Mrs. Sherri who dislikes the articles appearing here because she doesn't want the readers to know what real Christians are doing with regard to the persecution and murder of Christians in Muslim countries.  Of course, there are real Christians, putting their lives on the line,  operating in these Muslim countries reporting on what is happening to Christians while Mrs. Sherri sits safely in her own home telling the readers her interpretation of what a real Christian is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Free Thought Manifesto: Israel's War Crimes Against Children

The link above is to an article  and a PDF file can be downloaded entitled War Crimes Against Children, released by a human rights group, PCHR, in May of 2009

Addressed in this report are some of the war crimes Israel perpetrated against children in Cast Lead.

Case Study 1 addresses the targeting of a house with artillery shells on 1/5/2009. Amal Olaiwa and 4 of her children were killed in the kitchen of their home when the house was struck by an artillery shell. The mother Amal, age 40, was decapitated.  14 year old Motassem was killed, 13 year old Munin was killed, 9 year old Lana was killed, and 7 year old Ismail was killed. 3 other family members were injured. 

Investigation by PCHR indicates there were no militants or clearly identifiable military targets in the area at the time of the attack. No buuldings around the home were targeted either. 

Artillery shells are fired from an artillery gun and command a range of 60 kilometers. They are used to shell entire areas, not hit specific targets. Artillery bombardnent is indiscriminate and as a result violates the principle of distinction when used in a civilian area. The attack constituted two counts of war crimes under Article 8 (2)(b)(ii) and (iv) of the Statue of the Intl Criminal Court.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Injustices always have their end. And Christians are called to take stands against Injustice. Real Christians know this. That is the example Jesus lived out in His life. Read Matthew 23._


Getting Christians to take sides with the Muslims against the Jews?







Good luck with that!

_Especially_ after 9-11 !


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Mr tin -----reiterates the   isa-respecting creed-----military might is nothing compared to 
the glory of  infant throat slitting and rape and beheading of little girls for the 
glory of    isa/allahuh akbarrrrrrrr.         Israeli self defense from the perverse piggery---
-----is   DECLARED  ILLEGITIMATE   as per the filth of shariah.     Nothing new----Mr tin---
your approach is OLD -------it was introduced by  pig constantine-----but  it was REFINED 
to the disgusting filth it is today     IN ARABIA ----and thence to the lands invaded by the 
dogs--------------keep it up-------the genocides continue in the name of the filth you espouse


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Another symptom of the debilitating disease called _Tinmore Syndrome_.

Israel's military has been the difference between survival and annihilation at the hands of the Islamic hoards who have tried repeatedly to finish what Hitler failed to complete in Europe.  

You can't bring yourself to admit it, but the displacement of arab beggars and squatters really began in 1948 when the Crusading islamist armies first cleared the squatters to begin their Jew genocide.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Injustices always have their end.
> 
> And Christians are called to take stands against Injustice.
> 
> ...



How sleazy. The rabid islamist is "quoting" Christian doctrine.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel has no legitimacy.
> 
> She is a rogue nation whose days are numbered and her end is in sight.
> 
> I am so thankful to God for all of this.



Such are the fantasies of Death Cultists.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel has no legitimacy.
> 
> She is a rogue nation whose days are numbered and her end is in sight.
> 
> I am so thankful to God for all of this.



You are a Muslim - you should thank your moon god allah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Here we see what real "Death Cultists" do in Palestine! 

Are they all like the Zionist here who calls Christians Muslims?


http://freethoughtmanifesto.blogspot.com/2009/05/israels-war-crimes-against-children.html?m=1

War Crimes Against Children Report released 14 May 2009

Case Study 2

This involved an attack on a civilian attack on a house with a bomb from an Israeli aircraft. 

22 members of 1 family, of the al-Dayeh family, were killed in this direct attack on a civilian home in Gaza on 1/6/2009 in Zaytoun district of Gaza City.

12 children were murdered by Israel in this one attack plus a woman who was 8 months pregnant. 

Bodies taken from the collapsed house were burnt beyond recogntion.

The murdered Palestinians,  all killed by Israel:

1. Fayez Musbah Hashem al-Dayah.     Age 60

2. Kawkab Said Hussein al-Dayah.        Age 57

3. Radwan Fayez Musbah al-Dayah.      Age 22

4. Sabrin Fayez Musbah al-Dayah.         Age 24

5. Raghda Fayez Musbah al-Dayah.       Age 34

6. Eyad Fayez Musbah al-Dayah.            Age 36

7. Rawda Hilal Hussein al-Dayah.           Age 32

8. Ali Eyad Fayez Musbah al-Dayah.       Age 10

9. Khitam Eyad Fayez Musbah al-Dayah.      Age 9

10. Alaa Eyad Fayez Musbah al-Dayah.         Age 7

11. Rabaa Eyad Fayez al-Dayah.                     Age 6

12. Sharaf Al-Din Eyad Fayez al-Dayah.         Age 5

13. Mohammed Eyad Fayez al-Dayah.            Age 7 months

14. Ramez Fayez Musbah al-Dayah                 Age 27

15. Safaa Saleh Mohammed al-Dayah.            Age 20

16. Baraa Ramez Fayez al-Dayah.                     Age 1.5

17. Salsabil Ramez Fayez al-Dayah.                  Age 5 months

18. Tazal Ismail Ismail Mohammed al-Dayah.         Age 28 (8 months pregnant)

19. Amani Mohammed. Fayez al-Dayah.                   Age 6

20. Qamar Mohammed Fayez al-Dayah.                    Age 5

21. Arij Mohammed Fayez al- Dayah.                         Age 3

22. Yousef Mohammed Fayez al-Dayah.                   Age 2


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess when people do not flee a war area after being forewarned to then tragedies happen.  If I knew the IDF were amassing on my border I would get the hell out and go a stay in a place of safety such as bunkers (such as Israel has to when sheltering from attacks).  When *Israel repeatedly warn Gazans to seek safety* and they refuse (thus becoming what is the 'glory' of martyrdom, then of course we can't understand it.  This poor girl says it all.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_UBc96u50k]Hamas Barbaric Tactics To Blame Israel For "War Crimes" (GAZA) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Deliberate attacks on civilian homes are war crimes.

One cannot escape liability for murdering children by saying leave and then deliberately dropping a bomb on the children.

Not to mention the fact there was no where in Gaza safe from Israels murdering war crimes.

Children and families were killed leaving their homes.

Children and families were killed in UN Shelters.

The borders of Gaza were closed.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Deliberate attacks on civilian homes are war crimes..."








Indeed. Hurry the day when Hamas rocketeers are charged and tried and convicted.



> "..._Not to mention the fact there was no where in Gaza safe from Israel_..."


Indeed. Not very intelligent, launching rockets against such a powerful enemy under such cramped circumstances.



> "..._Children and families were killed leaving their homes. Children and families were killed in UN Shelters_..."


This is what happens when Hamas positions war-assets (_which require counterstrikes_) within heavy concentrations of Gazan civilians.

Solution: don't do that. 



> "..._The borders of Gaza were closed._"


Yes.

Both the Egyptians and Jordanians have closed-off the borders from THEIR side.

THEY don't want to deal with the Palestinian Crazies, either.

Can't blame the Egyptians and Jordanians for _that_.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

All I see illustrated in the last post is Israel carrying out war crimes.

When shall these Israeli baby killers be brought to justice?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Free Thought Manifesto: Israel's War Crimes Against Children

313 children are named in this report, all killed by Israel in Cast Lead.

An Appendix identifies each child killed by name. 

The report states in addition to 313 children named , 7 child combatants were also killed.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep... the Gazans got their asses kicked pretty hard during the course of Operation Cast Lead.

They can thank their Hamas masters for...

1. embedding war-assets within heavy concentrations of Gazan civilians

2. launching massive rocket barrages against Israeli civilian population centers

...in the weeks beforehand; which triggered Operation Cast Lead in the first place.

I'll bet those dead Gazans cursed Hamas with their dying breaths, for subjecting them to such dangers.

Pity.

Don't want to incur civilians casualties like that, in connection with counterstrikes?

Don't launch the rocket-barrages that triggered such counterstrikes and operations in the first place.

Duh.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor keeps ignoring the Facts that Israels deliberate targeting of civilians in Cast Lead are war crimes!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Deliberate attacks on civilian homes are war crimes.
> 
> One cannot escape liability for murdering children by saying leave and then deliberately dropping a bomb on the children.
> 
> ...



People should have taken shelter.  Would you go about your daily business if you knew the IDF were about to bomb Hamas targets?  No, of course you wouldn't.  Hamas are to blame for firing rockets into Israel and for not protecting Gazan citizens.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor keeps ignoring the Facts that Israels deliberate targeting of civilians in Cast Lead are war crimes!


Or, alternatively, Sherri keeps ignoring the fact that Gazan civilian casualties incurred during the course of Operation Cast Lead were overwhelmingly collateral casualties inflicted while the IDF was striking against war-assets and combatants which had been intentionally embedded within heavy concentrations of Gazan civilians.

Such embedding is, in all probability, in direct violation of the Geneva Convention and its Protocols and, as such, may very well constitute War Crimes.

Attempting to portray these as large-scale and widespread intentional targetings of civilians is disingenuous and mere spin-doctoring by pro-Palestinian propagandists.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor keeps ignoring the Facts that Israels deliberate targeting of civilians in Cast Lead are war crimes!
> ...



None of that is what human rights groups tell us in their investigations.

Why do you keep lying?

I choose to believe the experts and discount your uninformed Zionist views.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

*WAR CRIMES BY HAMAS AGAINST THEIR OWN CITIZENS*​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0wJXf2nt4Y]Hamas - Human Shield Confession - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JURMFtGRpjc]Colonel Richard Kemp Challenges Goldstone Report - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrLfiMm86tA]UK Colonel Richard Kemp praises Israel's efforts to reduce civilian casualties in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._None of that is what human rights groups tell us in their investigations_..."


Nobody doubts that these so-called Human Rights Organizations have dug-up one-sided evidence and testimony pertaining to several incidents of intentional IDF fire against Gazan civilians.

Nobody doubts that these so-called Human Rights Organizations have dug-up corroborating evidence from Israeli soldier A or B or C, that some of that did, indeed, take place.

Nobody doubts that these so-called Human Rights Organizations are stereotypically and justifiably perceived as being extremely biased against Israel.

But most sane, rational people doubt that these so-called Human Rights Organizations can credibly claim that the vast majority of Gazan civilian deaths were anything but exactly as described above... collateral casualties, incurred while the IDF was striking at war-targets.



> "..._Why do you keep lying?_"


Who is the liar?

The person who is willing to concede that some modest amount of unwarranted or intentional targeting did probably take place, in all likelihood?

*...OR...*

The person who makes blanket statements that disingenuously attempt to portray ALL such casualties as unwarranted or intentional targeting?

I'm content to let the readership decide for themselves.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

As I said, I accept the reports of the human rights groups who identified wide scale unlawful targeting of civilians by Israel in military operations in Cast Lead.

As previously discussed in this thread and in Goliath, IDF commanders ordered soldiers to shell houses. 

A soldiers words, specific houses were identified in neighborhoods and they were ordered to put a shell in each house.

Israel ordered her combatants to target civilians and civilian objects.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Israel killed 1400 in Gaza, most of them were civilians unlawfully targeted.

That is what human rights groups document in their reports.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel killed 1400 in Gaza, most if them were civilians unlawfully targeted.
> 
> That is what human rights groups document in their reports.



all jihado nazi baby murdering dogs are  "civilians"        the islamic heros---
the BROTHERS BOSTONI-----were civilians, ,   too.       In fact all of the   jihado 
pigs----sherri worships who  drove planes into the world trade center  ----2001----
were  CIVILIANS TOO. 

OSAMA BIN LADEN-----the ---SAINT OF THE ISA WORSHIPPING SLUTS----was also 
a  CIVILIAN


Long ago------when I was young-----a smiling pakistani    surgeon------told me why 
it is LEGAL FOR  MUSLIMS   (aka   isa-respecters)   TO MURDER JEWS IN AIRPORTS----
------easy------they WEAR NO UNIFORMS-------they are  "CIVILIANS" -------of course---
since that time------sherri's  "CIVILIANS"  have branched out--------since that time 
  MILLIONS -------christians and hindus  ----lay dead in the dust to the DELIGHT OF 
  SHERRI--------dead for the glory of  isa/allah--------by the hand of  "civilians"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here we see what real "Death Cultists" do in Palestine!
> 
> Are they all like the Zionist here who calls Christians Muslims?
> 
> ...



One family member in the house survived, 28 year old Aamer al-Dayah. He was flung 8  metres from the house.

One other family member, Rida al-Dayah,  had been at the mosque praying and walking towards home when he saw the explosion.

The two surviving members of the al-Dayah family said they had received no information from the IOF their house would be destroyed.

Investigations determined there was militant activity in the area but all the victims of this direct attack on this house were civilians.

The direct attack on a civilian object, a house, when civilians are sheltering there because of the intensity of an IOF assault, is a willful killing, a grave breach of the Geneva Convention,  making the attack a war crime.

Also, as it is reasonably expected the complete destruction of a house would result in extensive death and injury to civilians, the attack constitutes two counts of  war crimes, as defined in Articles 8 (2)(b) (ii) and (iv) of the Statute of the Intl Criminal Court.

Militants were not in the house and were approximately 50 metres away. Israel used excessive and disproportionate lethal force in this attack.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...Investigations determined there was militant activity in the area but all the victims of this direct attack on this house were civilians..."


1. Investigations by whom?

2. Was/were the hit(s) on the house Intentional or Accidental?

3. If 'intentional', was it a 'righteous' fire-mission? (probable cause?)

4. Are we even sure that it was IDF munitions that destroyed the house?

5. Did a professional and unbiased third-party munitions-forensics team determine whose munitions hit the house?



> "..._The direct attack on a civilian object, a house, when civilians are sheltering there because of the intensity of an IOF assault, is a willful killing, a grave breach of the Geneva Convention, making the attack a war crime_..."


1. Innocent until proven guilty.

2. The matter has not been tried.

3. Do we have proof that the IDF knew that civilians were sheltering there?

4. Do we know WHY the IDF called-in a fire-mission on that house? (probable cause?)



> "..._Also, as it is reasonably expected the complete destruction of a house would result in extensive death and injury to civilians, the attack constitutes two counts of  war crimes as defined in Articles 8 (2)(b) (ii) and (iv) of the Statute of the Intl Criminal Court_..."


1. innocent until proven guilty

2. adding what's already been said, above.



> "..._Militants were not in the house and were approximately 50 metres away_..."


1. embedding troops and war-assets within civilian population centers is a War Crime as defined in the Geneva Conventions and their attendant Protocols.

2. militants needed to be more like 5,000 meters away rathr than 50 meters away, in order to avoid risk to their own civilian population.

3. the failure of the militants to position themselves away from civilian population centers and residential areas is the direct and proxmiate cause of such IDF fire missions.

4. consequently, the Palestinian militants may be argued to be at-fault, de facto, and, quite probably, de jure as well, rather than the IDF.



> "..._Israel used excessive and disproportionate lethal force in this attack._"


1. innocent until proven guilty

2. we do not know that the IDF used excessive force

3. if the intent of the fire-mission was to kill militants, then, the IDF fire mission used just as much force as such a situation required, in order to destroy their shelter and personnel.

4. In such a case, the presence or absence of such militants is non sequitur, assuming that the IDF fire-mission was called-in on good faith, that militants were sheltering there.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

Actually ---the PROXIMITY OF MILITANT BABY BRAIN SMASHING FOR ISA/ALLAH 
activity-----did render the house a legal military target------don't tell sherri---its 
ok------she cannot see this message------so she can go on dancing on the dead 
bodies of   "non-isa/allah respecters" --------do not interrupt her depraved joy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Investigation by the human rights group PCHR made the findings I addressed in my post. I provided a link to their full report. But that particular group is certainly not the only group making findings of that nature. 

Amnesty Intl issued multiple reports finding Israel committed war crimes in targeting civilians in Cast Lead, as did HRW and DCI Palestine and many others.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Some day, there shall be war crimes trials to bring to justice Israels war crimes in Gaza.

Until that day comes, noone shall stop discussing these war crimes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> 1. Investigations by whom?
> 
> 2. Was/were the hit(s) on the house Intentional or Accidental?
> 
> ...


Members of the IDF (who do the shooting) have admitted they treat everyone as the enemy and make no distinction between military and civilian targets.






Kondor3 said:


> 1. Innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> 2. The matter has not been tried.
> 
> ...


Shove that shit up your ass!

The Israeli's have a long track record of not investigating these occurances, so fuck you!





Kondor3 said:


> 2. militants needed to be more like 5,000 meters away rathr than 50 meters away, in order to avoid risk to their own civilian population.


_ "...to be more like..."_


That means YOU DON"T KNOW!





Kondor3 said:


> 4. consequently, the Palestinian militants may be argued to be at-fault, de facto, and, quite probably, de jure as well, rather than the IDF.


Did you read what she said, fuckhead?

Only ones killed were civilians.



Kondor3 said:


> 2. we do not know that the IDF used excessive force


Yes we do.

Not only do they have a track history of such, IDF members have admitted that that's what their told to do by their commanders.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Investigation by the human rights group PCHR made the findings I addressed in my post....


The investigation was conducted by the *P*(alestinian) *C*(enter) for *H*(uman) *R*(ights)???!!!







Thank you for playing...


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Investigations by whom?
> ...



Standard military procedure in GUERILLA WARFARE.        Gazan infant throat slitters 
do not wear uniforms.     Any place from which  baby brain smashing nissiles emerge---
is a  LEGAL MILITARY TARGET --------even if the place is an infant nursery.   Persons 
who render  areas containing civilians-----into ARENAS OF WAR -----are guilty of murder


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Palestinians are human beings with human rights and the ability to form organizations called human rights groups to address the violations of their rights.

The world does not exist just for Zionists.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._The Israeli's have a long track record of not investigating these occurances, so fuck you!_..."


Calm down, sugar-britches.

Mechanical recitals of anecdotal and nonspecific allegations do not help us to address the points raised.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Standard military procedure in GUERILLA WARFARE.        Gazan infant throat slitters
> do not wear uniforms.     Any place from which  baby brain smashing nissiles emerge---
> is a  LEGAL MILITARY TARGET --------even if the place is an infant nursery.   Persons
> who render  areas containing civilians-----into ARENAS OF WAR -----are guilty of murder


Hospitals are off limits under any conditions.

You could store a 100 Howitzers and a full battalion in one and it would still be off limits as a target.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Palestinians are human beings with human rights and the ability to form organizations called human rights groups to address the violations of their rights. The world does not exist just for Zionists._


Non sequitur.

The *OBJECTIVITY* of your source is being challenged, *not* its right to exist.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Calm down, sugar-britches.
> 
> Mechanical recitals of anecdotal and nonspecific allegations do not help us to address the points raised.[/SIZE]


I've already presented evidence of over 900 reports of excessive fire and 90% were dismissed without any investigation and only 2 ever made it to trial.


BTW, that "sugar-britch" comment got my horny, so you'll have to excuse me if I have to pleasure myself while I'm typing this.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Standard military procedure in GUERILLA WARFARE.        Gazan infant throat slitters
> ...


Incorrect.

==============================

_*Hospitals, both fixed and mobile, ambulances, hospital ships, medical aircraft, and medical personnel*&#8212;whether civilian or military&#8212;are also *entitled to protection from hostile fire* under the Geneva Conventions, *provided that* structures are marked with a red cross or red crescent and *not used improperly or near military objectives*, and staff are properly protected...

...Places of worship and historic monuments are protected, as are civilian structures like schools and other objects that are not being used to support military activities...

*There are exceptions*... *A schoo*l, for example, *becomes a legitimate military target if* soldiers are based there. *With hospitals*, the situation is more complicated since they are permitted to keep armed guards on their grounds. But *immunity from attack can be lost if the people or objects are used to commit acts that are harmful to one side in a conflict*..._

============================

As may be seen in the following page of a War Crimes Awareness -focused nonprofit organization whose editorial staff appear to have the requisite credentials... one of the first things the Google Search Engine found when doing some shotgun research on the subject...

Crimes of War ? Immunity from Attack


The storing of munitions and weapons on the premises, and the shielding of armed active combatants on the premises, would be 'harmful' to one side in the conflict.

Causing the hospital to lose immunity from attack.

Or so the legally competent editorial staff at that awareness-raising NPO seem to think.

And, I'm sure, supporting narrative and citations can be served-up on fairly short notice, in support of such contentions.

Of course, if your credentials on the subject are superior to those of that neutral NPO, then, we'll have to take your word for this (that Hospitals are off-limits, legally, under *all* circumstances)...

Barring any such manifestation of credentials, you appear to have failed with that assertion...

It's what comes of knee-jerk and emotional reactions rather than dispassionate analysis...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..."


That was 2009...

I'm sure the power is back on by now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bad things happen, when you launch ongoing and repetitive rocket-barrages to attack the civilian population centers of a much-larger and better-armed adversary...

Go figure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your adopted brethren are not exactly the _brightest_ crayons in the box, are they?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sherri gave us a four year old video ----on war-----war provoked by isa-respecting 
missile fire upon the heads of infants in Israel ------BOOOOORING


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

Two lawmakers from the militant Palestinian party Hamas were arrested after hiding for over a year inside a Red Cross compound in Jerusalem, an Israeli police spokesman said Monday.

The spokesman, Micky Rosenfeld, said the men were wanted for "Hamas activities." He would not elaborate.

*Red Cross officials confirmed the men had been holed up inside. In a statement, the Red Cross said that Khaled Abu Arfa and Mohammed Totah sought refuge in the compound on July 1, 2010, to escape Israeli arrest.
*

Israel bans Hamas from operating in Jerusalem. Last week Israel arrested the Hamas speaker of the Palestinian parliament.

Hamas lawmakers arrested at Red Cross in Jerusalem

Here the terrorists are using a UN ambulance, for cover.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRmYYSp0-B8]Reuters - Palestinians Terrorists use UN Ambulance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sherri gave us a four year old video ----on war-----war provoked by isa-respecting missile fire upon the heads of infants in Israel ------BOOOOORING


Hey, mebbe I can dig-up some old Crusader -era news bulletins, or Imperial Byzantine or Roman -era news bulletins... "_We interrupt this parchment for the following important news bulletin_..."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hospitals are not proper targets, your  ZIonist propaganda articles do not make them proper targets.

Multiple provisions in The Geneva Conventions protect hospitals from attack.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Wherever the Hamas and terrorists are firing at Israel from, and sheltering in whilst firing, those are targets.  UN ambulances are used to transport terrorists with ammunition from area to area - then they are targets.  Rockets are launched from buildings - those are targets too.  Your Islamists friends play dirty with their fighting against Israel, so they deserve all they get.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Nowhere Left to Hide in the Gaza Strip: Even Hospitals and UN Humanitarian Facilities under Israeli Attack

Cast Lead saw an Israeli attack on Al-Quds Red Crescent hospital in Gaza City, which was shelled by an Israeli tank formation, in what the International Committee of the Red Cross described as a &#8220;direct hit.&#8221; 

100 patients and medical staff in the hospital had to be evacuated to another part of the building as a result of the damage and It was further reported patients and staff were initially prevented from evacuating the premises due to the fact Israeli forces had surrounded it, impeding their safe passage. There were an estimated 500 patients and medical personnel inside the building when attacked by the IDF.

"Under customary international humanitarian law, the principle of distinction holds that civilians and civilian objects, including hospitals and humanitarian facilities cannot be subject to attack. Under Article 18 of the Fourth Geneva Convention, reflective of customary international humanitarian law, it is explicitly prohibited to attack, fire upon, or in any way to prevent hospitals or medical units from performing their medical and humanitarian duties. Similarly, it is a provision of customary international humanitarian law that personnel, transports and compounds of humanitarian relief operations must be respected and protected under all circumstances...."


Nowhere Left to Hide in the Gaza Strip: Even Hospitals and UN Humanitarian Facilities under Israeli Attack


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OBJWcGh8cc&list=PL0877FD9B8BE484CE&index=42]Hamas uses Mosques and Schools to Store its Weapons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._*Hospitals are not proper targets*... Multiple provisions in The Geneva Conventions protect hospitals from attack._"


*FROM THE UNITED NATIONS WEBSITE; SECTION: TREATY TEXTS:*

========================================

_Protocol additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the protection of victims of international armed conflicts (Protocol I) (with annexes, Final Act of the Diplomatic Conference on the reaffirmation and development of international humanitarian law applicable in armed conflicts dated 10 June 1977 and resolutions adopted at the fourth session). Adopted at Geneva on 8 June 1977_

*Article 13. DISCONTINUANCE OF PROTECTION OF CIVILIAN MEDICAL UNITS.*

1. The *protection* to which *civilian medical units* are entitled *shall not cease unless they are used to commit, outside their humanitarian function, acts harmful to the
enemy.* Protection may, however, cease only after a warning has been given setting, whenever appropriate, a reasonable time-limit, and after such warning has remained
unheeded.

2. The following shall not be considered as acts harmful to the enemy:
(a) That the personnel of the unit are equipped with light individual weapons for
their own defence or for that of the wounded and sick in their charge;
(6) That the unit is guarded by a picket or by sentries or by an escort;
(c) That small-arms and ammunition taken from the wounded and sick, and not yet
handed to the proper service, are found in the units;
(d) That members of the armed forces or other combatants are in the unit for
medical reasons.

=======================================



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._your ZIonist propaganda articles do not make them proper targets_..."


The NPO in question is entirely neutral and objective.

Its summation was completely vindicated by the actual Treaty Text Addenda found on the *website of the United Nations itself*, as found at the following link...

http://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume%201125/volume-1125-I-17512-English.pdf

========================================

Another *Fail* of Truly *Epic* proportions...






Bada-bing, bada-boom...

Butt-hurt remediation is down the hall, second door on the right.

Thus endeth the lesson.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Nowhere Left to Hide in the Gaza Strip: Even Hospitals and UN Humanitarian Facilities under Israeli Attack
> 
> 
> There is   NO-WHERE  created to hide in Gaza----not for its children or for anyone
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

What is all of that supposed to change?

Israels attacks upon hospitals remain unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects.

There were no military operations carried out by Palestinians from the hospitals attacked.

The hospitals were civilian hospitals unlawfully targeted and attacked.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Your turn, where is your evidence hospitals were proper military targets?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

easy-----RULES OF ENGAGEMENT -----any site from which the enemy SHOOTS---
is a legal target of war.      In fact any conveyance which conveys weapons is 
a LEGAL TARGET OF WAR.   Any site used as  weapon dump is a legal 
target of war           the islamo nazi pig habit of storing babies 
in their missile launchers does not protect the pigs or their weapons 
from being LEGAL TARGETS OF WAR---------the loss of the babies is 
MURDER BY THE ISLAMO NAZI PIGS      The fact that the  jihado pigs 
in the service of isa/allah ----do not wear uniforms does not render them 
civilians------they are jihado pigs       SLUT WAFA IDRIS did not wear a uniform 
when she tied a bomb to her stinking ass -------unfortunately SLUT WAFA did 
manage to kill------in the service of the   pig "god"   isa/allah-----but the good 
news is that she also blew her own stinking whore ass to hell 

If the disgusting whore had been DISCOVERED as the bonb on ass whore 
that she was ------before she detonated-------a life could have been saved 
if she had been shot in her whore head.   Such a shot would have been legal--
but sherri would have cried   FOUL


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is all of that supposed to change?...


It is supposed to change your credibility on the subject of _Hospital Immunity_ to that of 'pwned'. Which it did most handsomely. 



> _Israels attacks upon hospitals remain unlawful targeting of civilians and civilian objects. There were no military operations carried out by Palestinians from the hospitals attacked. The hospitals were civilian hospitals unlawfully targeted and attacked._


We do not know that such strikes were (1) intentional nor (2) unlawful.

And, after your earlier PCHR fiasco and an even more spectacular Epic Fail with the critical _Hospital Immunity_ issue, we sure-as-hell aren't going to take *YOUR* word for that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your turn, where is your evidence hospitals were proper military targets?


 The same place where you're keeping your evidence that they were *not* legitimate military targets, quite likely.

On the eastern side of _Can't-Prove-a-Negative-Never-Never-Land_.

Seriously, though...

I have no clue whether they were legitimate military targets.

Making such a determination is best left to the parties involved - *ALL* the parties - with all being given equal weight.

All I need-do *HERE* is to introduce Legal Grounds for overriding Hospital Immunity.

Which I have now successfully accomplished, despite your earlier arrogant and foolhardy assertion that no such loss-of-immunity existed at-law.

Those legal grounds serve, de facto, to introduce the concept of 'Doubt' into the equation.

We may now proceed to interject the rationale for the Benefit-of-a-Doubt, and _Reasonable_ Doubt.

Which will be all that is required to deflect such charges, in settings where that is given any credence whatsoever as a possibility, and where it is judged objectively in the plurality rather than singularly and arbitrarily.

Life's a bitch, when a locked-in-sure-fire Kangaroo Court turns out to be a *REAL* Court after all, ain't it?


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 18, 2013)

_et al,_

Well, I have to agree with Sherri (barring any unusual circumstances).



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your turn, where is your evidence hospitals were proper military targets?


*(COMMENT)*

I think this makes her case.   "In no circumstances may hospital and safety zones be the object of attack. They shall be protected and respected at all times by the Parties to the conflict."

"No persons residing, in whatever capacity, in a hospital and safety zone shall perform any work, either within or without the zone, directly connected with military operations or the production of war material."



			
				Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons said:
			
		

> *Article 18 *Civilian hospitals organized to give care to the wounded and sick, the infirm and maternity cases, may in no circumstances be the object of attack but shall at all times be respected and protected by the Parties to the conflict.​
> _*SOURCE:*_ Fourth Geneva Convention



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

RoccoR said:


> "..._Well, I have to agree with Sherri (barring any unusual circumstances)_..."


Did the Israelis claim responsibility at all?

If so, did they stipulate accident or collateral damage or intentional targeting?

If intentional targeting, did the Israelis maintain that the hospital(s) lost immunity, as described herein...



Kondor3 said:


> "..."



...due to activities occurring on the premises which were injurious to one of the parties?

I truly don't know.

If the answer to that question is 'No - it was admitted as intentional and they did not so stipulate - then, Sherri may very well have a point on a case-by-case basis.

I would have no problem conceding that, if that was truly the case.

If the answer to that question is 'Yes' - the IDF admitted that it was intentional but they stipulated that the hospital had lost immunity in accordance with Article 13 criteria - then, the issue goes to trial, so-to-speak, to determine whether activities were taking place on the premises which met the criteria for a loss of immunity as stipulated in Article 13 (as cited here just a little while ago), or, at a bare-bones minimum, whether the Israelis had Probable Cause - as judged by a Reasonable Person - to suspect that such immunity-destroying activities were, indeed, taking place on-campus or so  close nearby so as to inflict collateral damage during the course of a legitimate strike off-campus.

If you have not yet had the chance to peruse that Article 13 (it only takes a moment), I suggest you take it out for a quick test-drive.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What is all of that supposed to change?...
> ...



You need to learn to read English and read the 
provisions of The Fourth Geneva Convention that clearly make attacks on hospitals unlawful.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._You need to learn to read English and read the provisions of The Fourth Geneva Convention that clearly make attacks on hospitals unlawful._"


Not to worry. My ability to read and comprehend English is at least as good as your own.

*YOU*, on the other hand, need to read the Additional Protocols to the the Fourth Convention of 1949, enacted by the UN General Assembly on June 10, 1977, which clarifies and stipulates and supersedes anything found to the contrary in the original 1949 text.

You know... Amendments... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...passed by the General Assembly itself, and duly ratified by the nations of the world... operative *LONG* before _Operation Cast Lead_.

Do you require additional time to refresh your memory concerning the utility of Amendments or the concept of Supersession in a statutory or treaty context?

Or, perhaps, additional time, to refresh your memory on the purpose and mechanics of the Discovery process?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._You need to learn to read English and read the provisions of The Fourth Geneva Convention that clearly make attacks on hospitals unlawful._"
> ...



Kondor----be grateful -----sherri insists that it would be legal for Israel to 
launch a  missile with a nuclear war head   DIRECTLY ONTO 
gaza-------assuming that the launcher is mounted on the roof of a 
hospital ----------if-----the missile is not precisely AIMED.    I like her 
approach.     I wish Israel would take note of how isa-repecters think 
and that which they define as  LEGAL ----so they can comply with the 
ISA RESPECTING APPROACH 

another important issue is  UNIFORMS      If an IDF person is not wearing 
a uniform-------it is legal for him to shoot the brains out as many 
people as he can reach------and ILLEGAL for anyone to shoot back

   as per the  ISA-RESPECTING RULES OF ENGAGEMENT


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That's a great point. 

The cowardly Islamic terrorists of Hezbollah, like the cowardly Hamas Islamic terrorist groups, shelter themselves among the civilian population. Its a tactic we see frequently among all cowardly Islamic terrorist groups.

It was curious to see that Hezbollah suddenly found military style uniforms after the end of the 2006 war it initiated against Israel. Its a shame that they cared so little for the civilian population that they couldnt manage to fight Israel wearing uniforms to identify themselves as an enemy combatant. That would have been in accordance with Geneva Convention standards but as we know, cowardly Islamic terrorist groups dont feel a need to either operate per Geneva Convention standards or to put civilians out of harms way.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hollie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._You need to learn to read English and read the provisions of The Fourth Geneva Convention that clearly make attacks on hospitals unlawful._"
> ...



Obviously, you are an idiot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Oh, like anyone else, I can be, but not today...

You've cornered the market on that one for the day...

My condolences...

And, more to the point, you've done nothing to either...

1. refute the superseding impact of Article 13 of the June 10, 1977 additional protocols, amending the Fourth Convention protocols of 1949

...or...

2. demonstrated Israeli culpability for hospital strikes at-law, in light of the qualifying and ameliorating effects of Article 13

Not that you truly ever stood a snowball's chance in Hell of pulling-off either of those, once you had opened that door and stepped through it with your grotesquely erroneous and foolhardy pontifications...

It's pretty obvious that you've got nothing left up your sleeve in the matter-at-hand except name-calling...

The last gasp of a Decidely Deficient Dogmatic...

Gotcha...

How does it feel to be bested - soundly and repeatedly within a span of mere hours - by an 'idiot'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now... slink away in ignoble defeat... as you so richly deserve, today...

Not one of your better days here, was it?

Better luck next time.

I could almost feel sorry for you on this one, and would otherwise feel guilty-as-Hell for being so mean, but...

Given your sterling record as a congenial soul and an ethical and objective colleague, well... I'll get over it.

The best thing to do with an obsessive-compulsive propaganda fountain is to shut it down and clean its clock once in a while...

No charge... all part of the friendly service... thus endeth the lesson...


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 18, 2013)

RoccoR said:


> _et al,_
> 
> Well, I have to agree with Sherri (barring any unusual circumstances).
> 
> ...



Of course if they violate the stuff in bold, all bets - and protections - are off.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Human Rights Watch calls Israels attacks on hospital with white phosphorous war crimes.

I shall believe them and choose to not believe you about Israels war crimes in Cast Lead.

"During Israel's 22-day military operations in Gaza, from December 27, 2008 to January 18, 2009, named Operation Cast Lead, the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) repeatedly exploded white phosphorus munitions in the air over populated areas, killing and injuring civilians, and damaging civilian structures, including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse and a hospital. Senior Military Analyst Marc Garlasco discusses Human Rights Watch's on the ground investigation and findings."

Rain of Fire: White Phosphorus in Gaza | Human Rights Watch


RELATED MATERIALS

REPORT:*Rain of FireNEWS RELEASE:*Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Not bested by an ignorant Zionist like you.

Human Rights Watch investigated Israels attacks on a hospital in Cast Lead with chemical weapons and identifies the attack as a war crime!

Go crawl back into your Zionist hate hole.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Human Rights Watch calls Israels attacks on hospital with white phosphorous war crimes.
> 
> I shall believe them and choose to not believe you about Israels war crimes in Cast Lead.
> 
> ...



You can spare us your phony and contrived melodrama

_Israel says white phosphorus use in Gaza "exceeded authority"_

Israel says white phosphorus use in Gaza "exceeded authority" - CSMonitor.com



> Israel said this weekend that two senior military officers were reprimanded for their role in the war in Gaza last year, in particular for their involvement in the highly controversial use of white phosphorus.




I'm sure you will continue to ignore the habit of your Islamic co-religionists to wage war from civilian areas.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 18, 2013)

Let's see if we can get a photographic visual on the future Islam promises.






Trick photography, or something to think about?




​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Why would any person accept the opinion  of a Christian news source over the findings of investigations by human rights groups like Human Rights Watch?

Attacks on a civilian hospital with a chemical weapon, white phosphorous, are war crimes.

I will pull up the discussion of the attacks on hospitals from the full reports by the human rights groups when I get to a computer, posting now from my phone and I cannot even pull up Amnesty's Report from my phone.

Here is the HRW video addressing war crimes committed when Israel attacked a hospital in Gaza with white phosphorous weapons in Cast Lead.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Human Rights Watch calls Israels attacks on hospital with white phosphorous war crimes._


_They can call it a 'Tuna on rye with chips', but that doesn't make it so_.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Not bested by an ignorant Zionist like you_..."


Awwwww... you didn't like my Summation... I'm crushed!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _Human Rights Watch calls Israels attacks on hospital with white phosphorous war crimes._
> ...



Yes, it does make it so.

Israels attacks on hospitals and UN shelters and civilian homes with white phosphorous were war crimes. 

They, HRW, are a human rights organization who knows how to apply intl law, that is their job. 

You, on the other hand, are just an ignorant uneducated Zionist poster on a discussion board with absolutely no expertise in intl law and are qualified to form no legal opinions about the matter.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaza film shows white phosphorus from alleged Israeli attack

Palestinians try to put out burning chemical banned as a weapon under United Nations convention*

Monday 19 January 2009

Gaza film shows white phosphorus from alleged Israeli attack | World news | theguardian.com

There are two films/videos made by Fida Qishta one can view from the link in the article.

Fida is a camerawoman working for the International Solidarity Movement, a non-governmental organisation operating in Gaza.

The film/videos were shot on Wednesday 14 January in Khoza'a, east of Khan Younis, in the south of the Gaza Strip.

The second film reveals the impact of the white phosphorus on the human body and a 5 yr old boy is shown in a Gaza hospital receiving treatment for burns to his back and right arm which a doctor explains were caused by the chemical, white phosphorous, which appears to have eaten into his flesh in several places.

"Amnesty International said today that Israel has committed a war crime by using phosphorous over Gaza's densely populated residential neighbourhoods. The human rights organisation also said they had fresh evidence of its use."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

Israel accused of indiscriminate phosphorus use in Gaza

Human Rights Watch report claims Israel committed war crimes in its use of air-burst white phosphorus artillery shells

Wednesday 25 March 200912.00 EDT

Human Rights Watch reveals extent of Israel's phosphorus use in Gaza | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

The 71 pg report provides witness accounts of the devastation white phosphorus munitions had on civilians and civilian property in Gaza. 

Human Rights Watch researchers immediately after hostilities ended located spent shells, canister liners, and dozens of burnt felt wedges containing white phosphorus on city streets, apartment roofs, residential courtyards, and at a UN school.

The report also presents ballistics evidence, photographs, and satellite imagery.

Rain of Fire | Human Rights Watch


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_You, on the other hand, are just an ignorant uneducated Zionist poster on a discussion board with absolutely no expertise in intl law and are qualified to form no legal opinions about the matter._"


And there are other NPOs, far less biased and bringing far fewer preconceived notions to the table, who can render a far more objective finding than the self-appointed, self-pronounced, unilateral, unchallenged kangaroo court outputs that you have been citing here.

Unlike you, I make no pretense at competency in International Law in a War Crimes context.

The difference being, I will happily admit my deficiencies in this regard, whereas you will not.

AI is merely one voice in a veritable chorus which are entitled to stipulate in this matter.

Their word is not the last word, nor even the most objective and impartial one.

Faux superiority complex... pffffttt... a day late and a dollar short, insofar as today's work is concerned, most certainly.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The 71 pg report provides witness accounts of the devastation white phosphorus munitions had on civilians and civilian property in Gaza.
> 
> Human Rights Watch researchers immediately after hostilities ended located spent shells, canister liners, and dozens of burnt felt wedges containing white phosphorus on city streets, apartment roofs, residential courtyards, and at a UN school.
> 
> ...


I thought you were talking about White Phosphorous used against a hospital; not 'all over Gaza'.

Where's the case for Willy-Pete on top of a hospital?

You're not talking about that single WP shell that fell on top of al-Quds, are you?

Hell, the Israelis fessed-up to that one and disciplined the operative commander for allowing it to happen.

One shell fell on the hospital... and there is probable cause to suspect that it was a guidance problem.

If it were intentional, there would have been a rain of such shells; dozens or scores.

With nothing more than glaze over the rubble and lots of grease running-off the cooked-down patients.

That wasn't a war crime.

Hell, that may even have been mechanical failure.

Or any of a half-dozen equally innocuous possibilities.

No matter how many Amnesty International amateur weapons-forensics bumpkins and preconceived notions come crawling out of the woodwork.

One stray shell... pffffttt... for a minute there, I thought you actually had something.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Israel accused of indiscriminate phosphorus use in Gaza. Human Rights Watch report claims Israel committed war crimes in its use of air-burst white phosphorus artillery shells_.


Cooked-down some Bad-Guys, did they?

I'll bet they were wishing, as they were roasting, that they had not fired those rockets, eh?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

White phosphorous was used extensively in Gaza and these attacks with chemical weapons on hospitals and UN shelters and homes were all war crimes, as addressed by human rights groups.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

More Israeli war crimes in Cast Lead

"White Flag Deaths" 


"In one case documented in the report, on January 7 in eastern Jabalya, two women and three children from the family of Khalid &#8216;Abd Rabbo were standing in front of their home after an Israeli soldier ordered them outside - at least three of them holding pieces of white cloth - when a soldier near a tank opened fire, killing two girls, ages 2 and 7, and wounding the third girl and their grandmother."

Israel: Investigate ?White Flag' Shootings of Gaza Civilians | Human Rights Watch


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


What Sherri can't bring herself to acknowledge is that her islamist co-religionists use civilian infrastructure to conduct war.

Sherri whines and seethes about alleged breeches of international law yet she never can address that the fact that her islamist heroes conduct war in full violation of Geneva Convention standards.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel killed 1400 in Gaza, most of them were civilians unlawfully targeted.
> 
> That is what human rights groups document in their reports.





The IDF tallied 709 Hamas and affiliated militant deaths. The Hamas Interior Minister Fathi Hamad stated that up to 750 Palestinian militants and policemen were killed.[251][356] In addition, 295720 (or 740PMoH[357]) civilians were killed in the conflict. Ten Israeli soldiers were killed, along with three civilians.[358]

Difficulties in ascertaining an accurate Palestinian casualty count have been attributed to a number of factors. *It was reported that Hamas fighters had been ordered not to wear military uniforms during the fighting.[134][283] Israeli-Arab journalist Khaled Abu Toameh wrote in The Jerusalem Post that this practice led to the over-counting of civilian casualties and under-counting Hamas military casualties, as Palestinian casualties arrived at hospitals without weapons or any other signs revealing they were fighters.*[359] Further difficulties were met with due to differing definitions of who should be counted as a combatant, and the lack of access to the conflict zone by independent media or human rights workers due to Israel's strict blockade of the borders before, during, and after the conflict.[360]

Gaza War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And still Hamas kept firing rockets into Israel after that war, so got their butts kicked in another war.  

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

Whereas the IDF used phosphorous legitimately to light up areas as as smoke cover, the enemy fired 17 phosphorous rockets INDISCRIMINATELY into Israel.  Not a lot of people know that.

*Palestinian militants fired a phosphorus rocket at Israel for the first time yesterday, one of 17 fired into Israel *as fighting entered its 19th day. The phosphorus rocket exploded in an open field in the western Negev. No injuries or damage were reported.

Hamas launches first phosphorus rocket at Negev; no injuries reported Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

What is made perfectly clear by the human rights groups is the fact that violations of international law by one side occur does not justify violations of international law by the other side.

This specific principle is illustrated by Amnesty when they say Palestinian rocket attacks do not justify Israels unlawful targeting of civilians. The indiscriminate rocket attacks are war crimes that killed noone. The unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects by Israel are war crimes that killed hundreds. 

The point I make is the fact Palestinians may have violated international laws does not justify Israels violations and every unlawful killing of Israel carried out by Israel is a killing Israel is 100% accountable for under principles of international law. 

A specific example. Amnesty found Israel used civilians as human shields and Hamas did not. Amnesty points out even if one side uses civilians as human shields, this does not justify unlawful targeting of civilians by the other side.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

Wikipedia is not a credible source, children as young as 10 in schools in the US are not allowed to cite it because of its lack of credibility. 

There are no provisions in The Geneva Convention that make combatants failure to wear uniforms war crimes. 

Further, the rules of Occupation clearly provide the key to distinquishing between persons with a protected status as civilians is whether the person was a participant in the hostilities when attacked. 

Hamas civilian police officers were unlawfully targeted hy Israel, hundreds were unlawfully killed In attacks targeting municipal police stations and attacks targeting graduating police officers.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *Wikipedia is not a credible source, children as young as 10 in schools in the US are not allowed to cite it because of its lack of credibility.
> *
> *There are no provisions in The Geneva Convention that make combatants failure to wear uniforms war crimes.
> *
> ...



*Source for Wikipedia not being a credible source in US schools?

I couldn't care if combatants were wearing pink frilly tutus.  If there are combatants then they are legitimate targets.

*


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wikipedia is not a credible source, children as young as 10 in schools in the US are not allowed to cite it because of its lack of credibility.
> 
> There are no provisions in The Geneva Convention that make combatants failure to wear uniforms war crimes.
> 
> ...



Excusing islamist terrorists as a way of promoting your Joooooo hatreds is a huge fail. Acts of war perpetrated by islamist terrorists will be met as such.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is made perfectly clear by the human rights groups is the fact that violations of international law by one side occur does not justify violations of international law by the other side.
> 
> This specific principle is illustrated by Amnesty when they say Palestinian rocket attacks do not justify Israels unlawful targeting of civilians. The indiscriminate rocket attacks are war crimes that killed noone. The unlawful attacks on civilians and civilian objects by Israel are war crimes that killed hundreds.
> 
> ...



The above is more of your appalling stupidity. Israel does not specifically target civilians.

Your islamist co-religionists wage war from civilian areas which puts civilians and civilian infrastructure at risk. 

You and those like you can whine and seethe all you wish about "legalities". When Israel is subject to acts of war from islamist terrorists, there will be a response.

It's remarkable that people such as you cheer on the deaths of "Palestinian" arabs because it appeals to some lurid Death Cult fantasy you embrace.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2013)

More proof of Israel?s restraint | National Post

The 17-page report, (_Re: Operation Pillar of Defense &#8211;ed._) released last week, provides a detailed breakdown of the seven-day conflict between Israel and Hamas. It documents the military actions, and casualties, of both sides. And it concludes that the missile that killed the young child was, in fact, a Hamas rocket. It apparently malfunctioned and crashed into Gaza on its way to Israel, after being launched by Hamas from a position near the family home &#8212; itself a violation of international law. (The report also concludes that another child killed in the fighting, whose body was shown in public being kissed by the visiting Egyptian prime minister and senior Hamas officials, was also killed by errant Hamas fire.)


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

Hollie said:


> More proof of Israel?s restraint | National Post
> 
> The 17-page report, (_Re: Operation Pillar of Defense ed._) released last week, provides a detailed breakdown of the seven-day conflict between Israel and Hamas. It documents the military actions, and casualties, of both sides. And it concludes that the missile that killed the young child was, in fact, a Hamas rocket. It apparently malfunctioned and crashed into Gaza on its way to Israel, after being launched by Hamas from a position near the family home  itself a violation of international law. (The report also concludes that another child killed in the fighting, whose body was shown in public being kissed by the visiting Egyptian prime minister and senior Hamas officials, was also killed by errant Hamas fire.)




See Sherri?  As they say, you learn something new every day, and today you have learned this.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

Amnesty investigated human rights abuses of Cast Lead and found Israel used Palestinian civilians as human shields, but found no evidence Hamas or other Palestinian groups used Palestinian civilians as human shields.

"Amnesty International, for its part, did not find evidence that Hamas or other Palestinian
groups violated the laws of war to the extent repeatedly alleged by Israel. In particular, it
found no evidence that Hamas or other fighters directed the movement of civilians to shield
military objectives from attacks. "

Here, they address Israel's use of Palestinian civilians as human shields. 

"By contrast, Amnesty International did find that Israeli forces on several occasions during Operation &#8220;Cast Lead&#8221; forced Palestinian civilians to serve
as &#8220;human shields&#8221;. "

And they point out, the use of human shields by one side does not absolve the other side from their obligations owed to the civilian population, to not unlawfully target civilians and civilian objects.

"In any event, international humanitarian law makes clear that use of
&#8220;human shields&#8221; by one party does not release the attacking party from its legal obligations
with respect to civilians."

This discussion appears in Amnestys Report 22 Days Of Death And Destruction

Paragraph 4.2.2


http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...a74-4853-860f-0563725e633a/mde150152009en.pdf


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

What's Wrong with Wikipedia?

I found an article specifically addressing the problems in relying on Wikipedia as a source to prove the truth about anything.

According to the article, the problem with Wikipedia is identified in its own disclaimer, information on Wikipedia is contributed by anyone who wants to post material, and the expertise of the posters is not taken into consideration. 

At any time, today or tomorrow, users may be reading information that is outdated or that has been posted by someone who is not an expert in the field or by someone who wishes to provide misinformation. 

An example is provided in this article: 4 years ago, an Expos student who was writing a paper about the limitations of Wikipedia posted a fictional entry for himself, stating that he was the mayor of a small town in China. 4 years later, if you type in his name, or if you do a subject search on Wikipedia for mayors of towns in China, you will still find this fictional entry.

Some information on Wikipedia may well be accurate, but because no experts review the site's entries, there is a considerable risk in relying on this source.

Here is where Wikipedia is helpful:

As a basic reference material to familiarize yourself with a topic.

And it leads a person to credible sources.

http://isites.harvard.edu/icb/icb.do?keyword=k70847&pageid=icb.page346376


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Amnesty investigated human rights abuses of Cast Lead and found Israel used Palestinian civilians as human shields, but found no evidence Hamas or other Palestinian groups used Palestinian civilians as human shields.
> 
> "Amnesty International, for its part, did not find evidence that Hamas or other Palestinian
> groups violated the laws of war to the extent repeatedly alleged by Israel. In particular, it
> ...





Elliott Abrams, writing about the November 2012 Israeli military response in Gaza, says that Amnesty International (AI) treats "Hamas and other terrorist groups" "with an 'evenhandedness' that bespeaks deep biases," citing NGO Monitor's detailed research.[23]

The Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs criticised the May 2012 report on administrative detention saying it was "one sided,&#8221; and &#8220;not particularly serious,&#8221; and "that it seemed little more than a public relations gimmick.&#8221; 

Gerald Steinberg, of NGO Monitor, said that the report was tied to the recent Palestinian hunger strikes and that AI &#8220;jumped on the bandwagon to help their Palestinian allies.&#8221;[24] 

Steinberg also pointed out that one of the researchers, Deborah Hyams was not a neutral party, saying that &#8220;Hyams has volunteered as a &#8216;human shield&#8217; in Beit Jala (near Bethlehem) to deter Israeli military responses to gunfire and mortars targeting Jewish civilians in Jerusalem,&#8221; and that &#8220;in 2008 she signed a letter claiming Israel is 'a state founded on terrorism, massacres and the dispossession of another people from their land.'[25] The Israeli embassy in London called AI &#8220;ridiculous&#8221;.

AI admitted that this report &#8220;is not intended to address violations of detainees&#8217; rights by the Palestinian Authority, or the Hamas de facto administration. These violations have been and will continue to be addressed separately by the organisation&#8221;.[26]

In May 2012, NGO Monitor criticized AI's 2012 World Report in a few areas:

AI criticized Israel's blockade on Gaza without mentioning that the blockade was in place "to stop the smuggling of weapons and rockets used to target Israeli citizens." NGO Monitor continued and said that "UN Secretary General&#8217;s Palmer Committee declared in September 2011 that the blockade is legal under international law."

AI "failed to mention the thousands of tons of goods provided by Israel to Gaza each week."

NGO Monitor also pointed out that AI's report "mentions Israel 137 times, while making only 74 mentions of the Syrian regime," during a year in which thousands of people have been killed by the Syrian government.[27]



According to Israeli professor Gerald M. Steinberg of NGO Monitor &#8220;Amnesty International has promoted an intense anti-Israel ideology, resulting in statements like these."[33]



Criticism of Amnesty International - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

Israel unlawfully targets civilians.

"Much of the destruction was wanton and resulted from direct attacks on civilian objects as
well as indiscriminate attacks that failed to distinguish between legitimate military targets
and civilian objects. Such attacks violated fundamental provisions of international
humanitarian law, notably the prohibition on direct attacks on civilians and civilian objects
(the principle of distinction), the prohibition on indiscriminate or disproportionate attacks,
and the prohibition on collective punishment."

Above are findings of Amnesty International proving Israel unlawfully targets civilians.

Introduction Amnesty Report 22 Days Of Death And Destruction

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...a74-4853-860f-0563725e633a/mde150152009en.pdf


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

Wikipedia remains an uncredible source, no matter how many times uneducated and ignorant Zionist posters, aka Israeli shills,  choose to use it as a source.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrsJNVcPUpU]Zionist Wikipedia Propaganda Attack - YouTube[/ame]



http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...-weapon-zionist-editing-on-wikipedia-1.308667


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

The truth hurts, eh Sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

Amnesty discusses the killing of the 22 members of the al-Dayah family on January 6, 2009.

They first visited the site January 20, at a time when 9 of the 22  bodies were still under rubble, where the house had stood before attacked by the IDF with a bomb from an aircraft.

In a briefing issued by the Israeli army to journalists on April 22,  the army states that the bombing of the al-Daya family home was &#8220;a result of an operational error&#8221; and they alleged the
intended target was the building next door, which the army claimed was a weapons storage facility. 

Amnesty comments make clear they are skeptical about the truth of this claim, because the fact is the alleged weapons storage facility is not known to have been attacked, even after the army had alleged  the attack on 6 January had mistakenly destroyed the wrong property. 

Further, Amnesty points out the residents of the house were not given warnings to leave, carrying out an attack near a civilian house raises questions about the extent to which the Israeli
army was taking necessary precautions, as it had not warned houses neighboring the alleged weapons storage facility about the allegedly planned attack even though it could most certainly have been expected to cause secondary conflagrations which would have endangered the residents. 

Many civilians were killed or injured in houses next to buildings directly targeted by Israeli forces without warning, Amnesty points out.

Whether it was a deliberate targeting of a civilian object or a mistaken attack, either constitutes a war crime, because Israel did not honor her obligations owed to the civilian community in this neighborhood when she carried out the strike that killed 22 members of the Al-Dayah family. Israel obviously planned an attack in that neighborhood and took no precautions to protect the civilians there. 

Pg 14

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...a74-4853-860f-0563725e633a/mde150152009en.pdf


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

Some more of those findings of Amnesty in their struggle to bring Truth into the Light about Cast Lead:

Israeli forces:

"failed to take all feasible precautions in the choice of means and methods of attack with a view to avoiding, or at least to minimizing, incidental loss of civilian life, injury to civilians and damage to civilian objects"

"carried out disproportionate and indiscriminate attacks"

"carried out direct attacks on civilians and civilian objects, including medical personnel and vehicles"

"failed to allow timely access to and passage of medical and relief personnel and vehicles."

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...a74-4853-860f-0563725e633a/mde150152009en.pdf

Pgs 7-8


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

Amnesty International = SHAMNESTY INTERNATIONAL


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Wikipedia is not a credible source, children as young as 10 in schools in the US are not allowed to cite it because of its lack of credibility.
> ...




    Sherri does not "excuse"   isa/allah murder and mutilation of jews ---she 
LAUDS it----and even sings songs  to her depraved dog  "god"----------
"OH THANK YOU  dog-god    YOU ARE SO GREAT---YOU HATE JEWS AS DO I"

     she even claims this sort of filth for her batpist church----well--none of 
     the baptist churches I know.      In the baptist churches I know----they 
     clap their hands and sing songs that include hebrew words----very cheerful 
     and rousing stuff------anyone interested ----if there is one in your neighborhood---
     just hang around the front door-----mostly on sundays


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Most Baptist fellas I know stand with Israel and would just as soon shoot '_Air-Rabs_' than be fool-enough to trust 'em.

It's an unfair stereotype but it seems to hold largely true within the narrow universe of my own personal experience in such matters.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some more of those findings of Amnesty in their struggle to bring Truth into the Light about Cast Lead:
> 
> Israeli forces:
> 
> ...


Maybe Hamas will think twice about launching rocket-barrages at Israeli civilian population centers, next time.

Slaughter the Bad Guys at a 100-to-1 Kill Ratio and they're bound to take  notice.

Seems to be the only thing that gets through the thick skulls of those Hamas militants.

Other than Israeli munitions, that is.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Amnesty discusses the killing of the 22 members of the al-Dayah family on January 6, 2009...


And *HOW* many times have you dredged-up this same POS now?







We heard you the first time...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

The Facts are there are a dozen or more human rights groups all addressing Israels war crimes in Cast Lead, they conduct their very own investigations,  they all conclude targeting of these houses and civilians in Gaza in Cast Lead are war crimes!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Facts are there are a dozen or more human rights groups all addressing Israels war crimes in Cast Lead, they conduct their very own investigations,  they all conclude targeting of these houses and civilians in Gaza in Cast Lead are war crimes!



Noone cares about your human rights groups.  Israel had to cope with a devious and cruel enemy who do not do its best for its own citizens, so you think we care what you are your nasty organisations say?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

It is only natural to expect people of conscience to keep desiring Zionists be brought to trial for their many war crimes, those carried out in Cast Lead and others.  Justice demands it.

"Authentic world orthodox Jewry decries unequivocally the cold blooded slaughter carried out by the blood thirsty Hitlerist and Nazi-like occupation forces against innocent peaceand freedom-loving civilians, on ships in international waters bearing humanitarian aid for our brethren the Palestinian residents of Gaza."

And they call upon all world leaders and all enlightened countries, guarantors and advocates of justice and integrity, to use all available means to abolish the Zionist state and to exclude them from international law, and to annul their membership in the UN. 

And they demand the Zionists NDF (Nazi Defense Forces) be brought to judicial court in The Hague for war crimies.

Document is Signed by Rabbi Meir Hirsh, Neturei Karta, Palestine

Urgent call to bring to justice: The NaZionist Murderers and War Criminals |


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Facts are there are a dozen or more human rights groups all addressing Israels war crimes in Cast Lead, they conduct their very own investigations,  they all conclude targeting of these houses and civilians in Gaza in Cast Lead are war crimes!




SO?     war is a crime------you know a war which did not include  "crime"?
    So when is that  big time    WAR CRIME TRIAL  gonna start?     You will 
    have the opportunity to explain why shooting baby brain smashing nail bombs 
    randomly into civilian areas is  LEGAL IN ACCORDANCE WITH 
    THE HOLY LAWS OF ISA/ALLAHUAKBARR--------and why  the same 
    "god"    advocates slitting throats of infants and the fact that you 
     worship those holy infant throat slitters.     The last people who will 
     survive your   "WAR CRIME"  trial will be your fellow murdering isa-
     respecters------assuming any survive the   BLOOD ORGY going on ---
     amongst themselves right now in memory of   SAINT MAGDA OF THE 
     CYANIDE.     You so remind me of a neighbor of my childhood who 
     railed INCESSANTLY   against the   RAF   that bombed Berlin ---1945---
     and  Saint Magda who worried about  ADOLF ABU ALI's  mood ----in 
     the bunker.    She was so happy that her six little kids had entertained 
     him before she shoved cyanide down their throats


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Baptists call themselves Christians,  they do not call themselves Zionists. And they do not defend Israels massacres of children in Palestine like Christian Zionist cultists do.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





LOL    sherri is quite a mess.     In the town in which I grew up-----a town 
which actually PRE DATES the revolutionary war-----there was a very old 
little white church-------I do not know how old-----but it was    

               ****FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF ZION*****

Baptist singing includes all kinds of allusions to zionism ---but it is 
possible that  Sherri does not understand the allusions----bibilical 
poetry is a mystery to her

Speaking of defending murders of babies------try again sherri----you 
CELEBRATE THEM and worship the murderers


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 19, 2013)

War crimes are such an ugly thing. We see them continue, in what at times seems to be such a cold and uncaring world. But I look at the people living under Occupation and siege in Gaza and think, there but for the grace of God go I. And I feel compassion and love for the people suffering there. I cry and I pray for them and sometimes see myself as so helpless, to really do anything. But it is those times, I wipe away those tears and I turn my face to my Jesus and I smile and I know my Prayers and the Prayers of all of us who care about the people suffering under Occupation in Palestine matter deeply and make a difference. Just as I overcome by turning to God, so can every man and womam and child in Gaza. And they can do it despite their circumstances, perhaps their circumstances are even their Blessings from God. Because in their weaknness, they see their need for God in a very special way, a way so many of us living in such priviliged conditions in the West never shall.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> [I]War crimes are such an ugly thing. We see them continue, in what at times seems to be such a cold and uncaring world. But I look at the people living under Occupation and siege in Gaza and think, there but for the grace of God go I. And I feel compassion and love for the people suffering there. I cry and I pray for them and sometimes see myself as so helpless, to really do anything. But it is those times, I wipe away those tears and I turn my face to my Jesus and I smile and I know my Prayers and the Prayers of all of us who care about the people suffering under Occupation in Palestine matter deeply and make a difference. Just as I overcome by turning to God, so can every man and womam and child in Gaza. And they can do it despite their circumstances, perhaps their circumstances are even their Blessings from God. Because in their weaknness, they see their need for God in a very special way, a way so many of us living in such priviliged conditions in the West never shall.[/I]



Anybody else for moving this thread to the 'Religion' forum?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > [I]War crimes are such an ugly thing. We see them continue, in what at times seems to be such a cold and uncaring world. But I look at the people living under Occupation and siege in Gaza and think, there but for the grace of God go I. And I feel compassion and love for the people suffering there. I cry and I pray for them and sometimes see myself as so helpless, to really do anything. But it is those times, I wipe away those tears and I turn my face to my Jesus and I smile and I know my Prayers and the Prayers of all of us who care about the people suffering under Occupation in Palestine matter deeply and make a difference. Just as I overcome by turning to God, so can every man and womam and child in Gaza. And they can do it despite their circumstances, perhaps their circumstances are even their Blessings from God. Because in their weaknness, they see their need for God in a very special way, a way so many of us living in such priviliged conditions in the West never shall.[/I]
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 20, 2013)

More war crimes on Gaza by Palestine's Goliath!


PCHR: Gaza leukemia patients without medicine for 11 months

BETHLEHEM (Ma'an) -- "Leukemia patients in the Gaza Strip have been without medicine for more than 11 months leaving them in grave danger of complications and death, according to a report released Sunday by the Palestinian Center for Human Rights."

PCHR: Gaza leukemia patients without medicine for 11 months | Maan News Agency


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More war crimes on Gaza by Palestine's Goliath!
> 
> 
> PCHR: Gaza leukemia patients without medicine for 11 months
> ...



what a shame-----their own bretheren deny them life saving meds


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 20, 2013)

The International Red Cross in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories

"The ICRC repeatedly reminds Israel of its obligations under IHL towards the population living under occupation, through bilateral and confidential dialogue."

The ICRC addresses Gaza.

"Despite the easing of certain restrictions on imports and exports to and from the Gaza Strip, the ICRC remains concerned by the restrictions that Israel still places on the movement of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip, the severe hardship these cause for the local population and their impact on Gaza's economy.Health services in Gaza face chronic shortages of drugs, disposables and fuel. The unstable electricity supply endangers the lives of patients and interrupts the daily provision of care."

The ICRC in Israel and the occupied territories

An Occupier owes obligations to the civilian population when they choose to be Occupiers.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 20, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The International Red Cross in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories
> 
> "The ICRC repeatedly reminds Israel of its obligations under IHL towards the population living under occupation, through bilateral and confidential dialogue."
> 
> ...



Sherri won't see this as I am on her ignore list, but trust Sherri to link to something two years old.  There is no humanitarian crisis in Gaza, everything that should go in by way of goods does.  You won't see starving Gazans in the street, in fact most look very well-fed indeed.  Even concrete goes in to Gaza after once being banned.  Hamas stated that there is no humanitarian crisis there.  Anyway - a link two years old is all the Sherri Islamist can come up with.  Really scraping the barrel trying to find something to pin on Israel, but that is what we have come to expect with her hate and lies.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 20, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The International Red Cross in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories
> ...



You have to understand that a Jewish nation is anathema to the Church.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I know plenty of Christians and even Muslims who are very supportive of a Jewish nation.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The International Red Cross in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories
> ...





    A person has to be REALLY stupid----to quote something generated BY  the red 
    cross which is stationed in  Gaza-------as a kind of  REAL POLITICAL COMMENT 
    -----in fact a person has to be stupid to quote any red cross person's 
    political opinion.     As to   RED CROSS    understanding of medical matters---
    nope.     Clara Barton would vomit      Red Cross people do a wonderful 
    job-------like the work that devoted orderlies in hospitals do.    Then there 
    are people who ASSUME  they know how to do brain surgery


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 6, 2013)

At New America Foundation, Max Blumenthal warns Israeli policy is to &#8216;finish 48&#8242;

&#8220;We hear this cry,&#8221; said journalist Max Blumenthal at a much anticipated lecture for*Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel*at the New America Foundation (NAF) Wednesday afternoon. &#8220;Finish 48.&#8221; Blumenthal said the Israeli policy of home demolitions and evictions, that*Palestinians often call the &#8220;on-going*Nakba,&#8221; is part of a process that began in 1948 that Israel&#8217;s rightists want to finish today."

Max Blumenthal at New America Foundation on Israeli polices to 'finish 48'

There is a link in the article to Blumenthals full speech at this event.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 6, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Perhaps, to bigot heretics like you that may be true. 

To Christians, it is not.

We know Satan controls nations, Jesus tells us that.


----------



## Sally (Dec 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...




We are back to Satan again???  He must have sat down wih Mrs. Sherri for coffee this morning.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 6, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



It is written in The Bible, what I wrote, a book you have obviously never read.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2013)

I wish the US would stop supporting Israel so that Israel wouldn't have anyone telling her not to nuke Gaza and Syria.
Damn the US for sucking up to Arab oil interests!


----------



## Sally (Dec 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



With the many times you have brought up Satan, one would have thought you are on a first name basis with him.  I wonder when he knocks on your door each morning, you greet him with a hearty "Hi, Mr. Lucifer.  Come in for a spell."


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 6, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The International Red Cross in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories
> ...



The siege isn't about food.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 6, 2013)

For once, Tinny is correct:  the so-called 'siege' is about HAMAS and their pals lobbing rockets into Israel, tunneling under the border seeking to kidnap Israelis, and other cute l'il antics of those fine peace-loving folks........


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 6, 2013)

Slater/G

Incidentally, this is an article which contains excerpts of Slater's review of the book (with permission from Slater).....It's quite interesting, I thought.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 6, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Slater/G
> 
> Incidentally, this is an article which contains excerpts of Slater's review of the book (with permission from Slater).....It's quite interesting, I thought.


*I agree.*

"However, Goliath is not likely to succeed in terms of its own purpose. 

"For those who already have some knowledge of, and are increasingly disturbed by, the realities of Israeli policies and the U.S. collaboration with them, Blumenthals detailed reporting, analyses, and conclusions will be entirely convincing. 

"But since that is still a small minority of American Jewish community, the problem is that Goliath is likely to end up as merely preaching to the choir. 

"To be sure, that is far from pinning most of the responsibility for such an outcome simply on problems within Blumenthals book: the right wing in Israel and the U.S., Jewish or not, cant be convinced by any evidence, period. 

"The only hope, then, are Israeli and American centrists, who are unaware of the full truth but who are open, in principle, to reconsidering their position when the factspowerfully presented by Goliathare overwhelming and irrefutable.

"For several reasons, however, Goliath is not likely to have much of an impact on the mainstream centrists in America, the most importance audience for any work seeking changes in the status quo. 

"Given Blumenthals overall argument, however justified by the facts and evidence he presents, reaching that mainstream would have been an uphill battle in any case. 

"However, Blumenthal has made the hurdles even greater because of the general tone of his writing and the loaded language and even outright contempt that he occasionally indulges inmostly not without good reason, I should add, but a serious mistake nonetheless."

Slater/G


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 6, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Jesus was, He is the example for Christians to follow.

Matthew 4:8*Again, the devil took him to a very high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their splendor.*9*All this I will give you, he said, if you will bow down and worship me.10*Jesus said to him,*Away from me, Satan!*For it is written: Worship the Lord your God, and serve him only.[e]

Matthew 4:1-11 - Jesus Is Tested in the Wilderness - Bible Gateway


----------



## Sally (Dec 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Yessir, that old Devil got a hold of Mrs. Sherri and told her all about the Bible.  Why is Mrs. Sherri  posting all this stuff from the Bible here constantly when she should be on the Religion forum where people who are interested in this would be happy to read her thoughts about Jesus, the Devil and anything else she feels like bringing up about religion.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 6, 2013)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why do you hate christians?


----------



## Sally (Dec 6, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I realize you need some attention in your lonely life, Dhimmi Alfalfa, but are you denying that there is a forum to speak about religion, which includes quoting Scripture if the poster feels like it?  In addition, why are you so silent on what is happening to the Christians in Muslim countries.  Do YOU hate Christians?

BosNewsLife ? Christian News Agency » Blog Archive » NEWS ALERT: Syria Militants Target Christian Schools


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> "..._Why do you hate christians?_"


Something tells me that the miscreant you're shielding is not only not Christian, but also not entirely sane, in a clinical sense.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 2, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> I doubt you could fight your way out of a paper bag.
> 
> And you are not going to get your way in this.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, the "your" is a figurative "your", not a literal "your".

The "your" in this context, is Israeli's.  More specifically, the Israeli right.  

The Israeli left, are kick-ass people, to whom I fully support.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt you could fight your way out of a paper bag.
> ...



The Israeli Left...one bombing and they become the Israeli Right.
I love Doves with backbone.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 2, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> The Israeli Left...one bombing and they become the Israeli Right.
> I love Doves with backbone.


Well, I'm a liberal who doesn't have a bleeding heart.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





It is an interesting quotation.      In order to understand how utterly pharasaical it is---
one would have to understand the word   "SATAN"       as did both Jesus and 
Matthew.      Unlike the  SHERRI VIEW----in which there is a  "DEVIL KING OF HELL"---
the term  "satan"   actually means ---sorta----"accuser".      Satan in the understanding 
of both Matthew and Jesus was not something even CAPABLE  of giving anyone 
anything.     (for that idea read  FAUSTUS)       Satan is more like freud's   "ID" combined 
with a really ineffectual and illogical  element of  "SUPEREGO"        a kind of malevolent
 fragment of  "SUPEREGO"  <<<<    Sherri can understand all of this because she has 
a  "degree"  in psychology.      What matthew is doing is paying compliment to Jesus 
as  a man who rejects personal fame and fortune even though he is capable 
of attaining it by his own talents.      In a way he is making him seem like the really 
big  hero    MOSES    (the meekest man on earth)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Why do you hate christians?_"
> ...



A Zionist shill speaks about sanity?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...


Isn't it time for your evening medication yet?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You ignore the power of Satan over the kingdoms of the world.

You ignore the words that are wriiten.

But why am I not surprised? As a rejecter of Jesus as Messiah, you do not have eyes to see the truth of who Jesus is.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Suh-Ton means Adversary, thus, an arch-angel.
A "messenger" of God rarely mentioned (Job) in The Jewish Scriptures but big time in The "I Have To Scare The Sh!t Out Of You" New Testament.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

What is there to fear? With Jesus by my side and the Holy Spirit in me, nothing.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is there to fear? With Jesus by my side and the Holy Spirit in me, nothing.



Really??  One thing for sure.  It is cheaper for someone to hire help in Alabama to watch a mentally sick woman than it would in California.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is there to fear? With Jesus by my side and the Holy Spirit in me, nothing.


What Holy Spirit? Christian Brothers brandy?


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It certainly would be a hoot to see Mrs. Sherri take her show on the road to the Muslim countries in the Middle East, Africa and Southeast Asia and tell them all about Jesus and try to convert them.  Be sure to take a lot of New Testaments with you, Mrs. Sherri, especially when you visit places like Saudi Arabia.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*Why don't you flip open a New Testament in Nablus (don't forget to bring your ax)*

"On November 16, 1979, the Archimandrite Philoumenos of the Greek Orthodox monastery of Jacob's Well near the city of Samaria (now Nablus) was killed by extremist Jewish Zionists,[19][20][21] who massacred him with an ax in the evening[22] 

"The local Jewish settlers had been coming to pray there and demanded that Christian symbols be removed.[23][24] 

"After the murder, the church was desecrated and a grenade thrown in. 

"The case was never solved.[20][25][26]

"In Jerusalem, there have been instances of Christian churches being vandalized with spray-painted offensive remarks against Christianity including death threats. These are believed to be price tag attacks by extremist settlers.[27][28]

"In a 2008 Tel Aviv incident, hundreds of copies of the New Testament, which had been handed out in the city (allegedly by Messianic Jews), were burned by three teenaged Orthodox students of Judaism. 

"Uzi Aharon, the towns deputy mayor, told CNN he had collected the New Testaments but that he did not plan for them to be burned. The youths had done so while he was not present. Once he found out that the fire was going, he put it out.[29]"


Anti-Christian sentiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 6, 2014)

*From Joshua Frank's interview of Max Blumenthall about Max's new book, Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel.*

"JF: What is it about criticism of Israel that creates such a fervor?

MB: If Zionism had succeeded in building a democratic state that enjoyed normal relations with its neighbors, the international hasbara apparatus that exists to crush criticism of Israel and propagandize on behalf the Jewish state would be superfluous. 

"Unfortunately, this was never the point of the Zionist movement. 

"Israel is the product of a settler-colonial project that requires perpetual campaign of violent demographic engineering against the wishes of the indigenous Palestinian population. 

"The project continues before our very eyes in the Negev Desert, the South Hebron Hills, and along the electrified walls of the Gaza ghetto. 

"Unless you are some kind of bellicose nationalist, there is not much about it to be proud of."

Inside Israel?s Apartheid State » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *From Joshua Frank's interview of Max Blumenthall about Max's new book, Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel.*
> 
> "JF: What is it about criticism of Israel that creates such a fervor?
> 
> ...



Max Blumenthal seems to be one of the popular guys with the anti-Israel/anti-Semitic crowd now because his name is constantly being brought up.  Meanwhile, of course, there are others who disagree with Blumenthal.  Maybe Mr. George should take the trip that this author suggests to Blumenthal so that he can see with his own eyes what is going on in other Middle East countries.

Max Blumenthal?s Book Gives Islamists a Pass | The New York Observer


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




LOL    oh   ok      SHERRI BELIEVES THERE IS A GUY WITH HORNS--AND A 
  RED PITCHFORK ----living deep in the core of the planet----fine with me. 
  She seems fascinated with this    MAN         (the neurotic girls of salem 
              seemed to believe that they he played with them at nite in the 
              forest)


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Maybe she is in training to be a Succubus so that she and Mr. Lucifer will have a lot to talk about at coffee each morning.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




what ever floats her boat.      I grew up with christians---and even some sunday school---
and  THE DEVIL  ----the core population of my suburban town were actually 
hicks-----it has been farming area-----so sherri's childish concept of  "THE DEVIL"  is 
not new to me.    When I was five or six-----I was convinced that digging in the soil ---
once it began to turn a bit  red   (lots of clay in that area)  meant we were approaching 
  "HELL"-------my christian playmate told me-----and taught me to hold up a 
cross in case we  ENCOUNTERED HIM!!!!!-----sherri never got out of that phase of her  
"developement"         You may be right ----the DEVIL may have so excited her 
child imagination that she still  SEEKS HIS COMPANY      (for the record---my childhood 
friend did grow out of  "the devil"   and the "easter bunny"  )


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *From Joshua Frank's interview of Max Blumenthall about Max's new book, Goliath: Life and Loathing in Greater Israel.*
> ...


*From your link:*

"Israel absolutely deserves Mr. Blumenthals criticism. So do the anti-democratic, homophobic, misogynistic and anti-Semitic Islamists who run the Brotherhood, rule the Gulf States and whose influence is far and wide in the region.

"Unless writers like Mr. Blumenthal are willing to take on those Islamists as well, those who stand to benefit most from an intelligent critique of Israel wont likely listen."

Max Blumenthal?s Book Gives Islamists a Pass | The New York Observer

*So far, Max has taken on religious fundamentalists in the US and Israel; maybe it's time for a conservative muckraker to interrogate the Islamists?*


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 6, 2014)

So GeorgyBoy, when are going to visit the Cave of the Patriarchs with a BIG Cross around your neck and no body guards?
Can't wait till you hear Allah Ahkbar before being filled with a few hundred round of Islamic bullets.
All of your Pro-Arab talk is cheap until you go into an Arab village and get murdered.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 6, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> So GeorgyBoy, when are going to visit the Cave of the Patriarchs with a BIG Cross around your neck and no body guards?
> Can't wait till you hear Allah Ahkbar before being filled with a few hundred round of Islamic bullets.
> All of your Pro-Arab talk is cheap until you go into an Arab village and get murdered.


At which point all talk becomes really expensive?


----------

